# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 8 Prediction Thread [Read OP for Evil's Spoilers]



## Klue (Jun 11, 2015)

Die predicting.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



-------

Evil's spoilers





Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry





Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> vered said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, based on Evil spoilers it seems we might get a flashback from sasuke/Sakura about their past.
> ...





Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.





Evil said:


> vered said:
> 
> 
> > Dimension jumping!!!!????
> ...


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada awakens her Mangekyou Sharingan. 

Now if she would only steal a bit of Naruto and Sasuke DNA.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

Perhaps a clarification by Sasuke to both Naruto and Sarada.
sasuke and Naruto go to rescue Sakura.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sarada awakens her Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> Now if she would only steal a bit of Naruto and Sasuke DNA.




She Already had that in page 21?


I predict that DNA test was planted


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 11, 2015)

700+8

サラダの決意は…！

Sarada's decision...! 

サラダは捕らわれたサクラを救け出せるか！？

Can Sarada save Sakura, who's been captured!?

------------

I'll post the digi version later. I'm tired and want to sleep already x__x';;~~


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Naruto gives Sarada a speech about what it means to be a parent and uses the Iruka connection to explain Sakura's connection to Sarada. Sasuke comes in and makes comments as well revealing that it's true, Karin is the mother but Sakura is still the one who raised her. Sarada thinks about what's been said and then she decides to go on to save Sakura considering regardless of blood, she is her "mother", that's it. 

That'll be the whole chapter.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke will make an ass out of himself handling Sarada's outburst.

What did he say the first time? Its none of your business or something? lol 

epic


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke will genjutsu Sarada, to shut her up.
He wil tell CHou CHou to go home and eat her chips.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada getting new tomoes on Sharingan.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto gives Sarada a speech about what it means to be a parent and uses the Iruka connection to explain Sakura's connection to Sarada. Sasuke comes in and makes comments as well revealing that it's true, Karin is the mother but Sakura is still the one who raised her. Sarada thinks about what's been said and then she decides to go on to save Sakura considering regardless of blood, she is her "mother", that's it.
> 
> That'll be the whole chapter.



Add some more talking/stuff with Sakura and Shin and I agree.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

suigetsu calls karin "are you her mommy? "
karin "no, i just took her DNA and kept it in my desk all these years because i am a crazy sasuke fangirl "
addy "my jimanies are rustled "


----------



## NW (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Zef (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke acts confused as hell when confronted.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada leaves.
Naruto confronting Sasuke.
Sarada getting kidnapped.
Sakura-Sarada reunion/confrontation.


I'm just wondering. If Karin being Sarada's mother is significant to Sasuke, would it kill him to explain things first to Sarada before he prioritizes finding the villain who might harm Sakura who's only just an adoptive mother of Sarada? Karin > Sakura really. Lol


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada gains more tomoe and decides to look for Karin. Sasuke and co blabber on about the enemy.


----------



## Fioremidori (Jun 11, 2015)

Karin was involved in the birth of Sarada somehow, and what was the sample was actually Sarada's as she was born outside the village. So she matched with herself?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

I was thinking is that was really karins maybe she kept something from sasuke she was obsessed with him. But who knows, this was a fun chapter


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 11, 2015)

- The Crying Uchiha girl goes to confront Sasuke
- Suigetsu is like "Oh Sh*t"
- The Crying Uchiha girl has her long rant at Sasuke
- Naruto just stands there (looking baffled like he has been throughout this gaiden)
- Sasuke's like "Whatever, I never asked for this sh*t anyway"
- The crying Uchiha girl runs away (again), only this time she crashes into Karin (who was heading to the hideout)
- meanwhile, Orochimaru tells them of where Sakura is likely to be located.

[Enemy Hideout]

- The clone guy and Sakura talk more "blagh, bla, blu"
- The clone guy tells Sakura that she can't leave now, either stay or Die
- Sakura says "Never" and attacks the clones.
- She had the upper hand for a while, but then she gets oppressed as the main clone guy uses his ability in (chapter 6) to defeat her.
- Then, from out of nowhere, Sakura sees a red blur pouncing all over the room, knocking out all the clones before they could even react.
- Sakura sees the identity of her rescuer......It was none other than Lord Kiba of the Inuzuka clan
- Lord Kiba helps Sakura escape the hideout.....However, the main clone guy tries to attack them from behind as they escape.
- Suddenly, from behind the clone guy, A claw punctures through his back, breaking through his rib cage and piercing through his heart.
- Lord Kiba Smirks and Sakura's like "What the...."
- Instantly, the clone guy falls lifeless.....behind him is a small Child with the same clan markings as Kiba is shown.
- The Child Smirks then Says "No Fair Dad, You didn't even give me a chance to have some fun" 

[CHAPTER END]

PS: btw, - The Akimichi girl dies offscreen from Heart Stroke, the cause of death; wasting so many panels and being a failed comedian.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

^ That's the spirit. Never give up.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> ^ That's the spirit. Never give up.



Honestly, I have more enjoyment every week making my predictions than reading the damn Sh*tty ass chapters


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

Told ya, better drop the series now and return only if Kiba makes an appearance. You're basically wasting time you could've spent reading/watching a series you actually enjoy.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Told ya, better drop the series now and return only if Kiba makes an appearance. You're basically wasting time you could've spent reading/watching a series you actually enjoy.



I can't.  

KIBA 4EVER 

PS: All my other favourite mangas are either finished or on Break (like OP). Plus, I'm currently not interested in trying to get into other new series


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

I sense Sasuke being cornered by his Hokage demanding an explanation. Kinda nice but also strange seeing Naruto being portrayed as the one paying attention to Sarada the most.

If Sarada is anything like Sasuke, she'll want to ask Karin herself just like Sasuke reviving Oro so that Oro could revive the Hokage for Sasuke to interrogate


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 11, 2015)

Kiba saving Sakura is the only safe thing is assume. But i'm betting on TenTen.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 11, 2015)

sasuke will slap sarada in the ass because of that bitchy bitching about mother


----------



## RBL (Jun 11, 2015)

I predict Neji reviving next chapter.


----------



## Rational1955 (Jun 11, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict Neji reviving next chapter.



Give it up homey... he isn't coming back.  The threat that's greater than Kaguya is going to be dealt with in the movie... signaling the end of the manga.  Man it sucks being a fan of not only a side character but a *dead* side character... there is no hope of seeing him, or him doing anything again and there is nothing to talk about anymore lol.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 11, 2015)

Salada threatens Sasuke to commit suicide but he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke being interrogated and offering zero comfort or closure. I honestly don't know what the fuck to expect anymore.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

sarada meets karin somehow.

sarada "mommy!!!!!!!!! "
karin "who da fuck is this bitch? "
sarada activates MS "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

I find it strange that Karin would have Sasuke's child but not take care of it. Afterall, she is obsessed with him. His child would be the closest thing to Sasuke she would have, fulfill her dreams of being with him and tie him down through his responsibilities as a father.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Things really sounds crazy, like Neji returns, Kiba appears, and Chou2 eat more chips.
for me, Someone will nake an FB on how Sarada was made and born.

I say, Sarada was a test tube baby sincw then, Karin used her DNA with Sasuke DNA and succedded. After the war, Karin have a fucking so serious talk with Sakura and asked her to take care of Baby Sarada, knowi g Orochimaru might used Sarada as a new vessel.

Sakura agrees, while Sasuke does not care.

Before end of chapter, we will see Karin and more TNJ, certainly no shit jutsus next chap but FB and TNJ.

I say, Chou2, will eat her final chips.


----------



## KingKross (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura is the birth mother of Sarada but because Sauske always used Karin as human healer by biting her body for her chakra which would have her DNA. Sauske would always make a kid that belongs to Karin so then Sakura and Karin are both the mothers. and i think Maury gotta come up in this manga and settle it with a legit DNA test.

If what I am saying is wrong then Sauske is a guy who been busy.

It could be Sakura could not make kids of her own so she might have asked Karin to make a kid for her. just a guess but we gotta wait till next week or week after.


----------



## Snashe (Jun 11, 2015)

-Sarada gains 2 more tomoe 
-Kiba saves Sakura from Baldy
-Bolt, Mitsuki, and Himawari make an appearance
-Neji is revived
.
.
.
-Kiba's kid is also revealed

I see all this happening in the next chapter


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking at the picture again it does look like sarada has a scar on her stomach in the colored page she will probably get hurt this arc


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada probably won't get any more tomoe's, because didn't she only have 1 in the Bolto movie promotion /w the Uchiha fan? Just stating something that's for the future since it hasn't released yet, it wouldn't make sense for them not to put her evolved Sharingan on there 

> Naruto stepping in as a father figure to calm down Sarada, talks to her about the importance of family, and how even if you are not related by blood, you can still have family. He'll probably think of: Iruka, Jiraiya, and some others.

>Sarada cries some more, maybe they share a physical moment to the next level, like she goes to hug him, or he'll just tap her head again.

>Sarada and Naruto reach the group

>Sasuke notices something wrong with Sarada, and Sarada completely ignores him but still shows that she is angry, and Naruto apologizes for being Late

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>Sakura and the Akatsuki Leader begin to converse more on the bonds of parent to child that don't involve distinct blood relations or DNA to be relevant. :

>Maybe a panel or two with Karin (I suspect she will be joining the show soon, Kishimoto hinted at it since Chapte 1r)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

>Oh and no Bolto. 
All I got.


----------



## Snashe (Jun 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sarada probably won't get any more tomoe's, because didn't she only have 1 in the Bolto movie promotion /w the Uchiha fan? Just stating something that's for the future since it hasn't released yet, it wouldn't make sense for them not to put her evolved Sharingan on there
> 
> > Naruto stepping in as a father figure to calm down Sarada, talks to her about the importance of family, and how even if you are not related by blood, you can still have family. He'll probably think of: Iruka, Jiraiya, and some others.
> 
> ...



What about Mitsuki and Himawari


----------



## bach (Jun 12, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I find it strange that Karin would have Sasuke's child but not take care of it. Afterall, she is obsessed with him. His child would be the closest thing to Sasuke she would have, fulfill her dreams of being with him and tie him down through his responsibilities as a father.



i think the same. karin's doing it's very strange. so we have two possibilities:
karin can't keep the baby
karin isn't the mother.

in the first case we can imagine that an uzumaki and uchiha mix is the perfect lab rat... so everyone in search of power would have it.
maybe karin can't protect her (hillness?). or she doesn't know of her exsistence...

in the second case i will kill kishi...


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 12, 2015)

So putting up all we have gathered I came to a conclusion,

-The girl goes up to Naruto like "Were you listening?".
-Then he goes into a huge thing about you don't have to be blood related.
-Then she all like blah bah blah and starts yelling.
-Next thing we know Sasuke and Orochimaru are like "What's wrong?
-Then she goes on a rampage asking for answers and sh*t.
-But Sasuke is filing his nails and he's like "Not your concern".
-Then Orochimaru tells them about where the enemy hideout is.
-Then we see Suigetsu walking and he runs into Karin.

Meanwhile at the hideout...
-Sakura and that one guy are talking and then he's like "You can't leave.."
-When she's all like "Wow. Yeah no, I'm leaving.
-Then clones gang up on her and she's like all scared and stuff.
-Then Kiba pops up saving her.
-Then we all get to see his family.
-After Kiba saves the day we see another panel where everything is all dark and a person is on a throne.
-The person is sitting on the throne and then says "Is the plan working..?"
-Then her underling is all like "Perfectly.."

Oh, and the Enemy is none other than Tenten and Himawari and Bolt stays irrelevant.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 12, 2015)

bach said:


> i think the same. karin's doing it's very strange. so we have two possibilities:
> karin can't keep the baby
> karin isn't the mother.
> 
> ...



Also, Karin's an orphan. The probability of her keeping her own umbilical cord is unlikely.


----------



## Zef (Jun 12, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> *Also, Karin's an orphan.* The probability of her keeping her own umbilical cord is unlikely.



Exactly. 
If it's an umbilical cord. Then it's Sarada's.


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Exactly.
> If it's an umbilical cord. Then it's Sarada's.



orphan? didnt oro find her in a destroyed village or some bullshit? 

i really dont want to go and check but i remember reading that in the databook many years ago.

EDIT: 
doesn't mention her being an orphan not knowing her parents


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 12, 2015)

alright serious prediction.

chou2 will show us an epic demo of her true talent and skills, Naruto will try to explain things, but Sarada cries a lot more and activates her S, Sasuke will act fool by letting Oro do things, Sakura will explore the place and finds something shit, end of chap.


----------



## Zef (Jun 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> orphan? didnt oro find her in a destroyed village or some bullshit?
> 
> i really dont want to go and check but i remember reading that in the databook many years ago.
> 
> ...


If her village was destroyed, and she was the only one found alive it means she's an orphan. 

Hence the reason Oro took her in


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> If her village was destroyed, and she was the only one found alive it means she's an orphan.
> 
> Hence the reason Oro took her in



i am saying that just because she became an orphan, doesnt mean she doesnt know her parents. even though her village was destroyed, doesn't mean she doesn't have the cord as well.  for example sakura destoryed the house, salad got the pics.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 12, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> So putting up all we have gathered I came to a conclusion,
> 
> -The girl goes up to Naruto like "Were you listening?".
> -Then he goes into a huge thing about you don't have to be blood related.
> ...


----------



## Zef (Jun 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am saying that just because she became an orphan, doesnt mean she doesnt know her parents.


Pinpoint to the post in which I said she didn't know her parents. It's okay, i'll wait.
Being an orphan doesn't necessarily equate to not knowing your parents. It equates to not having parents either because they're dead, or gave the child up.

This is why Karin is an orphan. 


> even though her village was destroyed, doesn't mean she doesn't have the cord as well.  for example sakura destoryed the house, salad got the pics.


You're comparing a punch that destroyed the foundation on which a house stood to a Databook entry talking about war, and fire.
But sure, the possibility remains that it's Karin's. An unlikely possibility like Uchisians said.


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Pinpoint to the post in which I said she didn't know her parents. It's okay, i'll wait.
> Being an orphan doesn't equate to not knowing your parents. It equates to not having parents either because they're dead, or gave the child up.
> 
> This is why Karin is an orphan.





Uchisians said:


> Also, Karin's an orphan. The probability of her keeping her own umbilical cord is unlikely.





Zef said:


> Exactly.
> If it's an umbilical cord. *Then it's Sarada*'s.



you mistook Uchisians' "unlikely" into a certainty.


> You're comparing a punch that destroyed the foundation on which a house stood to a Databook entry talking about war, and fire.
> But sure, the possibility remains that it's Karin's. An unlikely possibility like Uchisians said.



who said her house was burned down by fire or was destroyed by a nuke or anything? i am just saying it's very likely such an item survived.

unlikely as it may be, never take out possibilities. people thought the possibility of sasuke being gone for over 12 years is a joke.  well, look where being blind to fanboysm did


----------



## Zef (Jun 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> you mistook Uchisians' "unlikely" into a certainty.


I didn't mistake it. He says it's unlikely. I think it's impossible. 
We agree on Karin being an orphan. Hence the reason I bolded that portion of their post. However my bet is on the umbilical cord (if it is indeed one) belonging to Sarada. And I'm not changing my stance on that. 



> who said her house was burned down by fire or was destroyed by a nuke or anything?


No one said it. I'm simply pointing out what the Databook book has, and showing the silliness of comparing a single house damaged by the impact of a punch to a village that's claimed to have been destroyed by war, and flames. 



> i am just saying *it's very likely* such an item survived.


And I don't agree with that. 
Why should I care?



> *unlikely* as it may be, never take out possibilities. people thought the possibility of sasuke being gone for over 12 years is a joke.  well, look where being blind to fanboysm did


I'll take out the possibility if I want to.
You don't have to agree with me taking it out.The entire basis of my claim is *if* the sample used was an umbilical cord to begin with. Sasuke being gone 12 years is an unproven fan theory. I've made this distinction clear to you before.

But just like I can take out the possibility of the supposed umbilical cord belonging to Karin. You're free to take out the possibility of Sasuke *not* being gone for 12 years. Do whatever you want Addy. I don't care.


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2015)

*sigh* whatever Zef :/


----------



## Darkychan0 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, Kishitroll is playing with us. 
Why a useless and non-important character is already the mother of the child of the PRINCIPAL?
Because ok, the anime is "naruto shippuden" but we could call it also like "Uchiha sasuke and his problems"...


I think that he is killing Sakura  just so disappointed...


----------



## Platypus (Jun 12, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Also, Karin's an orphan. The probability of her keeping her own umbilical cord is unlikely.





Zef said:


> Exactly.
> If it's an umbilical cord. Then it's Sarada's.



Being an orphan means she can't have something that might remind her of her parents? Like the umbilical cord from Karin's birth which her parents might've kept due to traditions, and could possibly be the only thing that's left as a reminder to them? 

The umbilical cord might bring up another question:
If Sarada's not her child, why'd Karin keep the cord?
"Karin is cray-cray" is not a real answer btw.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2015)

This is funny never knew people were so against adoption this chapters showed this sadly.

Naruto and sasuke go and search for sakura and sarada is left with oro for some dumb reason and asks them to take her to karin or something


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually, it's not adoption itself which some people here are against with..


----------



## Bellville (Jun 12, 2015)

Gabe said:


> This is funny never knew people were so against adoption this chapters showed this sadly.
> 
> Naruto and sasuke go and search for sakura and sarada is left with oro for some dumb reason and asks them to take her to karin or something



It's the notion of Salad being the hellspawn of "The Kraken" that upsets them. The idea of Sasuke/Karin over Sasuke/Sakura. Bashing the concept of adoption/being staunchly against this as a possibility is just a side effect of rabid shipping at this point. If it's not Sakura's kid, then the physical evidence of her fucking Sasuke is gone. smh


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 12, 2015)

Bellville said:


> It's the notion of Salad being the hellspawn of "The Kraken" that upsets them. The idea of Sasuke/Karin over Sasuke/Sakura. Bashing the concept of adoption/being staunchly against this as a possibility is just a side effect of rabid shipping at this point. If it's not Sakura's kid, then the physical evidence of her fucking Sasuke is gone. smh



Concerning the morality of all this, I believe it's important to reveal at what time Sarada was conceived.

If it was before their... hmm, relationship? Well, if it happened before Sasuke and Sakura became a couple for all intents and purposes, then there's nothing wrong here.

Still weird, a bit degrading and certainly not the Disney ending some expected. But, that won't be adding to Sasuke's list of misdeeds.



*Spoiler*: __ 



But if it was AFTER the forehead poke, then Sasuke is the greatest playa of all time!


----------



## RBL (Jun 12, 2015)

Snashe said:


> -Sarada gains 2 more tomoe
> -Kiba saves Sakura from Baldy
> -Bolt, Mitsuki, and Himawari make an appearance
> *-Neji is revived*
> ...


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm calling it now: Sakura is the biological mother and this is all red herring. 

Kishi is demonstrating he can do whatever he wants with his manga whilst taking a monumental shit on everyone for the death threats he received. The unidentified object in the box is either a strand of Sasuke's hair or Sasuke or Sarada's umbilical cord. Karin has been know to hoard Sasuke's things. What if what Suigetsu referred to when he said Karin did something to Sasuke is that she stole a little piece of his body that had his "delicious" chakra. What if she kept it all those years to make herself a clone of Sasuke. What if she finds Sarada's chakra even more scrumptious so for the same purpose, she stole her umbilical cord from wherever Sarada was delivered. She IS the underling of an androgynous p*d*p****. Perhaps Karin helped deliver Sarada [from Sakura's uterus] in ridge tower as a favor to Sasuke so he could be present for the birth. Maybe Sasuke wanted a guaranteed 100% effective healer present for the birth in case something went wrong because he never wants to lose anyone precious to him ever again.

What I'm trying to get at is Kishi could spin this any way he wants but ultimately, Sakura will be proven to be the biological mother, most likely through a flashback. He will use this whole thing to explore the concept of familial bonds formed outside of blood ties and love being a choice and not an obligation. The he will reveal Sakura as the mother and watch the world burn because of him for the sesquicentennial time.

Next week on Mauryto Gaiden: TnJ from Naruto and Shin. Sarada tries to beat Sasuke's ass (oh the joy if only). Chouchou thinks Juugo is her dad and calls Suigetsu a mermaid. Cliffhanger end.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 13, 2015)

new konoha 12 revealed


----------



## Hokage Sheperd (Jun 13, 2015)

The thought of Sasuke possibly boning Karin of all people


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2015)

Hokage Sheperd said:


> The thought of Sasuke possibly boning Karin of all people



even worse, karin leaving her child after getting that fuckage


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> even worse, karin leaving her child after getting that fuckage



That's what's iffy to me about the whole thing. If Karin is alive, and last chapter seemed to suggest that she is, I cannot fathom why she would leave her child from Sasuke for another woman to raise.

Even donating her egg or surrogacy sounds strange, but I guess if she saw it as a way to have a connection to Sasuke, it's not impossible.

Sasuke banging her just like that doesn't seem very plausible to me, especially after Sui and Naruto seem to immediately jump to exactly that conclusion.

Sasuke banging her so that she can get pregnant and give the child to Sakura? Ok, that is even more twisted than the other options and surely even Karin won't agree to that just to have Sasuke's D xD

I predict that Sarada will go look for Karin next and probably have another inconclusive conversation with her xD


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2015)

next week:

more trolling!!!!!!!!!!!
more delusional people thinking that kishi is *ONLY *trolling SK and not SS with it.
more sarada whining.
more sexy oro  
more itachi hype 


FallFromGrace said:


> That's what's iffy to me about the whole thing. If Karin is alive, and last chapter seemed to suggest that she is, I cannot fathom why she would leave her child from Sasuke for another woman to raise.
> 
> Even donating her egg or surrogacy sounds strange, but I guess if she saw it as a way to have a connection to Sasuke, it's not impossible.
> 
> ...



i expect suigetsu to call karin to tell her the news and karin being like "what kid?"


----------



## turuzzusapatuttu (Jun 13, 2015)

What if Sarada's real mother is Tenten? It would make sense.


----------



## Azol (Jun 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> next week:
> 
> more trolling!!!!!!!!!!!
> *more delusional people thinking that kishi is ONLY trolling SK *and not SS with it.
> ...



I would have thought SK isn't trolled at all in the last chapter  	 rather gave their fans some possibilities of dreaming completely OOC  scenes like: 
S:"Oh I luv Riri" K:"Yes I luv u too my darling Keke" *disgusting french kisses following*



> i expect suigetsu to call karin to tell her the news and karin being like "what kid?"



Oh my god poor Sarada will never see the end of that fiasco. Girl, leave this village, run away from this family, that country, become a lonely fisher-woman at the end of the world you'll end much happier


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 13, 2015)

next chap,  Sasuke will reveal he had slept with Karin so.many times, but forgot to use contraceptives and Sarada was an unwanted child.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> i expect suigetsu to call karin to tell her the news and karin being like "what kid?"





Azol said:


> Oh my god poor Sarada will never see the end of that fiasco. Girl, leave this village, run away from this family, that country, become a lonely fisher-woman at the end of the world you'll end much happier



I have to agree with Azol  It won't be that easy. Poor Sarada is an Uchiha and is destined to never escape the angst xD


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 13, 2015)

turuzzusapatuttu said:


> What if Sarada's real mother is Tenten? It would make sense.



Tenten useless? Were reading the same manga right..?


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2015)

Azol said:


> I would have thought SK isn't trolled at all in the last chapter  	 rather gave their fans some possibilities of dreaming completely OOC  scenes like:
> S:"Oh I luv Riri" K:"Yes I luv u too my darling Keke" *disgusting french kisses following*


the funny thing about all of this is that most of the people who want karin to be the mother aren't even SK fans. they already think SS is garbage but they just want more reason to hate sakura. even when it is revealed that sakura is the mother, it won't change jack shit for them about sakura 



> Oh my god poor Sarada will never see the end of that fiasco. Girl, leave this village, run away from this family, that country, become a lonely fisher-woman at the end of the world you'll end much happier





FallFromGrace said:


> I have to agree with Azol  It won't be that easy. Poor Sarada is an Uchiha and is destined to never escape the angst xD



no one told her to be born as an uchiha


----------



## navy (Jun 14, 2015)

Sakura cant have children so Karin was a willing surrogate.


----------



## Meat (Jun 14, 2015)

Sharingan Sarada VS RCM Naruto. Place your bet folks!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 14, 2015)

navy said:


> Sakura cant have children so Karin was a willing surrogate.



Right, and we just saw that mad scientists can spawn children from a guys tooth... 

If Sasuke wanted a kid with Sakura, there was always a way.



Addy said:


> even worse, karin leaving her child after getting that fuckage



She hired a good maid! 

Seriously though, I hope Kishi comes up with a reason for Karin not looking after her kid (if it is indeed her kid), instead of degrading her character even further.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 14, 2015)

I predict flashbacks


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> She hired a good maid!
> 
> Seriously though, I hope Kishi comes up with a reason for Karin not looking after her kid (if it is indeed her kid), *instead of degrading her character even further. *



next chapter has a flashback to when karin stole salad's or sasuke's umbilical cord


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 14, 2015)

Salad or Naruto confronts Sasuke, SS drama continues...


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 14, 2015)

I predict Karin shows up this chapter.


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 14, 2015)

3 more chapters huh. I suspect Sarada runs off to Karin's hide out on her own.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2015)

If there's only three chapters left...then I guess the trolling gets worse.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2015)

who said 3 chapters are left? 

though, i think it might end either before the trailer or right after it.


----------



## NW (Jun 14, 2015)

Since there probably will only be a few chaps left I'll just spew out a coverall prediction

Nardo and Sauce convince Salad to save Sakura because she raised her, biomum or not. She agrees and they go to Shin's hideout because they can. Shin uses all the clones as shields and they die, but team 7 and salad kick shin's ass. he sees the parent-child bond or some shit and repents, or tries to, cuz the cave collapses on him. they're like "oh wow so sad lel" and get on their merry way. sasuke and sakura give the whole bs explanation and say that salad really is sakura's biokid. Flash to a mysterious force (the threat) posessing the body of the shin clone in oro's lab

gaiden end - to be continues in boruto za moovie


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 14, 2015)

- I predict Karin will show up
- Cliffhanger with Sakura and the Shinions


----------



## Mariko (Jun 14, 2015)

3 chapters huh? 

08- We learn that the "greater threat than Kaguya" is Salada after she learns the truth about Sakura (emo uchiha related explanation). Salada transforms. The fight starts.

09- Sasuke and Nardo win. Salada is Tnj'd. They all go after Shin.

10- Shin is beaten no diff. Oro offers Sakura to transplant her his vagina so she can have a proper baby with sauce. Everybody is happy and go back home.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 14, 2015)

Naruto: Sasuke, you bastard, what did you do?
Sasuke: That's none of your business 
Sarada: 
Suigetsu:


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 14, 2015)

Do we have any scan to verify the 3 more chapter shit or are we just taking the words of an anon on 2ch as the gospel truth?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2015)

Didn't see any scan. Still, 3-5 chapters left sounds like a good estimate.


----------



## Purple (Jun 14, 2015)

1. Sarada tries to escape but Sasuke puts her under his genjutsu. 
2. Under the genjutsu Sarada is shown some flashbacks and learns that Sakura is her real mother.
3. Naruto and co finally arrive at the hideout and try to rescue Sakura.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 14, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> 2. Under the genjutsu Sarada is shown some flashbacks and learns that Sakura is her real mother.



 Yeah, traumatize the kid even more


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Jun 14, 2015)

Naruto makes up some bullshit excuse to avoid Sarada's questions

Sarada runs into Sasuke and asks him for the truth

Sasuke says it doesn't concern her

They all decide to save Sakura anyway for no reason

Chouchou asks if Jugo is her real dad


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> who said 3 chapters are left?
> 
> though, i think it might end either before the trailer or right after it.



Ah there's a thread in KL right now talking about a comment on 2chan and the volume release in early August. It's not confirmed though..


----------



## Lovely (Jun 14, 2015)

Sasuke arrives after hearing the yells from Sarada. Naruto and Sarada confront Sasuke on his assumed actions and he defends himself by saying that he hasn't been involved with anyone besides Sakura, and cuts the convo short by saying that they need to go rescue her. Sarada still has doubts because of the DNA test but she's compelled to go save Sakura either way. The cliffhanger will be Shin recovering and attacking or threatening Sakura.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 14, 2015)

These three chapters are used to resolve Sakura's kindnapping and the defeat of Shins. I don't think that we'll get an explanation about where Karin is, why/how she is involved or even why she doesn't raise Sarada. 

It'll be like in the main series: Naruto ends in 5 chapters! And everyone asked "HOW?!" with everything that was left unexplained and everyone who was dismissed. 

Most probably, Kishimoto will leave plot threads and characters handing in order for the people to go and watch the movie to understand WTF just happened. Like what happened in The Last. 

It's a marketing plot: leave things in the manga unanswered - make people pay for the movie.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 14, 2015)

The guy on 2ch was just guessing that the gaiden would be 10 chapters given the enumeration (e.g. 700+1).  

It's a pretty reasonable guess, though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Naruto: Sasuke, you bastard, what did you do?
> Sasuke: That's none of your business
> Sarada:
> Suigetsu:



Just like old days.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2015)

Hexa said:


> The guy on 2ch was just guessing that the gaiden would be 10 chapters given the enumeration (e.g. 700+1).
> 
> It's a pretty reasonable guess, though.



Let's hope he's wrong. Despite the pairing drama...I really like reading Naruto lol .


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2015)

Hexa said:


> The guy on 2ch was just guessing that the gaiden would be 10 chapters given the enumeration (e.g. 700+1).
> 
> It's a pretty reasonable guess, though.


very  reasonable considering the movie trailer will come so late only one month before movie release seeing how chapter 9 comes the same week as the trailer will (the first of jully if i recall right) only a few days before the official release of chapter 10.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 14, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Yeah, traumatize the kid even more



It's the Uchiha way


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 14, 2015)

I predict more boring, pointless drama


----------



## Azula (Jun 15, 2015)

Suigetsu on Sasusaku hit list lmao


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Suigetsu on Sasusaku hit list lmao



yeah, it's like:

1- he is an idiot.
2- he doesn't know how to operate DNA machinery.

ok, why is he an idiot and why doesn't he know how to use that machine even though he just used it? 

the butthurt is unreal and i just love suigetsu's "well, she is your mother........ i am gonna go now " the amounts of shits he gives makes you laugh at the whole "suigetsu x karin" assumption we all had


----------



## Meat (Jun 15, 2015)

Good job on Kishi's part in choosing Suigetsu to perform the DNA test. Also, he made Suigetsu act clueless. This way, its easy for Kishi to conclude in the end that Karin is not Sarada's biological mom but Sakura's. If he let Orochimaru be the one to conduct the DNA test, then its over, Karin really is Sarada's biological mom. I don't care if Kishi makes Sakura the biological mom cuz there is no way in hell Orochimaru can fail that DNA test.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2015)

Meat said:


> Good job on Kishi's part in choosing Suigetsu to perform the DNA test. Also, he made Suigetsu act clueless. This way, its easy for Kishi to conclude in the end that Karin is not Sarada's biological mom but Sakura's. If he let Orochimaru be the one to conduct the DNA test, then its over, Karin really is Sarada's biological mom. I don't care if Kishi makes Sakura the biological mom cuz there is no way in hell Orochimaru can fail that DNA test.



wow, people really do think that suigetsu doesn't know how to operate the DNA machine even if he didn't show any signs of not knowing how to use it and him working for oro over 12 years assisting him in his research but people still think he is dumb 

cone on people, the problem is with the DNA sample itself most likely not from karin or something else. * however, that has nothing to do with suigetsu or orochimaru opperatin the machine because both would ignorant unless orochimaru can SENSE KARIN'S DNA IN THAT SAMPLE*.

this "he did it wrong  because he is dumb/clueless" theory has no bases


----------



## Meat (Jun 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> wow, people really do think that suigetsu doesn't know how to operate the DNA machine even if he didn't show any signs of not knowing how to use it and him working for oro over 12 years assisting him in his research but people still think he is dumb
> 
> cone on people, the problem is with the DNA sample itself most likely not from karin or something else. * however, that has nothing to do with suigetsu or orochimaru opperatin the machine because both would ignorant unless orochimaru can SENSE KARIN'S DNA IN THAT SAMPLE*.
> 
> this "he did it wrong  because he is dumb/clueless" theory has no bases



I didn't say he doesn't know how to operate the machine. But what I meant is that the way he acts and how he is clueless of Sasuke's shit, its more likely that the plot will go towards, like you said, wrong DNA sample. But if its Orochimaru who is the one conducting the experiment then case closed cuz he is less likely to do any fuck ups than Suigetsu.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2015)

Meat said:


> I didn't say he doesn't know how to operate the machine. *But what I meant is that the way he acts and how he is clueless of Sasuke's shit, its more likely that the plot will go towards, like you said, wrong DNA sample. *



yeah, i did notice that he is clueless to sasuke, but waht surprised me was that he is also clueless to karin's shit 


> But if its Orochimaru who is the one conducting the experiment then case closed cuz he is less likely to do any fuck ups than Suigetsu.


not necessarily. if we want to say that the "fuck up" is oro or suigetsu's knowladge on sasuke, then so far orochimaru hasn't shown any knowledge of:

1- sasuke's mission in those 12 years.
2- sasuke's daughter.
3- anything in konoha.

so orochimaru conducting experiment using another DNA sample knowing the umbilical  cord doesn't belong to karin is very unlikely.


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2015)

I can feel it people. Think this is going to be a Rinne week.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2015)

Klue said:


> I can feel it people. Think this is going to be a Rinne week.



another ms week


----------



## turuzzusapatuttu (Jun 15, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Tenten useless? Were reading the same manga right..?



I'm pretty sure I've read Naruto. Can't say what you've read so far.


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 15, 2015)

turuzzusapatuttu said:


> I'm pretty sure I've read Naruto. Can't say what you've read so far.



She's far from useless.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 15, 2015)

Klue said:


> I can feel it people. Think this is going to be a Rinne week.


Not if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Not if I have anything to say about it.



Butt you don't have anything to say about it, kishi does 
Regardless i doubt we'll see any action this week unless Sasuke and/or Naruto does something at Oro's lab or somehow they quickly get to Sakura.
When do we usually get Evil's spoilers?


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Not if I have anything to say about it.



Play on, playa. But when the sun sets, kid time sees closure, and the adults take over.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 15, 2015)

turuzzusapatuttu said:


> I'm pretty sure I've read Naruto. Can't say what you've read so far.



Tenten is by no means useless.. She's easily the most overpowered character in Naruto. But if you'd like to think she's useless whatever floats your boat.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 15, 2015)

So if we really have only 3 chapter left.
Then i guess Sasuke will tell Salad the true or what ever that is at this point and then they go save Sakura.The only other thing I can think of is Naruto talk Salad into save Sakura so she can get the truth even if Naruto has to order Sakura to tell her.
Then the next chapter is where they bet the bad guy and save Sakura(happy family moment).After the end.This is going to end just as bad as 699.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 15, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> So if we really have only 3 chapter left.
> Then i guess Sasuke will tell Salad the true or what ever that is at this point and then they go save Sakura.The only other thing I can think of is Naruto talk Salad into save Sakura so she can get the truth even if Naruto has to order Sakura to tell her.
> Then the next chapter is where they bet the bad guy and save Sakura(happy family moment).After the end.This is going to end just as bad as 699.



This seems a likely possibility.. I hope we see Karin


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2015)

i think in the end it will be revealed that Oro(or Karin herself) inserted Karin's DNA to boost Sasuke's life force...it will be that lame..


----------



## Milady (Jun 15, 2015)

auem said:


> i think in the end it will be revealed that Oro(or Karin herself) inserted Karin's DNA to boost Sasuke's life force...it will be that lame..



It's possible. I really can't think of anything other than Kishi coming up with lame explanations.

OR a flashback will show Sasuke pulling a Ned Stark and came home to Sakura with a bastard child


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 15, 2015)

Come on, 3 chapters to reveal Kiba's Kid 

Lets go.......Kishimoto, don't f*cking disappoint


----------



## Amol (Jun 15, 2015)

^Kishi is not giving Himawari panel time.
Good Luck with Kiba's kid 
[sp] That is actually sad thing 
I want to see Himawari interacting with Naruto[/sp]


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2015)

Amol said:


> ^Kishi is not giving Himawari panel time.
> Good Luck with Kiba's kid
> [sp] That is actually sad thing
> I want to see Himawari interacting with Naruto[/sp]



it's not that bad. at least the fanart and fics could have happened where she meets her dad............ unlike this other person


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually, I'm hoping it doesn't show Himawari, I don't like her. The only people I want to see are Tenten, Kiba, and Shino.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 15, 2015)

Himawari would make a nice mc.

A child of a princess and a dropout.

It's so hard to predict what Sarada will do next but i know it will be funny.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 15, 2015)

The whole point of the Road to Ninja movie was to show an alternative world in which everyone had a different personalities. Sasuke flirted with a lot of girls and acted like a pimp, contrary to his original character. 

Having a side fling with Karin and then getting married to Sakura falls under being OCC as well. On top of that, the Japanese voices of Naruto and Sasuke described him as a loyal partner to Sakura, despite being away for 10+ years. 

Kishi aims to contrast Sakura and Sasuke through Sarada's perspective, by showing that Sarada was wrong to assume that her father would be caring and loving from the moment she met him, simply because he is her real father. On the other hand, Sarada will discover that Sakura is her biological mother and realize although she believed Sakura was not related to her, Sakura has been a great parent to her all along. Thats the theme of Gaiden in significance to what Kishi said about a DNA connection. I think its pretty pointless.  

I hope the last 3 chapters wrap up nicely....though I doubt it. At this point, forget the Gaiden piss, skip forward to the movie so that I can look forward to seeing Sasuke come back to Konoha, stay with his family and actually be a parent to Sarada. Also a better villain than useless Shin.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 15, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Having a side fling with Karin and then getting married to Sakura falls under being OCC as well. On top of that, the Japanese voices of Naruto and *Sasuke described him as a loyal partner to Sakura, despite being away for 10+ years.*



Eddar Stark was also loyal to his wife 

I like that reference to road of ninja. Should rewatch it, maybe there are some more hints.


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2015)

auem said:


> i think in the end it will be revealed that Oro(or Karin herself) inserted Karin's DNA to boost Sasuke's life force...it will be that lame..



Sounds like something Kishi would do.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sounds like something Kishi would do.



either that or crazy karin.

i will take the former


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 15, 2015)

Orochimaru informs That Baldy Shin has also been a pain in his rear end. Tells him that he has been raiding his hideouts for genetic Samples. Probably trying to create the perfect Body. He also forms that Karin has something she wants to tell Sasuke and give him. That the gift she has been working on is from the other hideout and perhaps it could help him defeat Shin. And not to pursue him recklessly or undersestimate him. Baldy Showcases a Fully grown Shin body that he has been working on transplanting the best Genetics he can find. Orochimaru informs Sasuke he should probably be training as well considering how rusty he is.

Sasuke Gets his gift from Karin. Sasuke asks Karin if she can find his wife seeing as she is the best sensor in the world. She gets a small trace of Sakura but says she sint strong enough and is sooo far away. Sasuke decides to Take Karin and Sakura to the Dragin Cave of Snake Sage teaching to train in Senjutsu to power up so they can sense where Shin is hiding.


----------



## RBL (Jun 15, 2015)

we are going to see neji reviving in less than 3 chapters.

or perhaps kishi is saving him for the movie 

i also want to see my himawariXMiniLee OTP already


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> we are going to see neji reviving in less than 3 chapters.
> 
> or perhaps kishi is saving him for the movie
> 
> i also want to see my himawariXMiniLee OTP already



i think the movie. it has another hyuuga villain so it would male sense neji should be involved but idk how if not ET.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 15, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> we are going to see neji reviving in less than 3 chapters.
> 
> or perhaps kishi is saving him for the movie
> 
> i also want to see my himawariXMiniLee OTP already



Oh? Well, gosh, HimawariXMiniLee just made my otp list.. I'm still shipping her with Sai's kid, but yo that's cute.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2015)

3 page - sarada and naruto talking

2 page orochimaru sasuke,taka talking

3 page sakura bald uciha talking

2 page rescue team going to bald guys location

4 page fighting and talking

3 page sakura and sarada talking


=17 page


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*

The reason Kishimoto used Suigetsu is because he isn't suspicious but sincere.

If Kishimoto had Orochimaru do the test then everybody was gonna claim he faked the results to get Sarada under his influence.

Suigetsu is the guy who found the dead kages scroll, instantly recognized it's value and promptly brought it to Sasuke so that they could use it to take over the world.

People acting like a guy with the skills and intelligence of a swordsman of the mist is unable to tell the difference between Karin and Sarada's DNA despite a goddamn flashback of the woman telling it was part of her.

So much retarded bullshit my head hurts...

As for an actual prediction, the next chapter will probably be about Naruto telling Sarada about his relationship with Iruka to restore her faith in Sakura with a possibily of Sasuke confirming his relationship with Karin but refusing to elaborate on the issue.

On the long run, I am starting to think that Sasuke and Karin gave up Sarada because she has some sort of power the enemy is interested in.

So long as people tought she was just a half-Uchiha brat from Sakura, nothing would come after her but since she brings the whole Rikkudou package to the fray I am sure mister Rinnegan hands will have his eyes set on her.


----------



## Lara (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasuke wouldn't touch Karin with a ten foot pole let alone his dick


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The reason Kishimoto used Suigetsu is because he isn't suspicious but sincere.
> 
> If Kishimoto had Orochimaru do the test then everybody was gonna claim he faked the results to get Sarada under his influence.
> 
> ...



How oh people forget that we saw on panel that Karin  was keeping a collection of sasuke battle torn sweaty and bloody clothes. Though I doubt it myself. It could have very well been Sasuke DNA Suigetsu tested thinking the DNA belongs to karin. Just saying. Plenty of possibilities. Me Im all for Karin being the mommy


----------



## Meat (Jun 16, 2015)

Lara said:


> Sasuke wouldn't touch Karin with a ten foot pole let alone his dick



But he touched Karin with his 10 foot chidori.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Csdabest said:


> How oh people forget that we saw on panel that Karin  was keeping a collection of sasuke battle torn sweaty and bloody clothes. Though I doubt it myself. It could have very well been Sasuke DNA Suigetsu tested thinking the DNA belongs to karin. Just saying. Plenty of possibilities. Me Im all for Karin being the mommy



Main problem is that it was all 20 years ago when Karin and Sasuke were both mentally unstable teenagers.

People are so incoherent with their thoughts they try to apply derranged headcanons of the actual thing to something completely unrelated.

For example, NaruSaku considered Hinata the same shy mute stalker for all of part II and while The Last movie was garbage which portrayed her as such in reality she was growing bolder and closer to Naruto because of his ideals and support.

Karin for her part had a crazy side which was completely flanderized to absurd levels by the SasuSaku fandom which insisted on ignoring she was the only girl who didn't fall in love with Sasuke because of his looks and actually had the guts to go after him with her own increasing power.

Hinata grew emotionally confident whereas Karin grew ridiculously more powerful to mirror Naruto's love and Sasuke's power paths respectively but everyone who shipped them with Sakura failed to acknowledge that and decried their faults.



Lara said:


> Sasuke wouldn't touch Karin with a ten foot pole let alone his dick



Teenage Sasuke obsessed with revenge may not have gotten an inch closer to a female's genitals but we are talking 20 freaking years with Sasuke travelling the world and pondering to himself what to do now that vengeance wasn't his girlfriend anymore.

As a matter of fact, Sasuke awoken one of his Mangekyou powers to protect Karin and didn't turn her down for fawning over him after the single fucking apology he ever made before Naruto ripped him a new one.

The biggest difference between Karin and Sakura is that the former doesn't wait for a man to call Sasuke on his bullshit and bring him to her, she tracks him down and gets the job done herself.

Sakura waited too much for Sasuke to answer to her feelings without ever working out the courage to go after him when he told her to stay put and that is why she never got his attention in the first place.


----------



## N120 (Jun 16, 2015)

boruto needs to make an abrupt entry into this manga and cut short this uchiha melodrama like he does in the upcoming trailer. At this point I don't even care who he fights, anything but this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

N120 said:


> boruto needs to make an abrupt entry into this manga and cut short this uchiha melodrama like he does in the upcoming trailer. At this point I don't even care who he fights, anything but this.



Boruto will triumphantly return to this manga.




...just so he can start questioning who is his real father.


DNA test aaaaand...it turns out it is Sasuke. 

NF suffers a breakdown.


----------



## Lara (Jun 16, 2015)

Meat said:


> But he touched Karin with his 10 foot chidori.



If only he'd had better aim... 



Black Mask said:


> Teenage Sasuke obsessed with revenge may not have gotten an inch closer to a female's genitals but we are talking 20 freaking years with Sasuke travelling the world and pondering to himself what to do now that vengeance wasn't his girlfriend anymore.
> 
> As a matter of fact, Sasuke awoken one of his Mangekyou powers to protect Karin and didn't turn her down for fawning over him after the single fucking apology he ever made before Naruto ripped him a new one.
> 
> ...



Yeah Sasuke definitely wasn't paying attention to Sakura. He just accidentally tripped and fell on the altar with her. Sakura probably tripped and fell on his dick too and that's how Sarada came to be. I'm not saying their relationship was portrayed properly, because Kishimoto has the emotional sensitivity of a canoe when it comes to romance, but Sakura did her best for Sasuke. For herself too. She was willing to put away her feelings and kill Sasuke to save him from falling deeper into darkness. She was willing to do that for sake of Naruto and the village. She's rough around the edges sometimes but ultimately a kind girl. Karin has never done anything remotely close. In contrast, she is a would-be rapist. Karin voiced her desire to violate Sasuke countless times. That's not love, or normal; it's lust. You can blame it on SasuSaku and not Karin's psychopathy. Doesn't change anything. The fact Sakura waited so long for Sasuke demonstrates the depth of her feelings. Nobody's gonna wait that long with halfhearted feelings for just a fuck. Eh well maybe Karin.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Boruto will triumphantly return to this manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he has whiskers, that pretty much confirms he's Nardo's kid


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> But he has whiskers, that pretty much confirms he's Nardo's kid



And so is Kin/Gin, Naruto's real dad? 

I doubt Boruto knows that such traits as whiskers are inherited and can prove stuff. *shrug*

Anyway, if ChouChou can doubt who her parents are then Bolt who hates his dad can very easily enter said camp with the hopes that his "shitty dad" is not his real dad. LOL


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Its kinda baffling that so many people think Sasuke & Karin had consensual sex....and then to add to this absurdity they think Sasuke & Karin aren't raising Sarada for her "safety". 
Ya and here I thought only kids on tumblr spew that fanon crap

Anyways I predict in the upcoming chapter Sarada continues yelling at Nardo about how he is an iar...
The others over hear and go to the room. Then she starts screaming at Sasuke questioning him about Karin and such, and he doesn't understand what she's talking. Orochimaru interrupts her and explains to Sarada about Karin's healing abilities and how her dad use to utilize it alot when he was younger, and how it's a possible reason she got a match. 
He then demonstrates with another test, either on himself, Suigetsu or Juugo and the tested person gets a match. 
It's enough to calm her down, and they proceed to Sakura's destination. 

Im probably wrong and the whole Sarada's umbilical cord theory could be correct, but as we all know whatever makes the most sense is likely not it with Kish's writing...


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> But he has whiskers, that pretty much confirms he's Nardo's kid



you mean Kyubi's kid


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

^ Baldy is already owned so hard by Sakura that he needs to steal organs to stay alive.

Sasuke "fighting" him would be like abusing a paralyzed man.


----------



## Meat (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope Kishi will wrap up Uchiha drama next chapter. 3 more chapters left and Boruto needs to make an appearnce.


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> ^ Baldy is already owned so hard by Sakura that he needs to steal organs to stay alive.
> 
> Sasuke "fighting" him would be like abusing a paralyzed man.



sasuke and naruto need to get their street cred back lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

Meat said:


> I hope Kishi will wrap up Uchiha drama next chapter. 3 more chapters left and Boruto needs to make an appearnce.



He already appeared in the very first chap.

And keeps appearing in every chapter since....mostly via end chapter baubles


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 16, 2015)

Meat said:


> I hope Kishi will wrap up Uchiha drama next chapter. 3 more chapters left and Boruto needs to make an appearnce.



Aw hell, We've been seeing Burrito in so many flashbacks. Ain't nobody got time 4 dat. All I wanna see are Tenten and Kiba maybe Shino.


----------



## OldMonkey (Jun 16, 2015)

I predict 

Naruto tnj Sarada.
Sarada wants to save her mama.
Boruto and Mitsuki join the party.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 16, 2015)

I think Sasuke will stay calm when confronted with Sarada.
He wouldn't lash out at her and sigh at the most.
Hopefully he'll explain things now.
Please, Sasuke.


----------



## Zef (Jun 16, 2015)

So many viewing, and Evil ain't even here.


^I'll predict the opposite. He gets shocked/angered at the accusations, and says he doesn't have time since there are more pressing matters(i,e saving Sakura).


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 16, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> .


Sasuke looks younger in the anime with every arc. I swear he looked 2 or 3 years older in the beginning of Shippuden than his current design in the anime.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 16, 2015)

Zef said:


> So many viewing, and Evil ain't even here.
> 
> 
> ^I'll predict the opposite. He gets shocked/angered at the accusations, and says he doesn't have time since there are more pressing matters(i,e saving Sakura).



Angry is likely. But I don't think he'd lash out


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> *Main problem is that it was all 20 years ago when Karin and Sasuke were both mentally unstable teenagers.*
> 
> People are so incoherent with their thoughts they try to apply derranged headcanons of the actual thing to something completely unrelated.
> 
> ...



It wasnt 20 years ago. It was 12 years ago about. and its not headcannon. After Sasuke And Deidara fought she was keeping Sasuke sweaty and bloody battle torn clothes. She cut up peices of it and sent the tracker nin Kiba and his nose on a wild goose chase because it had sasuke scent from it from his blood and sweat. Them being teenagers doesnt change much. Karin much like Sakura had an unnatural obsession with Sasuke when they met him. Not to mention their is the still unexplained thing that Karin did to sasuke during the original time skip.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 16, 2015)

I predict Sasuke only caring about saving his waifu and defeat the enemies, for now there is no time for ridiculous things. 

But now seriously when Sasuke realizes that Salada-chan thinks that Karin of all people might be her mother Sasuke will be like:


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 16, 2015)

The whole chapter will just be Sarada crying.


----------



## Zef (Jun 16, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Angry is likely. But I don't think he'd lash out


I don't think anyone thinks he will.But if he did I wouldn't be surprised. If Sasuke heard what she said about Sakura, I can see him not being to happy about it. Though it's his fault Sarada is in this predicament so he should be understanding. 


sasusakucannon said:


>


That was the last interaction they had.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 16, 2015)

Originally Posted by Black Mask  

The biggest difference between Karin and Sakura is that the former doesn't wait for a man to call Sasuke on his bullshit and bring him to her, she tracks him down and gets the job done herself.

Sakura waited too much for Sasuke to answer to her feelings without ever working out the courage to go after him when he told her to stay put and that is why she never got his attention in the first place.

-- Sorry, I'm too lazy to quote it properly..

Anyway, whaat?? Sakura never worked out the courage to go after Sasuke??! Lol.
Sakura's been obviously trying hard for Sasuke to acknowledge her pretty much since the manga started. Did you also intentionally forget that Sakura tried to stop Sasuke from leaving the village? She even confessed wholeheartedly (not to mention Sasuke acknowledging her feelings by saying 'Thank you'). She was also resolved to kill Sasuke just to prevent him from sinking any lower in darkness (bec she loved him that much) but failed to do so (bec she loved him that much). Soo.. Your argument is like yeah, invalid.
Sakura has always been vocal about her feelings. On the other hand, Karin always tried to deny that she has feelings for Sasuke when asked about it which I don't find amusing at all. Only kindergartens do that.


----------



## Zef (Jun 16, 2015)

^All you got to do is click the Quote button of the person you want to Quote.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 16, 2015)

I predict Sarada is gonna use chakra chains.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 16, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> I predict Sarada is gonna use chakra chains.



Or she unlocks the byakugou seal...


*Spoiler*: __ 




... _and_ suzanoo...


----------



## Gortef (Jun 16, 2015)

- Sasuke finally gets to charge his own LeafPhone in Orochimarus lab.
- ChoCho wonders if Juugo might be her father.
- Orochimaru prepares some tea like the good host he is
- Sarada runs away


- Naruto phones home that this will most likely take a bit more time than he had anticipated at first.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 16, 2015)

If Kishimoto wanted, he could easily end the Uchiha family issue in this chapter.

Both Sasuke and Sakura are there, so this is nothing a good ol' talk can't fix. Sarada finally understands and they all go home.

But there are ways to drag this out. Maybe they'll go track down Karin or something.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto goes to talk Sasuke. 
Flashbacks to Sasuke Hohenheim's love for his family.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 16, 2015)

I just hope that Sarada will meet her siblings. This will be most satifying thing that could happen


----------



## Deynard (Jun 16, 2015)

8/10 chapter

Ok, maybe rasengan?


----------



## iPr0d (Jun 16, 2015)

Well then...my prediction is nothing special: Sarada freaks out, Naruto tries to calm her down. Sasuke, Oro and his guys realize that the two are missing and backtrack to their location. Sasuke will still be the best dad ever by not talking to his kid, while Orochimaru takes a look at the screen and realizes what must have happened, then he will say something along the lines of "are you sure that this is really Karin's DNA" or something like that, once again causing tumblr and reddit to engage in just another shipping war. 

At the end they leave to Shin's hideout.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 16, 2015)

More talking between Sakura and Shin..

The chapter ends with Sarada leaving to help Sakura..

My thoughts


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2015)

you know, if salad does use chains, can she tie naruto with them?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Sarada unleashes Susano'o. 


Wonder what color chakra she has?


----------



## N120 (Jun 16, 2015)

Boruto and mitsuki are hanging outside konoha, practicing deadly s rank jutsus, combos and insane stunts. That's all that happened and it was friggin awesome.

Next chapter, they prank shin ,naruto and sarada while accidentally saving Sakura,


----------



## Marsala (Jun 16, 2015)

"Touching" flashbacks as Naruto tells Sarada about his relationship with Iruka. Sasuke continues to be a dick and explains nothing.

We might see Karin by the end of the chapter. I have a hunch that she's working with Shin.


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sarada unleashes Susano'o.
> 
> 
> Wonder what color chakra she has?



yellow like itachi's i would presume because itachi's genes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto uses his old trick tnj and sarada decided that no matter what Sakura is her mom and they go after her. Also how there is nothing wrong with adoption


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Naruto uses his old trick tnj and sarada decided that no matter what Sakura is her mom and they go after her. Also how there is nothing wrong with adoption



Yeah, adoption is cool.

But what about adultery? 

How Sasuke's cheating ways will be dealt with?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, adoption is cool.
> 
> But what about adultery?
> 
> How Sasuke's cheating ways will be dealt with?



I really don't think sasuke cheated he does not see to be that much into women I see either sarada is a test tube baby or Karin did what talia did Bruce.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 16, 2015)

i predict that the DNA sample Suigetsu took from Karin desk is from Sakura.Karin kelp it because she hates Sakura.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jun 16, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict that the DNA sample Suigetsu took from Karin desk is from Sakura.Karin kelp it because she hates Sakura.



Y would she hate sakura?if anything its belong to sarada n she kept it cuz she loves sasuke and y u guys think karin still single ?!! Maybe she moved on n married to some guy n have sone kids


----------



## Marsala (Jun 16, 2015)

At this point, the final confirmation of Sarada's true parentage will have to come from Sasuke or Sakura. Karin could tell the truth too, but she might have gone Myra Brandish style crazy so she can't be 100% trusted.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Lara said:


> If only he'd had better aim...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sasuke definitely wasn't paying attention to Sakura. He just accidentally tripped and fell on the altar with her. Sakura probably tripped and fell on his dick too and that's how Sarada came to be. I'm not saying their relationship was portrayed properly, because Kishimoto has the emotional sensitivity of a canoe when it comes to romance, but Sakura did her best for Sasuke. For herself too. She was willing to put away her feelings and kill Sasuke to save him from falling deeper into darkness. She was willing to do that for sake of Naruto and the village. She's rough around the edges sometimes but ultimately a kind girl. Karin has never done anything remotely close. In contrast, she is a would-be rapist. Karin voiced her desire to violate Sasuke countless times. That's not love, or normal; it's lust. You can blame it on SasuSaku and not Karin's psychopathy. Doesn't change anything. The fact Sakura waited so long for Sasuke demonstrates the depth of her feelings. Nobody's gonna wait that long with halfhearted feelings for just a fuck. Eh well maybe Karin.



Sakura giving up on saving Sasuke and trying to kill him is an act of true love and thus she magically deserves him!


Karin wanting to see Sasuke smiling again and facing giant army crushing statues to protect him is just an act of lust.


Oh and let's not forget that Sasuke didn't develop sexual desire over the past 20 years but somehow had hot sex with only Sakura because he is a pure hearted person incapable of cheating or falling for anyone else.

The kind of stuff intelligent people has to put up with on the internet...


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

I think that Sarada inherited TnJ


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think that Sarada inherited TnJ



you know, if sarada gets itachi's susano'o/chakra/MS, while she gets karin's cahins because lolgenes, then itachi x karin has more merit than sasusaku


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Addy said:


> you know, if sarada gets itachi's susano'o/chakra/MS, while she gets karin's cahins because lolgenes, then itachi x karin has more merit than sasusaku




It's just a matter of time for her to sense chakra

and then people will start saying Sakura is a sensor type


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sarada unleashes Susano'o.
> 
> 
> Wonder what color chakra she has?


 Pink?


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Pink?


The color of useless


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil is taking too long. Last week, the code/riddle was already posted around this time.
Maybe...
a. Evil is preparing a code in an advanced level because this chapter is gonna have us all mindblown
b. Evil decides not to give any hint because this chapter is as boring/predictable as hell
c. Evil is sulking because of too much hate from last week (which I doubt because Evil must be enjoying the fandom drama lol)
d. Evil wants to troll more, thus not giving any clues as to what this chapter is about.

----
I predict this chapter focusing on Sarada. I might wanna punch Sasuke if he's confronted by Naruto/Sarada and just shrugs off the question. Lol


----------



## Marsala (Jun 16, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Evil is taking too long. Last week, the code/riddle was already posted around this time.
> Maybe...
> a. Evil is preparing a code in an advanced level because this chapter is gonna have us all mindblown
> b. Evil decides not to give any hint because this chapter is as boring/predictable as hell
> ...



It's very unlikely that this chapter will match the last chapter in shock. In fact, I can't see how it could, unless Kishimoto reveals that Naruto and Sasuke really are having an affair on the down low.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 16, 2015)

Marsala said:


> It's very unlikely that this chapter will match the last chapter in shock. In fact, I can't see how it could, unless Kishimoto reveals that Naruto and Sasuke really are having an affair on the down low.



Actually, that's more likely to happen than Sasuke willingly impregnating Karin.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 16, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Actually, that's more likely to happen than Sasuke willingly impregnating Karin.



"Sasuke you fucking bastard! You told me you had sex with Sakura only that one time to give her a baby so she'd shut up but you actually slept with Karin?! Just how many women are you cheating on me with? You know I only touch Hinata with clones!"


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't understand why Kishimoto or who ever don't advertise Sarada/Sasuke/Sakura more though 

100% of the Gaiden advertisements are Boruto, Naruto appears sometimes and Minato (along with the movie outside trailer/magazine stuff), and the WSJ stuff usually have Boruto, sometimes Naruto, and I think Sarada appeared once 

Hell even Bolto had his own Manga cover alongside Naruto/Luffy. 

Looks like he's taking after Sasuke in that area then 

I still predict Narudad being more of a Dad, Sasuke acting confused because he has no idea what's going on nor does he care, Sakura being Sakura, and everyone else following the badly written plot.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 16, 2015)

Boruto's color is more like magenta, isn't it? Eh.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil's not coming around if and when Sasuke bitchslaps Sarada and tells her Sakura's her real mother, and considering there are only 3 chapters left, the chances of that happening this chapter are extremely high.



After last week's fiasco, I wouldn't come around either.


----------



## N120 (Jun 16, 2015)

There was no fiasco, chap was great, trolling on point and everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## N120 (Jun 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> I don't understand why Kishimoto or who ever don't advertise Sarada/Sasuke/Sakura more though
> 
> 100% of the Gaiden advertisements are Boruto, Naruto appears sometimes and Minato (along with the movie outside trailer/magazine stuff), and the WSJ stuff usually have Boruto, sometimes Naruto, and I think Sarada appeared once
> 
> ...



Yeh, it's like clicking on a funny cat video on YouTube only to find out some rowdy prick is kicking the shit out of the poor thing. 

Mis-selling isn't cool. This is the same thing! Shojo in my shonen? Not cool.


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Ending

Sarada returns to Konohagakure to take the academy exams

Boruto solos 

Mitsuki makes a move on Chou Chou, or so she thinks

Sasuke is somewhere humping dry leaves

Sarada learned that love is more important than DNA connections 


Manga ends with something related to the movie or Bolto meeting with Sasuke or some shit


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 16, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Not sure how Kishi is going to resolve the Saradrama in those three chapters though. Open ending seems more likely, with it being a subplot in the movie?



If you consider that those three chapters are at least 57 pages of content it could be wrapped up in that timeframe, however I'm wondering if it'll include Sarada meeting Karin with everything else going on that needs to be resolved.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 16, 2015)

Karin can feel chakra... so maybe she will appear next chapter after sensing Sasuke and Naruto and explain what is happening. Or maybe she is avoiding Sasuke on purpose.


----------



## lynxie (Jun 16, 2015)

I want spoilers from Evil... 
At least the Evil spoilers are fun. 

Usually more fun than the real chapter... 

my prediction :
Sasuke knocks Sarada down, they need to hurry. naruto is mad at sasuke, sasuke says naruto shouldn't talk about stuff he doesn't know about. 
Naruto gets mad that sasuke cheated on sakura. Which creates angry sasuke and he tells naruto if maybe naruto still has feelings for His wife. 
Chouchou wonders if naruto and sarada 's mom have an affair.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 16, 2015)

Predictions for the rest of gaiden:

-Shin's hideout is located at the "Scarlet Spring"

-More baby mama drama, Karin shows up, convoluted explanation as to how Sakura is the mother

-Shin spars with the heroes a bit, whips out a new Susanoo that briefly gives them trouble before Sasuke PS's his ass into oblivion

-"The threat even Kaguya feared" gets additional hype/info towards the end

-Kabuto shows up or is mentioned

-Last chapter somehow Boruto-centric


----------



## Mintley (Jun 16, 2015)

Not really a fan of Karin at all but I really need her to show up


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2015)

I predict an underwhelming chapter. Just because the mangaka must know that he has fans in his hands. And that's actually a good way to build a story...tickle the reader with suspense.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 16, 2015)

lynxie said:


> I want spoilers from Evil...
> At least the Evil spoilers are fun.
> 
> Usually more fun than the real chapter...
> ...



At this point I wouldn't be surprised if this happens. 

But why would defending your friend automatically mean having feelings? Naruto is about to act like a good friend tbh.


----------



## Lara (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Sakura giving up on saving Sasuke and trying to kill him is an act of true love and thus she magically deserves him!
> 
> 
> Karin wanting to see Sasuke smiling again and facing giant army crushing statues to protect him is just an act of lust.
> ...



LOL. Your logic is flawed. Your argument doesn't make sense. You said it yourself: ''Sasuke didn't develop sexual desire over the past 20 years.'' Yet he fucked Karin? 

For the record, Sasuke tapping Sakura in the forehead was enough indication he reciprocated her feelings. Also that he wanted to tap that ass. What more do you want? This isn't a hentai manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

lynxie said:


> I want spoilers from Evil...
> At least the Evil spoilers are fun.
> 
> Usually more fun than the real chapter...
> ...


the kind of shitstorm this could create...


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jun 16, 2015)

lynxie said:


> I want spoilers from Evil...
> At least the Evil spoilers are fun.
> 
> Usually more fun than the real chapter...
> ...



What the fuck ?
How the hell you know this ?
I really hope this is not true


----------



## SSRules (Jun 16, 2015)

sasusaku622231 said:


> What the fuck ?
> How the hell you know this ?
> I really hope this is not true



It's a prediction..


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, I predict Karin kiddnaped Sakura when she was pregnant  Because she found out Sasuke was married and happy normally sakura would have been able to beat her so Karin must of drugged her too. lol OR she took her because orochimaru told her too?


----------



## Evil (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.

:yeahsorry


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry




[YOUTUBE]_JUCfX1P1ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil doesn't post spoilers every single week, so we may hafta wait. 

I predict more emotionally distraught Sarada, Naruto making more dafuq faces, Orochimaru Jenner, and Chouchou running out of chips.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Lara said:


> LOL. Your logic is flawed. Your argument doesn't make sense. You said it yourself: ''Sasuke didn't develop sexual desire over the past 20 years.'' Yet he fucked Karin?



*IRONY!*



Lara said:


> For the record, Sasuke tapping Sakura in the forehead was enough indication he reciprocated her feelings. Also that he wanted to tap that ass. What more do you want? This isn't a hentai manga.



Where the hell are you taking this from? Your headcanons of someone who didn't read the manga at all?

Sasuke never reciprocated any romantic feelings from Sakura and she didn't even understood what the act was supposed to mean.

Did Itachi poking Sasuke's forehead meant he wanted to be in a romantic relationship with his brother and tap his ass? You are making one big senseless jump from something you don't understand to something completely absurd.

The forehead poke is a symbolic gesture of turning down one's affection because the person in question must leave for an important business yet still cares about the one left behind but it has no romantic implications.

Sasuke considered Sakura a friend at the end of the series but he did not return her romantic feelings as much as Naruto and Hinata did not get together for at least another couple of years, if there is one thing this Gaiden has shown so far is that magical forehead pokes do not fix a completely messed up relationship between a guy who isn't interested in romance and a girl who is obsessed about it.


----------



## smurfette (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry




her happiest memory...is when Sasuke finally acknowledges her feelings for him?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

>Sasuke
>kissing


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Da forehead poke?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2015)

her happiest memory is when she gave birth to Salad.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry



Do you mean this?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 16, 2015)

Mh, it was to be expected that Sakura would cherish the moment Sasuke apologizes to her.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Last Dinosaur said:


> >Sasuke
> >kissing



You do realize how much trolling Evil is doing by using an emoticon of comical applications...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 16, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Angry pairing fans have to put the blame on _someone_..
> 
> Not sure how Kishi is going to resolve the Saradrama in those three chapters though. Open ending seems more likely, with it being a subplot in the movie?
> 
> ...



"Saradrama"


Good one.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasuke for once was not an asshole, and he was next to her in the child birth?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



heartsutra said:


> Mh, it was to be expected that Sakura would cherish the moment Sasuke apologizes to her.



No mention of becoming a mother of getting married, Sakura you has some skewed priorities...


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> You do realize how much trolling Evil is doing by using an emoticon of comical applications...



 maybe but I want to see Kishi try drawing a Sasusaku kiss and not making it awkward as fuck


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Do you mean this?



Jesus, this chapter is going to blow a fatty.


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil is trolling

there must be some double meaning


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry



I'm going for the guess that his apology was her happiest memory because she realized that all of her hoping, waiting, and pain wasn't useless? It was the moment that she realized Sauce wasn't lost to evil?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil not fair! is the "yeah sorry" apart of the spoiler or do you just love that emote?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke is he holding baby Sarada.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm going to guess its "the poke"


----------



## Mintley (Jun 16, 2015)

i cant wait for the taste of sweet death after naruto gaiden


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2015)

Forehead poke or the time he left her ass sleeping on a public bench.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Can we be sure that Sakura's happiest memory relates to that sorry though

Maybe it means Sasuke will apologize to Sarada  



Otaku Shrink said:


> ISauce wasn't lost to evil?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

but what's Sasuke's happiest memory?


----------



## Mintley (Jun 16, 2015)

I think its the apology more then the forehead poke


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Her happiest memory of Sasuke is him saying sorry after he tried to kill her multiple times, ignoring her one sided feelings and constantly telling her she was annoying. 

If I read Evil's spoilers right, it doesn't mean a kiss will happen. It's just implying that Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke is something more than a kissing scene


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> but what's Sasuke's happiest memory?



Chapter 3, page 8


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

How come we have memories now


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Mintley said:


> I think its the apology more then the forehead poke



I think she don't know what the poke mean to Sasuke.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> How come we have memories now



Flashbacks are a core part of Naruto


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

If that's her happiest memory of Sasuke does that mean there were no future memories :


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2015)

sasuke saying thank you before knocking her out in part one


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



lndra said:


> Her happiest memory of Sasuke is him saying sorry after he tried to kill her multiple times, ignoring her one sided feelings and constantly telling her she was annoying.
> 
> If I read Evil's spoilers right, it doesn't mean a kiss will happen. It's just implying that Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke is something more than a kissing scene



If my interpretation is right, I think evil is refering to the moment Sasuke brought Sarada for Sakura to take care of.

Makes sense that the thing she would value more than their time together is the child she loved and adopted at first sight.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 16, 2015)

> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, *even more then* their first kiss.


I think it is a memory after their first kiss. If it isn't Sarada related, maybe it's the "_Sakura, I'm home._".


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh get off it already. Karin is not her mother and he did not take Sarada from Karin. I doubt it's the apology or the forehead poke. Most likely their daughter's birth and Sasuke being at her side during her delivery. I'm a mother and that's my happiest memory of my husband when he was at my side when I gave birth to our son, so. *shrugs* That's my guess. Or Evil is just trolling again.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

SS think the kiss is real. Don't crush their dreams, Evil.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2015)

It could be sasuke bringing sarada to sakura


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> If that's her happiest memory of Sasuke does that mean there were no future memories :



It means it was a significant moment. Maybe the start of something.



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 481 (53 members and 428 guests)


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



SharinganGirl said:


> Oh get off it already. Karin is not her mother and he did not take Sarada from Karin. I doubt it's the apology or the forehead poke. Most likely their daughter's birth and Sasuke being at her side during her delivery. I'm a mother and that's my happiest memory of my husband when he was at my side when I gave birth to our *son*, so. *shrugs* That's my guess. Or Evil is just trolling again.



I don't know whose boy Sasuke conceived with Sakura but he so far haven't shown up in the manga.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry



She see Sasuke's reaction when he's dad.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 16, 2015)

Or...is Sakura trying to remember something and got genjutsu'ed by the Sauce at some point and has fuzzy memories?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Let us refrain from bashing each other from hoping for sometihing now, we all know what that did last week


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> I don't know whose boy Sasuke conceived with Sakura but he so far haven't showed up in the manga.



Stop being a dick. They had a daughter. I had a son. I'm pointing out that as a mother and a wife that was MY happiest memory of my husband was when he was born. Her happiest memory may be of when Sarada was born and how Sasuke reacted to it. It's called a parallel. I said NOTHING about them having a son.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Is there more? 

I think the birth of Sarada would be the fondest memory 



falconzx said:


> Let us refrain from bashing each other from hoping for sometihing now, we all know what that did last week



Meanwhile vaatu is waving his broom around....


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2015)

Gabe said:


> It could be sasuke bringing sarada to sasuke



Sasuke bringing his child to himself


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> SS think the kiss is real. Don't crush their dreams, Evil.



Don't worry... As a SasuSaku fan I didn't thought she said that they had a kiss but there is a possibility I Evil talk about a kiss. Because just why have choose "then their first kiss" and not something else? And to show the irony of the setence Evil could have added "..." at the end o the setence.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Gabe said:


> It could be *sasuke* bringing sarada to *sasuke*



I should have know Sasuke was both the father and the mother!

Honestly though, the theme of the chapter will probably have to do with the day Sarada was adopted and how she was the reason Sasuke and Sakura married in the first place hence why Sakura values her marriage so much.


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Don't worry... As a SasuSaku fan I didn't thought she said that they had a kiss but there is a possibility I  she talk about a kiss. Because just why have choose "then their first kiss" and not something else?


Isn't your first kiss an important things for girls? Especially for girls who have been wanting a guy for several years now xD.

Though I would assume having sex would be a really intimate and fulfilling moment for these ladies, if she is the mother :

But Kishimoto isn't that prude.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Ya a women's happiest memory of their partner is when he brings a bastard baby to their door


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Don't worry... As a SasuSaku fan I didn't thought she said that they had a kiss but there is a possibility I  she talk about a kiss. * Because just why have choose "then their first kiss" and not something else?*



That's what I think. Sasuke kissing someone is still weird though.



lndra said:


> Isn't your first kiss an important things for girls?



Is this a cliche in Japan or something?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 16, 2015)

Prediction: shin shows us the true power of the sharingan, he ends up killing both sakura and sasuke. Itachi is reborn through the dying tears of his brother's face in order to show shin the real true power of the sharingan. Using the power of nagato that he absorbed within totsuka sake and he revives sasuke.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh this is gonna be such an interesting chapter. ILU Evil.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> Isn't your first kiss an important things for girls? Especially for girls who have been wanting a guy for several years now xD.
> 
> Though I would assume having sex would be a really intimate and fulfilling moment for these ladies, if she is the mother :
> 
> But Kishimoto isn't that prude.



Indeed it's. so Something happiest than their first kiss, must be or the wedding or Sarada's birth.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Stop being a dick. They had a daughter. I had a son. I'm pointing out that as a mother and a wife that was MY happiest memory of my husband was when he was born. Her happiest memory may be of when Sarada was born and how Sasuke reacted to it. It's called a parallel. I said NOTHING about them having a son.



Sorry, didn't mean to insult you but I don't think Sakura's thoughs of Sarada's birth would be focused around Sasuke.

In my opinion, it has more to do with Sasuke bringing Sarada to her and Sakura being extremely happy about it because he gave her the child she could not conceive,


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasuke smiling at her? Sasuke  at the hospital and asking her out for the first time?  saying karins a troll? okay not that one.  um sasuke telling sakura he wants to know what love is and wants her to show him?  oh no that's the kissing.

aaaah I don't know? the fore head tap? was he a genin??????


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to insult you but I don't think Sakura's thoughs of Sarada's birth would be focused around Sasuke.
> 
> In my opinion, it has more to do with Sasuke bringing Sarada to her and Sakura being extremely happy about it because he gave her the child she could not conceive,



I don't know why you're so bent on believing Sakura couldn't conceive her lol but okay.


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Is this a cliche in Japan or something?


I think so. If you think about it, especially in anime's most guys/girls don't have a real kiss until the ending of the series or some crap like that lmao. For Naruto, our ending consisted of baby boomers


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 16, 2015)

It might be when Sasuke apologized for everything he did to her or when Sasuke held baby Sarada for the first time after Sakura giving birth to her.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> That's what I think. Sasuke kissing someone is still weird though.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a cliche in Japan or something?



There is possibilities but I find weird too, except maybe in the wedding, it's the custom of weddings. Except if he became lovey dovey since he's with Sakura? xDD

Why leaving so suddenly? Something made Evil mad in the chapter? xD


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> There is possibilities but I find weird too, except maybe in the wedding, it's the custom of weddings. Except if he became lovey dovey since he's with Sakura? xDD
> 
> Why leaving so suddenly? Something made Evil mad in the chapter? xD



That's just Evil. She drops a huge anvil on everyone and then leaves.

They're husband and wife. Sasuke's a changed man after his redemption journey. I doubt very much that they haven't gone without kissing or anything else. He didn't get married to her for the hell of it.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



SharinganGirl said:


> I don't know why you're so bent on believing Sakura couldn't conceive her lol but okay.



As for Sakura being barren, I am trying to see how she married Sasuke while Sarada is for all stated purposes Karin's biological child.


----------



## Itza (Jun 16, 2015)

*Evil, is it a flashback, already known?*


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil, does Boruto,Mitsuki or Himawari appear? This is important.


----------



## sayuriuchiha92 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hm happiest memory... Even more than a first kiss??

For me that would be hearing from the doctor that I'm pregnant. So that's from my point of view....

 Hope Evil will give us some more spoilers


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil, you know what I want.

Yea, or nay?


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasukes Reaction to finding out Sakuras pregnant?


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Evil, does Boruto,Mitsuki or Himawari appear? This is important.



It must be more in the last chapter, that... Or when Sarada come back at Konoha


----------



## SSRules (Jun 16, 2015)

Boruto xD..

This gaiden was supposed to be about him


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> Sasukes Reaction to finding out Sakuras pregnant?


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh, Evil...I don't know if I love you or hate you more. SAHUOASHASUI  But I think i absolutely love you.  Come and answer some questions here, please!


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Boruto xD..
> 
> This gaiden was supposed to be about him



You miss Boruto... :')


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe this chapter actually has a birth flashback...of Boruto


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2015)

Was it ever stated it was about boruto, he got a movie. Kishi probably also wanted to flesh out sarada and establish a relationship with her family.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Boruto xD..
> 
> This gaiden was supposed to be about him



Lolno, it was stated that it's about Sarada\

First chapter of Naruto: Uzumaki Naruto
First chapter of Gaiden: Uchiha Sarada


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask, that was entirely out of line.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 16, 2015)

predict : naruto's tnj fails


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Lolno, it was stated that it's about Sarada\
> 
> First chapter of Naruto: Uzumaki Naruto
> First chapter of Gaiden: Uchiha Sarada



I don't mind Sarada being the MC but I want her to interact with the other kids more.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Maybe this chapter actually has a birth flashback...of Boruto



That's Evil's troll


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*

This whole pregnancy thing is out of control, it's the same crazy stuff that happened in The Last movie when everyone though that Hinata would be pregnant but none of that was shown.

Stop and think for a while, why would *Evil* leave a troll emoticon of Sasuke as Sakura's fondest memory when last chapter ended with Karin being revealed as the biological mother and Sakura pointing out the values of parentage regardless of genetics.

The focus of the manga is Sarada and the debate between genetics and bonds as to what constitutes a family, the logical conclusion would be that Sasuke brought a baby Sarada to Sakura and she instantly accepted her as daughter out of love.

It's not about Sasuke being with Sakura as she gives birth, it's about Sasuke fulfilling Sakura's wish to be a mother when she could not be one by conventional means.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Lolno, it was stated that it's about Sarada\
> 
> First chapter of Naruto: Uzumaki Naruto
> First chapter of Gaiden: Uchiha Sarada[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> That's Evil's troll



Evil never lies.


----------



## Naytel (Jun 16, 2015)

Certanly this spoiler is confuse, sasuke kissing? that is not ficition guys u.u

We trust in you evil-chan!


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> I don't mind Sarada being the MC but I want her to interact with the other kids more.



Even Naruto didn't have much interaction with his peers outside of team 7 and team missions so don't expect too much


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Tired of reading Maury, I need to see some action; it's been so long. 

Take that how you want.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> This whole pregnancy thing is out of control, it's the same crazy stuff that happened in The Last movie when everyone though that Hinata would be pregnant but none of that was shown.
> 
> Stop and think for a while, why would *Evil* leave a troll emoticon of Sasuke as Sakura's fondest memory when last chapter ended with Karin being revealed as the biological mother and Sakura pointing out the values of parentage regardless of genetics.
> 
> ...



Well this DNA that Suigetsu tested seem to be Sarada's like the two DNA was exactly the same... If you look how Kishi drawn the screen.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 16, 2015)

Happiest memory must be Sarada-related. Maybe Sakura explains to Shin what it means to be a parent and thats what prompts her to have flashbacks to her happiest moment as a parent. 

Finally some resolution. Even as a shipper myself, Im tired of the who-is-the-mother and pairing talk. Naruto is a shounen manga.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree we need fucking action


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Lolno, it was stated that it's about Sarada\
> 
> First chapter of Naruto: Uzumaki Naruto
> First chapter of Gaiden: Uchiha Sarada


No he's right 

Boruto was advertised as the main character. Kishimoto called him the Main Character of the New series (forgot where )

Boruto was advertised alongside Naruto and Minato for the longest. The Gaiden advertised Boruto, Hokage Naruto, and Sarada all together before it came out. And in the first manga cover it showcased Boruto, Naruto, and Luffy. 

Even this Gaiden is a part of "The Road to Boruto" with no "Boruto" so it's basically the "The Road to nowhere"


----------



## Milady (Jun 16, 2015)

I stepped away for 1 hr and evil came? Damn it. What did I miss.


----------



## Itza (Jun 16, 2015)

*His memory, will the birth of sarada?*


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Evil never lies.



Well she know that in all case we will see the chapter the next day.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Rai, I see you're here, talk to us


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 16, 2015)

Flashback about Sakura and Sasuke perhaps 
Baby babyyyyy
Sarada’s birth


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Rai, I see you're here, talk to us



Rai doesn't get the chapter until wednesday


----------



## SSRules (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Rai, I see you're here, talk to us



Don't be shy..


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Sakuchi said:


> Well this DNA that Suigetsu tested seem to be Sarada's like the two DNA was exactly the same... If you look how Kishi drawn the screen.



You are paying too much attention to a random drawing of graphs from a test Kishimoto hardly knows anything about in the real world.

He was most likely lazy and just copy pasted the same image twice if they were really that much identical.


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Tired of reading Maury, I need to see some action; it's been so long.
> 
> Take that how you want.


Yeah I think we would all kill for a chapter on the history of the Shadow Clone Jutsu for Christ sake, just to get rid of this baby mamma drama.

I guess with the plot Sarada was never supposed to be the action type, but more of the story oriented type of character like Part 1 Naruto. I mean she did showcase a usage of TnJ which makes me wonder if she'll be the one to use it often while Boruto is more shoot first ask questions later


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Sora said:


> Rai doesn't get the chapter until wednesday


Oh, shit I didnt knew that


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Happiest memory must be Sarada-related. Maybe Sakura explains to Shin what it means to be a parent and thats what prompts her to have flashbacks to her happiest moment as a parent.
> 
> Finally some resolution. Even as a shipper myself, Im tired of the who-is-the-mother and pairing talk. Naruto is a shounen manga.



I agree with your thought about Shin/Sakura.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Today is Wednesday...in my place.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil, just one more spoiler before going to sleep


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> No he's right
> 
> Boruto was advertised as the main character. Kishimoto called him the Main Character of the New series (forgot where )
> 
> ...



Sasuke was in every The Last trailer, tell me for how long did he appear in the movie ?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Evil, just one more spoiler before going to sleep



Yeah, but only if it is Rinne related. 

Otherwise, fuck it.


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Birth of Salad 



:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke will be when he gives Sarada to her. He'll apologize that he and Karin have a biological daughter, Sakura accepts Sarada considering Sasuke trusts Sakura with his offspring which brings Sakura extreme happiness. Sasuke realizes Sakura would be the best possible mother of Sarada, even though she's not the real mother.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Evil, just one more spoiler before going to sleep



Too late


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 16, 2015)

Will it leak pages tomorrow?


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Did we have french spoilers last week? I don't remember...


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> You are paying too much attention to a random drawing of graphs from a test Kishimoto hardly knows anything about in the real world.
> 
> He was most likely lazy and just copy pasted the same image twice if they were really that much identical.



Maybe... But usually he's the kind to be careful with this kind of detail. It's a little idiot to scamp something about the main topic of this mini serie.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Did we have french spoilers last week? I don't remember...



Sadly we won't have them anymore 

Kishi might or might not be trolling with that copy & paste graph, who knows really


----------



## Naytel (Jun 16, 2015)

I have cookies for this chapter :3


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


>



 who knows.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Did we have french spoilers last week? I don't remember...


no. Ruled out the page where leaked spoilers, something like this...


----------



## Milady (Jun 16, 2015)

Naytel said:


> I have cookies for this chapter :3



I have pocky ready.

Happy memory of sasuke.....wedding??? Sarada's birth and sasuke being there? sasuke saying he will protect sarada?? Something with sarada definitely.

But the first kiss and the "yeah sorry" thing, I can't seem to connect.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I have pocky ready.
> 
> Happy memory of sasuke.....wedding??? Sarada's birth and sasuke being there? sasuke saying he will protect sarada?? Something with sarada definitely.
> 
> But the first kiss and the "yeah sorry" thing, I can't seem to connect.



So just don't connect them together, maybe they're from different scenes


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Sasuke was in every The Last trailer, tell me for how long did he appear in the movie ?


Boruto taking after his sensei it seems, am I right?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> Boruto taking after his sensei it seems, am I right?



The apple doesn't fall too far from the tree, also applies to teacher/student relationship


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said it's Sakura's greatest memory with sasuke aside from her first kiss with him then had the "yea...sorry" picture so I believe sakura remembers back to almost being stabbed by sasuke ( I'm serious)


----------



## Evil (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, Okay.

Maybe this will titillate you.

Mangekyou Sharingan and Rinnegan


Ooooooh.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

No, the "yeah sorry" emoticon was aimed at the fans, thus meaning that sakura happiest memory with Sasuke isnt their first kiss


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

The fuck


----------



## Zef (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



Lawd Sasuke.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke will be when he gives Sarada to her. He'll apologize that he and Karin have a biological daughter, Sakura accepts Sarada considering Sasuke trusts Sakura with his offspring which brings Sakura extreme happiness. Sasuke realizes Sakura would be the best possible mother of Sarada, even though she's not the real mother.



That would make Sasuke such a damn PIMP 

Cheat on a girl, make her deal with what you had no time for and on top of that make her happy with such an arrangement.

Daaamn.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



You wanna kill Klue right?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Zef said:


> Lawd Sasuke.



Go to sleep


----------



## Salada (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



Sasuke using genjutsu?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



This is too much... or rather, too little for me                          

Does Sasuke use his MS


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh shit i'm gone for one hour and we already got 2 spoilers! Fandom is about to explode.




Evil pls!! I need more spoils before I go to bed!!


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakura and Sasuke kiss? No shit Sherlock. They are husband and wife. I swear some of you are so judgmental and critical of their relationship and their fans, so quick to dismiss any developments in their relationship.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



eyeknockout said:


> Evil said it's Sakura's greatest memory with sasuke aside from her first kiss with him then had the "yea...sorry" picture so I believe sakura remembers back to almost being stabbed by sasuke ( I'm serious)



If Kishimoto wants to shit on Sakura some more I wouldn't be surprised.

As far as I am concerned, when the spoiler person starts acting all trollerish it means something hilarious is going to happen to the character in question.


----------



## Mintley (Jun 16, 2015)

genjutsu????


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



we might see some action?


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 16, 2015)

I really hope it's not a flashback to Sasuke apologizing or the forehead poke. Kishi, don't waste valuable panels on flashbacks if they aren't new.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



Oh yes.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



Sasuke will show Sarada his memories at her birth in Itachi's style xD haha


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...


Evil I never asked you anything before, but just this once.

Can you read this and explain if this is BS or not?

page


----------



## Zef (Jun 16, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Go to sleep



I'm trying too.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...


Now this is something I can give a shit about.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Sasuke will show Sarada his memories at her birth in Itachi's style xD haha



Damn, I didn't think of that. but why would that need MS


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Anything about baldy?


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> If Kishimoto wants to shit on Sakura some more I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, when the spoiler person starts acting all trollerish it means something hilarious is going to happen to the character in question.



Kishi will not shit on Sakura. He said to Chie Nakamura he want Sakura be happy.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I thought we didn't get the French scans last week? I wouldn't expect them to leak this week, tbh.



They didn't block it off entirely, so it's still possible to grab raws whenever they get uploaded. Last week it was just delayed by too much to be useful to us. (Probably to spite us since Shueisha probably yelled at them to take better precautions against early release).

They still leak--->Just at inopportune time. 

In terms of tomorrow, maybe yes, maybe no. But I wouldn't count on it, honestly.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 16, 2015)

Is this related to Sakura's favorite memory?


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Damn, I didn't think of that. but why would that need MS



Idk... It was half a joke. x)


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



Called it.

Sasuke cast a 4-layer quantum mechanics genjutsu on Sakura to take care of Sarada and on the entirety Konoha so they wouldn't realize how much she looks like Karin.

I'm not a Sasuke fan, but multi-layered quantum mechanics genjutsu are pretty impressive.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 16, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm trying too.



I know that feel.. I should be in bed. But spoils are out forget that.


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2015)

evil gonna evil


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> They didn't block it off entirely, so it's still possible to grab raws whenever they get uploaded. Last week it was just delayed by too much to be useful to us. (Probably to spite us since Shueisha probably yelled at them to take better precautions against early release).
> 
> They still leak--->Just at inopportune time.
> 
> In terms of tomorrow, maybe yes, maybe no. But I wouldn't count on it, honestly.


OD is it possible for anyone to get RAWS today aside from Evil level cheat codes? Because I checked out this article and IDK if it's legit or not

page


----------



## Itza (Jun 16, 2015)

*Sasuke genjutsu to sarada?*


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Damn, I didn't think of that. but why would that need MS



That's what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 16, 2015)

Sauce pulling an Itachi to yolo it out


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Kishi will not shit on Sakura. He said to Chie Nakamura he want Sakura be happy.



Shitting on Sakura is one of his Kishi?s natural talents.


----------



## Salada (Jun 16, 2015)

Sigh evil I am disappointed. Spoiling us with ms and rinnegan is boring imo

How many times it was mentioned in the manga? It's not exciting to read those words anymore 

I am going to sleep now. this lame spoiler is probably the last one for today.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...


YASSSSSS

Sasuke explains why he lost his tomoe on his Rinnegan side during his journey? Or maybe that was a drawing mistake. 

Hmmmmm


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm so confused right now.....


----------



## Mintley (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe Sauske shows Sarads memories of him and Sakura and their happy moments and to prove that Sakura is the mother??? even though the only way to prove that is.....


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil spoilers are still spoilers


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe something about Kaguya or the guy/girl from the Boruto movie?

Or is Oro still trying to get Rinnegan?


----------



## Milady (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasuke in action?!!!! Yeaa????!!!


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Shitting on Sakura is one of his Kishi?s natural talents.



Not in the manga he made her badass. It's Studio Pierrot that shit on her.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2015)

Hope we get more action and for get about this drama for a bit. Maybe sasuke will use the rinnegan and ms to try and find sakura


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil is the word *titillate *a spoiler?

Be honest, will we see Sasuke *titillate *Sakura?


----------



## Naytel (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...






Marrie me <3

not is joke


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil likes to titilate Klue.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Not in the manga he made her badass. *It's Studio Pierrot that shit on her*.


lol no. SP blow her out of proportions


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Hope we get more action and for get about this drama for a bit. Maybe sasuke will use the rinnegan and ms to try and find sakura



All he needs is Rinne.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



lndra said:


> OD is it possible for anyone to get RAWS today aside from Evil level cheat codes? Because I checked out this article and IDK if it's legit or not
> 
> page



The information from Google Translate didn't match any of what evil said so I think is false.

Personally I am thinking that his chapter will dwelve on the importance of being an adoptive parent and Sarada's faith is Sakura will be restored.

People are jumping too fast on pregnant Sakura conclusions without even stopping in the middle to think that Evil didn't mention marriage or dates or anything else for the matter.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 16, 2015)

when he runs to her in the desert ? was it the eye smex or him catching her?


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol if her happiest memory is really Sasuke's apology I hard laugh XDD 
And I will just be : wtf Kishimoto?!?


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

/inb4 tomoe-less Rinnegan excuses and/or reasons why Sasuke is nerfed with a tome-less Rinnegan

/inb4 nerf threads


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> lol no. SP blow her out of proportions



Not only her proportions.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Will there finally be action???


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Sakuchi said:


> Lol if her happiest memory is really Sasuke's apology I hard laugh XDD
> And I will just be : wtf Kishimoto?!?



Maybe Sakura's parents had such low expectations for her that she ended up with self-depreciation syndrome and doesn't give a damn about life anymore.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

better nerfing Sasuke than Naruto


----------



## Zef (Jun 16, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Evil likes to titilate Klue.



This is probably it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 16, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Will there finally be action???



This is what I desperately want. There's been so little action we haven't seen even a single Rasengan. Not that I miss it but still.


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> better nerfing Sasuke than Naruto


Yeah Naruto was hit hard with the nerfs more than anyone, that and he has been babysitting these two girls when he had to fight/protect them.

Still wondering how these two Shinobi are going to get un-rusty for the Main Villain, which apparently Naruto swoops in and takes him out


----------



## Milady (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil! It's so vague.......anything on Karin?!!!!


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Evil likes to titilate Klue.



I can't handle another Rinne-less week. Only two more chapters after this. Kishi gotta cut me a break.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> better nerfing Sasuke than Naruto



And smexy-Naruto is too much put aside in this spin off, poor bby


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> And smexy-Naruto is too much put aside in this spin off, poor bby



he is just sandbagging


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Milady1 said:


> Evil! It's so vague.......anything on Karin?!!!!



If Karin is the mother, I don't expect her to show up until the very ending of the Gaiden.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 16, 2015)

And the sauce strikes again


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasuke must be giving Sarada a crash course on Sasusaku and Sakura is probably thinking about some thing Sasuke done.  They always have the same thoughts going on in their panels.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe Sakura get's MS in this chapter from the shins


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> he is just sandbagging



Lol the poor x')


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

If Evil appears know that the content is shit worthy for the wrong people


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



hailebaile said:


> Sasuke must be giving Sarada a crash course on Sasusaku and Sakura is probably thinking about some thing Sasuke done.  They always have the same thoughts going on in their panels.



Figures he would explain to her how she ended up on the hands of someone who is not her biological mother as far as we know.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The information from Google Translate didn't match any of what evil said so I think is false.
> 
> Personally I am thinking that his chapter will dwelve on the importance of being an adoptive parent and Sarada's faith is Sakura will be restored.
> 
> People are jumping too fast on pregnant Sakura conclusions without even stopping in the middle to think that Evil didn't mention marriage or dates or anything else for the matter.



Yep. 

People don't understand that being someone's adoptive parent can be as strong if not stronger than an a biological parentage in this series. You also have to look at the Sakura/Sarada and Shin/his clones connection. Sakura/Sarada will prove that while they're not connected by blood, they're more parent/child than Shin is with his kids. 

This is also another connection to Naruto/Iruka in chapter 1. Iruka was like Naruto's father, same applies with Sarada and Sakura. 

People just want them to be related by blood because it fulfills their pairing fantasies without thinking about the actual story.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> This is what I desperately want. There's been so little action we haven't seen even a single Rasengan. Not that I miss it but still.



Yeah the lack of action is getting to me


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 16, 2015)

Considering that these pass chapters have been about family, genetics, and connections etc the memory that Sakura is probably talking about is most likely about Sarada's birth and becoming a mom.....I guess.


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke is him helping her unlock the rinnengan and mangekyou sharingan


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm stunned how many people think that this Karin thing is legit. I still feel like it's a red herring.



Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



Sauce uses his eyes, something gets cleared up? We all go "ohhhhhh?"


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 16, 2015)

Guys, GUYS.
We are welcoming back the TNJ


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Sauce uses his eyes, something gets cleared up? We all go "ohhhhhh?"



ooooooooooooooh


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

New Spoiler in 15 minutes


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> I'm stunned how many people think that this Karin thing is legit. I still feel like it's a red herring.
> 
> Sauce uses his eyes, something gets cleared up? We all go "ohhhhhh?"



I think it's more than obvious it's a red herring. And a laughable one as well. Oh well. Kishi is throwing them a bone before he steals it away. Might as well let him. 

That's what I think.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> New Spoiler in 15 minutes



I?ll hold that up over my head.
You better be right


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> People don't understand that being someone's adoptive parent can be as strong if not stronger than an a biological parentage in this series. You also have to look at the Sakura/Sarada and Shin/his clones connection. Sakura/Sarada will prove that while they're not connected by blood, they're more parent/child than Shin is with his kids.
> 
> ...



Exactly, what most people don't realize is that Kishimoto needed to make the next generation stronger and thus Sasuke and Karin had to be the biological parents of Sarada so that she could display greater strenght than her dad.

However, he also knew he had to make SasuSaku canon because of the couple's popularity but since Sakura's genes were not royal she could not be the biological parent of the couple's child.

Hence he made an entire plot around explaining how Sakura's maternal bond with Sarada surpasses blood and that her relationship with Sasuke is more spiritual than just making babies.

Unfortunately, people insist on ignoring manga evidence bluntly confirming that Sakura is not the biological mother and desperately want her to be pregnant with Sasuke's child.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I think it's more than obvious it's a red herring. And a laughable one as well. Oh well. Kishi is throwing them a bone before he steals it away. Might as well let him.
> 
> That's what I think.


Just because I'm curious, can I ask you, what will you do IF it turns out to be true?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Exactly, what most people don't realize is that Kishimoto needed to make the next generation stronger and thus Sasuke and Karin had to be the biological parents of Sarada so that she could display greater strenght than her dad.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Klue said:


>



Bruh, she needs da Uzumaki hax to get the Rinnegan what's wrong with you?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Bruh, she needs da Uzumaki hax to get the Rinnegan what's wrong with you?



You can't be serious.


----------



## wisam (Jun 16, 2015)

or maybe sarada will unlock MS ??joking
anyway so, sakura will rescue this chapter by sasuke and sarada ,and biggest role in rescuing refer to sarada so sakura remembered her happiest memory which related to sarada .


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Exactly, what most people don't realize is that *Kishimoto needed to make the next generation stronger and thus Sasuke and Karin had to be the biological parents of Sarada so that she could display greater strenght than her dad.*
> 
> However, he also knew he had to make SasuSaku canon because of the couple's popularity but since Sakura's genes were not royal she could not be the biological parent of the couple's child.
> 
> ...



So eugenics?


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2015)

you need Senju genes to get rinnengan


if  Sasuke wanted strong children with haxxed eyes he would be chasing after Tsunade


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 16, 2015)

It's already been a couple minutes and everyone is loosing their shit. 
No but seriously I need more spoils. How am I going to make it through tonight with out them!?!?!?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Sora said:


> you need Senju genes to get rinnengan



Asura's chakra specifically. Indra's too.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 16, 2015)

I still think Karin tried to kidnap her when Sakura was pregnant/giving birth


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 16, 2015)

Sakura and Karin are lesbian lovers and Sasuke became jelly and used a genjutsu to fuck up their relationship 
Bad sauce, BAD.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Asura's chakra specifically. Indra's too.



Kishi will find a way.

Sarada: Rinnegan
Boruto: Tenseigan

There. Stronk kids.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Klue said:


> You can't be serious.



Dunno, Kabuto, Madara and Zetsu all spent a huge deal of time talking about how uniting the bloodlines of the Sage produced incredible results.

Zetsu told Obito that even though he may not awaken the Rinnegan he would still unlock something incredibly powerful from having Hashirama's dna implanted on him.

Kishi wouldn't have Sasuke UCHIHA and Karin UZUMAKI have a baby together if she wasn't going to awake some overpowered shit down the line.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Kishi will find a way.
> 
> Sarada: Rinnegan
> Boruto: Tenseigan
> ...



He can, but it won't come from Karin's genes.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Dunno, Kabuto, Madara and Zetsu all spent a huge deal of time talking about how uniting the bloodlines of the Sage produced incredible results.
> 
> Zetsu told Obito that even though he may not awaken the Rinnegan he would still unlock something incredibly powerful from having Hashirama's dna implanted on him.
> 
> Kishi wouldn't have Sasuke UCHIHA and Karin UZUMAKI have a baby together if she wasn't going to awake some overpowered shit down the line.



...This is what test-tubes are for


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Dunno, Kabuto, Madara and Zetsu all spent a huge deal of time talking about how uniting the bloodlines of the Sage produced incredible results.
> 
> Zetsu told Obito that even though he may not awaken the Rinnegan he would still unlock something incredibly powerful from having Hashirama's dna implanted on him.
> 
> Kishi wouldn't have Sasuke UCHIHA and Karin UZUMAKI have a baby together if she wasn't going to awake some overpowered shit down the line.



None of which I have a problem with. But Rinnegan theories begin and end with the fusion of Asura and Indra's chakra powers.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

It baffles me how someone can be a fan of an eye technique, a fucking EYE TECHNIQUE. I wont try to understand why, but damn


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Klue said:


> He can, but it won't come from Karin's genes.



Naruto can just pass some of his Ashura chakra to her and her Uzumaki genes would assimilate it with no problem.

Other than that she could be the female reincarnation of the Sage of The Six Paths but that would be a little unsettling.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 16, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Kishi will find a way.
> 
> Sarada: Rinnegan
> Boruto: Tenseigan
> ...



This needs to happen. Kishi MUST find a away to make this happen..


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

The only way for Sarada to get the Rinnegan is if she gets Ashura's and Indra's chakra. So she would need both Naruto and Sasuke's chakra (if it works that way), but I'm just going to assume that she would need to be an Indra transmigrant first. Dunno.

Boruto doesn't even have the Byakugan for all we know, how is he getting the Tenseigen? I wouldn't doubt it appearing though since Kishimoto wanted Toneri in the Boruto movie


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> It baffles me how someone can be a fan of an eye technique, a fucking EYE TECHNIQUE. I wont try to understand why, but damn



Started with Pain/Nagato and the mystery surrounding the Sage. My interest carried on beyond that, and through the years of debating which doujutsu was numero uno.

Basically, shit happens.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Kishi likes eye techniques, unfortunately.

I don't fancy it either.


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi likes eye techniques, unfortunately.
> 
> I don't fancy it either.


For someone who loves eye techniques, he loves not giving them to his main characters 

Watch Bolt be Minato without FTG


----------



## wisam (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Dunno, Kabuto, Madara and Zetsu all spent a huge deal of time talking about how uniting the bloodlines of the Sage produced incredible results.
> 
> Zetsu told Obito that even though he may not awaken the Rinnegan he would still unlock something incredibly powerful from having Hashirama's dna implanted on him.
> 
> Kishi wouldn't have Sasuke UCHIHA and Karin UZUMAKI have a baby together if she wasn't going to awake some overpowered shit down the line.




as much as  uzumaki/hyuuga kids are strong
man, they are weak no clues to thier powers


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Started with Pain/Nagato and the mystery surrounding the Sage. My interest carried on beyond that, and through the years of debating which doujutsu was numero uno.
> 
> Basically, shit happens.


But, its not even the characters, is just the eyes...
Sorry, I said I wouldn't try to understand, so I won't bother you anymore. Peace


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2015)

Members from the Uchiha clan would have traces of Indra's chakra and members of the Senju clan would have traces of Ashura's chakra. It's similar to how they're said to have the Shinju's chakra even though generations have passed. 

My guess is that they need to be transmigrants because the quantity would be insufficient. Hagaromo got split in half, so his two children would equal his: however, the great great great great grandchildren would be too diluted. You would essentially get an Obito without the Rinnegan.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 16, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Exactly, what most people don't realize is that Kishimoto needed to make the next generation stronger and thus Sasuke and Karin had to be the biological parents of Sarada so that she could display greater strenght than her dad.
> 
> However, he also knew he had to make SasuSaku canon because of the couple's popularity but since Sakura's genes were not royal she could not be the biological parent of the couple's child.
> 
> ...





MarcAlmond said:


> Just because I'm curious, can I ask you, what will you do IF it turns out to be true?



If we are going by the next generation stronger logic, Asuma would have been stronger than Hiruzen, but anyway...

I have a feeling that the whole pumping up genetics thing from the last chapter is exactly what makes it seem to be very possibly a red herring. A build up to lead to drama to get exactly what we have here: people believing that it's a cut and dry conclusion that Sakura is genetically not Sarada's mother. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. 

If Karin is the biological mother, Karin is the biological mother. I'm just saying I'm not entirely sold on that fact.


----------



## Naytel (Jun 16, 2015)

lol yeah sorry


----------



## Salada (Jun 16, 2015)

^ @above 
Stop trolling evil didn't say that
if we all stopped posting Evil will post a new spoiler to blow things up.

It will never happen tho


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

even more then their first kiss............................... Does this mean third base?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2015)

What I would want clarified is whether or not the Juubi was revived stronger than before. It seems as though the chakra doesn't actually pass from one generation to the next as Edo Tensei would be revived as weaklings. 

For the most part, Harashima and Madara kept their strength which implies that, instead of moving on in a circle, a copy of the chakra grew in a new host. 

The number of Shinobi grew, which means the amount of chakra would have grown. The Bijuu even got larger in size which suggests the amount of chakra they had grew too. The Juubi should have had more than what was stripped away from it.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well...*



Otaku Shrink said:


> If we are going by the next generation stronger logic, Asuma would have been stronger than Hiruzen, but anyway...
> 
> I have a feeling that the whole pumping up genetics thing from the last chapter is exactly what makes it seem to be very possibly a red herring. A build up to lead to drama to get exactly what we have here: people believing that it's a cut and dry conclusion that Sakura is genetically not Sarada's mother. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't.
> 
> If Karin is the biological mother, Karin is the biological mother. I'm just saying I'm not entirely sold on that fact.



I won't say that Karin is the mother with 100% certainty but the last chapter gave a 95% security level of that being the case.

Sakura being the mother only stands on the DNA test turning out to be an outright lie and the build up of the entire manga regarding Sakura's lack of pictures from her and Sasuke and Sarada's lack of birth records turning out to be a hilarious misunderstanding.

Honestly though, Kishimoto is placing too much drama on this to make everything just Sarada's and Suigetsu's misunderstandings.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone can post what they want to post, this is all funs and games


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 16, 2015)

I think this chapt bored Evil if there isn't much to say about it.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

Knowna said:


> even more then their first kiss............................... Does this mean third base?



Jiraiya approves. And remember, Jiraiya is no liah.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I think this chapt bored Evil if there isn't much to say about it.



Most probably


----------



## Milady (Jun 16, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I think this chapt bored Evil if there isn't much to say about it.



I think the same. Last week evil was around much much longer...

Probably some SS flashbacks and still not enough action


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

anything new?


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

People thinking there are flash backs 

Did I miss something?


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2015)

more sasusaku drama


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> anything new?



Something about the Mangekyou and Rinnegan. You know, stuff right up my alley.


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, based on Evil spoilers it seems we might get a flashback from sasuke/Sakura about their past. Perhaps this will clarify their relationship once and for all.
And Sasuke perhaps uses MS/Rinnegan related techs, not sure the 2 spoilers are connected with one another.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Something about the Mangekyou and Rinnegan. You know, stuff right up my alley.


elaborate


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> elaborate



Can't. 

All I got at this time.


----------



## Evil (Jun 16, 2015)

vered said:


> Ok, based on Evil spoilers it seems we might get a flashback from sasuke/Sakura about their past.
> And Sasuke perhaps uses MS/Rinnegan related techs, not sure the 2 spoilers are connected with one another.



Damn you so good.

That's pretty much it.

Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.



really!!!!!!!!!!!!
What do you mean he wasn't at full strength!
was it temporary?
What Kind of Rinnegan related techs did he use?


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.



So it wasn't an art error after all. Wonder how it works. 

Was it lack of Senjutsu, or he simply couldn't access Mangekyou powers specifically? And what about Naruto's Kurama Mode or lack of Six Paths Sage Mode?


----------



## Rima (Jun 16, 2015)

SS flashback? Oh yeah.


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> So it wasn't an art error after all. Wonder how it works.



It seems coming into the fight he was not at full strength for some reason.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 16, 2015)

What?!!! This week gonna b gud


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.



Sharinnegan? 
Isn't that Kaguya's third eye?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.



No foolin? And here I was hoping for Shin to whip them out given the fact that he can assimilate anything apparently. Wouldn't have been a stretch for him to have both sets of DNA required somewhere in him.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sharinnegan?
> Isn't that Kaguya's third eye?



The Rinnegan with tomoe.


----------



## Evil (Jun 16, 2015)

vered said:


> realy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What do you mean he wasn't at full strength!
> was it temporary?
> What Kind of Rinnegan related techs did he use?



He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.

Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sharinnegan?
> Isn't that Kaguya's third eye?



I think he meant the 6 tomeos rinnegan which is still technically called Rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Can't.
> 
> All I got at this time.


fack


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.


Can you put more detail on the flash back


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil did anyone correctly guess what the flashback is about?


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.



Dimension jumping!!!!????


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Dun dun dun dun


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.



Inb4 what she's afraid of are the Reapers. Better call Shepherd.


----------



## OhnoSakura (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...



I think Evil Spoiler?s mean ...

 karin is sarada?s mother
 that?s why something bad happened and sarada activate the Mangekyō Sharingan 
and then the Rinnegan  I don't want that evil kishi why why ​


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.



Are we going to a different dimension this chapter?


----------



## Evil (Jun 16, 2015)

vered said:


> Dimension jumping!!!!????



So good.

That's why he was weakened.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.



Another Sharinnegan user?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

So the rinnengan wasn't an error? Wow


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

So sasuke used the same power of dimension jumping that Kaguya used??
Is it it evil?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.


susanoo head? to... see? 

im curious


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.



Amenotejikara? 


No, the range pitiful.

Hmm......


Don't tell me he summoned Gedo Mazou? 



No, I don't see why he would do that either.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> So good.
> 
> That's why he was weakened.



So it's really dimension jumping what the fuck


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> So good.
> 
> That's why he was weakened.



Holy shit
His rinnegan has the ability to jump into other dimensions confirmed!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> So good.
> 
> That's why he was weakened.


so he was doing some job... makes sense


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil, does anything about Sarada gets cleared in this chap?


----------



## Mintley (Jun 16, 2015)

VERY CONFUSEDDD


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

vered said:


> Holy shit
> His rinnegan has the ability to jump into other dimensions confirmed!!!!



Kamui, where you at?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2015)

He jumped twice and got weakened?  
That's pathetic, even Sakura did 3 times or so with Obito.


----------



## Salada (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> So good.
> 
> That's why he was weakened.



What if 12 years is different in other dimensions 

Naah that would be too good for me


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

vered said:


> Holy shit
> His rinnegan has the ability to jump into other dimensions confirmed!!!!


would explain why he has been away like that , maybe he couldnt even access this dimension for a while


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> Amenotejikara?
> 
> 
> No, the range pitiful.
> ...



For you to be such a hardcore RInnegan fan, I'm surprised dimension hopping wasn't the first thing that hit your head 

Anyway, it seems that Sasuke was the only one capable of looking for the threat greater than Kaguya because he is the only one capable of hopping dimensions with the power of his Rinnegan. It's not to weird considering Kaguya was in a different dimension herself. 

With that said, it still doesn't make sense as to why he hasn't been in contact with his family. Naruto and Shikamaru talked as if Sasuke sent status reports. And if he needs to recharge after hopping a dimension, he certainly had the free time to do so.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He jumped twice and got weakened?
> That's pathetic, even Sakura did 3 times or so with Obito.



From the central dimension, which is closest to all the others. 

Wait, how do you know he only jumped twice?


----------



## Naytel (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil what about karin in this chap? so orochimaru said somthing about?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Dimension jumping makes him weak ?

Somewhere Obito is laughing


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto now becomes to...dimension jumping aliens ninja saving the world


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He jumped twice and got weakened?
> That's pathetic, even Sakura did 3 times or so with Obito.


Stop, lets not start this shit please...


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil, I have a question. Is time related to the dimension jumping that Sasuke has been doing? Such as in a different dimension, time is moving much slower than in his own world? Could this be related to all those missing years that Sasuke was not in his daughter's life? Is he not aware of how much time passed? It's just a thought I've had for quite awhile...


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> For you to be such a hardcore RInnegan fan, I'm surprised dimension hopping wasn't the first thing that hit your head
> 
> Anyway, it seems that Sasuke was the only one capable of looking for the threat greater than Kaguya because he is the only one capable of hopping dimensions with the power of his Rinnegan. It's not to weird considering Kaguya was in a different dimension herself.



The chakra requirement made it a bit difficult for me to see.

Never again shall I doubt the power of SasukeRinne.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> So good.
> 
> That's why he was weakened.



dat Sasuke


----------



## Indra (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasuke dimension jumping, oh lord :


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

Salada said:


> What if 12 years is different in other dimensions
> 
> Naah that would be too good for me


its a possibility that i considered right when i got to read he was away so long, maybe time passes different


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> would explain why he has been away like that , maybe he couldnt even access this dimension for a while



Perhaps though we don't know how many dimensions he passed or if these are in fact stars,


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 16, 2015)

vered said:


> Holy shit
> His rinnegan has the ability to jump into other dimensions confirmed!!!!


And he was weakened by it. 

Thank the lord that explains why he was underpowered fighting Shin. Naruto, on the other hand, though...


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> its a possibility that i considered right when i got to read he was away so long, maybe time passes different


Shouldn't he be younger than Naruto (and everyone else) then?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> its a possibility that i considered right when i got to read he was away so long, maybe time passes different



Inb4 Urashima Sasuke


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto turning into Interstellar.


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil can you describe more?
Is there more to it ?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Shouldn't he be younger than Naruto (and everyone else) then?



Well maybe he is? Naruto and Sasuke looked the same before Sasuke left on his trip.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Shouldn't he be younger than Naruto (and everyone else) then?


yeah technically he would be younger 

lets remember here, when gohan used the time chamber, how did it work? haha i cant remember


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Naruto turning into Interstellar.


LOL kishi must've watch it.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil can you share the deets on the flashback


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

So, dimension jumping weakened his powers to the point where he was unable to utilize Susano'o, and loss the tomoe in his Rinnegan.

Is that it?

Any explanation for why his Rinnegan hold tomoe in the first place? What about Kaguya's Rinne Sharingan, anything?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 16, 2015)

...holy shit. What if Sarada is Sasuke and Karin's daughter from _Road to Ninja_ and Sasuke had to save her from what the threat was? Considering that's the only version of Sasuke who would...you know get with Karin .


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Sasuke not being in contact with Sakura and Sarada for over a decade because of "dimension hopping" would be such a cop out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> So, dimension jumping weakened his powers to the point where he was unable to utilize Susano'o, and loss the tomoe in his Rinnegan.
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> Any explanation for why his Rinnegan hold tomoe in the first place? What about Kaguya's Rinne Sharingan, anything?


im thinking its a bit more complex than we think

he couldnt jump dimensions back then, no? remember how he got stuck in the desert?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah technically he would be younger
> 
> lets remember here, when gohan used the time chamber, how did it work? haha i cant remember



Year inside, day outside

Sasuke's probably aged himself trying to dimension shift, that's why they balance each other out and it's like he aged normally


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Sasuke not being in contact with Sakura and Sarada for over a decade because of "dimension hopping" would be such a cop out.



An epic cop out.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 16, 2015)

Salada said:


> What if 12 years is different in other dimensions
> 
> Naah that would be too good for me


Sasuke traveling to other dimensions where time passes by faster than back home? Makes sense, too. 

Ahhh here we thought Kishi couldnt justify his absence decently. Everything is starting to fall in place.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 16, 2015)

this bitch can teleport but can't drop in on his family in over 10 years?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 16, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> LOL kishi must've watch it.



doesnt surprise me tbh


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2015)

It also means that Sasuke has the power to release Kaguya and summon Gedou mazou back had he chosen to.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 16, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...holy shit. What if Sarada is Sasuke and Karin's daughter from _Road to Ninja_ and Sasuke had to save her from what the threat was? Considering that's the only version of Sasuke who would...you know get with Karin .


----------



## Knowna (Jun 16, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...holy shit. What if Sarada is Sasuke and Karin's daughter from _Road to Ninja_ and Sasuke had to save her from what the threat was? Considering that's the only version of Sasuke who would...you know get with Karin .



	Nice one!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Them dimensions


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe he is younger, thats why he doesnt know about cellphones...


----------



## wisam (Jun 16, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.


Does sasuke save sakura same way she did  before in kaguya's rhdimensions ?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 16, 2015)

Klue said:


> An epic cop out.



Looks like Blink doesn't believe that shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2015)

Can someone explain to me about the susanoo head thing? I don't really get that


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Looks like Blink doesn't believe that shit



He just needs some time. 


But don't worry about him. He's strong, he'll recover. .


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if its related to Kaguya's technique, but his body was weakened or was he weakened overall like not being able to use more Rinnegan techniques?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Can someone explain to me about the susanoo head thing? I don't really get that



Probably summoning a part of Susanoo for offensive or defensive purposes



Klue said:


> He just needs some time.
> 
> 
> But don't worry about him. He's strong, he'll recover. .


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> From the central dimension, which is closest to all the others.
> 
> Wait, how do you know he only jumped twice?



I assumed so.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> LOL kishi must've watch it.



Imagine if Kishi could write that well.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> I wonder if its related to Kaguya's technique, but his body was weakened or was he weakened overall like not being able to use more Rinnegan techniques?



Kaguya's tech was on a plant scale she shifted the whole scene and it took a lot of her chakra.
I imagine a smaller version of her dimension jumping may have temporarily weakened him.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't get how this chapter goes to a flash back of him dimension shifting though 

I just want some explanations


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Sasuke traveling to other dimensions where time passes by faster than back home? Makes sense, too.
> 
> Ahhh here we thought Kishi couldnt justify his absence decently. Everything is starting to fall in place.


it was the first thing i thought , if kishi does this it will be funny


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I assumed so.



Lol, Hussain.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> im thinking its a bit more complex than we think
> 
> he couldnt jump dimensions back then, no? remember how he got stuck in the desert?


Dimension hopping would then be a new power he uncovered that he had.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Probably summoning a part of Susanoo for offensive or defensive purposes


 I see.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

So, anyway. Will there be an explanation for Salad or not?


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> I don't get how this chapter goes to a flash back of him dimension shifting though
> 
> I just want some explanations



Perhaps in the Sasuke/Sakura scene where Sasuke comes back home, or that Sasuke jumps to shin place?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Dimension hopping would then be a new power he uncovered that he had.



Kaguya's ability is the same as Sasuke's with a different name.

So obvious.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Dimension hopping, eh... I said this two chapters ago.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

No one has guessed correct on the flash back so far, come on someone


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kaguya's ability is the same as Sasuke's with a different name.
> 
> So obvious.



Yea i suspected they were based on the same S/T power going by their similar names.
Now we actually have a confirmation that Sasuke's power is capable of doing what Kaguya's did to some degree.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Wait we still need to guess??


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kaguya's ability is the same as Sasuke's with a different name.
> 
> So obvious.


I know. I meant that he learned how to 'dimension-hop' like Kaguya.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke crossing dimensions?!


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if Sasuke has a new Susanoo


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I know. I meant that he found out how to 'dimension-hop'.



Oh, never mind then.


Carry on.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 17, 2015)

Are the dimension hopping and the SS flashback related?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke jumped dimensions and used Susanoo to defend himself against the dangers of one. Makes sense.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I wonder if Sasuke has a new Susanoo



Slow down, one thing at a time.

Rinnegan Susano'o? Klue can only take so much.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Holy shit
> His rinnegan has the ability to jump into other dimensions confirmed!!!!



its not surprising. kaguya's spacetime jutsu was a rinnegan ability, according to obito his spacetime jutsu was based off that so yeah.

rinnegan was said to be able to use all ninjutsu


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Are the dimension hopping and the SS flashback related?



Sasuke dimension hop to Sakura's bed, after that night he made a run for it


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke jumped dimensions and used Susanoo to defend himself against the dangers of one. Makes sense.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Dimension hopping would then be a new power he uncovered that he had.



Amenowhatever jumps from place to place. He simply did it in sync with Kaguya's dimensions.

Obito also originally could only access Kamui dimension. Then, seeing Kaguya, he said he could synch his MS to access Kaguya's dimensions.

Something similar may be there.



lndra said:


> I wonder if its related to Kaguya's technique, but his body was weakened or was he weakened overall like not being able to use more Rinnegan techniques?



Sakura had 2 years of chakra stored on that forehead and they hopped for a handful of times. Sasuke does not have that much chakra..


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Kaguya's ability was called Amenominaka which had the power to change the whole dimension from one to the other and it took a huge amount of chakra.
I imagine Sasuke can't use this on the same scale but can effect his own space and other's besides him.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Kaguya's ability was called Amenominaka which had the power to chance the whole world from one to the other and it took a huge amount of chakra.
> I imagine Sasuke can't use this on the same scale but can effect his own space and other's besides him.



So... Kamui ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Are the dimension hopping and the SS flashback related?


Is the whole chapter a flashback?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

dimensions?  flashback? what are the new spoilers?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 17, 2015)

What if this means Sarada was born in a different dimension?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> dimensions?  flashback? what are the new spoilers?



RINNEGAN ADDY!!! 

Sasuke swapping between dimensions, weakened his powers. No wonder Baldy was able to throw down a bit.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke dimension jumping please tell me im not the only one who thought of this show 

WTH is wrong with you?


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

falconzx said:


> So... Kamui ?



similar yes, after all Obito had access only to one dimension but he later managed to sync himself with her dimensions.
This Ameno power may be all connected.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> RINNEGAN ADDY!!!



nooooooooooooooooooo  

wait, what about the rennigan?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> nooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> wait, what about the rennigan?



Read the rest of my post.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> RINNEGAN ADDY!!!
> 
> Sasuke swapping between dimensions, weakened his powers. No wonder Baldy was able to throw down a bit.



sasuke is weak sauce still


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Read the rest of my post.



you edited it 'dafuq


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 17, 2015)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> What if this means Sarada was born in a different dimension?



The dimension where Karin successfully sexually assaulted Sasuke?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> sasuke is weak sauce still



Obito needed to move to the central dimension to access the others. Even that would have been impossible without Sakura's help.

Sasuke, all he needed was a single Rinnegan.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 17, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> The dimension where Karin successfully sexually assaulted Sasuke?



oh pls sayuri

sasnar buttsex is still more likely


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

He left Naruto rusty though


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> He left Naruto rusty though



Constant paperwork will do that to ya'.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Sauce as a weakened being
finally ~


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 17, 2015)

Who cares about all that shit, what about sarada?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Constant paperwork will do that to ya'.



Naruto was actually playing online games instead of doing work


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Naruto was actually playing online games instead of doing work


Naruto logins on NF too much.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Obito needed to move to the central dimension to access the others. Even that would have been impossible without Sakura's help.
> 
> Sasuke, all he needed was a single Rinnegan.



that would be something if obitos normal kamui drained that much chakra unlike someone's own dimension jumping......  and getting rapped by baldy.....  cant even use a shinra tense


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

So, Sasuke has basically been using Kaguya's Amenominaka?


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if that Tower he was at earlier was some kind of equivalent to Kaguya's castles. I always assumed you could enter one and come out of a castle in another dimension, so maybe that tower was constructed to be Naruto world's equivalent..


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> that would be something if obitos normal kamui drained that much chakra unlike someone's own dimension jumping......  and getting rapped by baldy.....  cant even use a shinra tense



Obito latched onto Kaguya's flight until he arrived central. Kishi needed some excuse to prevent Rinne from paneling the new guy.



I ain't mad.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 17, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Who cares about all that shit, what about sarada?



Eye magic is #1 priority in this manga.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Inb4 the random edgy desert Sasuke was in in The Last is literally the one Kaguya sent him to previously.

This new enemy's gonna have a Guren Lagann tier fight if Kishi keeps this up


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> So, Sasuke has basically been using Kaguya's Amenominaka?



Going by evil it seems so but i imagine it was to a lesser degree compared to her's, She actually shifted the whole world around her.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Obito latched onto Kaguya's flight until he arrived central. Kishi needed some excuse from preventing Rinne from paneling the new guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't mad.



you don't need tk be mad  

cant believe is just that weak. needs shariningan 



kanpyo7 said:


> Inb4 the random edgy desert Sasuke was in in The Last is literally the one Kaguya sent him to previously.
> 
> This new enemy's gonna have a Guren Lagann tier fight if Kishi keeps this up



and sasuke doesnt even meet the new enemy feom the looks of it after all theae years


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> you don't need tk be mad
> 
> cant believe is just that weak. needs shariningan



It's not weak.
On the contrary it's that powerful, Obito's ability only allowed him to be connected to one dimension while Sasuke one allows him to travel between dimensions, we also don't know how many times  he used it to actually weaken him temporarily.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Dimension hopping would then be a new power he uncovered that he had.


yeah it was said he would still envolve with his rinnegan


----------



## Meat (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah!!! Fuck Uchiha drama! This chapter is for Sasuke fans!

The only thing will ruin this chapter if we see Sasuke kissing Sakura. I want that off-panel.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> He left Naruto rusty though


_Battle instincts_ rusty, though Naruto's power hasn't waned.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> _Battle instincts_ rusty, though Naruto's power hasn't waned.



His Six Paths Sage Mode don't look quite the same.



Assuming his form really is Six Paths Sage Mode, and not some wacky hybrid.




In all seriousness, he still looks pretty cool.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

If I see a Sasuke and Sakura kiss in this upcoming chapter.
My head will be off my neck and I will die from everything


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Meat said:


> Yeah!!! Fuck Uchiha drama! This chapter is for Sasuke fans!
> 
> The only thing will ruin this chapter if we see Sasuke kissing Sakura. I want that off-panel.



For some reason i hope We don;t get this part, too much soap opera type of stuff


----------



## Shattering (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> It's not weak.
> On the contrary it's that powerful, Obito's ability only allowed him to be connected to one dimension while Sasuke one allows him to travel between dimensions, we also don't know how many times  he used it to actually weaken him temporarily.



Errrr he was just defeated  by a freak throwing knives at him, Nardo was caught by surprise and stabbed by Sasuke's sword inside his "safe zone", Sasucke has no excuse, any of his part 2 or part 1 versions would have handledt the situation better.

Call it weak, stupid, plot or whatever but saying "omg he is so powerful" it's not the way to go...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> His Six Paths Sage Mode don't look quite the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, his _Kurama Mode_ has changed. Six Path Sage Mode is just the cross eyes without the pigmentation.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

I can only assume with Naruto being so "pathetic" (I love Naruto too but I'm just saying this now) -- That he will be getting his own training session sometime between now and the movie.

I just don't see him keeping Naruto so battle dry


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Errrr he was just defeated  by a freak throwing knives at him, Nardo was caught by surprise and stabbed by Sasuke's sword inside his "safe zone", Sasucke has no excuse, any of his part 2 or part 1 versions would have handledt the situation better.
> 
> Call it weak, stupid, plot or whatever but saying "omg he is so powerful" it's not the way to go...



There was no way for Sasuke to know that Shin's ocular powers control weapons. A fully aware Naruto dodges easily. Beyond that, Evil attributed his lack of Susano'o to his loss in power due to dimension hopping.

Pretty much clears the air, really.


----------



## geminianito (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow Sasuke got nerfed, naruto is stronger now.

Why would want burrito train with Sasuke?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Actually, his _Kurama Mode_ has changed. Six Path Sage Mode is just the cross eyes without the pigmentation.



And the Rinnegan (Six Paths) and Nine Tomoe (Senjutsu?) symbol that all Six Paths Sage Mode users have.

Let's not forget that.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke got weaker while Naruto probably hasn't fought anyone since Toneri.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> And the Rinnegan (Six Paths) and Nine Tomoe (Senjutsu?) symbol that all Six Paths Sage Mode users have.
> 
> Let's not forget that.


That's traits of Six Path Senjutsu. Six Path Sage Mode is just the simple yellow, cross eye with no pigmentation. Naruto was in that form in 673, and the databook clarified the mantle he donned is just an extra application of it.

Also think about this: in the War Naruto or The Last, Naruto's battle instincts were at their peak. He would have picked up that trait of Shin's ability far sooner than he did in the sixth chapter since he hasn't had a real fight in a decade. While he's trained to keep himself just as strong or stronger, the lack of fighting has dulled his senses.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> There was no way for Sasuke to know that Shin's ocular powers control weapons. A fully aware Naruto dodges easily. Beyond that, Evil attributed his lack of Susano'o to his loss in power due to dimension hopping.
> 
> Pretty much clears the air, really.



the spacetime ability sasuke used.. is that the black dimensional rifts or the other one that consumes a lot of chakra?



geminianito said:


> Wow Sasuke got nerfed, naruto is stronger now.
> 
> Why would want burrito train with Sasuke?



stop. naruto was nvr stronger than sasuke


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> I can only assume with Naruto being so "pathetic" (I love Naruto too but I'm just saying this now) -- That he will be getting his own training session sometime between now and the movie.
> 
> I just don't see him keeping Naruto so battle dry



and what he gonna do? at vote fight he already reached full control over biju, unlike sasuke's rinnegan mastery

naruto will always weaker than sasuke, that just how kishi writes


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

sasuke beat naruto so many times that,  its not surprising that sasuke being far more stronger than naruto,


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> the spacetime ability sasuke used.. is that the black dimensional rifts or the other one that consumes a lot of chakra?



The latter, Amenotejikara. Or so we assume; Evil didn't clarify.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if Sasuke found out anything in these other dimensions, maybe we'll get an explanation for that castle.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That's traits of Six Path Senjutsu. Six Path Sage Mode is just the simple yellow, cross eye with no pigmentation.



Six Paths Sage Mode is a type of Six Paths Senjutsu. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto was in that form in 673, and the databook clarified the mantle he donned is just an extra application of it.



Wait, what? Do you have a link? I can't find this information anywhere.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Errrr he was just defeated  by a freak throwing knives at him, Nardo was caught by surprise and stabbed by Sasuke's sword inside his "safe zone", Sasucke has no excuse, any of his part 2 or part 1 versions would have handledt the situation better.
> 
> Call it weak, stupid, plot or whatever but saying "omg he is so powerful" it's not the way to go...



I would say it's plot, but at least Kishi bothered explaining it. The whole shin chapter was stupid no matter how  you look at it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke been traveling dimensions for 12 years...who knows how much shit (aka future movie fodder) he's encountered.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

sasuke cant use ST jutsu as much = doesn't explain why he cant use the other rennigan jutsu and i dont get what does that have to do with only forming a part of susano'o which is an MS jutsu 

so what about the salad thing? evil only says there is a flashnack?

links to her post?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2015)

Any signs of the movie's villain around yours spoilers Evil? Since the spoilers you provided say Sasuke used his eye to jump through dimensions.

What did he see or found when he jumped into a dimension?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Six Paths Sage Mode is a type of Six Paths Senjutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Do you have a link? I can't find this information anywhere.


This is Six Path Sage Mode. Naruto was in it on the tale end of 672 and and here. The mantle is the extra he adds.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke's Rinnegan loses tomoe when he dimension hops while Obito only loses a large amount of chakra. 

Dat Kamui.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Imagine Sasuke and bolto dimension traveling to go on an adventure




I had to let that out


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto was stronger than Sasuke during their final fight. I mean, why do you think Sasuke had to use all of those Bijuus to fight a Naruto who's been fighting nonstop? Naruto didn't even have the other Kurama then but he did at the end of the series.  

Anyway, besides that I see Naruto and Sasuke reaching their real strength by the end of whatever this crap Kishi's doing is. Sasuke will get his tomoes back and Naruto won't be rusty anymore.

This is just bullshit for Naruto and Sasuke to not wreck whatever opposition is against them. They're not at full strength, they were going easy on the opponent, watch, we'll find out their fake arms will limit their combo ability soon lol.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan loses tomoe when he dimension hops while Obito only loses a large amount of chakra.
> 
> Dat Kamui.



it can also summon kunais going at high velocity


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Initial post is updated with all of Evil's current spoilers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2015)

Its just funny Kishi made Kurama call him rusty when in the previous chapter Naruto saw coming Shin Senior and Shin Jr's attacks and calmly stood up and blocked them twice.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They will go train in the gravity dimension...Salad blows a gasket and awakens MS.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto was stronger than Sasuke during their final fight. I mean, why do you think Sasuke had to use all of those Bijuus to fight a Naruto who's been fighting nonstop? Naruto didn't even have the other Kurama then but he did at the end of the series.
> 
> Anyway, besides that I see Naruto and Sasuke reaching their real strength by the end of whatever this crap Kishi's doing is. Sasuke will get his tomoes back and Naruto won't be rusty anymore.
> 
> This is just bullshit for Naruto and Sasuke to not wreck whatever opposition is against them. They're not at full strength, they were going easy on the opponent, watch, we'll find out their fake arms will limit their combo ability soon lol.


Naruto's battle sense was the only thing that was rusty. That's why he couldn't recognize what was happening earlier. His power hasn't waned, its just his senses had.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Rinnegan can't be getting no shine on my watch


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Boruto's best chance at surpassing Naruto is learning Oro's body transfer technique to take over Sasuke's body. Without that, he's fucked against his father. 

Then again...this is Kishi. 

Naruto will get older, will continue to slack off and Boruto will surpass the older Naruto. He won't be surpassing the god who tackled with Sasuke at the end of part 2. He's going to surpass his "old man" Naruto, you know, the guy who's been doing paperwork probably for the past 20 years and doesn't go all out training anymore.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 17, 2015)

With that eye and that chakra, SS can now go to different dimensions for dates. 

"Let's go on a summer vacation, husband and darling daughter"

"On which time/space, my wife?"


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

Get back to me when Sasuke gets his own dimension and turns it into his personal pad. And with a mere MS 

Seriously tho, good for Sasuke if true. Jumping dimensions is what the hip kids do after all. (Unless you're fucking Kaguya.)


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan can't be getting no shine on my watch




*Spoiler*: __ 





BlinkST said:


> Not if I have anything to say about it.







Looks like the warden was caught sleeping on the job this week.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Its just funny Kishi made Kurama call him rusty when in the previous chapter Naruto saw coming Shin Senior and Shin Jr's attacks and calmly stood up and blocked them twice.


Yeah that's pathetic.

Naruto was using foot speed in base and outsped shin's attack. Literally think about it for a second, Shin was right over Chou Chou, and he was about to slice her in half. Naruto had enough time to enter the area, grab Sarada, and then grab Chou Chou. All before the hit came into fruition.

The feat isn't much considering who Shin is, but the feat is interesting because of the timing that he displayed.

Now his battle instincts reeks of plot


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan can't be getting no shine on my watch


dont worry bro. sasuke still had the rennigan but got his ass beat since he needed............... the shariningan............ not the normal rennigan........... because creating mini moons, nukes, sucking souls, and the other rennigan shit is still not enough to deal with baldy's kunais


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Its just funny Kishi made Kurama call him rusty when in the previous chapter Naruto saw coming Shin Senior and Shin Jr's attacks and calmly stood up and blocked them twice.



The whole chapter was stupid, Kishi giving excuse for why they under performed doesn't make that chapter better in my opinion.
This whole thing was for plot reasons and nothing else.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't qualify as "Rinne week". You still have to share.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

If sauce is jumping dimension, has sauce met playboy sauce


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan can't be getting no shine on my watch



It's happening


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto's battle sense was the only thing that was rusty. That's why he couldn't recognize what was happening earlier. His power hasn't waned, its just his senses had.



Dude, keep saying it all you want but it doesn't matter, Naruto's rusty, he's not at his old level. It's not a matter of what has gotten worse, strength or battle sense it doesn't matter, it's the fact he's rusty in general. 

That's the only way Boruto is surpassing Naruto. Naruto's going to be older, only doing paperwork and off his game in order for his "I hate my father" son to surpass him. Same for Sasuke and Sarada probably. 

That's the only way these kids will surpass their parents. Naruto and Sasuke are just too good.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont worry bro. sasuke still had the rennigan but got his ass beat since he needed............... the shariningan............ not the normal rennigan........... because creating mini moons, nukes, sucking souls, and the other rennigan shit is still not enough to deal with baldy's kunais



I think you are misinterpreting the spoilers.
Sasuke wasn't able to use his MS and Rinnegan both of them because of the great chakra toll of his dimension hoping. Even assuming he could use the 6th paths , all of them he wouldn't have been able to use them successfully because of that toll.
I know you still wan't to use that asura path power deep inside


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Bruh Boruto wouldn't surpass a 89 year old Naruto who hasn't even got himself up to get a remote control 5 steps away in 50 years.

Boruto will somehow surpass that "title", what-ever that means.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dude, keep saying it all you want but it doesn't matter, Naruto's rusty, he's not at his old level. It's not a matter of what has gotten worse, strength of battle sense it doesn't matter, it's the fact he's rusty in general.
> 
> That's the only way Boruto is surpassing Naruto. Naruto's going to be older, only doing paperwork and off his game in order for his "I hate my father" son to surpass him. Same for Sasuke and Sarada probably.
> 
> That's the only way these kids will surpass their parents. Naruto and Sasuke are just too good.


Kurama called his battle sense pathetic. That's why he was caught off guard by something he could easily catch during the War or in the Last. His power though? Even Hagoromo said Naruto would only get _stronger_ due to being the Biju's meeting place and having the Biju inside him.

You're claiming he's far weaker than the VOTE when the only thing that isn't at its peak anymore is his battle sense which can be easily rectified.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> If sauce is jumping dimension, has sauce met playboy sauce



oh my....... is playboy sauce the father of salad? 



vered said:


> I think you are misinterpreting the spoilers.
> Sasuke wasn't able to use his MS and Rinnegan both of them because of the great chakra toll of his dimension hoping. Even assuming he could use the 6th paths , all of them he wouldn't have been able to use them successfully because of that toll*.
> I know you still wan't to use that asura path power deep inside*



i want my megaman arm and i am not ashamed of that. not seeing that but instead only switching his body is retarded and weak sauce regardless of the reason


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.



is there sasuke and sakura's kiss scene?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dude, keep saying it all you want but it doesn't matter, Naruto's rusty, he's not at his old level. It's not a matter of what has gotten worse, strength of battle sense it doesn't matter, it's the fact he's rusty in general.
> 
> That's the only way Boruto is surpassing Naruto. Naruto's going to be older, only doing paperwork and off his game in order for his "I hate my father" son to surpass him. Same for Sasuke and Sarada probably.
> 
> That's the only way these kids will surpass their parents. Naruto and Sasuke are just too good.



There are other ways Bolt could surpass his dad. I'm banking on him having inherited Kurama/Asura/Hamura chakra or becoming a Jinchūriki for several bijuu.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.



about this. Did Sasuke lose his MS as well?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> about this. Did Sasuke lose his MS as well?



Sauce nerfed worst than Nars?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> There are other ways Bolt could surpass his dad. I'm banking on him having inherited Kurama/Asura's/Hamura's chakra or becoming a Jinchūriki for several bijuu.



I'm hoping he awakens the Tenseigan, hell the design of it fits him, as it would just be a shinier version of his current eyes. His dad has the Otsutsuki chakra, what with him being the reincarnation of Ashura, and his mom is a direct descendant of Hamura, plus a Hyuga. I think the qualifications are covered.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dude, keep saying it all you want but it doesn't matter, Naruto's rusty, he's not at his old level. It's not a matter of what has gotten worse, strength or battle sense it doesn't matter, it's the fact he's rusty in general.
> 
> That's the only way Boruto is surpassing Naruto. Naruto's going to be older, only doing paperwork and off his game in order for his "I hate my father" son to surpass him. Same for Sasuke and Sarada probably.
> 
> That's the only way these kids will surpass their parents. Naruto and Sasuke are just too good.



Or Boruto is the first one born with the influence of all Bijuu chakras and dont forget Hamura's latent chakra flowing in Hinata. The potential is unlimited, Tenseigan. natural RSM, developing his own jutsus since he is called a prodigy........
Seriously,i would be surprissed if he doesent surpass Naruto soon.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry



is that a sarcastic "yeah sorry" or "it doesn't happen" or what because i am getting mixed messages?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sauce nerfed worst than Nars?



Well, since according to Kishi's asspulls, he should still be able to use his jutsu without having eyes. It's hard to consider it a nerf. Unless that asspull is only allowed for madara.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> I'm hoping he awakens the Tenseigan, hell the design of it fits him, as it would just be a shinier version of his current eyes. His dad has the Otsutsuki chakra, what with him being the reincarnation of Ashura, and his mom is a direct descendant of Hamura, plus a Hyuga. I think the qualifications are covered.



Tenseigan looks like shit. 

Design took all of three seconds to come up with. 

If the series is extended and Tenseigan introduced, he has to do something more with its design. Doesn't have that otherworldly, alien, demonic, feel to it, like all the other dojutsu.

Swap Byakugan and Tenseign, and I'm good to go.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke is basically a fodder now if he cant even use Susanoo lol  Trading all your occular powers for a Space-Time Kawarimi is a realy smart idea


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh my....... is playboy sauce the father of salad?



Everything is solved!
GO HOME EVERYONE.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Everything is solved!
> GO HOME EVERYONE.



but it wont happen. i miss playboy sasuke


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

more precious than first kiss?  first sex? wedding? salada's birth?

wtf is that?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> more precious than first kiss?  first sex? wedding? salada's birth?
> 
> wtf is that?





but i think it might be sauske, salad, and sakura when she was born.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Everything is solved!
> GO HOME EVERYONE.



But she's as emo as  original Sauce


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> So Sasuke is basically a fodder now if he cant even use Susanoo lol  Trading all your occular powers for a Space-Time Kawarimi is a realy smart idea



Did you read the spoilers?
He loses the powers temporarily,after using what Kaguya used: dimension jump. The "kawarimi" S/T has nothing to do with it though it has the same base of power as Amenominaka which is the power Kaguya used.We don't know how many times he used it to warrant the downtime.
Her power though takes a lot of chakra to use so i assume him jumpin between dimensions constantly weakened him just like it did her.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Errrr he was just defeated  by a freak throwing knives at him, Nardo was caught by surprise and stabbed by Sasuke's sword inside his "safe zone", Sasucke has no excuse, any of his part 2 or part 1 versions would have handledt the situation better.
> 
> Call it weak, stupid, plot or whatever but saying "omg he is so powerful" it's not the way to go...



So Naruto getting straight up owned despite having sixth sense is fine, but Sasuke intentionally taking an attack to protect a child while depowered is not. OK.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dude, keep saying it all you want but it doesn't matter, Naruto's rusty, he's not at his old level. It's not a matter of what has gotten worse, strength or battle sense it doesn't matter, it's the fact he's rusty in general.
> 
> That's the only way Boruto is surpassing Naruto. Naruto's going to be older, only doing paperwork and off his game in order for his "I hate my father" son to surpass him. Same for Sasuke and Sarada probably.
> 
> That's the only way these kids will surpass their parents. Naruto and Sasuke are just too good.



Hard to see them get surpassed even with these limitations, but then again a lot of people thought Mads and Hashi were never gonna get passed and Naruto and Sauce did it with a simple high 5. All is possible with Kishi.



?_Camorra_? said:


> So Sasuke is basically a fodder now if he cant even use Susanoo lol  Trading all your occular powers for a Space-Time Kawarimi is a realy smart idea



Because temporary cooldowns aren't a thing. He even uses Susano'o this chap when his powers come back.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> but it wont happen. i miss playboy sasuke



Goddamnit! 

I miss that player, I demand a refund on the series for the real babe!


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> more precious than first kiss?  first sex? wedding? salada's birth?
> 
> wtf is that?


First fingerbang? First moneyshot? First use of the hitachi?

Let's explore this.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this  might be most  precious one but everyone knows it and its too anticlimactic


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Remember Itachi?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Goddamnit!
> 
> I miss that player, I demand a refund on the series for the real babe!


playboy sauce must be the baby daddy of every chick in konoha by now 


VolatileSoul said:


> Because temporary cooldowns aren't a thing. He even uses Susano'o this chap when his powers come back.



susano'o? on who? you sure it's not a flashback?.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Perhaps it's revealed that She is the one that gave sarada birth? despite everything?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kurama called his battle sense pathetic. That's why he was caught off guard by something he could easily catch during the War or in the Last. His power though? Even Hagoromo said Naruto would only get _stronger_ due to being the Biju's meeting place and having the Biju inside him.
> 
> You're claiming he's far weaker than the VOTE when the only thing that isn't at its peak anymore is his battle sense which can be easily rectified.






You again? The fuck? 

I've been talking to you about this for weeks and it seems with each and every chapter, you continue to say "no that's not true no that's not true" and you won't understand. This is officially the last time I'm talking to you about it because you continue to whine about something in which Kishi's constantly made comments on since a few chapters ago. First of all, nowhere in any of the past months did I say Naruto's going to "far weaker than the VotE battle", that's actually opposite. I've said Naruto gained the other half of Kyuubi and the other Bijuu. I've also said Naruto probably trains as hard as he can until he became Hokage. What I also said is the fact that as soon as he became Hokage, his lifestyle changed. No more training as much, more paperwork, more meetings, more time attempting to spend time with his family, overall it's less training time. If you don't get that a 18 year old Naruto who's not Hokage would be training harder and spending more time training than a 32 year old Naruto who's Hokage who doesn't have that much time to train then fuck, there's no more help for you. Let me sum it up in these words: 
*
Naruto is rusty. It's not about battle sense, it's not about strength, it's about the fact he's rusty in general. Naruto's decreased from his peak level. That's it.  
*
If you don't get that and if you continue to make excuses for Naruto then you're not a true Naruto fan at all, you're just someone who only cares about how strong a character is rather than why the character's different from how they were previously, someone only concerned with "rawr my character is stronger than yours nananana boo boo" crap which is childish. If you still don't get what I've bolded above then you just need to stop responding to me. I'm done playing this stupid game with you. It's a waste of my time. Btw, like I said last time, stop dodging previous posts of mine. You keep responding to new posts without responding to old ones when you flee the thread. Respond to this post, yeah the one I'm pointing too, officially, if you don't then we can't even speak anymore. 



I'm done you buddy. 
​


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry



A ridiculously long as apology?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> this  might be most  precious one but its too anticlimatic



headpoke or sasuke/salad/sakura birth memory?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> headpoke or sasuke/salad/sakura birth memory?



headpoke, pretty much love confession


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> playboy sauce must be the baby daddy of every chick in konoha by now
> 
> 
> susano'o? on who? you sure it's not a flashback?.



It's not the flashback. evil confirmed  my assumption that the flashback part and the Sasuke using MS and Rinnegan powers part are separate.
I assume that Sasuke teleport to Shin's place and uses Susanoo's head to protect himself from Shin.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> playboy sauce must be the baby daddy of every chick in konoha by now



Oh won?t Chouchou finally be happy to hear


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Did you read the spoilers?
> He loses the powers temporarily,after using what Kaguya used: dimension jump. The "kawarimi" S/T has nothing to do with it though it has the same base of power as Amenominaka which is the power Kaguya used.We don't know how many times he used it to warrant the downtime.
> Her power though takes a lot of chakra to use so i assume him jumpin between dimensions constantly weakened him just like it did her.



Amenotejikara has nothing to do with it? What do you mean?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You again? The fuck?
> 
> I've been talking to you about this for weeks and it seems with each and every chapter, you continue to say "no that's not true no that's not true" and you won't understand. This is officially the last time I'm talking to you about it because you continue to whine about something in which Kishi's constantly made comments on since a few chapters ago. First of all, nowhere in any of the past months did I say Naruto's going to "far weaker than the VotE battle", that's actually opposite. I've said Naruto gained the other half of Kyuubi and the other Bijuu. I've also said Naruto probably trains as hard as he can until he became Hokage. What I also said is the fact that as soon as he became Hokage, his lifestyle changed. No more training as much, more paperwork, more meetings, more time attempting to spend time with his family, overall it's less training time. If you don't get that a 18 year old Naruto who's not Hokage would be training harder and spending more time training than a 32 year old Naruto who's Hokage who doesn't have that much time to train then fuck, there's no more help for you. Let me sum it up in these words:
> *
> ...


And you ignore the fact that only his battle sense was said to be rusty. Not everything. That's why he couldn't figure out something he could in the War due to the lack of fighting. That's what I agreed about. I think we just have two definitions of rusty. The only thing that he needs is an few intense training sessions and spars for him to be back in his peak in that area.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> playboy sauce must be the baby daddy of every chick in konoha by now
> 
> 
> susano'o? on who? you sure it's not a flashback?.


Evil's post didn't make it seem that way. Just that he was weakened due to the dimension jump, and that he summoned Susano'o's head.



BlinkST said:


> First fingerbang? First moneyshot? First use of the hitachi?
> 
> Let's explore this.



My money's on first Chidori fisting.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> headpoke, pretty much love confession


i am not expecting more from kishi  to be honest. even the birth scene,  i am not expecting kishi to make it all that special. it will be cute but that is it. 

at best, we got implied eye sex............. *implied eye sex*...... :/

but i am still waiting for why he never visited and why no one told salad about her birth in another dimension  


vered said:


> It's not the flashback. evil confirmed  my assumption that the flashback part and the Sasuke using MS and Rinnegan powers part are separate.
> I assume that Sasuke teleport to Shin's place and uses Susanoo's head to protect himself from Shin.



that makes sense.

man, poor naruto. fucker got nerfed hard


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> My money's on first Chidori fisting.


or first Ashura path tentacle fuck


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Amenotejikara has nothing to do with it? What do you mean?



I meant that Amenotejikara shares the same power as Amenominaka though technically it's not the same jutsu.
One is dimension jumpin and the other is swapping the space in the same dimension though again they are both "Ameno" based powers.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, this is getting weird.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Evil's post didn't make it seem that way. Just that he was weakened due to the dimension jump, and that he summoned Susano'o's head.



no megaman arm


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> no megaman arm



keep believing , there is still the Movie which seems to be a Rinnegan vs Rinnegan fest.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2015)

this cooldown is the perfect movie plot device...

"_I can't use my ultra hax skills to beat the shit outta this scrub currently threatening the Ninjaverse...it's all up to *you* Burrito!_"


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> "_I can't use my ultra hax skills to beat the shit outta this scrub currently threatening the Ninjaverse...it's all up to *you* Burrito!_"



Believe it dattebasa!


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> keep believing , there is still the Movie which seems to be a Rinnegan vs Rinnegan fest.


expecting me to believe sasuke will appear in a movie for more than 10 seconds


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Wait isn't Evil first spoiler confirms that Sasuke and Sakura have a real relationship?
You know the first kiss and all that.
It's not just on paper.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Would love to see Sasuke engage Asura Path to take out Shin.

Kishi scared to take it there though.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Though at last years Jump festa it was stated that Naruto steals the show from Sasuke/Bolto


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Wait isn't Evil first spoiler confirms that Sasuke and Sakura have a real relationship?
> You know the first kiss and all that.
> It's not just on paper.



That's what I assume. Although it seems a bit odd for Sakura's memory to focus on Sasuke rather than meeting Salad for the first time (whatever the origin) considering the focus of this volume and all.

edit: probably something like "i wasn't expecting anything to top finally kissing sasuke, but then i met you and it didn't even compare~"


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> or first Ashura path tentacle fuck


Wonder if Perfect Susano'o has a dick under those robes. Sakura knows



Addy said:


> no megaman arm



We all want it



RAGING BONER said:


> this cooldown is the perfect movie plot device...
> 
> "_I can't use my ultra hax skills to beat the shit outta this scrub currently threatening the Ninjaverse...it's all up to *you* Burrito!_"



It's definitely gonna happen. Hell Naruto gets the final blow so this is almost inevitable.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Wait isn't Evil first spoiler confirms that Sasuke and Sakura have a real relationship?
> You know the first kiss and all that.
> It's not just on paper.



i thought she just said "this chapter confirms the nature of their relationship"?

she also said that sakura has the best memory of her and sasuke that is even more important than a kiss. wedding, maybe explaining no pics being present? salad's birth?.  i wanna see that stuff to be honest


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Would love to see Sasuke engage Asura Path to take out Shin.
> 
> Kishi scared to take it there though.



ain't a single in world reason why he shouldnt have it...

Kishi just doesn't wanna work for his supper anymore. 

Asura path = too many lines

creativity too stronk


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Yeah, traumatize the kid even more



Seeing the shit Sasuke has done so far in Gaiden, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

It's probably some memory of Sasuke passing a new born Sarada to Sakura, just before he departs. I guess he apologizes for leaving her behind again.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Is everything starting to crumble before their eyes?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> ain't a single in world reason why he shouldnt have it...
> 
> Kishi just doesn't wanna work for his supper anymore.
> 
> ...



RIP, megaman sasuke. 

at least, we got hm using susano'o and ST.................. again


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> expecting me to believe sasuke will appear in a movie for more than 10 seconds



wait this emo exists ?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's probably some memory of Sasuke passing a new born Sarada to Sakura, just before he departs. I guess he apologizes for leaving her behind again.



Unless we see Sarada coming out of Sakura's vajayjay holding a Sakura-matching DNA results paper, that won't be enough to end the "who's the mother" debate


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

wonder if we get shin backstory or he gets rapped soon.



falconzx said:


> wait this emo exists ?



yes, its a thing since yesterday i think


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Will Evil be back for part 3 ?



Addy said:


> wonder if we get shin backstory or he gets rapped soon.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, its a thing since yesterday i think



meanwhile that picture of horrified Sarada made from :yeahsorry and Sakura + Karin pics didn't become Telegram pic


----------



## OldMonkey (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe Sarada was born in on of those dimensions. You know.. Honeymoon rinnegan way.

If that's the case, does this make her  an alien


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> *Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.*



That's why he mistook Karin for Sakura?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Sakura + Karin pics didn't become Telegram pic



too much drama would have ensued by butthurt pairing fans so it's not worth it :/


----------



## chrohime (Jun 17, 2015)

*Will not give any single poop about the kiss part*

what did duck head saw


seriously when will this "who is the mother"war will end? 
hoping for a flashback about saradas birth and who the hecks "V"  is it.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> too much drama would have ensued by butthurt pairing fans so it's not worth it :/



Screw the ships
lets just see Sasuke screw up even more please


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> Maybe Sarada was born in on of those dimensions. You know.. Honeymoon rinnegan way.
> 
> If that's the case, does this make her  an alien



So he took Karin with him?


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

was karin the midwife and stole saradas umbilical cord?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke tracks Kaguya. A MS and RInnegan Technique used to Hop Dimensions.


Sasuke uses Kamui and RInneST. Confirmed Sasuke has all Mangekyo techniques


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> too much drama would have ensued by butthurt pairing fans so it's not worth it :/



but that's the fun part


----------



## chrohime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> i thought she just said "this chapter confirms the nature of their relationship"?
> 
> she also said that sakura has the best memory of her and sasuke that is even more important than a kiss. wedding, maybe explaining no pics being present? salad's birth?.  i wanna see that stuff to be honest



Lets wait and see hoW uchiha boy will do some romAnce if its real relationship

A part of me is taking this sarcastically


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Screw the ships
> lets just see Sasuke screw up even more please



if only shippers were about having  fun


----------



## Teachan (Jun 17, 2015)

Just woke up and I had to read the last 20 pages or so. Man, timezones suck. 


From what I gathered: Sakura has flashbacks, something about a SS kiss (I'll be genuinely impressed if Kishimoto goes like this: apart from the SN kiss which was a joke, the only sign of romantic affection was KonanxYahiko), Sasuke jumping dimensions, being weakened by it, Susanoo, and eyeballs flying around. Did I miss anything?

Seems like a full chapter.


----------



## chrohime (Jun 17, 2015)

falconzx said:


> but that's the fun part



The best reaction faces and funniest part HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> was karin the midwife and stole saradas umbilical cord?


If Sakura just plopped her mug over a photo of the woman who helped bring her child into the world that's a bitch move


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> if only shippers were about having  fun



I ship 

But the other shippers suck arse 

They are TOO serious when they ship lul

:yeahsorry

((Addy I keep staring at that sig and it’s all your fault : ))


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

chrohime said:


> Lets wait and see hoW uchiha boy will do some romAnce if its real relationship
> *
> A part of me is taking this sarcastically*



yes, but that same part wants to sasuke romancing.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

naruto's tnj failed?


----------



## chrohime (Jun 17, 2015)

Spoiler

Sarada will cry again:yeahsorry:yeahsorry:yeahsorry:yeahsorry


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Sarada's TnJ will work


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> If Sakura just plopped her mug over a photo of the woman who helped bring her child into the world that's a bitch move



better than stealing dna? I mean at least she didnt rip karins face out.  suigetsu and juugo are also in that pic too so I don't think its that bitchy. besides she wanted to give her daughter a wedding pic???  not like team taka are gonna stop over her house.


----------



## chrohime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> yes, but that same part wants to sasuke romancing.



But if sasuke and Sakura will kiss, i dont even.know what face will i make. I cant picture uchiha boy to do that things.

Oh well still hoping for "who is the mother" to end now.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

chrohime said:


> But if sasuke and Sakura will kiss, i dont even.know what face will i make. I cant picture uchiha boy to do that things.
> 
> Oh well still hoping for "who is the mother" to end now.



does it matter though? it still ends with him leaving her to pay the loans, and raise their child alone


----------



## Kishido (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe we will see a threesome... Sakura's best memory


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Kishi wasting everybody's time with Romansuke, I want some actual action.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

^everyone already knows without spoiler,  naruto uses tnj on sarada



> Kishi wasting everybody's time with Romansuke, I want some actual action.


 nah, had 700 chapter action, time to get some romansuke


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> better than stealing dna? I mean at least she didnt rip karins face out. suigetsu and juugo are also in that pic too so I don't think its that bitchy. besides she wanted to give her daughter a wedding pic??? not like team taka are gonna stop over her house.


Then learn some ninja scrapbooking skills and neatly cut the picture so that only Sauce is left if you want a fake family photo while remaining secretive about Taka

All this drama started because Pink couldn't be bothered to put forth the effort to learn ninja photoshop


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

When are we gonna get a flashback of a real woman. I mean Itachi's girl, shit i'd do a naked mile to see that.


----------



## Lara (Jun 17, 2015)

I always thought sharingan > rinnegan but dimension jumping >>>>
Explains why Batsuke vanished in The Last and why only he could find the fodder Boruto za movie villain.

I wanna see Sakura and Sasuke fucking in the desert.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 17, 2015)

In before the happiest memory of Sakura is that she gave the birth to Sarada.
"Yeah, Sorry" means Sasuke just implanted that  memory via Genjutsu to make Sakura think that she gave birth.

Nice.


----------



## chrohime (Jun 17, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Maybe we will see a threesome... Sakura's best memory



Their bodies are ready


----------



## Pinkarette (Jun 17, 2015)

Harbour said:


> In before the happiest memory of Sakura is that she gave the birth to Sarada.
> "Yeah, Sorry" means Sasuke just implanted that  memory via Genjutsu to make Sakura think that she gave birth.
> 
> Nice.



That would be too cruel...i mean, really really too cruel.

*so it has a possibility*


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Honestly if he trolled with the dimension shit, who would really be rustled? 

With or without the move, Sasuke's still doing his thing.

I don't know what else he would troll about it.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Honestly if he trolled with the dimension shit, who would really be rustled?
> 
> With or without the move, Sasuke's still doing his thing.
> 
> I don't know what else he would troll about it.



I think Evil was pretty straight forward this week.
Only trolling i see is with the Sakura flashback.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Honestly if he trolled with the dimension shit, who would really be rustled?
> 
> With or without the move, Sasuke's still doing his thing.
> 
> I don't know what else he would troll about it.



everything, all spoiler might be fake


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> I think Evil was pretty straight forward this week.
> Only trolling i see is with the Sakura flashback.



even that isnt a troll. 

almost everyone who wants karin to be the mommy know it wont happen. 

so  chapter seems average overall :/


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

can't really fully believe her now ,after she trolled us, so i have little doubt,

why sakura having flashback suddenly ? seems odd


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> can't really fully believe her now ,after she trolled us, so i have little doubt,
> 
> why sakura having flashback suddenly ? seems odd



she sees young shin dead and has a flashback of her own childs birth.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> she sees young shin dead and has a flashback of her own childs birth.



I?d pay to see that 

But that makes it sound lame in a way so I?ll hold myself to that


----------



## Pinkarette (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> she sees young shin dead and has a flashback of her own childs birth.


It could be.
I simply don't understand that "yea, sorry" Sasuke immage.
We tend to use it as a sarcastic pic....is she implying Sakurabest Sasuke memory is something...weird ?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> she sees young shin dead and has a flashback of her own childs birth.


Sakura doesn't have any biological children.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> It could be.
> I simply don't understand that "yea, sorry" Sasuke immage.
> We tend to use it as a sarcastic pic....is she implying Sakurabest Sasuke memory is something...weird ?



yeah, i had the same thoughts about it. idk if that memory is about sasuke leaving her for the mission, or sasuke's headpoke, or she evil herslef is trolling


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Pinkarette said:


> It could be.
> I simply don't understand that "yea, sorry" Sasuke immage.
> We tend to use it as a sarcastic pic....is she implying Sakurabest Sasuke memory is something...weird ?



Maybe Evil is referencing when Sasuke left Sarada with Sakura and didn't come back for several years.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> sasuke used space time jutsu, sakura's flashback about her happy memory with sasuke



Tankie, tankie! 


My jimmies will be rustled if that last part is true. If Sarada isn't Sakura's biological child I wanted this flashback to happen and Sakura reveal her happiest moment involved Sarada somehow. Unless Evil just mean happiest Sasuke moment?

Child > love

Ain't nobody more important than children.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*

What if Sarada is actually the child of Karin but from a different dimension and that's why she lacks birth records.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> even that isnt a troll.
> 
> *almost everyone who wants karin to be the mommy know it wont happen.
> *
> so  chapter seems average overall :/



Maybe that's what the "yeah, sorry" Evil posted is about?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Tankie, tankie!
> 
> 
> My jimmies will be rustled if that last part is true. If Sarada isn't Sakura's biological child I wanted this flashback to happen and Sakura reveal her happiest moment involved Sarada somehow. Unless Evil just mean happiest Sasuke moment?
> ...



evil says "sakura's happiest memory with sasuke" so not sure how she gets a flashback of sasuke instead of salad seeing the whole "child " thing unless its about salad's birth.


----------



## Pinkarette (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, i had the same thoughts about it. idk if that memory is about sasuke leaving her for the mission, or sasuke's headpoke, or she evil herslef is trolling





Black Mask said:


> Maybe Evil is referencing when Sasuke left Sarada with Sakura and didn't come back for several years.



Sasuke giving baby Salad to Sakura saying "from now on, you're the mother" 


Seriusly, i don't know what to expect.
It could be read in different ways.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura's memory could be the forehead poke or sasuke apologizing or evil is saying sorry to whoever she says sorry to


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> evil says "sakura's happiest memory with sasuke" so not sure how she gets a flashback of sasuke instead of salad seeing the whole "child " thing unless its about salad's birth.



Ah! Thansk addy. 

Kishi is really trying hard to put Sakura and Sasuke through more mud than they already have gone through. 


I guess we gotta wait.


----------



## Pinkarette (Jun 17, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Maybe that's what the "yeah, sorry" Evil posted is about?


yes, it could be, i don't understand if it's related to the memory or to the forum


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke has been dimension hopping to avoid those backed-up child support payments. He's lucky Naruto is Hokage, or else his wages would be getting garnished.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah! Thansk addy.
> 
> Kishi is really trying hard to put Sakura and Sasuke through more mud than they already have gone through.
> 
> ...


no problem.

all the evil posts are in the thread OP


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe the ?Yeah Sorry.? post was Evil being disappointed Salad wasn?t Karin?s child.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Maybe the ?Yeah Sorry.? post was Evil being disappointed Salad wasn?t Karin?s child.



isnt evil sasusaku fan?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> isnt evil sasusaku fan?



she trolled the SS fandom last week  telling them that the DNA results were not karins and that she was lying only to say that she is lying again/

so no, she is not


----------



## Purple (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry



When Sakura gives birth to Sarada and she sees Sasuke's reaction.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

Im guessing the _yeah sorry_ is directed to SS shippers because we won't get a kiss panel.

Its probably a more meaningful moment but a lot of the fandom just wants to see them intimate and that won't happen on Kishi's watch.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> isnt evil sasusaku fan?





Nope.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

I think the "yea sorry" thing is literal; her favorite moment of Sasuke is when he left/said "yea sorry". Probably because he made implications of more when he spoke directly to her.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Im guessing the _yeah sorry_ is directed to SS shippers because we won't get a kiss panel.
> 
> Its probably a more meaningful moment but a lot of the fandom just wants to see them intimate and that won't happen on Kishi's watch.


lol this looks possible


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Maybe the ?Yeah Sorry.? post was Evil being disappointed Salad wasn?t Karin?s child.



Except Sarada already has Karin's DNA and Sakura heavily implied she was adopted?

What if it just confirms what was stated last chapter for consistency's sake?


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

If Sasuke and Sakura actually get a kissing panel in this chapter, than i can see all the sheeper fandoms taking over the discussion thread for another week


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Except Sarada already has Karin's DNA and Sakura heavily implied she was adopted?
> 
> What if it just confirms what was stated last chapter for consistency's sake?



Damn, that sounds plausible too xD Evil knows how to be vague.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Except Sarada already has Karin's DNA and Sakura heavily implied she was adopted?
> 
> What if it just confirms what was stated last chapter for consistency's sake?


 

The leaps of denial and theory threads would skyrocket in insufferable shame.

While everyone else is just like


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Pretty sure Karin carries special items she stole from sauce yo


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I think the "yea sorry" thing is literal; her favorite moment of Sasuke is when he left/said "yea sorry". Probably because he made implications of more when he spoke directly to her.



id be lying if i said that i didnt want to it to be the birth scene just to end this moma crap 

i would rather see karin being the mommy confirmed by chapter 1 and salad dealing with this new revalation. 

now, it's just dragging a dead on arrival plot


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



vered said:


> If Sasuke and Sakura actually get a kissing panel in this chapter, than i can see all the sheeper fandoms taking over the discussion thread for another week



No one is denying that Sasuke and Sakura are married and love each other despite their lack of physical interaction, the real beef is that Sarada so far has been 95% confirmed as Karin's daughter but people act like last chapter didn't exist.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> If Sasuke and Sakura actually get a kissing panel in this chapter, than i can see all the sheeper fandoms taking over the discussion thread for another week



still better than rennigan threads


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> id be lying if i said that i didnt want to it to be the birth scene just to end this moma crap
> 
> i would rather see karin being the mommy confirmed by chapter 1 and salad dealing with this new revalation.
> 
> now, it's just dragging a dead on arrival plot



I suspect by the next three chapters will we will have our answer. 100% confirmed rather than vague things pointing to Karin.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I suspect by the next three chapters will we will have our answer. 100% confirmed rather than vague things pointing to Karin.



i just want for kishi to leave karin alone. he already pooped on sasuke and sakura but i fear that poop will reach her as well


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> If Sasuke and Sakura actually get a kissing panel in this chapter, than i can see all the sheeper fandoms taking over the discussion thread for another week



They already took over tumblr.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Terra Branford said:


> I suspect by the next three chapters will we will have our answer. 100% confirmed rather than vague things pointing to Karin.



*DNA test = vague thing*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just want for kishi to leave karin alone. he already pooped on sasuke and sakura but i fear that poop will reach her as well



He has pretty much shat on everyone that isn't Naruto and Hinata in some form of another.



Black Mask said:


> *DNA test = vague thing*



You have no idea if what Suigetsu tested was actually Karin's, especially given his mental comment.

I'd prefer to wait for more concrete evidence.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Kishimoto will confirm something this chapter, and then troll in the next.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

i would like to see some sasusaku scene

fuck baldy,fuck naruto,fuck kaguya


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Terra Branford said:


> He has pretty much shat on everyone that isn't Naruto and Hinata in some form of another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suigetsu being a lazy jerk is pretty much his character but he is nevertheless a smart Shinobi.

Which part of his flashback explicitly stating it was a piece of Karin did you miss?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> He has pretty much shat on everyone that isn't Naruto and Hinata in some form of another.



i am not talking about karin pairing wise. if she still loves him, i am ok with that but just dont make her into a crazy "i want his dick so i stole his/salad's umbilical cord" crap 

and to be fair to NH....... poor things. the last and that's it


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto will confirm something this chapter, and then troll in the next.



Pretty much.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

I’m waiting for the second roll of shitstorm to come around on tumblr.


Kishi has managed to destroy the developments of all the good characters and threw them in a feud of “Who’s the mama” and “Did sauce really cheat”... oh and not forget “Maury Suigetsu who turn tails and runs”


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am not talking about karin pairing wise. if she still loves him, i am ok with that but just dont make her into a crazy "i want his dick so i stole his/salad's umbilical cord" crap
> 
> and to be fair to NH....... poor things. the last and that's it



Oh, yea, I know. I'm referring to the characters individually. 


The Last wasn't as bad as this new drama going on. xD


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> No one is denying that Sasuke and Sakura are married and love each other despite their lack of physical interaction, the real beef is that Sarada so far has been 95% confirmed as Karin's daughter but people act like last chapter didn't exist.



Hahaha. Obviously, you nor anybody else can deny something that was stated from both Sakura and Sasuke. Husband. Wife. Daughter.

You can keep on insisting on the adoption crap alongside your buddy Kyuubi Naruto, it's only going to make it even more sweeter when Sakura is confirmed to be the biological mother.

You and the rest will be named and shamed in one thread.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> still better than rennigan threads



Deep down you know it's not true. At least with the Rinnegan threads we have the ocular wars and actual shonen battle related debates.
The forum was at it's best during the Pain invasion and Madara against the kages in the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh, yea, I know. I'm referring to the characters individually.
> 
> 
> The Last wasn't as bad as this new drama going on. xD



i want to see karin but i am afraid 

the last wasnt bad but people went into the gaiden expecting fun uzumaki family stuff only for it to be about uchihas


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Evil said:


> vered said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, based on Evil spoilers it seems we might get a flashback from sasuke/Sakura about their past. Perhaps this will clarify their relationship once and for all.
> ...





Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.





Evil said:


> vered said:
> 
> 
> > Dimension jumping!!!!????
> ...






Okay.
Finally Sasuke, it looks like you're going to explain something.

Inb4 
Sasuke doesn't explain it and they find out via Sakura's flashback or something


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke dimensional jumping

the potential of the rinnegan is limitless


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 17, 2015)

Happiest moment for Sakura would be Sarada's birth right?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Phemt said:


> Hahaha. Obviously, you nor anybody else can deny something that was stated from both Sakura and Sasuke. Husband. Wife. Daughter.
> 
> You can keep on insisting on the adoption crap alongside your buddy Kyuubi Naruto, it's only going to make it even more sweeter when Sakura is confirmed to be the biological mother.
> 
> You and the rest will be named and shamed in one thread.



I am leaving room for error while you insist the revelation of last chapter coupled with the suspicions raised since chapter 1 did not happen at all.

We already have a place for shaming people like you, it's called the Anti Sasusaku FC and we have the decency of following the rules and not pointing out your names.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> i want to see karin but i am afraid
> 
> the last wasnt bad but people went into the gaiden expecting fun uzumaki family stuff only for it to be about uchihas



If you are just afraid of what Kishi is going to do to her character, expect it all to be bad. 

 true true


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> If you are just afraid of what Kishi is going to do to her character, expect it all to be bad.
> 
> true true



i expect it to be bad but i dont want it to happed


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> i expect it to be bad but i dont want it to happed



It'll be over soon Addy. Soon.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

I just can't wait for this stuff to finish so we can actually get to the new generation.

After i see what Sarada is made up of, and what she specializes in. I think I'm pretty satisfied and had enough of her. I'd like to see the others, Mirai too.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> It'll be over soon Addy. Soon.



the sooner, kishi twists the knife after stabbing me, the better


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> I am leaving room for error while you insist the revelation of last chapter coupled with the suspicions raised since chapter 1 did not happen at all.
> 
> We already have a place for shaming people like you, it's called the Anti Sasusaku FC and we have the decency of following the rules and not pointing out your names.



You can't help but leave that door slightly open after what Evil said. You also admitted that this is shaping up to be one big misunderstanding.

You tried to make Suigetsu into a once in a generation genius who couldn't possibly mess up or be wrong about anything.

At least be consistent and don't jump ship the moment you realize things aren't going your way.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

maybe its sakura's memory tree with sasuke, from start to till married couple


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

what if Sarada has the sharingan and looks into sasukes eyes o.o


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

It's true Kurama called Naruto pathetic and he got stabbed, but TBH he said he'd recover from it no problem. I don't see Naruto has become weaker, just rusty in battle. It comes with sitting on his ass all day and night long at the Hokage tower. Hence why he sat on his ass inside Kurama cloak.

Boruto isn't defeating Naruto in the movie, he simply proves the old man wrong about something. You people expect too much of what amounts to be a 12 year old kid vs a god. 15 years and we're still at this old power level shit. It's not going to be about power levelling. Boruto is 12, 13 at the most. He's not going to surpass Naruto in power. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan loses tomoe when he dimension hops while Obito only loses a large amount of chakra.
> 
> Dat Kamui.



Are you being purposely daft just to bash Sasuke, or are you forgetting manga facts? Obito couldn't hop dimensions with his chakra. He was using Sakura as a battery to hop dimensions, otherwise he couldn't do it.

Sasuke hopping once or twice, and becoming sorta gimped chakra-wise for awhile is proper. Sakura had 2,5 years of chakra of worth to hop dimensions, she did a handful and she still had more because *that's the point of her seal*. It's not the same.

He'll recover his chakra enough (or ask Naruto's) and then hop dimensions to where Sakura is. Probably gonna use Sakura's chakra to hop back. The end.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> Sasuke dimensional jumping
> 
> the potential of the rinnegan is limitless



As of now tomoe'd Rinnegan are the only ones capable of  performing "Ame-no" jutsu, not regular Rinnegan. The data book even terms Kaguya's doujutsu "Rinnesharingan" and we can clearly see that Sasuke's is at the halfway point between both doujutsu despite just being termed Rinnegan. They should be classified differently much like Mangekyou Sharingan is from regular Sharingan or how Tenseigan is from Byakugan.

As of now, it would be incorrect to say that this power can be classified as "Rinnegan" (which would imply Obito, Nagato, and non-Shinju Madara would have had the potential for it).


----------



## microtubule (Jun 17, 2015)

Here how it will go:
Sarada is Karin's child and for some random reason Sakura is raising her as Sasuke and her child. 
Sarada will be all emo and sad her mommy lied to her, and she will get stabbed on her stomach, so Sakura will perform a transplantation of one of her organs in Sarada proving that love > DNA and the Uchihas family will be happily ever after. 

Why is Sakura raising her? Why does Naruto not know that she's not Sakura's even though he is Hokage? Why does she need to transplant something in the lower part of her stomach (where there is ony the appendicitis basically)? 
No reason needed, this is Narutoverse.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Phemt said:


> You can't help but leave that door slightly open after what Evil said. You also admitted that this is shaping up to be one big misunderstanding.
> 
> You tried to make Suigetsu into a once in a generation genius who couldn't possibly mess up or be wrong about anything.
> 
> At least be consistent and don't jump ship the moment you realize things aren't going your way.



What the heck?

I just said that Suigetsu is smarter than his character implies and that people saying he messed up samples to discredit the test are being biased.

The 5% possibility of Sakura being the mother tantamounts to the machine returning a false positive that no one expected.

I never admitted this was shaping up to be a huge misunderstanding, what I said is that Kishimoto made things too dramatic for it to be the case.

I believe the word I used was "unless" because I was being ironicamente about how low that chance was.


----------



## Zale (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe there is a page of sakura's memories (one of them their first kiss) and the last and biggest panel is Sasuke holding Sarada after Sakura gave birth to her.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke holding Sarada for the first time after Sakura giving birth to her.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

so kshi is gonna wave the no pictures thing off, eh?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

microtubule said:


> Here how it will go:
> Sarada is Karin's child and for some random reason Sakura is raising her as Sasuke and her child.
> Sarada will be all emo and sad her mommy lied to her, and she will get stabbed on her stomach, so Sakura will perform a transplantation of one of her organs in Sarada proving that love > DNA and the Uchihas family will be happily ever after.
> 
> ...






Black Mask said:


> What the heck?
> 
> I just said that Suigetsu is smarter than his character implies and that people saying he messed up samples to discredit the test are being biased.
> 
> ...



Are you being purposelly daft about the DNA test? It's Sarada's umbilical cord.

In what universe would Sasuke do a screw up to Sakura like that (and that's her previous memory ?) and pretty much told her he loved her, much like Itachi used to do with him? In what universe would Sasuke touch Karin when he was disgusted by her proximity?

Just love yourselves and stop this idiocricy about who's the mother. Some who'd think that ChoCho is spoofing this shit and Sarada is 12 and knows shit about her parents past would be enough of a clue about how freaking retarded some of you are being, but no.



Teachan said:


> EDIT: I mean, Evil didn't say anything about Sarada herself. After the last chapter, one would think she'd appear in this one too.



Chapter is called Sarada's decision. What do you think?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Are you being purposelly daft about the DNA test? It's Sarada's umbilical cord.
> 
> *In what universe would Sasuke do a screw up to Sakura like that (and that's her previous memory ?) and pretty much told her he loved her, much like Itachi used to do with him? In what universe would Sasuke touch Karin when he was disgusted by her proximity?*
> 
> Just love yourselves and stop this idiocricy about who's the mother. Some who'd think that ChoCho is spoofing this shit and Sarada is 12 and knows shit about her parents past would be enough of a clue about how freaking retarded some of you are being, but no.


idk, maybe the same universe sasuke left for 12 years? 

i mean, no offense but you make it like sasuke is da besto husbendo and padre and would never ever ever do anything bad to sakura because he proved he never would


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*

Does anyone realizes how far is the gap in logic between Sakura's supposed memory of her first kiss, a trolling picture of Sasuke leaving and Sakura giving birth on a location outside of the village which might even be in another dimension?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> idk, maybe the same universe sasuke left for 12 years?



Cool, because Sasuke didn't leave for 12 years.  Or did you miss the fact that they all look old as now in that chapter 5 flashback?

Your only way out of that is screaming inconsistency and quite frankly, I can scream inconsistency at every other retarded argument you come up with too.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> In what universe would Sasuke do a screw up to Sakura like that (and that's her previous memory ?) and pretty much told her he loved her, much like Itachi used to do with him? In what universe would Sasuke touch Karin when he was disgusted by her proximity?
> ?






But seriously though, I can't see Sasuke boning Karin while married to Sakura


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Chapter is called Sarada's decision. What do you think?



Oh, my. I smell more unresolved drama. Or resolved in a negative for SS way


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Cool, because Sasuke didn't leave for 12 years.  Or did you miss the fact that they all look old as now in that chapter 5 flashback?
> 
> Your only way out of that is screaming inconsistency and quite frankly, I can scream inconsistency at every other retarded argument you come up with too.



sorry my fault........... 8 years. no? as long as salad can't remember? no? you still dont get the point? 

obvious bait is obvious lol


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



ch1p said:


> Are you being purposelly daft about the DNA test? It's Sarada's umbilical cord.
> 
> In what universe would Sasuke do a screw up to Sakura like that (and that's her previous memory ?) and pretty much told her he loved her, much like Itachi used to do with him? In what universe would Sasuke touch Karin when he was disgusted by her proximity?
> 
> ...



So your headcanon of the cord being from Sarada despite the manga stating otherwise is true but there is absolutely no room for doubt in Karin having the umbilical cord from another woman's child in a desk she stated contained part of herself.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Ghost of Madara said:


> As of now tomoe'd Rinnegan are the only ones capable of  performing "Ame-no" jutsu, not regular Rinnegan. The data book even terms Kaguya's doujutsu "Rinnesharingan" and we can clearly see that Sasuke's is at the halfway point between both doujutsu despite just being termed Rinnegan. They should be classified differently much like Mangekyou Sharingan is from regular Sharingan or how Tenseigan is from Byakugan.
> 
> As of now, it would be incorrect to say that this power can be classified as "Rinnegan" (which would imply Obito, Nagato, and non-Shinju Madara would have had the potential for it).



I disagree. As long as Sasuke's eye is called Rinnegan and as long as he refers to this power as part of his Rinnegan power which may be clarified as such in this chapter, than it has to be classified as a Rinnegan power.

Sasuke "Amenotejikara" is a clear Rinnegan power and it basically shares the same base of power as the "Amenominaka" of Kaguya. Both are Ame-no jutsus.But with different functions, with Amenominaka being the manipulation of space on a planet scale that takes lots of chakra.
That is why Sasuke couldn't use his stronger powers, since he's used up a lot of chakra.
As long as Sasuke calls his tomeoed Rinnegan "a Rinnegan" and his powers as Rinnegan's powers and there is nothing in the manga that contradicts that, than Yes this is a Rinnegan power just like MS's powers are often refereed to as Sharingan powers.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> What the heck?
> 
> I just said that Suigetsu is smarter than his character implies and that people saying he messed up samples to discredit the test are being biased.
> 
> ...



Nowhere in the manga is it implied, or stated that Suigetsu's strong points are intelligence, or Science. The 5% possibility is a completely arbitrary number, and plenty of people have expected it to be false, given Kishimoto's deliberate focus on the dna material being used. He *could* have just shown the dna test results itself, yet he focused on what was used, and in-universe, it makes more sense for the dna to belong to Sasuke, than Karin, given Karin's obsessions with Sasuke. Again, had he not shown the material, there would be no debate, but as it stands that panel, along with Chou-Chou's type of comedy relief, and the fact that no author worth their salt, solves a mystery the very chapter it is established, make it seem like one giant red herring. 

On the subject of it being too dramatic, that is entirely a matter of opinion, as Kishimoto probably has an end message that will be made at the end of this, and some semblance of conflict is needed to make the readers care about it in the slightest. If you want to evaluate a story, and make predictions you can't just ignore the context of events because you disagree with like a lot of people are doing. In this case, if Obito gets called a cool guy, Itachi gets seen as a hero, Nagato dies a good guy, then the reality is that Sasuke is completely redeemed, given his outright inferior killcount to the aforementioned bad guys.

Kishimoto is very preachy with his story, and highlights redemption as something very positive, and a primary theme in the story. Love is better than hate, friendship is magic, yadda yadda yadda, typical shounen stuff, but with a stronger anti-war message. I for the life of me, and all that I've learned about story writing, cannot think that based on the events of the manga, Kishi's known love of redeeming horrible (as in morally) characters, his avoidance of controversy (see Naruto and Hinata's relationship retcon, where being in a relationship before 18 was bad in his eyes), that Karin, a completely unimportant side character who has never been seen in a positive light, is suddenly given this much importance. 

I could be wrong though, but what Kishi is doing is something that pretty much every writer does in their stories. The ones that do it better, are less predictable, and given the intended audience, and nature of Shounen, I'm not expecting any legitimate reality show material from the main characters. But hey! Real life logic always applies to stories like this, and totally not the author's own biases, and views of reality. Just go back and read the main story. Pro-war characters tend to have over the top beliefs, and are made to look like pure evil, till their redeeming moment, something that is an outright trope. 

TL;DR: This is a shounen manga, and Kishi is kind of a pussy when it comes to things like this, and is a very preachy writer given the manga's portrayal of war, and how redemption is always successful, even on characters like Obito, so to expect anything legitimate from this baby mama drama is setting yourself up for disappointment. And again, writers do *NOT* solve their own mysteries in the very moment their established; if they are, they're usually a red herring for some other mystery. So chapter 1 should have been fishy, but apparently it wasn't to most readers. 4 being the answer to 2+2 is apparently just a hint.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

There's no way of Sasuke touching Karin's hair let alone making a baby with her. 



Addy said:


> idk, maybe the same universe sasuke left for 12 years?



There's no 12 years tho.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> So your headcanon of the cord being from Sarada despite the manga stating otherwise is true but there is absolutely no room for doubt in Karin having the umbilical cord from another woman's child in a desk she stated contained part of herself.



Suigetsu wasn't even sure, doe. Try again


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Chapter is called Sarada's decision. What do you think?



Since when are chapter titles out a week before the chapter itself? It may well be called that but that's just the preview, and they often mislead.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> So your headcanon of the cord being from Sarada despite the manga stating otherwise is true but there is absolutely no room for doubt in Karin having the umbilical cord from another woman's child in a desk she stated contained part of herself.



Was the translation that it "contains a part of herself" or like the desk is LIKE a part of herself. You know, "don't touch my stuff"?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> There's no 12 years tho.



as long as salad can remember 

you get the point


----------



## xitachi08 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's 4 am and I briefly read through all of this so corect me if I'm wrong, but could it be possible thag the flashback isn't Sakura's?  Like maybe Sasuke is apologizing to Sarada and finally explaining things clearly to her and the  flashback of his happiest moment is when Sakura gave birth to her (if she did)?  That would  also explain why it's finally revealed what he has been soing in the past 12 years..he finally had to explain everything because of last chapter's  events. I mean on top of that  Evil wouldn't casually spoil the baby drama after all her hardwork last chapter in trolling us.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> So your headcanon of the cord being from Sarada despite the manga stating otherwise is true but there is absolutely no room for doubt in Karin having the umbilical cord from another woman's child in a desk she stated contained part of herself.



The manga stated Suigetsu said 'this is probably from Karin's birth" and then he interpreted the DNA results, but he's no Dr Snakes. A 100% match even, when in the beginning of the chapter, it's specifically said kids inherit 50% from each parent. Wow, such confirmation.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



heartsutra said:


> Suigetsu wasn't even sure, doe. Try again



Manga Stream made it pretty sure he believed it was from Karin was born and there was a flashback of Karin supporting that claim.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

This thread being awful as usual. Will people ever get tired of their shipping nonsense. Take it to the designated section for once. Yes, spoilers are allowed there. 



Black Mask said:


> Manga Stream made it pretty sure he believed it was from Karin was born and *there was a flashback of Karin supporting that claim*.



I'd love to see that chapter, good sir.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Manga Stream made it pretty sure he believed it was from Karin was born and there was a flashback of Karin supporting that claim.



Suigetsu believes it's from when Karin was born precisely because Karin told him to think of her desk as part of her own body.

He simply jumped to the wrong conclusion.

All of you keep something of when you were born in your desk right? Right?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Was the translation that it "contains a part of herself" or like the desk is LIKE a part of herself. You know, "don't touch my stuff"?



If you tesst the desk, it will also reveal desk-chan is Sarada's mother.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Was the translation that it "contains a part of herself" or like the desk is LIKE a part of herself. You know, "don't touch my stuff"?


ウチの机はウチの体の一部みてーなもんだから
"my desk is like a part of my body"


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

VIZ


There you guys go


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> VIZ
> 
> 
> There you guys go



Why are people taking this literally?

It's the same as with "you're like a brother to me" - meaning really close, but not actually a brother.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

Did Karin actually become Skrillex or is that a weird cleaning/art error


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

Her hair is definitely buzzed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Dat Suigetsu touching Karin's body parts like it's nothing


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



ch1p said:


> Chapter is called Sarada's decision. What do you think?



Most likely because Sasuke will explain to Sarada how she was adopted and how much Sakura loves her, hence she will decide that blood relations are not important and go save her mother.


----------



## microtubule (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Are you being purposelly daft about the DNA test? It's Sarada's umbilical cord.
> 
> In what universe would Sasuke do a screw up to Sakura like that (and that's her previous memory ?) and pretty much told her he loved her, much like Itachi used to do with him? In what universe would Sasuke touch Karin when he was disgusted by her proximity?
> 
> ...



Nah if it was as simple, they wouldnt be so awkward about this subject.
Maybe Sarada is the result of some experiment Oro did using Sasuke's DNA and he used Karin to help him, and when Sasuke found out he saved baby Sarada and gave her to Sakura to raise her.  Which is why there is no record of her birth. 
And then the transplant thing will be a good excuse to have some of Sakura in her or something.

the fact is that Naruto was mad at Sasuke hearing Karin is the mom, so he didnt see her pregnant or giving birth... So its not that obvious she is her child.

Anyway, knowing Kishi he will wrap up this story in a unsatisfying way and put all that yen in his pockets.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Most likely because Sasuke will explain to Sarada how she was adopted and how much Sakura loves her, hence she will decide that blood relations are not important and go save her mother.



Except that's not what it's called because chapter titles don't come out a week in advance.

And Evil said nothing about any explanation or Sarada.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

That's most likely Sarada's cord. Or something of Sasuke but then it can't be because it was a 100% matching, unless Kishi didn't paid attention to it which I doubt given Saku and Shin's conversation.

One thing is for sure that's not Karin's.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

She looks hot though, Best design I've seen for a female thus far in this Gaiden.

Even Salad was channeling her inner Karin in the Epilogue 

You know before she spent ?? more years living under Sakura's roof and taking bits and pieces of her style and personality

Now Salad just dresses like her mother and it's like bleh. At least a different color would have been nice, she even gets a pink headband for the love of..


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Did Karin actually become Skrillex or is that a weird cleaning/art error



I noticed it as well. At first I thought it was Kishi trying to make her different...but since this is Kishi it could play an important role in something.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Dat Suigetsu touching Karin's body parts like it's nothing



I thought so too. At first I was like, no watermelon, but then that thing happened and I was like did Kishi just prude innuendo this or...

Karin's desk is filled with flaks and packages. Are they all from her body? It's just research shit. Incluidng either Sarada's umbilical cord, or more creepy, Sasuke's. Considering thematic of gaiden and the 100 match, Sarada is more likely.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

microtubule said:


> the fact is that Naruto was mad at Sasuke hearing Karin is the mom, so he didnt see her pregnant or giving birth... So its not that obvious she is her child.



lol as if Naruto not knowing is indicative of anything.

Guy is Hokage but is clueless about everything that goes on around him.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Dat Suigetsu touching Karin's body parts like it's nothing



did he cut it himself because he likes cutting


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder how long it'll take before this thread is moved to the 'stupid fucking pairing shit' section 

Nothing spoiled on the Sakura/Shin plot? I wonder if she's going to finish baldy after he pissed her off about his bloodties speech.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol as if Naruto not knowing is indicative of anything.
> 
> Guy is Hokage but is clueless about everything that goes on around him.



Dude is basically a hikikomori within his office, what did you expect


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Phemt said:


> Except that's not what it's called because chapter titles don't come out a week in advance.
> 
> And Evil said nothing about any explanation or Sarada.



You do realize how stupid it would be for Sarada to poder about saving Sakura if she was really her birth mother.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> That's most likely Sarada's cord. Or something of Sasuke but then it can't be because it was a 100% matching



the "100%" isn't even there. There are no numbers on the screen



> One thing is for sure that's not Karin's


yeah 100% sure. It's in Karin's desk, can't be Karin's cord. Would be too farfetched. We are 100% sure


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol as if Naruto not knowing is indicative of anything.
> 
> Guy is Hokage but is clueless about everything that goes on around him.



Yes, Naruto never noticed Sakura was not pregnant for 9 months and then a popped a baby out of nowhere. 

The most likely explanation is that Sarada wasn't born in the village, Sakura was travelling with Sasuke, as foreshadowed like *thrice*, and that also explains why she's not registered in any Leaf hospital.

But no, let's call Naruto retarded. He didn't see his dear friend from 9 months. Never occurred to him that she never got fat.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol as if Naruto not knowing is indicative of anything.
> 
> Guy is Hokage but is clueless about everything that goes on around him.


Like what? 

Though he is right to an extent, if Naruto could not defend Sakura while being pregnant or by remembering a moment where he met her then it applies to three points:

I. She's not the mother
II. Bad writing
III. Team 7 Relationship is garbage 

I bet Naruto and Salad barely spoke more than five words to each other before this Gaiden, and the same goes to Sakura and Naruto's kids. Sasuke very well may have the closest relationship with Naruto's own son than his own family *by feats* if he trolls right


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> did he cut it himself because he likes cutting


More like penetrated


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> the "100%" isn't even there. There are no numbers on the screen
> 
> 
> yeah 100% sure. It's in Karin's desk, can't be Karin's cord. Would be too farfetched. We are 100% sure



The graphs overlap completely. Kishi went to the point of detail with them. I wouldn't put it past him to have had duplicated them digitally. That is a 100% match.

BTW, that is what a DNA machine does. It matches one DNA to another and say whether it's a match or not. It doesn't say if you're related to someone else. This is season one CSI you have no excuse.

A parent and child test is different, it doesn't match at 100%. It has a part that is equal and a part that is not, about the 50% that you know, Shin casually dropped in the beginning of the chapter. This is level 0 google search. Try it and educate yourself. It's also in the chapter itself which you've conveniently ignored.

Karin's desk is filled with flasks and packages and samples of shit, you can see it in the background when she's talking and inside the drawer the box was in. You think her umbilical cord is randomly there? Suigetsu thinks its Karin, he's not sure.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol as if Naruto not knowing is indicative of anything.
> 
> Guy is Hokage but is clueless about everything that goes on around him.



the only thing it indicates is that even naruto thinks sasuke has the capacity to cheat on sakura not even willing to question suigetsu's test even if he seems not to trust suigetsu anyway 



Haruka Katana said:


> More like penetrated



penetrated karin umb...... what?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The graphs overlap completely. Kishi went to the point of detail with them. I wouldn't put it past him to have had duplicated them digitally. That is a 100% match.
> 
> Karin's desk is filled with* flasks and packages and samples of shit, you can see it in the background when she's talking and inside the drawer the box was in.* You think her umbilical cord is randomly there?




Graphs are supposed to look identical, otherwise it wouldn't be a match.

Bold: no, what's in the background of the flashback panel isn't necessarily in her personal desk now. I see (note)books, pencils, little boxes, a few samples maybe and the umbilical cord. How did you even reach this conclusion? It's heavily implied -- if not outright stated -- it's her personal desk with personal stuff.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> penetrated karin umb...... what?


Okay now we lost each other


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

i hope we get some genuine Sasuke and Sakura moment,

tired of baldy uchiha and naruto's tnj shit


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know what to think about Sakura "happiest memories", especially with the yeah sorry icon thing of Sasuke LOL.
However, now I'm glad that it seems that we are in the "answers" stage of the manga....hopefully.
Sasuke dimension jumping is pretty cool. I'm actually looking forward to seeing that.


As for the people who trying so hard to fight against this. Come on, you knew this was coming. there no way that Kishi was gonna end this manga with the perception of Sasuke being a bastard scumbag, especially after redemption. And that goes with everything that happening right now (Sarada's confusion/anger).


----------



## microtubule (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> the only thing it indicates is that even naruto thinks sasuke has the capacity to cheat on sakura not even willing to question suigetsu's test even if he seems not to trust suigetsu anyway



That was my point (I dont see how anyone could miss that point).


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> i hope we get some genuine Sasuke and Sakura moment,
> 
> tired of baldy uchiha and naruto's tnj shit,



Ye-- more soap opera shit, bring it on Kishi.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto's Tnj 

Well his talks with Sarada actually save this manga, honestly. She seems to inherit that aspect from Naruto whether intentional by Kishimoto or not (which is why they work so well together), I think she uses it efficiently, even against Bolto 

Anyway ~ It's a shame this chapter, and many others are pairing related. I don't think I could have kept up with Naruto if it was all like this. 1-2 chapters is enough, and that's the bare minimum. We can't even enjoy Naruto because this doesn't feel like Naruto anymore.

Just some cheap imitation which i'm assuming is partially related to the movie. Going to guess ... only Kaguya/Sasuke


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> One thing is for sure that's not Karin's.


It can't be because you say so? 

It was even hinted at by Sakura herself in the chapter that Sarada is adopted with that whole line about how children are more then just the passing of genes.

But keep up with the denial it will just make all the more hilarious when Sakura or Sasuke outright state she is Karins daughter.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Graphs are supposed to look identical, otherwise it wouldn't be a match.
> 
> Bold: no, what's in the background of the flashback panel isn't necessarily in her personal desk now. I see (note)books, pencils, little boxes, a few samples maybe and the umbilical cord. How did you even reach this conclusion? It's heavily implied -- if not outright stated -- it's her personal desk with personal stuff.



As I said, as the chapter says, the graph should be 50% or so, not 100%. They shouldn't match. A DNA machine compares things. It doesn't give off parents. That's an interpretation, which actually doesn't fit the results given on the screen. Suigetsu isn't Dr Snakes.

The background is part of the desk (check the former page), and both that and the drawer are filled with flasks and packages. So much shit from Karin's body. She must sample every dump she takes and every tampoon she wears.

Karin's unmistakble DNA sample would be a hair lock or blood with her name on it, not an unlabled umbilical cord and that she has no reason to have because her village supposedly burnt to the ground.

It's Karin's personal stuff at the hideout she doesn't even live in.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It can't be because you say so?
> 
> It was even hinted at by Sakura herself in the chapter that Sarada is adopted with that whole line about how children are more then just the passing of genes.
> 
> But keep up with the denial it will just make all the more hilarious when Sakura or Sasuke outright state she is Karins daughter.



ok I call bs on Sarada being karins daughter
 I mean you have to get the "drama" somewhere right. 

if I'm wrong whatever but I don't think I am


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It can't be because you say so?
> 
> It was even hinted at by Sakura herself in the chapter that Sarada is adopted with that whole line about how children are more then just the passing of genes.
> 
> But keep up with the denial it will just make all the more hilarious when Sakura or Sasuke outright state she is Karins daughter.



Oh my god, another one of these.

Kishi says on an interview. "I want to write about DNA bonds and what else is inherited with them." Chapter is called 'genetic slaves'. Shin says that his children are a way for him to survive just like and that's all they're there for, aka all they are to him are DNA bonds. Sakura counters pretty much with what Kishi said about 'children are more than DNA bonds, there's more than that inherited from parent to child'. Reminds me of that stupid argument from ASS about Sakura's feelings having changed, because it couldn't be evolution just erradication. Conclusion, Sarada is adopted.

Not even mentioning ChoCho's mocking of this storyline, Mitsuki lampshading this as tragic heroine syndrome, Sasuke being a redeemed nice guy who sincerely apologised to Sakura for every shit he did to her and being disgusted at Karin's proximity so how is he gonna betray the former and accept the latter, Naruto / Suigetsu calling Sasuke a scumbag if he ever cheated on Sakura, a million references in extra material that Sarada is Sakura's child, Karin being alive and not giving a fuck about her supposed child. The DNA test being a 100% match when there was talk that kids inherit 50% not 100% (and that's what machines do), Suigetsu not knowing what the fuck he was testing... and the list goes on and on and on.

Again, this is like spoonfeeding starving babies that refuse to eat.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just saw Evil's spoilers. HOLY FUCKING SHIT!. Sasuke uses his tomoe rinnegan and ms, susanoo, and fucking dimension jumping!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It can't be because you say so?
> 
> It was even hinted at by Sakura herself in the chapter that Sarada is adopted with that whole line about how children are more then just the passing of genes.
> 
> But keep up with the denial it will just make all the more hilarious when Sakura or Sasuke outright state she is Karins daughter.



Nope. More like because common sense. 

Read their conversion again. You got it wrong. 

Sasuke would *never* touch Karin. He's always disgusted by her.  The readers shouldn't even put this in question but that's how dumb you're and Kishi thinks so too.

Gonna save this post for later. Thanks for the rep + comment.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> As I said, as the chapter says, the graph should be 50% or so, not 100%. They shouldn't match. A DNA machine compares things. It doesn't give off parents. That's an interpretation, which actually doesn't fit the results given on the screen. Suigetsu isn't Dr Snakes.



And the overwhelming majority of both parents' DNA is the exact same. All humans share about 99.9% DNA. So what's determining whether both samples are related or not is the similarity of the other 0.1%, a tiny fraction which wouldn't even be noticeable on a curve by the human eye (dunno why it's displayed as a curve though).



> The background is part of the desk (check the former page), and both that and the drawer are filled with flasks and packages. So much shit from Karin's body. She must sample every dump she takes and every tampoon she wears.
> 
> Karin's unmistakble DNA sample would be a hair lock or blood with her name on it, not an unlabled umbilical cord and that she has no reason to have because her village supposedly burnt to the ground.
> 
> It's Karin's personal stuff at the hideout she doesn't even live in.



Is this some cruel joke? It's her personal stuff because she herself said so. Who cares what exactly's in her desk, she doesn't want people to get their hands on the stuff inside it, that's why it's called 'personal'. Why even bring up the legitimacy of the umbilical cord? 'Tis some bait or what?


----------



## Lara (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Nope. More like because common sense.
> 
> Read their conversion again. You got it wrong.
> 
> ...



If I could like this post, I would


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Oh my god, another one of these.
> 
> Kishi says on an interview. "I want to write about DNA bonds and what else is inherited with them." Chapter is called 'genetic slaves'. Shin says that his children are a way for him to survive just like and that's all they're there for, aka all they are to him are DNA bonds. Sakura counters pretty much with what Kishi said about 'children are more than DNA bonds, there's more than that inherited from parent to child'.
> 
> ...


First of all nice cherry picking from Kishimoto's interview to try and suit you're bias now I'm going to post the entire thing.

"I can’t say for the sake of spoilers, but the theme of “Naruto” has always been written as “Connection”, so this time, I’ve been thinking I want to write on elements such as the concrete DNA of those who are connected, and their feelings…those who are connected are the same. * In contrast to a DNA connection, what has been inherited, and how? This type of story is what I shall I try my hand at writing to explore.*"

Take note of the boded part specifically now that to me sure sounds a lot like Kishimoto wants to write about parents/children that aren't related biologically and there bonds with each other.

We've been given multiple hints and even a DNA test throughout the Gaiden that Sakura is not Sarada's biological Mother and her being disgusted with Shins views about what children are there is a very obvious and present theme throughout going on this Gaiden and he's obviously not going to have the villain end up being correct.

Now I'm supposed too dismiss all of this because of two off hand comments from two comic relief characters as for Suigetsu/Naruto's comments. They have no idea of the circumstance behind Sarada's birth and this could easily be rectified by Karin having stealing his sperm and using it to impregnate herself without his consent and thus no cheating being involved.

Also I seriously doubt Kishimoto did in-depth research into the DNA test beyond figuring out what the results of a positive DNA test look like he's not a Scientist so the graphs argument is retarded honestly.

It's blatantly obvious that this Gaiden will end up with Sarada accepting Sakura as her real mother regardless of them being related biologically or not given she's the one who raised her for the past decade not Karin. 

It fits with the theme of the Gaiden and Kishimoto expressed a desire to write this type of story and makes sense there would be no reason for Kishimoto do even bring up the issue if he wasn't going to have it lead anywhere.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

At least Kishi gave a valid reason for why Sasuke was temporarily weakened and couldn't use susanoo. Naruto's was "You're rusty".


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

only summons susano'o head. i would like to see how that works


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Just saw Evil's spoilers. HOLY FUCKING SHIT!. Sasuke uses his tomoe rinnegan and ms, susanoo, and fucking dimension jumping!!!!!!!!!!


So a decade later Sasuke can do with his Rinnegan what Obito can do with his regular Mangekyo Sharingan amazing.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Ghost of Madara said:


> As of now tomoe'd Rinnegan are the only ones capable of  performing "Ame-no" jutsu, not regular Rinnegan. The data book even terms Kaguya's doujutsu "Rinnesharingan" and we can clearly see that Sasuke's is at the halfway point between both doujutsu despite just being termed Rinnegan. They should be classified differently much like Mangekyou Sharingan is from regular Sharingan or how Tenseigan is from Byakugan.
> 
> As of now, it would be incorrect to say that this power can be classified as "Rinnegan" (which would imply Obito, Nagato, and non-Shinju Madara would have had the potential for it).



This Doesn't sound right. Since Hago brought back ghost kages & teleported naruto,bijuus the others back into normal dimension. 

rin'negan is rin'negan.tomoe or no tomoe its rin'negan. Rinnesharingan crap is databook fodder until manga co signs it.

This gaiden is pretty poor stuff anime filler level even at this fast paced.Just go write a shoju manga man. What happened to fighting bad guys .Hired new creative and editors and tall they come up with is soap opera garbage with no villain. Naruto still hasn't even fought or done anything but play columbo. There's actually no villain. Shin can just send sakura  back and chill. There's no point killing shin or fighting him really.What has he actually done wrong 

Would love to see how many complaint letters and tweets there are about this gaiden. Just get rid of this new editor & creative team fucking atrocious. This is reaching shitty DBGT level FFS. How can you not write good stuff with all naruverse has to offers. This soap opera plot is all you came up with how.......


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OR, Kishi is just setting up a series of unfortunate events for Sarada so that she can reach the same conclusions without it actually having to be real. I'm not saying that's what it is, but there is easily enough for the options to still be open.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So a decade later Sasuke can do with his Rinnegan what Obito can do with his regular Mangekyo Sharingan amazing.



Seriously? Obito was only ever capable of teleporting to the one dimension. To hop to any others he needed to connect to Kaguya's dimension first and then teleport to the others and he needed Sakura pumping him with chakra to even pull that off.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke was travelling other dimensions all this time?  And we have a flashback about Sasuke and Sakura's past? I hope it is about the time they became parents.


----------



## NW (Jun 17, 2015)

There better be some mention of Obito


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> So Sasuke was travelling other dimensions all this time?  And we have a flashback about Sasuke and Sakura's past? I hope it is about the time they become parents.



Well it's supposedly something better than their first kiss at least to Sakura and it involves Sasuke apologizing.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Well it's supposedly something better than their first kiss at least to Sakura and it involves Sasuke apologizing.



their wedding?


----------



## Deana (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> snip


I dislike Karin but one most really despise her to want the stealing Sasuke's sperm to be true. Ino moved on and found love and family with another. Karin doesn't move on and steals Sasuke's sperm to give birth to a child. She then abandons the child, she went through all this trouble to create, to be the lead back up singer of Oro and the Snakettes.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Well it's supposedly something better than their first kiss at least to Sakura and it involves Sasuke apologizing.


The apologizing part... I still dont know if that is a part of the spoiler or if it is just Evil likes that new NF emote.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> The apologizing part... I still dont know if that is a part of the spoiler or if it is just Evil likes that new NF emote.



the common theory is that she is "welp, no more pairing trolls this chapter :/"


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> First of all nice cherry picking from Kishimoto's interview to try and suit you're bias now I'm going to post the entire thing.
> 
> "I can’t say for the sake of spoilers, but the theme of “Naruto” has always been written as “Connection”, so this time, I’ve been thinking I want to write on elements such as the concrete DNA of those who are connected, and their feelings…those who are connected are the same. * In contrast to a DNA connection, what has been inherited, and how? This type of story is what I shall I try my hand at writing to explore.*"
> 
> ...



You're the one cherry picking and going through uncharted waters that Kishi never wrote.

I gave you a huge list as to why you thinking Sakura isn't the mother is ridiculous and Kishi has made it especially obvious that its stupid way of thinking. This guy was embarassed by 181 because Sasuke and Sakura sounded like lovers, you think he's gonna address cheating?

Again:

Kishi says on an interview. "I want to write about DNA bonds and what else is inherited with them." Chapter is called 'genetic slaves'. Shin says that his children are a way for him to survive just like and that's all they're there for, aka all they are to him are DNA bonds. Sakura counters pretty much with what Kishi said about 'children are more than DNA bonds, there's more than that inherited from parent to child'. Reminds me of that stupid argument from ASS about Sakura's feelings having changed, because it couldn't be evolution just erradication. Conclusion, Sarada is adopted.

Not even mentioning ChoCho's mocking of this storyline, Mitsuki lampshading this as tragic heroine syndrome, Sasuke being a redeemed nice guy who sincerely apologised to Sakura for every shit he did to her and being disgusted at Karin's proximity so how is he gonna betray the former and accept the latter, Naruto / Suigetsu calling Sasuke a scumbag if he ever cheated on Sakura, a million references in extra material that Sarada is Sakura's child, Karin being alive and not giving a fuck about her supposed child. The DNA test being a 100% match when there was talk that kids inherit 50% not 100% (and that's what machines do), Suigetsu not knowing what the fuck he was testing... and the list goes on and on and on.

*Shin uses his onions as tools. Sarada is the physical symbol of Sasuke and Sakura's bond. Even Sasuke and Shin are lacking an arm and Sharingans, behold the parallulz. This is the same shit from the manga.*


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> *Sarada is the physical symbol of Sasuke and Sakura's bond.*


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

What the fuck!?
I missed all the Sasuke wank.

Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fodderuto


And lol at the current discussion.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Damn you so good.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan.



Wait, so Sakura is in another dimention?
If it's the case, only Sasuke can find her. Maybe.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> What the fuck!?
> I missed all the Sasuke wank.
> 
> Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fodderuto
> ...



i am seeing the glass half empty


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> idk about the sasuke wank though.
> 
> it's kind of a double edged sword to be honest. we saw him use one rennigan jutsu because he is weaker but that would imply that he hasn't mastered any other jutsu of the rennigan aside from the teleportation.
> 
> yes, he doesn't have the shareningan but he does have the normal rennigan which has a lot of jutsu which implies that he needs the shareningan in order to deal with kunais



Uh did you read the spoilers? 

He's only temporarily weaker due to his dimension jumping and that's why he couldn't use any of his rinnegan related jutsu (aside from his teleportation) or susanoo and it's also why his rinnegan had no tomoes at the time. 

It doesn't in anyway imply he hasn't mastered them. Clearly his powers fully return in this chapter seeing as he uses susanoo according to Evil.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Uh did you read the spoilers?
> 
> He's only temporarily weaker due to his dimension jumping and that's why he couldn't use any of his rinnegan related jutsu (aside from his teleportation) or susanoo and it's also why his rinnegan had no tomoes at the time.
> 
> It doesn't in anyway imply he hasn't mastered them. Clearly he his powers fully return in this chapter seeing as he uses susanoo according to Evil.





> Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have *Sharinnegan *and Mangekyou Sharingan.


the sharinnegan =/= rennigan


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

Today marks the day of a new beginning _CherryTomatoSaladForums_


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> the sharinnegan =/= rennigan





Are you really that dense Addy? He didn't have the sharinnegan (i.e no tomoes) because he was temporarily weakened. Evil specifically says Sasuke did not have the Sharinnegan and the MS because he wasn't at full strength hence something heavily drained him, which according to Evil was the dimension jumping ability that Sasuke now has.

It's not that difficult to comprehend.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Today marks the day of a new beginning _*CherryTomato*SaladForums_



wait wait, maybe we will know why she was named salad?


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

Kishi needs to confirm who the mother is already jesus christ seeing the debates is making my head hurt


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait wait, maybe we will know why she was named salad?



This is old news


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

cherry tomato > salad.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Also isn't this the first time we've seen just a susanoo head be formed?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You're the one cherry picking and going through uncharted waters that Kishi never wrote.
> 
> I gave you a huge list as to why you thinking Sakura isn't the mother is ridiculous and Kishi has made it especially obvious that its stupid way of thinking. This guy was embarassed by 181 because Sasuke and Sakura sounded like lovers, you think he's gonna address cheating?


Not at all Kishimoto explicitly stated that he wanted to try and write that type of story and he is clearly doing so with the Gaiden.

I did and addressed them most of them are incredibly flimsy reasons at best and can be explained within the story most of them are nothing more then excuses then to continue the denial of who Sarada's real Mother.

As for the rest of you're post I'm not even going to waste my time on a copy and paste post I already responded to.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Are you really that dense Addy? He didn't have the sharinnegan because he was temporarily weakened. READ THE SPOILERS. Evil specifically says Sasuke did not have the Sharinnegan and the MS because he wasn't at full strength hence something heavily drained him, which according to Evil was the dimension jumping ability that Sasuke now has.



again, he already used one rennigan jutsu (the dimension jumping) meaning he can use the normal rennigan but not the MS and the shareningan.

Link removed

kishi made sure to show us that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok Sasuke has an excuse for being weak.
What is Naruto's excuse ? 
Sasuke > Naruto confrimed 

Brace yourselves, fandom wards incoming


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok Sasuke has an excuse for being weak.
> What is Naruto's excuse ?
> Sasuke > Naruto confrimed
> 
> Brace yourselves, fandom wards incoming



munching on dem ramen  nachos on the desk does that to a person


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok Sasuke has an excuse for being weak.
> What is Naruto's excuse ?



Paperwork makes you weak


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> again, he already used one rennigan jutsu (the dimension jumping) meaning he can use the normal rennigan but not the MS and the shareningan.



And? If you haven't noticed that's what I've been saying. 

Sasuke dimension jumping clearly left him temporarily weakened to the point where he was unable to use either his tomoe rinnegan or his MS. 

None of which suggest he hasn't mastered the other rinnegan jutsu, which is what I said earlier. Not using them doesn't equate to not having mastered them.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok Sasuke has an excuse for being weak.
> *What is Naruto's excuse ? *
> Sasuke > Naruto confrimed
> 
> Brace yourselves, fandom wards incoming



More rusty BS.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Evil, I have a question. Is time related to the dimension jumping that Sasuke has been doing? Such as in a different dimension, time is moving much slower than in his own world? Could this be related to all those missing years that Sasuke was not in his daughter's life? Is he not aware of how much time passed? It's just a thought I've had for quite awhile...



Nice try but no. Sasuke has physically aged and looks to be the same age as Naruto. Basically, what I'm saying is, time moved the same way in the different dimensions.


----------



## Deana (Jun 17, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Paperwork makes you weak


Gohan was the first to find out this alarming truth. Although, his paper work was homework. He chose being a nerd over training to keep his strength.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok Sasuke has an excuse for being weak.
> *What is Naruto's excuse ? *
> Sasuke > Naruto confrimed
> 
> Brace yourselves, fandom wards incoming



Taking care of Konoha's kids as the Hokage AND of Boruto as his father.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Not at all *Kishimoto explicitly stated that he wanted to try and write that type of story and he is clearly doing so with the Gaiden.*
> 
> I did and addressed them most of them are incredibly flimsy reasons at best and can be explained within the story most of them are nothing more then excuses then to continue the denial of who Sarada's real Mother.
> 
> As for the rest of you're post I'm not even going to waste my time on a copy and paste post I already responded to.



He did no such thing, as his actual statements were ambiguous. Simply claiming them to be flimsy reasons does not make them so, especially when for most people "flimsy reasons" means "it doesn't fit with my beliefs". You are convinced that the possibility of this being a red herring is nonexistent, and are accusing others of bias? Bias doesn't work that way; you clearly believe the opposite of what most SS supporters believe, and this *WILL* alter your perception in which your ability to properly interpret information becomes warped; this is something inherent in everyone. Bias doesn't discriminate, and it is *impossible* for someone to analyse something objectively, without bias without a LOT of discipline, self-awareness and education. Anyone who claims otherwise is completely full of it. This is literally one of the reasons why peer-review even exists, because without someone else there to check your work, you'll end up literally unable to tell where you went wrong, and where you can improve. 

Also, nice thought-terminating clich? you have there in the middle of your post.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> And? If you haven't noticed that's what I've been saying.
> 
> Sasuke dimension jumping clearly left him temporarily weakened to the point where he was unable to use either his tomoe rinnegan or his MS.
> 
> None of which suggest he hasn't mastered the other rinnegan jutsu, which is what I said earlier. Not using them doesn't equate to not having mastered them.



i disagree with that because the 6 paths are rennigan basics. they are not shareningan exclusive  so losing the shareningan temporarily shouldnt factor into not using them at all. 

since he can use the normal rennigan for the teleportation which is a rennigan jutsu, i dont see any reason for not using the 6 paths aside from pis.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Nice try but no. Sasuke has physically aged and looks to be the same age as Naruto. Basically, what I'm saying is, time moved the same way in the different dimensions.



Sasuke was already that age and looked like that before he began the mission, which was confirmed by the flashback where he and Naruto were talking to the other kages. 

So SharinganGirl could possibly be onto something here.



Addy said:


> i disagree with that because the 6 paths are rennigan basics. they are not shareningan exclusive  so losing the shareningan temporarily shouldnt factor into not using them at all.
> 
> since he can use the normal rennigan, i dont see any reason for not using the 6 paths aside from pis.



He didn't need the six paths to take down Shin and his clone. That was evident.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> He didn't need the six paths to take down Shin and his clone. That was evident.



he got shat on by shin 



SharinganGirl said:


> Evil, I have a question. Is time related to the dimension jumping that Sasuke has been doing? Such as in a different dimension, time is moving much slower than in his own world? Could this be related to all those missing years that Sasuke was not in his daughter's life? Is he not aware of how much time passed? It's just a thought I've had for quite awhile...



good theory, that would make sense


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> he got shat on by shin



Because he deliberately took the attack to protect Sarada. Had nothing to do with him being incapable of taking down Shin in combat, which he was capable of doing almost effortlessly.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Because he deliberately took the attack to protect Sarada. Had nothing to do with him being incapable of taking down Shin in combat, which he was capable of doing almost effortlessly.



salad or not, does not matter. what he did in the start, does not matter because at the end he has the rennigan, a sharingan, and naruto by his side, but still got beet very easily.


----------



## wisam (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Naruto's Tnj
> 
> Well his talks with Sarada actually save this manga, honestly. She seems to inherit that aspect from Naruto whether intentional by Kishimoto or not (which is why they work so well together), I think she uses it efficiently, even against Bolto
> 
> ...



give up Indra tnj is running in naruto's family ,and it will be bolt's.
not in kishi uchiha ' s manga .
anyway so does sasuke use gengitsu on sarada to explian every thing to her ,same way what itachi did to sasuke before ,when he was back as edo tensi.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Ghost of Madara said:


> As of now tomoe'd Rinnegan are the only ones capable of  performing "Ame-no" jutsu, not regular Rinnegan. The data book even terms Kaguya's doujutsu "Rinnesharingan" and we can clearly see that Sasuke's is at the halfway point between both doujutsu despite just being termed Rinnegan. They should be classified differently much like Mangekyou Sharingan is from regular Sharingan or how Tenseigan is from Byakugan.
> 
> As of now, it would be incorrect to say that this power can be classified as "Rinnegan" (which would imply Obito, Nagato, and non-Shinju Madara would have had the potential for it).



doesn't sound right. Since Hago brought back ghost kages & teleported naruto,bijuus the others back into normal realm. 

rin'negan is rin'negan tomoe or no tomoe its rin'negan. Rinnesharingan crap is databook fodder until manga co signs it.

This gaiden is pretty poor stuff anime filler level even at this fast paced.Just go write a shoju manga man. What happened to fighting bad guys .Higher creative and editors and tall they come up with is sap opera garbage with no villain. Naruto still hasn't even fought or done anything but play columbo. There's actually no villain. Shin can just send sakura  back and chill.There's no point killing shin or fighting him really.

Would love to see hwo many complaint letters and tweets there are need to get rid of this new editor & crative team fucking atrocious. This is reaching shitty DBGT level ffs


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> salad or not, does not matter. what he did in the start, does not matter because at the end he has the rennigan, a sharingan, and naruto by his side, but still got beet very easily.



It certainly does matter. Had he not chose to protect Sarada then he doesn't get hit at all. And nothing from his rinnegan or sharingan would've helped him protect Sarada aside from susanoo (was unable to use at the time) and Shinra Tensei (which could've possibly injured Sarada and Naruto as well).


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Ghost of Madara said:


> As of now tomoe'd Rinnegan are the only ones capable of  performing "Ame-no" jutsu, not regular Rinnegan. The data book even terms Kaguya's doujutsu "Rinnesharingan" and we can clearly see that Sasuke's is at the halfway point between both doujutsu despite just being termed Rinnegan. They should be classified differently much like Mangekyou Sharingan is from regular Sharingan or how Tenseigan is from Byakugan.
> 
> As of now, it would be incorrect to say that this power can be classified as "Rinnegan" (which would imply Obito, Nagato, and non-Shinju Madara would have had the potential for it).



Sasuke loss tomoe as a result of his dimension jumping according to Evil, yet he still used Amenotejikara just find against Team Shin.

So no.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It certainly does matter. Had he not chose to protect Sarada then he doesn't get hit at all. And nothing from his rinnegan or sharingan would've helped him protect Sarada aside from susanoo (was unable to use at the time) and Shinra Tensei (which could've possibly injured Sarada as well).



had he had not to protect salad.

had shikamaru not have prep time against hidan.

yeah, they would have won but that doesn't mean they didnt lose at the end 

besides,  madara and nagato can levitate things with the rennigan as they did with the kunais (when hanzu killed yahiko), and sasuke (when madara almost killed sasuke). no need for shinra tense here to hurt salad.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> the sharinnegan =/= rennigan



She is helping us differentiate between the tomoed and non-tomoed versions.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> She is helping us differentiate between the tomoed and non-tomoed versions.



and everyone will refer to it as the *sharen*ingan when discussing


----------



## Deana (Jun 17, 2015)

I like ShariganGirl's theory. 


Addy said:


> good theory, that would make sense


Inner Sasuke: Holy shit, Sarada is a teenager! Why isn't she a little girl? I could then distract her with candy! I don't know know how to communicate with teenage girls. Find my happy place! Find my happy place! 

Outer Sasuke:


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> had he had not to protect salad.
> 
> had shikamaru not have prep time against hidan.
> 
> yeah, they would have won but that doesn't mean they didnt lose at the end



You're right it doesn't, but it doesn't mean they're incapable of something like you seem to be suggesting. The point being that Sasuke not using any six path jutsu does not equate to not having mastered them as none of them would've been any useful in that situation. 



> besides,  madara and nagato can levitate things with the rennigan as they did with the kunais (when hanzu killed yahiko), and sasuke (when madara almost killed sasuke).



Uh what Madara used against Sasuke was Limbo, not levitation.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 17, 2015)

So basically everything that got predicted happened...........................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> and everyone will refer to it as the *sharen*ingan when discussing



What since does it make to say Tomoed-Rinnegan =/= Rinnegan?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Because he deliberately took the attack to protect Sarada. Had nothing to do with him being incapable of taking down Shin in combat, which he was capable of doing almost effortlessly.



sounds like bitch boy excuses. This ninja battle aint shit fair out here in these fields.
Shin schooled sasuke. naruto got hit. And he improvised the plan and took sakura. 

Real ninjas all day ,just them ,by themselves ,in the field ,holding it down ,kunais by the waist ,straight face ,all day ,not a game.

Who makes the emoji's hear? I want to create one


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> You're right it doesn't, but it doesn't mean they're incapable of something like you seem to be suggesting.



i am suggesting that as of now, until we get confirmation, sasuke could have used  the rennigan jutsu to destroy shin but he sucks at it as he needs the shariningan to win against shin 



> Uh what Madara used against Sasuke was Limbo, not levitation.


 forgot about that lol but nagato did use levitation from i saw or a force field. 

still, he could have jumped infront of salad and used shinra tense on the kunais.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> What since does it make to say Tomoed-Rinnegan =/= Rinnegan?



You must be happy Klue. More rinnegan and more tears from BlinkST kun. 



Addy said:


> i am suggesting that as of now, until we get confirmation, sasuke could have used  the rennigan jutsu to destroy shin but he sucks at it as he needs the shariningan to win against shin



It was clearly made evident that he didn't believe he needed them and from his display against Shin in combat he didn't. He whooped both of them.



> forgot about that lol but nagato did use levitation from i saw or a force field.
> 
> still, he could have jumped infront of salad and used shinra tense on the kunais.



That could've possibly injured Sarada as I've been saying. Not to mention by the time he got in front of the kunai's they were already in his back. He wouldn't have had time to place himself in front of Sarada and then use Shinra Tensei as well.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Or he could've shinra tendered salad out of harms way.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> You must be happy Klue. More rinnegan and more tears from BlinkST kun.



Once Kishi confirms Tomoed Rinnegan = Senjutsu Rinnegan, I'll have it made.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> What since does it make to say Tomoed-Rinnegan =/= Rinnegan?



you will say....... but everyone else wont


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> you will say....... but everyone else wont



Then this forum is packed with freakin' n00bs. But I ain't mad. Do what ya gotta do, pimpin'.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Then this forum is packed with freakin' n00bs. But I ain't mad. Do what ya gotta do, *pimpin'. *



got dat right


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Or he could've shinra tendered salad out of harms way.



Bro, what the hell?


----------



## Jad (Jun 17, 2015)

I dropped this crappy manga. But, since I was looking for One Piece spoilers, I found this. The japanese text has shit Evil stated, just said differently. Could be fake, dunno.

【注】最新の未確定ネタバレ情報新情報入り次第、更新【ネタバレ候補④】『チェックメイト』決着はまだルフィの連発技でドフラミンゴ押されるがレベッカが人質にKOじゃなかったよかよって、不安がる住民だが、しかし鳥カゴが弱まっていくのを感じるゾロ特にゾロが押している部分がわずかな部分だが、糸が切れ、またふさがったしかし、ゾロは糸が切れた瞬間外から知っている覇気を感じたまさか…！！と驚くゾロ藤虎も感じ取ったらしく、ドフラミンゴはもう終わりだ政府が奴らを動かしていると…七武海の最後の始末は七武海でつけるのかもしれない一方ルフィは、それがお前の戦い方かとドフラミンゴに聞くミンゴがレベッカと思っていたのは、ロー（レベッカはヴィオラと供に無事）｢チェックメイト｣だと、ローがニヤっと、ガンマナイフそして最後のルフィが凄い覇気を纏い全身黒人、だがナイトメアのような感じではなく黒人版ルフィ特報はギネス認定～の件。ジャンプ表紙は、ルフィとエースとサボで宴風ポスターになってて、そこから一味全員とロー、ハンコック、ミホーク、コアラ、ビビ、しらほし、ペローナ、シャンクス、青雉とオールスターで宴と細かい絵。ＴＶで８月放送予定のエピソードオブサボで、オリジナルキャラの敵のシルエットが明らかにされてたコルボ山で暮らしていた頃のオリジナルストーリーをサボ視点で書かれるらしいあのキャラも出てくる！？ってあって、ドラゴンっぽいシルエットもあったので大人編でたぶんドラゴン出てくる

NARUTO Naruto 708 episodes Gaiden ~ seven Hokage and scarlet flowers one month - spoilers Because Sasuke to locate the mystery of the person who was afraid the Kaguya, Sasuke Sasuke of reincarnation eye was flying to a different space in samsara eye Sasuke fight with Akio and thin, which has been weakened is not the best eye normal Because it is a reincarnation eye, the space-time ninjutsu, that is when you are using the ability of samsara eye Sasuke can not use the kaleidoscope's ability to appear the head of Susanoo 
---------------- ---------------------- 
Sasuke and past happy reminiscence two happy memories of Sakura's was the first of the first kiss, but I was happy than it is ... (that salad was born?)


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Or he could've shinra tendered salad out of harms way.



So you want him to kill his own daughter?


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

Jad said:


> I dropped this crappy manga. But, since I was looking for One Piece spoilers, I found this. The japanese text has shit Evil stated, just said differently. Could be fake, dunno.
> 
> 【注】最新の未確定ネタバレ情報新情報入り次第、更新【ネタバレ候補④】『チェックメイト』決着はまだルフィの連発技でドフラミンゴ押されるがレベッカが人質にKOじゃなかったよかよって、不安がる住民だが、しかし鳥カゴが弱まっていくのを感じるゾロ特にゾロが押している部分がわずかな部分だが、糸が切れ、またふさがったしかし、ゾロは糸が切れた瞬間外から知っている覇気を感じたまさか…！！と驚くゾロ藤虎も感じ取ったらしく、ドフラミンゴはもう終わりだ政府が奴らを動かしていると…七武海の最後の始末は七武海でつけるのかもしれない一方ルフィは、それがお前の戦い方かとドフラミンゴに聞くミンゴがレベッカと思っていたのは、ロー（レベッカはヴィオラと供に無事）｢チェックメイト｣だと、ローがニヤっと、ガンマナイフそして最後のルフィが凄い覇気を纏い全身黒人、だがナイトメアのような感じではなく黒人版ルフィ特報はギネス認定～の件。ジャンプ表紙は、ルフィとエースとサボで宴風ポスターになってて、そこから一味全員とロー、ハンコック、ミホーク、コアラ、ビビ、しらほし、ペローナ、シャンクス、青雉とオールスターで宴と細かい絵。ＴＶで８月放送予定のエピソードオブサボで、オリジナルキャラの敵のシルエットが明らかにされてたコルボ山で暮らしていた頃のオリジナルストーリーをサボ視点で書かれるらしいあのキャラも出てくる！？ってあって、ドラゴンっぽいシルエットもあったので大人編でたぶんドラゴン出てくる
> 
> ...



they could have just copied evil's spoilers
:/


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jad said:


> I dropped this crappy manga. But, since I was looking for One Piece spoilers, I found this. The japanese text has shit Evil stated, just said differently. Could be fake, dunno.
> 
> 【注】最新の未確定ネタバレ情報新情報入り次第、更新【ネタバレ候補④】『チェックメイト』決着はまだルフィの連発技でドフラミンゴ押されるがレベッカが人質にKOじゃなかったよかよって、不安がる住民だが、しかし鳥カゴが弱まっていくのを感じるゾロ特にゾロが押している部分がわずかな部分だが、糸が切れ、またふさがったしかし、ゾロは糸が切れた瞬間外から知っている覇気を感じたまさか?!!と驚くゾロ藤虎も感じ取ったらしく、ドフラミンゴはもう終わりだ政府が奴らを動かしていると?七武海の最後の始末は七武海でつけるのかもしれない一方ルフィは、それがお前の戦い方かとドフラミンゴに聞くミンゴがレベッカと思っていたのは、ロー(レベッカはヴィオラと供に無事)｢チェックメイト｣だと、ローがニヤっと、ガンマナイフそして最後のルフィが凄い覇気を纏い全身黒人、だがナイトメアのような感じではなく黒人版ルフィ特報はギネス認定~の件。ジャンプ表紙は、ルフィとエースとサボで宴風ポスターになってて、そこから一味全員とロー、ハンコック、ミホーク、コアラ、ビビ、しらほし、ペローナ、シャンクス、青雉とオールスターで宴と細かい絵。TVで8月放送予定のエピソードオブサボで、オリジナルキャラの敵のシルエットが明らかにされてたコルボ山で暮らしていた頃のオリジナルストーリーをサボ視点で書かれるらしいあのキャラも出てくる!?ってあって、ドラゴンっぽいシルエットもあったので大人編でたぶんドラゴン出てくる
> 
> ...



Probably fake. People have been taking Evil's spoilers for the last few weeks and trying to create real spoilers based around them.


----------



## Jad (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> they could have just copied evil's spoilers
> :/



Yeah, that's a possibility. Honestly only looked at one post made by Evil on the front cover of this thread. So if this is the same shit stated twice, than my bad.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

Both JNB and OPN's blogs only contain English--->Japanese translations of what Evil posted. 

There are no new netabare JP scripts available at this time.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Jad said:


> I dropped this crappy manga. But, since I was looking for One Piece spoilers, I found this. The japanese text has shit Evil stated, just said differently. Could be fake, dunno.
> 
> 【注】最新の未確定ネタバレ情報新情報入り次第、更新【ネタバレ候補④】『チェックメイト』決着はまだルフィの連発技でドフラミンゴ押されるがレベッカが人質にKOじゃなかったよかよって、不安がる住民だが、しかし鳥カゴが弱まっていくのを感じるゾロ特にゾロが押している部分がわずかな部分だが、糸が切れ、またふさがったしかし、ゾロは糸が切れた瞬間外から知っている覇気を感じたまさか?！！と驚くゾロ藤虎も感じ取ったらしく、ドフラミンゴはもう終わりだ政府が奴らを動かしていると?七武海の最後の始末は七武海でつけるのかもしれない一方ルフィは、それがお前の戦い方かとドフラミンゴに聞くミンゴがレベッカと思っていたのは、ロー（レベッカはヴィオラと供に無事）｢チェックメイト｣だと、ローがニヤっと、ガンマナイフそして最後のルフィが凄い覇気を纏い全身黒人、だがナイトメアのような感じではなく黒人版ルフィ特報はギネス認定～の件。ジャンプ表紙は、ルフィとエースとサボで宴風ポスターになってて、そこから一味全員とロー、ハンコック、ミホーク、コアラ、ビビ、しらほし、ペローナ、シャンクス、青雉とオールスターで宴と細かい絵。ＴＶで８月放送予定のエピソードオブサボで、オリジナルキャラの敵のシルエットが明らかにされてたコルボ山で暮らしていた頃のオリジナルストーリーをサボ視点で書かれるらしいあのキャラも出てくる！？ってあって、ドラゴンっぽいシルエットもあったので大人編でたぶんドラゴン出てくる
> 
> ...



the translation is way too accurate


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

everything in that post has nothing newer than Evil's spoiler ck

edit: why is the japanese portion full of One Piece stuff


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Just saw those spoils.. Today is gonna be a long day..


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm still waiting on a valid excuse for Naruto. If Kishi really sticks to that rusty BS excuse for his performance...


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

titillate: to interest or excite (someone) in an enjoyable and often sexual way

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke's powers have weakened because he's been exhausting his energy dimension hopping. Nice.

Interdimensional sex then?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Sasuke wank?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

i hope sasuke made some progress and found the guy. 

12 years is too much to show up empty handed :/


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd like to see these happy moments, if by any chance Sasuke is actually smiling in any of them I will call kishi out. OOC is as bad as asspulls.

It'll probably be like how he retconned itachi during the massacre, Sasuke for 300 chapter relived that shit, then one day he remembers him crying? Nah, not buying it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

Karin being the mother of Sasuke's daugher is not ooc for him tho. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Karin being the mother of Sasuke's daugher is not ooc for him tho.


Sarada can be Karin's daughter without Sasuke having sex with Karin.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 17, 2015)

So, after Sakura, Naruto is the victim of trolling.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So, after Sakura, Naruto is the victim of trolling.



Naruto was trolled the moment he didn't end this fight in 701. Everyday this saga drags on the less I hate Boruto


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So, after Sakura, Naruto is the victim of trolling.



The chair. The true great villain of Naruto. Slowly weakens gods.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Naruto was trolled the moment he didn't end this fight in 701.



plus he is fat now


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

That's not fat, it's healthy. You guys are falling for the photoshop images depicting men as objects or eyecandy. It's all fake.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 17, 2015)

He's busy saving the world so his family could live peacefully in it and he's the only one that can do it. You would rather stay with your family and wake up one day to see them dead?

And he's a badass cause he's jumping dimensions, yeah


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> I'd like to see these happy moments, if by any chance Sasuke is actually smiling in any of them I will call kishi out. OOC is as bad as asspulls.


Him smiling isn't OOC. He's done it both pre, and post massacre. 


> Sarada can be Karin's daughter without Sasuke having sex with Karin.



She sure as hell ain't a test tube baby so you're running out of options.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2015)

Arisu said:


> He's busy saving the world so his family could live peacefully in it and he's the only one that can do it. You would rather stay with your family and wake up one day to see them dead?
> 
> And he's a badass cause he's jumping dimensions, yeah



He can jump dimensions but can't jump home kiss his wifu and dauther?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hm anyone know what the VIZ translation of that line from Shikamaru is or the accurate translation from the raw?

MS:



MP:



Because depending on the accuracy that line could've been alluding to the fact that Sasuke is in different dimensions hence why he can't charge his phone.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken.  
In one of my "MS translation" threads OD said Sasuke using a phone wasn't specified.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> She sure as hell ain't a test tube baby so you're running out of options.


I wasn't aware the possibility was nonexistent now. Not to say that I think Sarada is Karin's anyway.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> If I'm not mistaken.
> In one of my "MS translation" threads OD said Sasuke using a phone wasn't specified.



Good to know.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Hm anyone know what the VIZ translation of that line from Shikamaru is or the accurate translation from the raw?
> 
> MS:
> 
> ...



[sp]



[/sp]

あいついつまでたってもアナログだな?

"No matter how much time passes by, he (always) uses analogue, eh....."

サスケの任務は八割が充電もできねェ未開拓地での活動だ?無理言うな.

"80% of the time, Sasuke's missions are activities in undeveloped areas where he even can't charge (things)...Don't say it's unreasonable (of Sasuke)."


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Hm anyone know what the VIZ translation of that line from Shikamaru is or the accurate translation from the raw?
> 
> MS:
> 
> ...


Here.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Because depending on the accuracy that line could've been alluding to the fact that Sasuke is in different dimensions hence why he can't charge his phone.


It's unfortunate bubble placement, but it's Shikamaru who is calling Sasuke old-fashioned.

Since Shikamaru wasn't at the Kage meeting, he shouldn't know what Sasuke's mission actually is.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Mariko said:


> He can jump dimensions but can't jump home kiss his wifu and dauther?




If dimension jumping was that easy he could have. But unfortunately it requires a lot of chakra. That even explains why he was away for so long. God knows how many years he has to store the chakra to go through one dimension.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sarada: where have YoU been? Father I missed u!
Sasuke: none of your business, now get out of here, go, while I reminisce the good times.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok. I just read what Evil said.
I really hope the dimension thing is not that big of a deal in the chapter as I had all was hated that and wish it was never add to the manga.
Oh god please dont make a Sarada a diffident  dimension baby.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Loooooooool @ being Sarada born in another dimension.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



overlordofnobodies said:


> Ok. I just read what Evil said.
> I really hope the dimension thing is not that big of a deal in the chapter as I had all was hated that and wish it was never add to the manga.
> Oh god please dont make a Sarada a diffident  dimension baby.



This starting to look like a real possibility, Sasuke metting some alternate Karin who was basically a female Naruto and falling in love with her.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> This starting to look like a real possibility, Sasuke metting some alternate Karin who was basically a female Naruto and falling in love with her.



Oh Lawd.

That's just terrible.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> I'm surprised you don't remember that.



It's the first I heard of it .


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Loooooooool @ being Sarada born in another dimension.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> This starting to look like a real possibility, Sasuke metting some alternate Karin who was basically a female Naruto and falling in love with her.



This would be really stupid. I hope not.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Klue said:


> Oh Lawd.
> 
> That's just terrible.



I know, if it turns out to be truth I will bash my head against a wall.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Loooooooool @ being Sarada born in another dimension.



Well that's one way to explain the lack of birth certificate.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> This starting to look like a real possibility, Sasuke metting some alternate Karin who was basically a female Naruto and falling in love with her.



Who gave Kishi a dubbed version of Interstellar and the volumes of Fairy Tail that had the Edolas arc.....

Seriously though, I hope not. That shit needs to stay in Kdramas.


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

So it seems like my prediction that Sasuke would use Kaguya's spacetime jutsu turned out to be true. The only thing missing for Sasuke to surpass or match Kaguya is to have the chakra to continuously use the jutsu. This Sasuke combined with the chakra from the bijuus he absorbed during the fight with Naruto would be just as strong as Kaguya.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> What are their thoughts on Sasuke's new Rinne feats?



I'm guessing the recharge times are ridiculous if it effects even his MS. Damn.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm guessing the recharge times are ridiculous if it effects even his MS. Damn.



Well even Kaguya states that jumping dimensions costs a lot of chakra and she possesses more chakra than any character in the series. 

So I can see why he'd be severely weakened after using it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm guessing the recharge times are ridiculous if it effects even his MS. Damn.



He used Amenotejikara against Team Shin.

No one remembers.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> He used Amenotejikara against Team Shin.
> 
> No one remembers.



Wasn't that his regular Rinnegan teleport tech?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Wasn't that his regular Rinnegan teleport tech?



Same jutsu as Kaguya's. 

With a different name, but......


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Wasn't that his regular Rinnegan teleport tech?



And the dimension hopping wouldn't be Rinnegan-specific? 

Seperate cooldowns maybe, but that doesn't explain the lack of his MS techniques.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> He used Amenotejikara against Team Shin.
> 
> No one remembers.



he can't use MS but can use his Rinnegan tech...

... makes sense


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> he can't use MS but can use his Rinnegan tech...
> 
> ... makes sense



That's Kishi for you, and I ain't mad.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*

Sasuke must have had a hard in...


ANOTHER DIMENSION!


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> That's Kishi for you, and I ain't mad.



of course you're not

he's dishing out Rinnegan feats and not sharingan ones


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Well even Kaguya states that jumping dimensions costs a lot of chakra and she possesses more chakra than any character in the series.
> 
> So I can see why he'd be severely weakened after using it.


Sasuke has achieved Kaguya level charka confirmed. 


Klue said:


> He used Amenotejikara against Team Shin.
> 
> No one remembers.





Klue said:


> Same jutsu as Kaguya's.
> 
> With a different name, but......



No it's not silly Klue. Same class, but a completely different tech. One in involves local spatial displacement the other is displacing yourself and others into another dimension.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke has achieved Kaguya level charka confirmed.



I need a Zef "Lawd" pic right now.





ShadowReij said:


> No it's not silly Klue. Same class, but a completely different tech. One in involves local spatial displacement the other is displacing yourself and others into another dimension.



Same shit. 



DarkTorrent said:


> of course you're not
> 
> he's dishing out Rinnegan feats and not sharingan ones



Got me.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Same jutsu as Kaguya's.
> 
> With a different name, but......



Makes me wonder if Kishi will ever explain why one of the Kotoamatsukami (MS) is a Sharrinnegan tech (Amenominaka) 
or if we'll ever get to see the other 4 Amatsukami. 
Meh, the names are probably chosen at random.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Makes me wonder if Kishi will ever explain why one of the Kotoamatsukami (MS) is a Sharrinnegan tech (Amenominaka)
> or if we'll ever get to see the other 4 Amatsukami.
> 
> *Meh, the names are probably chosen at random*.



Took the words right off my keyboard.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Platypus said:


> And the dimension hopping wouldn't be Rinnegan-specific?
> 
> Seperate cooldowns maybe, but that doesn't explain the lack of his MS techniques.



Apparently dimension warping drains him to the point he can't use MS. Which makes sense. As it has already been established that warping across different dimensions takes a lot more effort.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke has achieved Kaguya level charka confirmed.


so sakura can punch him into the next dimension?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke investigating in Kaguya's dimensions doesn't explain him not keeping contact with his family btw


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm still not entirely convinced this feat is capable of being performed by a rinnegan without tomoes. The only two people who have done this have had a rinnegan with tomoes.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 17, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Sasuke investigating in Kaguya's dimensions doesn't explain him not keeping contact with his family btw



I agree with you and this is unnecessary and nonsense  
since sasuke with sakura,, in that case she should tell sarada everything!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke throughout the timeskip has apparently gotten even stronger. Naruto should considering switching careers.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl had a good theory as to why Sasuke hadn't contacted his family in so long. She said that time may move slower in those different dimensions compared to the actual one so Sasuke wouldn't realize he was gone for as long as he actually was. 

It'd be a decent explanation for him being absent from Sarada's life for so long.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> SharingGirl had a good theory as to why Sasuke hadn't contacted his family in so long. She said that time may move slowly in those different dimensions so Sasuke wouldn't realize he was gone for as long as he actually was.
> 
> It'd be a decent explanation for him being absent from Sarada's life for so long.


I wouldn't mind this theory if it wasn't for Sasuke not being able to recognize Sarada for a while


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> well, he and naruto can sense each other from other dimensions lol



Naruto can't even sense wherever the hell Sakura is.

Pretty sure Naruto's sensing is fodder level now 

Okay. Not fodder level but you know what I mean.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

there were no implications that time flows differently in Kaguya's dimensions

Hokages didn't wait days/months/years while team 7 were fighting Kaguya


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Naruto can't even sense wherever the hell Sakura is.
> 
> Pretty sure Naruto's sensing is fodder level now
> 
> Okay. Not fodder level but you know what I mean.



but how does sasuke sense her though if he indeed uses the susno'o against shin? 

edit: oro gives him the place. i forgot


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke went to another dimension for a day, came back and 12 years Have passed in real time  



There's conflict, but no contradiction in my reaction.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

What I'm wondering is how the hell they got to where Sakura is? I'm assuming they got there considering Evil mentions Sasuke using susanoo and I don't see why he'd do that unless he was being attacked or trying to defend someone. 

Naruto couldn't sense them so not exactly sure how they'd manage to find them.


----------



## Sppidy (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke's regular S/T jutsu is equivalent to regular sharingan jutsu and Katon jutsu in terms of chakra requirement.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm still not entirely convinced this feat is capable of being performed by a rinnegan without tomoes. The only two people who have done this have had a rinnegan with tomoes.



Hagos dimension feats shit on this. He got regular rin'negan. everything you see hago did it in the 80's all your rin'negans are called ringans.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Kaguya's dimension's are entire planets btw.



While it was dark in Narutoverse all the dimensions Kaguya switched to seemed to have their own light source(star).


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> SharinganGirl had a good theory as to why Sasuke hadn't contacted his family in so long. She said that time may move slower in those different dimensions compared to the actual one so Sasuke wouldn't realize he was gone for as long as he actually was.
> 
> It'd be a decent explanation for him being absent from Sarada's life for so long.



The space-time continuum and dimensions are pretty popular tropes. Wouldn't be shocked. 



Haruka Katana said:


> I wouldn't mind this theory if it wasn't for Sasuke not being able to recognize Sarada for a while



Eh. A squishy infant and a tween do look remarkably different, even if it's your own kid.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> but how does sasuke sense her though if he indeed uses the susno'o against shin?
> 
> edit: oro gives him the place. i forgot



Most likely oro showed him where it is and he instant transmitted there perhaps not even waiting for Naruto and used Susanoo against Shin's weapons attack.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Could he have switched places through an security image on a monitor? How broken is this sh....


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kaguya's dimension's are entire planets btw.
> 
> 
> 
> While it was dark in Narutoverse all the dimensions Kaguya switched to seemed to have their own light source(star).



yes

but that doesn't mean time flows differently there

a character's perception of time on the other hand can get fucked up

but not to the extent that 1 year is like 1 day


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeh, if time flowed different the events in the other dimensions would've happened at a different rate.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Sppidy said:


> So Sasuke's regular S/T jutsu is equivalent to regular sharingan jutsu and Katon jutsu in terms of chakra requirement.



Correction, with his current tank warping in the same plane is now just equivalent to a katon. 

Warping across still takes quite a bit.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Not exactly sure how Sasuke's chakra reserves could've jumped to the point where he can jump dimensions seeing as Kaguya made it quite clear that it was taxing even for her. 

But then again, lol Kishi.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2015)

Well it still is taxing though. So much so it fucks with his sharingan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kaguya's dimension's are entire planets btw.
> 
> 
> 
> While it was dark in Narutoverse all the dimensions Kaguya switched to seemed to have their own light source(star).



This sounds better than dimension bullshit. But even Thats bullshit as all those planets no life.
12 years to see 6 planets sounds like good bullshit.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Not exactly sure how Sasuke's chakra reserves could've jumped to the point where he can jump dimensions seeing as Kaguya made it quite clear that it was taxing even for her.
> 
> But then again, lol Kishi.



this is the same kaguya who got blitzed by sakura so yeah, lol kishi


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope we finally get to see the inside of Kaguya's castle in her dimension it was a dick move for Kishimoto to show it but then never show us what was inside.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Does this mean Sasuke >>> Naruto since Sasuke got weakened cuz he was dimension jumping and shit while Naruto was rusty because of some paperwork, which isn't even on the same level of dimension jumping.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm confused ... How does this Rinnegan ability help Sasuke against Ashura Avatar 

Anyway, this Chapter sounds interesting from the looks of it. I'm entertained at the fact of Naruto's being shown in a light, a light that he needs to get back to his whole self and upgrade.

It should provide for a nice ending when he steals the show, eh Kishi?


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 17, 2015)

Wait, didn't Zetsu say Shifting dimensions (I.E. How she almost dropped them into Lava) was taxing, not the Space-Time Portals?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

It doesn't Naruto is still stronger because he still has access to his triple headed Kurama while Sasuke no longer has access to the Bijuu powered Susanoo.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Not exactly sure how Sasuke's chakra reserves could've jumped to the point where he can jump dimensions seeing as Kaguya made it quite clear that it was taxing even for her.
> 
> But then again, lol Kishi.



Kaguya was summoning the entire dimension. Her regular teleportation through the black thing does
not take nearly as much chakra.


----------



## wisam (Jun 17, 2015)

so ,does sasuke's rinne now>hago's?
because hago was need all kages to bring team7 from kaguya's dimensions and sasuke now has same technique kaguya used before?


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Kaguya was summoning the entire dimension. Her regular teleportation through the black thing does
> not take nearly as much chakra.



Yea she changed an entire world around her.
I assume that Sasuke's version effects only him and perhaps his close environment.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

wisam said:


> so ,does sasuke's rinne now>hago's?
> because hago was need all kages to bring team7 from kaguya's dimensions and sasuke now has same technique kaguya used before?



Hago needed them because he gave all of his chakra to Naruto and Sasuke moments ago.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> Wait, didn't Zetsu say Shifting dimensions (I.E. How she almost dropped them into Lava) was taxing, not the Space-Time Portals?



It's unclear if what Sasuke is doing is the former or the latter. The former seems more likely seeing as that jutsu is used specifically from the eye while the latter isn't.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

wisam said:


> so ,does sasuke's rinne now>hago's?
> because hago was need all kages to bring team7 from kaguya's dimensions and sasuke now has same technique kaguya used before?



Hago was a spirit and he has given all of his chakra to Sasuke and Naruto beforehand.
Regardless he had to summon all bijuus and Naruto/sasuke/Kakashi/Sakura.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder how Sasuke searched the acid dimension


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

How do we know he searched Kaguya's dimensions and didn't end up somewhere else


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> I wonder how Sasuke searched the acid dimension


Good question since he shouldn't be able to fly with Susanoo right after using a dimension hopping technique.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well we don't really know how many times he can use it before it severely drains him. It may only be once or it could be more than once. Though I suspect it's more than once as I can't imagine Sasuke would dimension jump knowing he can't jump back because he's incapable of using it again.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

We breached dimension jumping now though ....

Newer generation


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

he can summon hawks in those dimensions


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Well we don't really know how many times he can use it before it severely drains him. It may only be once or it could be more than once.



Remember when we thought his Rinne shifting made a ring of tomoe disappear each time it was used? Who knows, that could actually be the case here with his dimension hopping.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Good question since he shouldn't be able to fly with Susanoo right after using a dimension hopping technique.



Isn't the whole dimension full of acid from top to bottom since the acid leaked out when Obito tried to open it, so there'd be no land to walk on or space to fly. I'm gonna assume the Rinnegan gives you some anti-acid scuba diving kit


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> We breached dimension jumping now though ....
> 
> Newer generation



Older generation


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Remember when we thought his Rinne shifting made a ring of tomoe disappear each time it was used? Who knows, that could actually be the case here with his dimension hopping.



Ah good theory. That could be it. That would give him 2 jumps, which would essentially be perfect considering he could jump back if needed.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Older generation


K11


----------



## wisam (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hago needed them because he gave all of his chakra to Naruto and Sasuke moments ago.



I'm not speaking about chakara ,but about justu itself .
so sasuke is midway between kaguya's and hago's abilities.
maybe he can do all their justus or rinne is truely gives all abilities that user wants.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if Sasuke took Sakura with him when they were younger. She'd help with the dimensional hopping since her chakra pool is so big.



Pocalypse said:


> I wonder how Sasuke searched the acid dimension



The acid dimension could have simply landed on a part where there was acid. Like opening a portal in the middle of the ocean. It doesn't mean there wasn't land elsewhere.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank God we got the Tomoe thing figured out.

I couldn't go another week with people on this forum making the *retarded* argument that the Tomoe on Sasuke's Rinnegan had no purpose. Denial 101.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

shintebukuro said:


> Thank God we got the Tomoe thing figured out.
> 
> I couldn't go another week with people on this forum making the *retarded* argument that the Tomoe on Sasuke's Rinnegan had no purpose. Denial 101.



It's not like there wasn't precedence. Sasuke's unique MS design (the pupil being red with the background being black while the other MS were the opposite) had no purpose. But yea, I agree it's good to have the tomoe issue straightened out. 

Sasuke's:



Others:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

> much like Itachi used to do with him?



about this point. Did not itachi fucked Sasuke's life like no other tho? 

Anyway, hopfully all that crap gets cleared up in this chapter so we can move on.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The acid dimension could have simply landed on a part where there was acid. Like opening a portal in the middle of the ocean. It doesn't mean there wasn't land elsewhere.



All other dimensions had land being shown apart from the acid dimension, Kaguya even travelled to all the dimensions apart from acid one. There's more evidence of the acid dimension being just full of acid compared to the dimension being 50/50. It's not a coincidence that she didn't use that specific dimension.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Yea she changed an entire world around her.
> I assume that Sasuke's version effects only him and perhaps his close environment.



Seems to me that Kaguya's ability is identical to Sasuke's, just with a longer reach. 

Effecting the entire world, rewriting reality, I still have no clue what Kakashi was going on about.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Effecting the entire world, rewriting reality, I still have no clue what Kakashi was going on about.[/FONT]


Well there no visual cue for when Kaguya changed dimensions so Kakashi probably just assumed she was able to alter them at will.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Well there no visual cue for when Kaguya changed dimensions so Kakashi probably just assumed she was able to alter them at will.



He said so a moment after questioning if they swapped dimensions again. Really strange.

Give me a second and I'll find the manga page.

*Edit*


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> All other dimensions had land being shown apart from the acid dimension, Kaguya even travelled to all the dimensions apart from acid one. There's more evidence of the acid dimension being just full of acid compared to the dimension being 50/50. It's not a coincidence that she didn't use that specific dimension.



Then there's no point. If Kaguya can't survive in that place neither can the aliens. She was an alien herself.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Seems to me that Kaguya's ability is identical to Sasuke's, just with a longer reach.





Which is only natural when you're powered by the chakra of nine bijuus and every living ninja in the world.


----------



## QUEEN SSS (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke got that advantage again so we can see his power . He can travel from dimension to another >> kaguya's dimensions << that's why we couldn't see tomoes on his riinnegan

And there is a flashback of sakura bat sasuke and her >>> seems like mother confirm Sakura is the real mom and the DNA belongs to sasuke or sarada <<

Viva uchiha


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke is still getting power ups now 
jeez just pass the torch to sarada already


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

shintebukuro said:


> Thank God we got the Tomoe thing figured out.
> 
> I couldn't go another week with people on this forum making the *retarded* argument that the Tomoe on Sasuke's Rinnegan had no purpose. Denial 101.



Now we only need for him to explain what the tomoe indicate.

Sharingan or Senjutsu.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> So Sasuke is still getting power ups now
> jeez just pass the torch to sarada already



To a woman? With a vajayna ?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Which is only natural when you're powered by the chakra of nine bijuus and every living ninja in the world.



And this makes sense to me, but why the name change?

Rinnegan and Rinne Sharingan, breaking my balls Kishi.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Now we only need for him to explain what the tomoe's indicate.
> 
> Sharingan or Senjutsu.



I support the Senjutsu theory.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

I remember seeing a screen shot of someone saying the Sharingan provides the Infinite and the Rinnegan provides the Tsukuyomi


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> I support the Senjutsu theory.



Six Paths Senjutsu: Rinnegan with 9 Tomoe.

Senjutsu works for me too.



lndra said:


> I remember seeing a screen shot of someone saying the Sharingan provides the Infinite and the Rinnegan provides the Tsukuyomi



The Wikia community is hilarious.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> And this makes sense to me, but why the name change?
> 
> Rinnegan and Rinne Sharingan, breaking my balls Kishi.




And let's not forget: It is called Rinne *Sharingan*, not Shari Rinnegan. 











*Fueling the fight* :inovilla


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It's not like there wasn't precedence. Sasuke's unique MS design (the pupil being red with the background being black while the other MS were the opposite) had no purpose. But yea, I agree it's good to have the tomoe issue straightened out.


Sasuke's tomoe seal spread to the edge of the iris, while the others remained centered. There's no _"background"_ swap; the iris is still red.



shintebukuro said:


> Thank God we got the Tomoe thing figured out.
> 
> I couldn't go another week with people on this forum making the *retarded* argument that the Tomoe on Sasuke's Rinnegan had no purpose. Denial 101.


Yooo, who said that the Rinnegan having tomoe meant it was fresh/half-baked/underdeveloped?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

The only new gen kid who even has a chance of coming close to Naruto and Sasuke is Mitsuki since he just needs a Byakugan to get Tenseigan.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> So Sasuke is still getting power ups now
> jeez just pass the torch to sarada already



More like a power down since that feat made him weaker at the end of the day.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Arisu said:


> If dimension jumping was that easy he could have. But unfortunately it requires a lot of chakra. That even explains why he was away for so long. God knows how many years he has to store the chakra to go through one dimension.



Guess his "wife" wasn't worth that chakra that needed to be spent.  this is the shittiest marriage I've ever seen foh


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

Wonder how long he was stuck in each dimension few days, months or years. Wonder if eh encountered other aliens


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Guess his "wife" wasn't worth that chakra that needed to be spent.  this is the shittiest marriage I've ever seen foh



Beyond Kaguya is far more important. I dare you to disagree.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Now we only need for him to explain what the tomoe indicate.
> 
> Sharingan or Senjutsu.




Seeing as how Rinnegan + Rikudou Senjutsu = Rinne Sharingan, I feel very comfortable saying that (Rikudou) senjutsu is the answer.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The only new gen kid who even has a chance of coming close to Naruto and Sasuke is *Mitsuki since he just needs a Byakugan to get Tenseigan*.



 . You need to be hyuuga to even get that,This guy don't have purple eyes & he's from ''another'' village.
          Unless he's toneri's kid I cant see it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm wondering if he was even in any of Kaguya's specific dimensions, or at least for any extended amount of time. He did seem to be wandering around in a forest, and none of her dimensions are like that. 

Since he was researching her origins, and the woman is literally a tree, and Sauce was in a forest...



Pocalypse said:


> Isn't the whole dimension full of acid from top to bottom since the acid leaked out when Obito tried to open it, so there'd be no land to walk on or space to fly. I'm gonna assume the Rinnegan gives you some anti-acid scuba diving kit


Assuming he went there, he might of controlled the acid with suiton or something. Or maybe he touched down on a shore somewhere.



Altair21 said:


> Ah good theory. That could be it. That would give him 2 jumps, which would essentially be perfect considering he could jump back if needed.


It's most likely a Koto Amatsukami type cooldown deal as well, though probably not close to the 10 years extreme.



ch1p said:


> I wonder if Sasuke took Sakura with him when they were younger. She'd help with the dimensional hopping since her chakra pool is so big.



That would make a lot of things fall into place, like Sarada not being born in Konoha and why Naruto was oblivious to her being pregnant. Plus it would fulfill Sasuke's "next time" promise. 

Furthermore, I'm really seeing that tower Sasuke was at as some sort of equivalent of Kaguya's castle's, which I see as dimension hubs for some reason. The Tomoe and Byakugo diamond might be more than merely an aesthetic design choice if that's really the case.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> More like a power down since that feat made him weaker at the end of the day.


At the end if the day only him, and Kaguya can do it. Drawback or not.


Law Trafalgar said:


> Guess his "wife" wasn't worth that chakra that needed to be spent.  this is the shittiest marriage I've ever seen foh


> Enemy stronger then Kaguya
> Should carry family


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Beyond Kaguya is far more important. I dare you to disagree.



but all he needed was to summon a hawk and give it a message


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> More like a power down since that feat made him weaker at the end of the day.



Not really considering it's only temporary.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> but all he needed was to summon a hawk and give it a message



Someone would have to summon the hawk from the other side. 


Not worth the effort.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> At the end if the day only him, and Kaguya can do it. Drawback or not.



Not sure why should I care.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Guess his "wife" wasn't worth that chakra that needed to be spent.  this is the shittiest marriage I've ever seen foh



That would just make his mission even longer and make it more painful between him and Sarada. Seems that Kishi shits on your opinion.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not sure why should I care.



Sasuke can send cats to different dimensions, with no way to return.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> At the end if the day only him, and Kaguya can do it. Drawback or not.
> 
> > Enemy stronger then Kaguya
> > Should carry family



Don't try and validate this nonsense, it's a shit pairing and marriage. Dude can't see his wife who he "loves" for 1 day in 12 years? You can't justify this nonsense, one day isn't going to be the deciding factor on whether the world gets destroyed or not. Hell not even 1 week. Foh, its as shitty and vain as a marriage gets


----------



## vagnard (Jun 17, 2015)

It seems Sasuke doesn't have enough chakra to teleport to home dimension


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke can send cats to different dimensions, with no way to return.


Does that mean he can finally leave Sakura somewhere else?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't see what can be more important to Sakura than her and Sasuke's first kiss other than Sarada's birth, so maybe this chapter goes back to the Sakura is the mother shit.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Arisu said:


> That would just make his mission even longer and make it more painful between him and Sarada. Seems that Kishi shits on your opinion.



Just keep trying to justify this nonsense all you want, as if one day is what changes the course of mankind. Looks like Kishi is shitting on your stupid marriage.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke can send cats to different dimensions, with no way to return.



Good for him. 

tho since cats can be summoned, then they will just return with reverse-summoning jutsu like the falcon.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> . You need to be hyuuga to even get that,This guy don't have purple eyes & he's from ''another'' village.
> 
> Unless he's toneri's kid I cant see it.


Transplant and he is Toneri's son Mitsuki's name name means full moon and he looks exactly like him.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Someone would have to summon the hawk from the other side.



summons live in the Nardo world, don't they? (it was mentioned that Myobokuzan is 40 days of traveling from Konoha iirc)

even if they don't they still have access to Nardoworld as we saw with the toads

so if keeeping in touch with his family was important for Saucey he could have easily found a solution



> Not worth the effort.



seems to be the case


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Good for him.
> 
> tho since cats can be summoned, then they will just return with reverse-summoning jutsu like the falcon.



Forgot about the reverse summoning jutsu.

Damn it. 

Mark this as your first (and only) victory against Sir. Klue. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Don't try and validate this nonsense, it's a shit pairing and marriage. Dude can't see his wife who he "loves" for 1 day in 12 years? You can't justify this nonsense, one day isn't going to be the deciding factor on whether the world gets destroyed or not. Hell not even 1 week. Foh, its as shitty and vain as a marriage gets



Oh, back to using recycled garbage. 

All I heard from that was "I'm going to try and remind you of these trolls because /I/ can't forget about them"

well, good. They were meant for you anyway


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

I forgot about Reverse summoning


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Don't try and validate this nonsense, it's a shit pairing and marriage. Dude can't see his wife who he "loves" for 1 day in 12 years? You can't justify this nonsense, one day isn't going to be the deciding factor on whether the world gets destroyed or not. Hell not even 1 week. Foh, its as shitty and vain as a marriage gets



Hm, This makes sense. These pairings are hilarious. Meanwhile Burrito wants Naruto to notice him  but Naruto all like "Sasuke!!"


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

shintebukuro said:


> Seeing as how Rinnegan + Rikudou Senjutsu = Rinne Sharingan, I feel very comfortable saying that (Rikudou) senjutsu is the answer.





Klue said:


> Six Paths Senjutsu: Rinnegan with 9 Tomoe.
> 
> Senjutsu works for me too.





Zef said:


> I support the Senjutsu theory.



The Senjutsu Rinnegan theory doesn't sit well with me to be honest. Hagoromo's didn't have tomoe despite obviously having Rikudo Senjutsu, and  Madara's Rinnegan didn't change when both he and Obito obtained it.

I'm thinking it's just a halfway point between a regular Rinnegan and Rinne Sharingan.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Dude has a freaking just that lets him hop dimensions and he can't visit his daughter and her adoptive mother once? Bullshit, oh with that nonsense. In the end Sasuke didn't even get into some major life saving battle those 12 years.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Don't try and validate this nonsense, it's a shit pairing and marriage.


I hear something....




> Dude can't see his wife who he "loves" for 1 day in 12 years?


It's not 12 years.
Unless you believe the Sasuke we saw at the Gokage summit flashback is 12 years younger then current Sasuke. 

The 12 year absence in unconfirmed fan theory that makes no sense.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea I'm not sure why people assume Sasuke was gone for 12 years. The flashback of the kage summit should've put an end to that nonsense.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> I hear something....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seared said she doesn't remember him at all and she's 12, try again. You act like Kishi isn't shit with his timeline


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Yea I'm not sure why people assume Sasuke was gone for 12 years. The flashback of the kage summit should've put an end to that nonsense.



Ye, flashback should've been around the time of #700.

Why didn't he visit his daughter back then though?


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

It's weird though that Bolto/Himawari were about 5-8 in the Last, Naruto wasn't the Hokage.

Then you have the Kage Summit, where Naruto is the Hokage (Apparently around 700 time) and Sarada still has no memories of her father, and he didn't start this mission until Naruto became hokage.

But yeah, Rinne-teleport solos


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> The Senjutsu Rinnegan theory doesn't sit well with me to be honest. Hagoromo's didn't have tomoe despite obviously having Rikudo Senjutsu, and  Madara's Rinnegan didn't change when both he and Obito obtained it.


When this is pointed out, they usually fall silent. 



> _I'm thinking it's just a halfway point between a regular Rinnegan and Rinne Sharingan._


That would force Klue to admit to certain things...


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Grumpier and grumpier.
> 
> Dont worry and trust Evil



Yep like I said, can't defend either Sasuke or Sakura's action yet they are the greatest couple. Her best memory is probably holding Sasuke and Karin's love child but


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Ye, flashback should've been around the time of #700.
> 
> *Why didn't he visit his daughter back then though?*



That I can't even attempt to explain. It makes no sense for Sasuke to be in the village and not see his daughter.

Like I said before, lol Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> When this is pointed out, they usually fall silent.



Hagoromo possesses Indra's chakra, he should have Sharingan too.





SaiST said:


> That would force Klue to admit to certain things...


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Yep like I said, can't defend either Sasuke or Sakura's action yet they are the greatest couple. Her best memory is probably holding Sasuke and Karin's *love child* but



That?s what I told you tot rust Evil


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Imagine if Kishimoto pulled this shit on Naruto back in Part 1 where he asked every blonde person if she/he was his mother :


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> The Senjutsu Rinnegan theory doesn't sit well with me to be honest. Hagoromo's didn't have tomoe despite obviously having Rikudo Senjutsu, and  Madara's Rinnegan didn't change when both he and Obito obtained it.
> 
> I'm thinking it's just a halfway point between a regular Rinnegan and Rinne Sharingan.



It's exactly because Hagoromo's Rinnegan lack tomoe why I support the Senjutsu Rinnegan theory.

IMO he got it as a result of Kabuto saving him. But the manga, and Databook disagrees so


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Corvida said:


> That?s what I told you tot rust Evil



Yes because 1 memory/chapter is going to fix 12 years of  a shitty marriage


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo possess Indra's chakra, he should have Sharingan too.


Just as Madara retained the Sharingan's power after he started using the Rinnegan?

Genjutsu castin' 'n all that?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Since when did Sakura have a "massive chakra pool"? I didn't read... basically the whole war arc, so if it was declared in there somewhere, then I haven't seen it.

She wouldn't have nearly the chakra at her disposal that Naruto does if Sasuke really needed chakra to pull off some move.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's weird though that Bolto/Himawari were about 5-8 in the Last, Naruto wasn't the Hokage.
> 
> Then you have the Kage Summit, where Naruto is the Hokage (Apparently around 700 time) and Sarada still has no memories of her father, and he didn't start this mission until Naruto became hokage.
> 
> But yeah, Rinne-teleport solos



Im pretty sure they said Himawari was learning how to walk/run, so she was probably 2 while Bolt was 5


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> He said so a moment after questioning if they swapped dimensions again. Really strange.
> 
> Give me a second and I'll find the manga page.
> 
> *Edit*



Probably wrong about this but that panel made me think that rather than just sending them to a new dimension that was already there Kaguya was creating a new dimension each time. Which would be kind of crazy.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Just as Madara retained the Sharingan's power after he started using the Rinnegan?
> 
> Genjutsu castin' 'n all that?



Why isn't Susano'o good enough? It is also formed from Uchiha chakra powers.

No eyes ain't nuffin' but a thang.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Yes because 1 memory/chapter is going to fix 12 years of  a shitty marriage



Hey dodnt look at me-you were the one saying Kishi sucked at timelines

How could I had told Saskay would end playing dr who?

Dont be so grumpy-Evil can perform a triple troll and surpass herself


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Why isn't Susano'o good enough? It is also formed from Uchiha chakra powers.
> 
> No eyes ain't nuffin' but a thang.


'cause Susanoo isn't dependent upon whatever eyes are present after it's awakening, of course.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Im pretty sure they said Himawari was learning how to walk/run, so she was probably 2 while Bolt was 5


Where did they say she was learning how to walk/run?

She seemed to be doing just fine, until she tripped over something for a moment 

My sister does the same thing.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Since when did Sakura have a "massive chakra pool"? I didn't read... basically the whole war arc, so if it was declared in there somewhere, then I haven't seen it.
> 
> She wouldn't have nearly the chakra at her disposal that Naruto does if Sasuke really needed chakra to pull off some move.



Her chakra was used to help Obito open up the portals to the dimensions, a lot of people mistook that to think she has a bigger chakra pool than Naruto when Naruto requested to help but Obito denied him, only because he was a *clone*, so he didn't have enough chakra. Sakura's was "barely enough".


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

damn.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

When you can stop the laws of plot. why does it matter if you are strong or not


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> 'cause Susanoo isn't dependent upon whatever eyes are present after it's awakening, of course.



But their chakra is the key to their powers, and Susano'o effects the entire body.

Evey cell, from what I recall. 

Uchiha chakra is released from more than the eye's chakra points brah.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Since when did Sakura have a "massive chakra pool"? I didn't read... basically the whole war arc, so if it was declared in there somewhere, then I haven't seen it.



Sakura apparently has chakra greater then, or equivalent to that of an RSM clone.

> Obito goes to find Sasuke
> RSM clone offers chakra
> Obito says it isn't enough
> Sakura volunteers
> RSM clone gets destroyed by Kaguya
> Sakura has to use chakra to aid Obito in opening dimensions, and finding Sasuke. 

How Obito knows the RSM clone wouldn't have enough chakra is beyond me. I'm guessing with Sharingan Obito made the calculation.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Part 1 Base naruto probably wasted more chakra trying to weave together the rasengan than Sakura had stored in her byakugo over three years. I say probably because he may not have wasted that much chakra, in which case I'd be wrong.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Her chakra was used to help Obito open up the portals to the dimensions, a lot of people mistook that to think she has a bigger chakra pool than Naruto when Naruto requested to help but Obito denied him, only because he was a *clone*, so he didn't have enough chakra. Sakura's was "barely enough".



thanks for clearing that up.



the idea conflicted with the need for sakura's extensive chakra control because of having a limited reserve. hell, having a massive chakra pool would defeat the purpose of her needing to store chakra for years at a time.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> But their chakra is the key to their powers, and Susano'o effects the entire body.
> 
> Evey cell, from what I recall.
> 
> Uchiha chakra is released from more than the eye's chakra points brah.


When we see Amaterasu or Kamui cast without eyes, you'll have a point. Susanoo's the only ability that isn't cast directly from the eyes.


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

If the rinnegan lacks the sharingan powers, and the rinnesharingan is the fusion of both, then why is that Madara was able to awaken the rinnesharingan on his forehead upon coming near the moon? 

As far as I remember, he didn't say "when one who has the power of the sharingan and the rinnegan comes near the moon, the eye will awaken".

He said having the rinnegan was enough, which indicates the rinnegan by itself has the sharingan powers integrated within.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> When we see Amaterasu or Kamui cast without eyes, you'll have a point. Susanoo's the only ability that isn't cast directly from the eyes.



We can clearly see chakra bursting out from the users body whenever Susano'o is called upon. Something similar occurs with the Rinnegan's Petra Path powers.

Ametarsu, Kamui, Limbo, etc., are more traditional ocular powers.

How else can we make sense of it?


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> When this is pointed out, they usually fall silent.
> 
> 
> That would force Klue to admit to certain things...



Considering Sauce's MS was inert as well, implying Sharingan plays a role, Klue may indeed have some admitting to do.



Zef said:


> It's exactly because Hagoromo's Rinnegan lack tomoe why I support the Senjutsu Rinnegan theory.
> 
> IMO he got it as a result of Kabuto saving him. But the manga, and Databook disagrees so



I remember Klue and TakL saying the databook contradicted itself on that account, but it was so confusing I've all but phased the damn book out of my head.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

So clone naruto which decimated the battle field, aiding every battalion had less chakra than given to them than Sakura had? That is pretty dang impressive from nardo. Not too shabby.

Sakura having a clones worth of chakra also not too shabby.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

ZE said:


> If the rinnegan lacks the sharingan powers, and the rinnesharingan is the fusion of both, then why is that Madara was able to awaken the rinnesharingan on his forehead upon coming near the moon?
> 
> As far as I remember, he didn't say "when one who has the power of the sharingan and the rinnegan comes near the moon, the eye will awaken".
> 
> He said having the rinnegan was enough, which indicates the rinnegan by itself has the sharingan powers integrated within.


That was just a pretense crafted by Black Zetsu to wake Kaguya up.

The Rinnegan is certainly higher on the totem pole, but the Sharingan's powers remain distinct from it in spite of that.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Obito needing a living person that can actually regenerate chakra makes more sense

think about it, they didn't know how much attempts it will take to find Sasuke

and since clone's chakra is finite, and he is unable to regenerate it, sooner or later the clone becomes useless as a chakra battery

while Sakura, even if she has less chakra over all than the clone, is still a living being and is able to regenerate chakra, so as a chakra battery she is close to limitless, provided she is given time to regenerate the lost chakra


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Considering Sauce's MS was inert as well, implying Sharingan plays a role, Klue may indeed have some admitting to do.



If tomoe signifies Sharingan instead of Senjutsu, you'll find me at the front of the line ? white flag waving.

Until then.....


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> That was just a pretense crafted by Black Zetsu to wake Kaguya up.
> 
> The Rinnegan is certainly higher on the totem pole, but the Sharingan's powers remain distinct from it in spite of that.



If that was the case, it wouldn't end up happening exactly as Madara (or Zetzu) said.


----------



## RBL (Jun 17, 2015)

wuts with the sharingan vs rinnegan thing, aren't they the fcking same thing?

i always thought rinnegan was the 'ultimate sharingan'


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura does have large chakra pool . 

Naruto had one clone at that time  so it's his half of his chakra .

Naruto has one of the biggest chakra pools in nv so half of his chakra is still pretty big .

Sakura healed over thousand shinobi without losing chakra while other healers like Karin who is an uzumaki for example .She loses chakra after healing twice a day while Sakura was able to heal an army in seconds.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> wuts with the sharingan vs rinnegan thing, aren't they the fcking same thing?
> 
> i always thought rinnegan was the 'ultimate sharingan'



And I agree, but the fact that the tomoe-less Rinnegan was never shown utilizing Genjutsu, or any non-Susano'o Mangekyou ability, the name of Kaguya's eye (Rinne Sharingan), and a general lack of information on the Tomoed-Rinnegan, the door for interpretation is left wide open.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> wuts with the sharingan vs rinnegan thing, aren't they the fcking same thing?
> 
> i always thought rinnegan was the 'ultimate sharingan'



LOL they aren't. The Rinnegan is so much superior to the Sharingan, ask Madara ck



But there are some people out there who think the Sharingan > Rinnegan


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Obito needing a living person that can actually regenerate chakra makes more sense
> 
> think about it, they didn't know how much attempts it will take to find Sasuke
> 
> ...



This is better worded & Makes sense. But Clone can use nature energy.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Double Kamui is still the GOAT.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> LOL they aren't. The Rinnegan is so much superior to the Sharingan, ask Madara ck
> 
> 
> 
> But there are some people out there who think the Sharingan > Rinnegan



There's only one guy and he's been keeping power talk real after he stopped trolling fangirl wars. Thats BlinkST.
.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Double Kamui is still the GOAT.



If Sasuke can dimension hop with Rinne powers, then we're *possibly* dealing with a Amenotejikara without a restriction on range.

That's Hiraishin without needing to mark a destination ahead of time. All this with only one eye.

You feel me? 


Now if we can only do something about the recharge time.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Itachi taught Nagato a lesson though


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiST said:


> That was just a pretense crafted by Black Zetsu to wake Kaguya up.
> 
> The Rinnegan is certainly higher on the totem pole, but the Sharingan's powers remain distinct from it in spite of that.



That was never actually proven.
The only Rinnegan we've seen was Madara's  being used by someone(Nagato) who could never use it's true powers or only some aspects of it while Madara showed from the same eyes a new eye power called "Limbo". Madara was also never shown to have or not to have Genjutsu while using the Rinnegan,(and no the part where he has a clone against the Kages isn't a proof since it was later revealed he was weakened and was never able to show his true eyes powers in that fight)  however when he used infinite tsukoyumi on the people the people's eyes turned into Rinnegan(without tomeos) as a sign of being controlled by the genjutsu.
I see the sharingan powers as an aspect of the Rinnegan or the Rinne-sharingan that can be used depending on if the person has the right chakra/blood etc..... Meaning the Rinnegan has within it the potential to use them since they were always part of it.
The Amenotejikara and Amenominaka is actually a proof of that since they are 2 jutsus that represent to aspects of the same power. The Ameno power may be even considered a path if you think about it, but again we need more clarification and hopefully we'll get it this chapter.
Unfortunately Kishi never bothered to explain it all in the DB,
Also Hagoromo could use all jutsus since he had the all "encompassing bloodline"(going by the DB info) just like Kaguya which means he had the potential to use any jutsu.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Salada said:


> Sakura does have large chakra pool .
> 
> Naruto had one clone at that time  so it's his half of his chakra .
> 
> ...



But naruto went on to use TKB after that point. It was fucking bull mate thats all there is to it.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 17, 2015)

so that's why Sasuke said only he can track the new enemy or whatever.
and some people said Kiba or a Hyuuga can do that.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> so that's why Sasuke said only he can track the new enemy or whatever.
> and some people said Kiba or a Hyuuga can do that.



Lol, good times.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

step moms ,dna test ,umbilical cord. Imagine this was naruto part 1 whining about minato & blonde blue eyed people.This would of been trashed & scrapped. by shonen higher ups..

These new editor,creative team must be from anime filler team with this level of shit writing. Just fire them now. At some point there will be fighting.If boruto mini series about whiny kids & parents just end it after the movie.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Lol, good times.



didn't you know? kiba with some RS chakra can smell buttcracks cross dimensions 

and a hyuuga with RS chakra gets  all angsty, has a filler movie, lives on the moon, and is never mentioned again......  hyuuuuuuga


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> But naruto went on to use TKB after that point. It was fucking bull mate thats all there is to it.


 Sakura does have a large chakra pool .
The amount of chakra used to teleport Dimension was too big even kaguya had problems with doing it .

Plus Sakura must have saved more chakra in this 12 years time judging she still have the yin seal 

12 years worth of chakra would be very big .


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar, get a grip. 



Klue said:


> Lol, good times.



This was so stupid. I t was specifically said only  the Rinnegan coulddoit and there were all these dumb theories about Byakugan or scent.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

The next step for the Rinnegan to take its biggest shit on the Sharingan is for Sasuke to start creating dimensions outta his ass next chapter


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Salada said:


> Sakura does have a large chakra pool .
> The amount of chakra used to teleport Dimension was too big even kaguya had problems with doing it .
> 
> Plus Sakura must have saved more chakra in this 12 years time judging she still have the yin seal
> ...



She did almost faint in chapter 685 and then faint in 701.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Chapter 700 was terrible.. It literally have no sense of an ending for the Naruto series, Chapter 699 gave us more for us in that aspect. 

No hate though. If this entire Gaiden turns out to be a teaching lesson from Kishimoto to a certain fan base on why sex doesn't matter it's going to be quite hilarious to see 180s real quick


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

it's ~3  years not 12


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's the wrong message to be sending out to kids is it not. Kishi is more of a traditionalist/old school


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Chapter 700 was terrible.. It literally have no sense of an ending for the Naruto series, Chapter 699 gave us more for us in that aspect.



you understand chapter 699 is the ending and 700 is the beginning of the New Era


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> If tomoe signifies Sharingan instead of Senjutsu, you'll find me at the front of the line ? white flag waving.
> 
> Until then.....


I don't want you to surrender tho.



tkpirate said:


> so that's why Sasuke said only he can track the new enemy or whatever.
> and some people said Kiba or a Hyuuga can do that.


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Double Kamui is still the GOAT.



2

Obito with double-kamui was astonished with Kaguya's ability.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Salada said:


> Sakura does have a large chakra pool .
> The amount of chakra used to teleport Dimension was too big even kaguya had problems with doing it .
> 
> Plus Sakura must have saved more chakra in this 12 years time judging she still have the yin seal
> ...



It Sounds like bull. But that's what we got told.I prefere the regen theory. But its still the same shit.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

Dimension jumping in a great ability but I still think the best eyes are obitos those eye where broken. You can't beat someone without them. But if there was no cooling time the dimension traveling would be high up there.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Chapter 700 was terrible.. It literally have no sense of an ending for the Naruto series, Chapter 699 gave us more for us in that aspect.
> 
> No hate though. If this entire Gaiden turns out to be a teaching lesson from Kishimoto to a certain fan base on why sex doesn't matter it's going to be quite hilarious to see 180s real quick



Right, Chapter 700 was pretty horrible.  But if this all turns out to be like you said It'd be hilarious to see the reactions.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> If Sasuke can dimension hop with Rinne powers, then we're *possibly* dealing with a Amenotejikara without a restriction on range.
> 
> That's Hiraishin without needing to mark a destination ahead of time. All this with only one eye.
> 
> ...


While that's impressive it ain't as good as being able snipe someones head off while being intangible and completely safe from harm the only thing that can beat Kamui is itself. 

And that's not even taking into consideration Kamui + PS which is just ridicously broken.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> While that's impressive it ain't as good as being able snipe someones head off while being intangible and completely safe from harm the only thing that can beat Kamui is itself.
> 
> And that's not even taking into consideration Kamui + PS which is just ridicously broken.



Warp Kamui user into a pit of lava. 

No range limit.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Salada said:


> I don't see what's wrong with Shippers talking about thier otp sex .
> 
> But Sasukarin is *only* talking about sex because that's all they got . (Yeah I don't think they do have even that but pretend they do)
> 
> Sasusaku aside from having sex ,are married ,had actual moments on panel and have thier own house .


Sasuke has actually shown to care for Karin just as he did when Sakura was his team mate.

Plus, the difference between those two characters are great, someone made a great post about it that doesn't involve bashing to an extent, but it's a great analysis all the same.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Warp Kamui user into a pit of lava.
> 
> No range limit.


Time limit stops that from happening since you can't use it consecutively and there would be the whole issue of needing to be able to touch the Kamui user or the Kamui user warps before they touch the lava.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke has actually shown to care for Karin just as he did when Sakura was his team mate.
> 
> Plus, the difference between those two characters are great, someone made a great post about it that doesn't involve bashing to an extent, but it's a great analysis all the same.



Manga-wise, Sasuke hasn't been shown willing to save Karin's life, for reasons outside of her usefulness, like he did with Sakura back when Gaara went apeshit and transformed partly into the Shukaku. Generally speaking, pre-redemption Sasuke didn't sincerely care about anyone aside from Itachi (and Naruto, because Mangekyo lol).


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> That was never actually proven.
> The only Rinnegan we've seen was Madara's  being used by someone(Nagato) who could never use it's true powers or only some aspects of it while Madara showed from the same eyes a new eye power called "Limbo". Madara was also never shown to have or not to have Genjutsu while using the Rinnegan,(and no the part where he has a clone against the Kages isn't a proof since it was later revealed he was weakened and was never able to show his true eyes powers in that fight)  however when he used infinite tsukoyumi on the people the people's eyes turned into Rinnegan(without tomeos) as a sign of being controlled by the genjutsu.
> I see the sharingan powers as an aspect of the Rinnegan or the Rinne-sharingan that can be used depending on if the person has the right chakra/blood etc..... Meaning the Rinnegan has within it the potential to use them since they were always part of it.
> The Amenotejikara and Amenominaka is actually a proof of that since they are 2 jutsus that represent to aspects of the same power. The Ameno power may be even considered a path if you think about it, but again we need more clarification and hopefully we'll get it this chapter.
> ...


From which page did you take the part in bold from?


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Manga-wise, Sasuke hasn't been shown willing to save Karin's life, for reasons outside of her usefulness, like he did with Sakura back when Gaara went apeshit and transformed partly into the Shukaku. Generally speaking, pre-redemption Sasuke didn't sincerely care about anyone aside from Itachi (and Naruto, because Mangekyo lol).


I'll have to look again to be sure.

Though I'm not surprised, Sasuke gave his life for Naruto in Part 1 against Haku even though he had to defeat Itachi and resurrect his clan. But in terms of their differences, he basically treated everyone the same aside from Itachi/Naruto


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> I'll have to look again to be sure.
> 
> Though I'm not surprised, Sasuke gave his life for Naruto in Part 1 against Haku even though he had to defeat Itachi and resurrect his clan. But in terms of their differences, he basically treated everyone the same aside from Itachi/Naruto



That Uchiha clan curse can mess you up. Although I will say the whole Indra, and Ashura thing rubbed me the wrong way. It kind of felt like they weren't their own person, it was weird.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

So, did Evil conformed what Sakura's happiest moment may be? 
the other posts are damaging my brain.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Dimension jumping in a great ability but I still think the best eyes are obitos those eye where broken. *You can't beat someone without them*. But if there was no cooling time the dimension traveling would be high up there.



Minato did.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So, did Evil conformed what Sakura's happiest moment may be?
> the other posts are damaging my brain.



Answer is no


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke has actually shown to care for Karin just as he did when Sakura was his team mate.
> 
> Plus, the difference between those two characters are great, someone made a great post about it that doesn't involve bashing to an extent, but it's a great analysis all the same.



Well, Karin and Sakura are similar in how they were so crazy over Sasuke though Karin played the "lust" card more, at least in part 2. Sakura got more angst despite it being Karin who got to taste the Chidori "penetration" personally.

Karin got some moments to show that she cared legitimately about Sasuke like when she wanted to see him smile or when she was desperate to save him when Madz stabbed him.

Her problem is that the comedy relief aspect with her lusting creepily over him was a bit overdone. Karin running in those prisoner clothes and forgiving that stab right away while showing some masochistic tendencies strongly hinted at her head being REALLY messed up. Sakura on the other hand got no much interaction with Sasuke in part 2 apart from some negative moments.

Sasuke was trolling both girls rather hard.

That said IMO it is hard to say which one loved him more.

Karin might be better for a more powerful kids which makes her great for some elite breeding. Sakura on the other hand seems a more sane especially since it looks that she is actually married to Sasuke(since he confirms it) and it weren't just her delusions.



Can't he marry them both? Is polygamy frowned upon in the Narutoverse? 

Guess the catfights would never end that way but...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So, did Evil conformed what Sakura's happiest moment may be?
> the other posts are damaging my brain.


Sadly,no.She didn't confirm anything.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Kamui is like, the creme de la creme of MS powers. This is what Sasuke ends up having after all.



lndra said:


> I'll have to look again to be sure.
> 
> Though I'm not surprised, Sasuke gave his life for Naruto in Part 1 against Haku even though he had to defeat Itachi and resurrect his clan. But in terms of their differences, he basically treated everyone the same aside from Itachi/Naruto



Sasuke was ready to sacrifice his life for Sakura, and you know, he actually did it for a chance (not 100% certainity) of it happening and it was a conscious decision, not 'my body moves on its own' stuff.

Then he got butthurt Sakura smiled at Naruto when she found out he had saved her instead. Ruminated about that, twice.

But according to you Sasuke dun care. That thank you was for all the cooties she gave him. He'll remember them fondly.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Answer is no





Glutamminajr said:


> Sadly,no.She didn't confirm anything.



thank you.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> That Uchiha clan curse can mess you up. Although I will say the whole Indra, and Ashura thing rubbed me the wrong way. It kind of felt like they weren't their own person, it was weird.


Yeah this whole Hagoromo's children going into Naruto/Sasuke is a just bad writing.

Basically Sasuke is a genius because Indra chose him
and
Naruto is a dropout because Ashura chose him.

Like what??



ch1p said:


> Kamui is like, the creme de la creme of MS powers. This is what Sasuke ends up having after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that before or after he started to get jealous of Naruto post-Itachi


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

The whole asura and Indra thing is weird especially considering hashi and madara they were the reincarnations before naruto and sasuke but it was backwards. Hashi is the heinous madara was always trying to catch up to. Del in the end both were prodigies hashi was just a head it seems.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

usually when Evil ignores a "prediction" about her hints, that means that prediction is wrong. Well, at least as far as I know.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Was that before or after he started to get jealous of Naruto post-Itachi



It was pre-Itachi

But he was butt hurt enouhg that he remembered the smile even after


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> usually when Evil ignores a "prediction" about her hints, that means that prediction is wrong. Well, at least as far as I know.



It depends, maybe evil goes for the closest one


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It depends, maybe evil goes for the closest one



Naw, she?s trolling again. That "sorry" panel is overused.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

ch1p said:


> One of the reasons he got jealous. Or do you think that when Sakura cuddled Sasuke and he stood there taking it and looking at her so xoxo, Naruto left the room to go take a dump and Tsunade called his intestines sensitive?


I'm going to assume that this is post-Itachi in the hospital arc right before he leaves for Orochimaru. Then it makes sense why he would get jealous of Naruto


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 17, 2015)

> Warp Kamui user into a pit of lava.


the user is intangible and can fly with a PS

and the Kamui user can also bfr the Rinnegan user's head.

double kamui is seriously haxed


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> I'm going to assume that this is post-Itachi in the hospital arc right before he leaves for Orochimaru. Then it makes sense why he would get jealous of Naruto



No-it?s just before Itachi.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Corvida said:


> No-it?s just before Itachi.


Chapter #?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Not exactly sure how Sasuke's chakra reserves could've jumped to the point where he can jump dimensions seeing as Kaguya made it quite clear that it was taxing even for her.
> 
> But then again, lol Kishi.



I cant wait to see how sasuke warps between dimensions. He most likely got the chakra boost by sealing chakra from the bijuus into susano and as weseen when susano upgrades itself it effects sasuke body making himself stronger along with his chakra. Though hoping dinension did even put kaguya ability on cool down and zetsu did say it takes an insane amount of power


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Chapter #?



144-it?s a curious multiflashback sceneb etween Sakura and Sasuke in which he has to-literally-swallow a toad and tell her that it was Naruto who saved her. while he coudnt  do anyhing.

Her smile pissed him enough to flashback it again in the hospital


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Corvida said:


> 144-it?s a curious multiflashback sceneb etween Sakura and Sasuke in which he has to-literally-swallow a toad and tell her that it was Naruto who saved her. while he coudnt  do anyhing.
> 
> Her smile pissed him enough to flashback it again in the hospital


Oh! It's after Naruto made Sasuke look like a chump because he couldn't do anything against Gaara, and the boss summoning which put them on two different levels.

Gotcha


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Oh! It's after Naruto made Sasuke look like a chump  in front of Sakura  because he couldn't do anything against Gaara, and the boss summoning which put them on two different levels.
> 
> Gotcha



Pretty much

Her smile and survivor gult-bad combo with jealousy-that?s why he flashbacjed  to it again in the hospital


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if Sauce boy ever told Sakura about Itachi?


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke has actually shown to care for Karin just as he did when Sakura was his team mate.
> 
> Plus, the difference between those two characters are great, someone made a great post about it that doesn't involve bashing to an extent, but it's a great analysis all the same.



The only time He showed care to taka members was in killer bee fight . And no it's not as much he did for Sakura .
He showed care when Sakura was sad and tried to cheer her up , he was ready to die for her safety, he considered her dear/precious to him,other than saving her multiple timescale, he raged when he saw her hurt and beat up the nins who hurted her . Sasuke never showed that type of caring to Karin.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I wonder if Sauce boy ever told Sakura about Itachi?


She knows just as much as Ino I can assume 



Salada said:


> The only time He showed care to taka members was in killer bee fight . And no it's not as much he did for Sakura .
> He showed care when Sakura was sad and tried to cheer her up , he was ready to die for her safety, he considered her dear/precious to him,other than saving her multiple timescale, he raged when he saw her hurt and beat up the nins who hurted her . Sasuke never showed that type of caring to Karin.


I'll PM you a long range of panels from the manga that show you otherwise to an extent, I'll have to go find them, it's not my post it was made by someone else.

Uno momento


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

I still beleive. EMS eyes and Rinne Forehead Mark. Sasuke will achieve true power and become an Invincible Immortal.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*



Salada said:


> The only time He showed care to taka members was in killer bee fight . And no it's not as much he did for Sakura .
> He showed care when Sakura was sad and tried to cheer her up , he was ready to die for her safety, he considered her dear/precious to him,other than saving her multiple timescale, he raged when he saw her hurt and beat up the nins who hurted her . Sasuke never showed that type of caring to Karin.



He awoke a new eye power for her, his signature flame control surfaced out of the desire to save her from his Amaterasu.

Also, it's not fair to compare post-Itachi death Sasuke with his part I pre-Itachi return kid self.

Sasuke cared about Karin when he was already a full blown psychopath but he tried to kill Sakura without remorse even before learning the truth about Itachi.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> He awoke a new eye power for her, his signature flame control surfaced out of the desire to save her from his Amaterasu.
> 
> Also, it's not fair to compare post-Itachi death Sasuke with his part I pre-Itachi return kid self.
> 
> Sasuke cared about Karin when he was already a full blown psychopath but he tried to kill Sakura without remorse even before learning the truth about Itachi.



1. Are we gonna forget about this

2. A really fair comparison when Sakura was on the opposing side. And did he actually try to kill her ? He didn't even kill those fodder Oto-nins


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> He awoke a new eye power for her, his signature flame control surfaced out of the desire to save her from his Amaterasu.
> 
> Also, it's not fair to compare post-Itachi death Sasuke with his part I pre-Itachi return kid self.


 

Unfortinately for your candidate to breeding mare.
She loses in both fronts, pre and post


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jun 17, 2015)

Corvida said:


> 144-it?s a curious multiflashback sceneb etween Sakura and Sasuke in which he has to-literally-swallow a toad and tell her that it was Naruto who saved her. while he coudnt  do anyhing.
> 
> Her smile pissed him enough to flashback it again in the hospital



I arrived, what ? Is this what will happen in the next chapter ?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusaku622231 said:


> I arrived, what ? Is this what will happen in the next chapter ?



No, sorry, it was discissing with Indra  a part one reference, concrely  Sasuke being pissed and jealous at Sakura?s smile while being told it was Naruto her super saviour.from Shukaku.

Pissed enough to remember  it in the hospital.


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> He awoke a new eye power for her, his signature flame control surfaced out of the desire to save her from his Amaterasu.
> 
> Also, it's not fair to compare post-Itachi death Sasuke with his part I pre-Itachi return kid self.
> 
> Sasuke cared about Karin when he was already a full blown psychopath but he tried to kill Sakura without remorse even before learning the truth about Itachi.



He didn't awake that . Not everything he do with eyes is "awakening " 

He awakens his eye power when he used amatrasu for the first time when taka reminded him of his old team blah blah ,but controlling the fire when he just awakened it isn't another awakening.  . It's like me saying sasuke awakened amatsaru blade to save Sakura . 

Anyway sasuke didn't try to kill Sakura before he went insane .fighting =\= killing 
There is  Nothing indicate he was about to kill her .why would Naruto and kakashi be shocked in the summit arc that  sasuke tried to kill Sakura . According to you he tried to kill her before yet no one reacted same as they did in the summit arc .


Plus all those attempts Sakura was an enemy who was about to attack Sasuke so she get attacked back ,Karin on the other hand is not trying to kill him or attack him but she is helping him yet he tried to kill her twice because she became useless. Big difference.

If Karin ever tried to kill or attack sasuke like Sakura did then he would have killed her a long time ago .


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 17, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry



was it after he told sakura that Karin is Sarada's mother?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Double kamui is still superior for battle than this alleged dimension hopping. Good luck using an ability that causes chakra lose at a point where we thought the concept died in the series.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> was it after he told sakura that Karin is Sarada's mother?



your asking evil or us because evil left


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2015)

I knew kishi was going to troll his troll...


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Double kamui is still superior for battle than this alleged dimension hopping. Good luck using an ability that causes chakra lose at a point where we thought the concept died in the series.



Amenotejikara without range constraints is Hiraishin without the marking requirement.

Fuck Double Kamui.


----------



## jimbutts (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah Karin's basically the Sakura of team Taka
both of them are violent for no reason and loud
both them eventually treated like dirt by Sasuke 
But I don't recall Sasuke calling Karin annoying
since saying that is apparently "sasuke speak" for I love you
 ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

What if Ridge Tower (which can also be translated as Mountain Pass) is the palace / bridge on Narutoverse dimension for other Kaguya dimensions.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Amenotejikara without range constraints is Hiraishin without the marking requirement.
> 
> Fuck Double Kamui.



kamui shurkens for the win trolling the shariningan goddess


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> kamui shurkens for the win trolling the shariningan goddess



Kamui Shurikens are lame as hell.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Amenotejikara without range constraints is Hiraishin without the marking requirement.
> 
> Fuck Double Kamui.



Its also faster given that Kamui and Hirashin users were unable to handle JJ Madara while Sasuke with his s/t hit Madz thrice.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kamui Shurikens are lame as hell.



lame as fuck and kishi pulled them out of his ass but by god it took a huge dump on the shariningan........... kaguya and sasuke's, not just the former.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> lame as fuck and kishi pulled them out of his ass but by god it took a huge dump on the shariningan........... kaguya and sasuke's, not just the former.



Huge dump? Think you're overstating things quite a bit. 

I hardly remember them.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Its also faster given that Kamui and Hirashin users were unable to handle JJ Madara while Sasuke with his s/t hit Madz thrice.



all three techs depend on a character's reaction speed, so obviously Sasuke's showing is better because he is faster than the other two


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Huge dump? Think you're overstating things quite a bit.
> 
> I hardly remember them.



excuse me, a huge pile of poop 

you chose not to remember


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kamui Shurikens are lame as hell.


Better than Susanoo's Enton weaponry ended up being...

_* SaiST hangs his head._


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Amenotejikara without range constraints is Hiraishin without the marking requirement.
> 
> Fuck Double Kamui.



Hardly. It would still require time to recharge after using even without the range constraints. Double Kamui is the shit bro


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Hardly. It would still require time to recharge after using even without the range constraints. Double Kamui is the shit bro



And Double Kamui has that intangibility


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> your asking evil or us because evil left



i try to be funny


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 17, 2015)

C'mon, kiddos, time to get back to the thread's topic.
Share your predictions, discuss others' predictions and Evil's hints.

If you want to debate pairings, we have a .
If you want to chit chat while waiting for more spoilers or the chapter release, head over to .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

Saw evil spoiler and i'm exciting for all this rinnegan stuff going on. So naruto was rusty cause of peace and sasuke was weakened due to dimension hopping.



MS81 said:


> I knew kishi was going to troll his troll...


Well if your into that don't count it out just yet. When evil post that sasuke picture going "yeah sorry" expect some type of trolling lol. It happened when he used it last chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if shins ability is something kishi had planned for madara. In some manner. Because at first it seemed madara had telekinesis when he slap the bijuu and help sasuke in the arm. Before it ended up being invisible clones limbo.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

But Sarada is having the biggest pairing debate of all in her head.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> i try to be funny



and here i was hoping you spotted evil or rai


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I wonder if shins ability is something kishi had planned for madara. In some manner. Because at first it seemed madara had telekinesis when he slap the bijuu and help sasuke in the arm. Before it ended up being invisible clones limbo.



Speaking of Limbo, I doubt Kishi will give Sasuke the ability to utilize it. With only Mangekyou level ocular power, Team Shin wouldn't last a second.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 17, 2015)

if nagato tech is not here, why would limbo


----------



## Marsala (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I wonder if shins ability is something kishi had planned for madara. In some manner. Because at first it seemed madara had telekinesis when he slap the bijuu and help sasuke in the arm. Before it ended up being invisible clones limbo.



It's possible. If Madara's other MS powers were second-rate abilities like Shin's marked-object-control, he might not have bothered to use them.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Speaking of Limbo, I doubt Kishi will give Sasuke the ability to utilize it. With only Mangekyou level ocular power, Team Shin wouldn't last a second.



dont underestimate the power of onion


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

For some techs maybe you need both eyes like for limbo and ST


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> For some techs maybe you need both eyes like for limbo and ST



Limbo clearly doesn't require double Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Limbo clearly doesn't require double Rinnegan.



i guess we will never know........... since sasuke wont use it like most of the other rennigan jutsu only spamming enhanced MS jutsu


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Limbo clearly doesn't require double Rinnegan.



Well, you can't compare Madara's Rinnegan techs to Sasuke's potential Rinnegan techs because Sasuke doesn't posses Asura's chakra like Madara does.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> For some techs maybe you need both eyes like for limbo and ST



Madara was using Limbo with only one eye so you can throw that out.



Alkaid said:


> Well, you can't compare Madara's Rinnegan techs to Sasuke's potential Rinnegan techs because Sasuke doesn't posses Asura's chakra like Madara does.



Yes he does. That's the only way to obtain the rinnegan. Through combining the chakra of Indra and Asura.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought he had both eyes in the end when he used it. Can't remember I have to re-read the fight.

If it is not double eyes maybe it has to do with each individual chakra/ ability something. Sasuke gets the space time jutsu. Madara limbo, nagato ST. Who knows. Maybe the uzumaki/ asura chakra made a difference


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Madara was using Limbo with only one eye so you can throw that out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he does. That's the only way to obtain the rinnegan. Through combining the chakra of Indra and Asura.



Technically, he got the eye from Hagoromo himself, and only on one eye, so whether or not that means he has Ashura chakra is debatable, because Kishi didn't clarify if there is a difference. Personally, I assume the rule that Ashura chakra, and Indra chakra is a prerequisite is not taking into account that the man himself can just randomly choose you to have it.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Amenotejikara without range constraints is Hiraishin without the marking requirement.
> 
> Fuck Double Kamui.


Too bad it'll never happen.

That's my prediction.


And your forgetting double Kamui is literally _*double*_ Kamui.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I thought he had both eyes in the end when he used it. Can't remember I have to re-read the fight.
> 
> If it is not double eyes maybe it has to do with each individual chakra/ ability something. Sasuke gets the space time jutsu. Madara limbo, nagato ST. Who knows. Maybe the uzumaki/ asura chakra made a difference




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

Also I wonder why hashirama was different he was  a genius and had Wood techs. He has the buddah and unlike naruto and asura he did not have a chakra monster with multiple heads.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Technically, he got the eye from Hagoromo himself, and only on one eye, so whether or not that means he has Ashura chakra is debatable, because Kishi didn't clarify if there is a difference. Personally, I assume the rule that Ashura chakra, and Indra chakra is a prerequisite is not taking into account that the man himself can just randomly choose you to have it.



He received Hashirama gave him his remaining chakra right before Madara put Sasuke to sleep, and Hashirama's cells was used as part of Kabuto's wake up program. 

Sasuke definitely had access to Asura's chakra before his Rinnegan appeared.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Technically, he got the eye from Hagoromo himself, and only on one eye, so whether or not that means he has Ashura chakra is debatable, because Kishi didn't clarify if there is a difference. Personally, I assume the rule that Ashura chakra, and Indra chakra is a prerequisite is not taking into account that the man himself can just randomly choose you to have it.



He still needed the chakra's of Indra and Asura just like Naruto needed the 9 bijuu for Six Path Sage Mode. 

The requirements for the rinnegan were abundantly clear.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Speaking of Limbo, I doubt Kishi will give Sasuke the ability to utilize it. With only Mangekyou level ocular power, Team Shin wouldn't last a second.


Even if he had it, we'll never know, because Sasuke doesn't use any of his Rinnegan shit properly.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2015)

Did hashirama still have asura in him after it went into naruto. If he did not it would not matter when hashi gave him his chakra. Idk


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Skywalker said:


> Even if he had it, we'll never know, because Sasuke doesn't use any of his Rinnegan shit properly.



Can't exactly have any rinnegan user use their shit properly. Nagato was the only one Kishi let use the rinnegan fully and that's probably because he wasn't the rightful wielder and thus was far weaker. Madara and Sasuke dwarf him in power so letting them use the rinnegan at its full power would result in very short fights. 

Kishi even gave the BS excuse of Sasuke's rinnegan being new in order to nerf him.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Skywalker said:


> Even if he had it, we'll never know, because Sasuke doesn't use any of his Rinnegan shit properly.



susano'o, ST, and amatarasu. MS shit


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I wonder if shins ability is something kishi had planned for madara. In some manner. Because at first it seemed madara had telekinesis when he slap the bijuu and help sasuke in the arm. Before it ended up being invisible clones limbo.



I believe it is Probably one of Madara' Mangekyo Technique. It moved around similiar with his doujutsu powers. Not to mention Tobirama and now this ShinJuubi monster seemingly confirms once again that all Mangekyo Techniques are not exclusive to users.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> susano'o, ST, and amatarasu. MS shit


Where are the missiles and laser arms?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

I honetsly dont think the Path powers shown by Nagato will be seen the same by Sasuke or even Madara.

I honestly think Nagato version of the Path powers are unique to him because he was an Uzumaki instead of an Uchiha/Rikudou. Perhaps instead of Summoning the Enma head for Hell Realms Ability perhaps Sasuke will summon Susano-os Head for hell Realm.

I can't help but feel that the Reason Kaguya's Ameno ST ability is different from Sasuke is because She is using the power with Byakugans as the Dominant Doujutsu while Sasuke is using Sharingan Mangekyo


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> He still needed the chakra's of Indra and Asura just like Naruto needed the 9 bijuu for Six Path Sage Mode.
> 
> The requirements for the rinnegan were abundantly clear.



the bijuu dont give you 6path sage mode.They give you gudodamas.And godly chakra level.And bullshit knowledge of chakra. But No sage modeobito was weak against senjutsu, and madara stole hashi's sage mode chakra.

Narutos seperate sage training boosted it to that level.Still dont know what hago gave naruto apart from chibaku tensei?? Naruto already had all the parts bijuu chakra,sage mode. Become juubi jin add senjutsu done. Naruto dont even use paths why is it called 6paths sage mode. Hago dont even have sage markings.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> *Did hashirama still have asura in him after it went into naruto.* If he did not it would not matter when hashi gave him his chakra. Idk



Hagaromo materialized when Hashirama touched Madara.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

The difference in power is because she houses the Bijuu. My guess is that Sasuke has to use the technique on a smaller scale because he lacks the chakra to do it big.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Skywalker said:


> Where are the missiles and laser arms?



he uses susano'o head this chapter and what i assume is ST which is basically an enhanced kamui so still on the MS jutsu but:

no megaman arm.
no shinra tenses.
no soul sucking.
no rennigan anmal summons.
no chakra absorbing except for once against naruto.

no wonder he got beat by kunais shariningan or not. he still had the rennigan but only uses ST?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> I honetsly dont think the Path powers shown by Nagato will be seen the same by Sasuke or even Madara.
> 
> I honestly think Nagato version of the Path powers are unique to him because he was an Uzumaki instead of an Uchiha/Rikudou. Perhaps instead of Summoning the Enma head for Hell Realms Ability perhaps Sasuke will summon Susano-os Head for hell Realm.
> 
> I can't help but feel that the Reason Kaguya's Ameno ST ability is different from Sasuke is because She is using the power with Byakugans as the Dominant Doujutsu while Sasuke is using Sharingan Mangekyo



its not that deep bro. She was the juubi and had juubi level chakra.Everyone trapped in the tree she basically stole there powers,bloodlines,life force.She drains powers until people turn into zetsu or dust. Typical leech gold digging hoe.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> he uses susano'o head this chapter and what i assume is ST which is basically an enhanced kamui so still on the MS jutsu but:
> 
> no megaman arm.
> no shinra tenses.
> ...



I told your punk asses shins on his ninja shit. All hail kunai and weapon. ShIns still got haxx left he still gonna embarass guys.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Tbh...

Regardless if Sasuke gets every Rinnegan ability, no matter what he'll at least have abilities that are similar to every skill if not abilities that are better. How doesn't matter, it's Sasuke.

And again, Naruto getting rusty and Sasuke losing powers are the only way the kids will compete with them. Boruto and Sarada will surpass their fathers...when their fathers are in their 40s and aren't training near to the level of the past and have decreased their overall powers. 

The only way.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

This Sharingan vs Rinnegan shit is hilarious, it's funny because he had to use the Rinnegan to save himself against Shin, the one eye that he relied on


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> The difference in power is because she houses the Bijuu. My guess is that Sasuke has to use the technique on a smaller scale because he lacks the chakra to do it big.



Not just the bijuu, but the chakra of every living being on the planet

thats what set the power difference between Shinju Madara and Kaguya.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> was it after he told sakura that Karin is Sarada's mother?



Why would sasuke tell Sakura shes not the mother? I'm pretty sure Sakura would notice not having a babygrowing in her uterus for 9 months.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> This Sharingan vs Rinnegan shit is hilarious, it's funny because he had to use the Rinnegan to save himself against Shin, the one eye that he relied on



Either I missed something, or the definition of "save" has changed.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Either I missed something, or the definition of "save" has changed.



He used the Rinnegan to dodge Shin's attack. It's okay, you prolly missed the chapter since it's you.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

Wonder how casual the process is for sasuke to travel through a dimension. I hope it can be practical in a battle(not standing in a place for 20 minutes and opening a gateway to get in or some shit).


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> He used the Rinnegan to dodge Shin's attack. It's okay, you prolly missed the chapter since it's you.



Or maybe it was just convenient for a counterattack.

That is like claiming that Naruto absolutely needed BSM/RSM to survive against Shin and his projectile attacks just because he chose to use it.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Im pretty sure they said Himawari was learning how to walk/run, so she was probably 2 while Bolt was 5



It could be a continuity error. Almost every author of a multi comic/book source makes mistakes. Just ask DC, Marvel and GRRM.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> He used the Rinnegan to dodge Shin's attack. It's okay, you prolly missed the chapter since it's you.



I know exactly what you were talking about. I'm perplexed though how you  take that usage of Amenotejikara as Sasuke needing to be saved.

Especially since it was used to attack Shin from behind.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tbh...
> 
> Regardless if Sasuke gets every Rinnegan ability, no matter what he'll at least have abilities that are similar to every skill if not abilities that are better. How doesn't matter, it's Sasuke.
> 
> ...



They're not going to surpass them. I can see them exceeding their parents in terms of philosophy, but where power is concerned Naruto will always be able to fire off a Bijuu Dama and Sasuke will be able to step on them with Susuano. 

It'll end up being like the Hokage up until Naruto. Sarutobi and Tsunade were weaker than Harashima but one brought a long period of peace and the other made developments in to the way ninja treat health.

It's possible that Boruto and Sarada will improve the way ninja interact with the rest of society.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm predicting 9-tomoed Rinne Sharingan.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> I know exactly what you were talking about. I'm perplexed though how you  take that usage of Amenotejikara as Sasuke needing to be saved.
> 
> Especially since it was used to attack Shin from behind.



He didn't try to tank the hit or use anything else less taxing did he? He didn't use Susano'o or anything of the sort to defend himself, it was a quick action on his part that prompted him to use the Rinnegan. He saw the danger and used the Rinnegan for it because that's what eventually got him out of danger.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> They're not going to surpass them. I can see them exceeding their parents in terms of philosophy, but where power is concerned Naruto will always be able to fire off a Bijuu Dama and Sasuke will be able to step on them with Susuano.
> 
> It'll end up being like the Hokage up until Naruto. Sarutobi and Tsunade were weaker than Harashima but one brought a long period of peace and the other made developments in to the way ninja treat health.
> 
> It's possible that Boruto and Sarada will improve the way ninja interact with the rest of society.


i agree, and its also about evolution

they are not in war times thus it makes no sense to have them with upgraded nuclear weapons, right? they need to find the answer in terms of philosophy and diplomacy, not fire power.

plus, Naruto and Sasuke are special because they are transmigrants, and it has ended with them... wont be surpassed, just like Hashirama and Madara didnt get surpassed until the new transmigrants came around.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Quoting since people acting blind.



Vaatu said:


> C'mon, kiddos, time to get back to the thread's topic.
> Share your predictions, discuss others' predictions and Evil's hints.
> 
> *If you want to debate pairings, we have a *.
> If you want to chit chat while waiting for more spoilers or the chapter release, head over to .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> They're not going to surpass them. I can see them exceeding their parents in terms of philosophy, but where power is concerned Naruto will always be able to fire off a Bijuu Dama and Sasuke will be able to step on them with Susuano.
> 
> It'll end up being like the Hokage up until Naruto. Sarutobi and Tsunade were weaker than Harashima but one brought a long period of peace and the other made developments in to the way ninja treat health.
> 
> It's possible that Boruto and Sarada will improve the way ninja interact with the rest of society.


Yeah that makes more sense and honestly that should be what they aim for.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> He didn't try to tank the hit or use anything else less taxing did he? He didn't use Susano'o or anything of the sort to defend himself, it was a quick action on his part that prompted him to use the Rinnegan. He saw the danger and used the Rinnegan for it because that's what eventually got him out of danger.


Your examples make no sense. Sasuke didn't use Susano'o when his daughter was under attack (probably because he couldn't as Evil's current spoiler suggests), and he didn't use Amenotejikara then either.
Amenotejikara is not a maneuver used solely for defense. 
He was not in danger by Shin grabbing his sword. What are you on about?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I'm predicting 9-tomoed Rinne Sharingan.



I'm hoping so too. We need it showing that cross dimensional travel and it being activated against shin in the final page to make up for all that sasuke nerf a couple of chaps ago.


----------



## STFUorCCnewB (Jun 17, 2015)

In the battle against Shin's father, the tomoe was missing from Sasuke's Rinnegan..
Does it mean the Rinnegan was weaked because the tomoe has been missing from the eye?
Can Sasuke recover them back?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

Salad was actually made from Madara DNA


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

STFUorCCnewB said:


> In the battle against Shin's father, the tomoe was missing from Sasuke's Rinnegan..
> Does it mean the Rinnegan was weaked because the tomoe has been missing from the eye?
> Can Sasuke recover them back?



Yes and yes.

He will need them for the threat coming up in the movie.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Salad was actually made from Madara DNA


Madara wore glasses confirmed


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> They're not going to surpass them. I can see them exceeding their parents in terms of philosophy, but where power is concerned Naruto will always be able to fire off a Bijuu Dama and Sasuke will be able to step on them with Susuano.
> 
> It'll end up being like the Hokage up until Naruto. Sarutobi and Tsunade were weaker than Harashima but one brought a long period of peace and the other made developments in to the way ninja treat health.
> 
> It's possible that Boruto and Sarada will improve the way ninja interact with the rest of society.



This is another way you could interpret what he says in the movie trailer. He says something about changing society or the world. Bolt could surpass Naruto by actually pushing the prospect of world peace further along than Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay then Saradas still PO about the dna test demands her father to tell her the story he shows her w/ sharigan.

Shin tells sakura how useless babies are sakura remembers ...something

Sasuke decideds  he wants  his wife now

Sarada. is sad her sk dreams are over.

sasuke gets susuno head and sp/t travel

Chouchou eats some chips

Naruto. also asks to see ss relationship.

Orochimaru eyes up salad

they all end up at the shin hideout.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm waiting for the moment Sasuke accepts those chips.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> This is another way you could interpret what he says in the movie trailer. He says something about changing society or the world. Bolt could surpass Naruto by actually pushing the prospect of world peace further along than Naruto and Sasuke.


I've been keeping quiet for a while, but no one really has talked about what Kishimoto said about Boruto in the latest movie information.

忍道、火の意志、その考えはすでに古い！？新たな忍のカタチを目指す、新ヒーロー・ボルトが大 活躍！！

A nindou, the Will of Fire...Those thoughts are already obsolete!? Aiming at a form of new shinobi, it's the hugely active role of the new hero, Boruto!

Like da fk? 

Boruto not getting a will of fire or nindo, and Salad using TnJ.


----------



## STFUorCCnewB (Jun 17, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> He will need them for the threat coming up in the movie.



And how Sasuke learned to switch dimensions?
Lol, and I thought Sasuke cloudn't get more overpowered...


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> This Sharingan vs Rinnegan shit is hilarious, it's funny because he had to use the Rinnegan to save himself against Shin, the one eye that he relied on



Rinnegan only mean to safe and do all this extra shit. Mangekyo only purpose is to kill and destroy. Take all that healing, and ressurection shit to the crave. Only Nagato wants to heal/ressurect people after he kills them.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> I'm waiting for the moment Sasuke accepts those chips.



Glad I'm not the only one who sees it coming.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Salad was actually made from Madara DNA


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who sees it coming.


I thought only I was waiting for it yet!


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> *Rinnegan only mean to safe and do all this extra shit. Mangekyo only purpose is to kill and destroy.
> Take all that healing, and ressurection shit to the crave.* Only Nagato wants to heal/ressurect people after he kills them.



Doesn't Chibaku Tensei translate to Planetary Devastation?


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Unless Sarada runs away to Karin after Sasuke sp/t travels to his wife, I don't get why there was a dna test.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Doesn't Chibaku Tensei translate to Planetary Devastation?


Nope. (10 char)


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

STFUorCCnewB said:


> In the battle against Shin's father, the tomoe was missing from Sasuke's Rinnegan..
> Does it mean the Rinnegan was weaked because the tomoe has been missing from the eye?
> Can Sasuke recover them back?



Yes, Evil confirmed. For your second question, I don't see why not. Then again, Kishi hasn't told us why they were there in the first place.


----------



## Amol (Jun 17, 2015)

All this talk about Naruto being rusty and Sasuke being weakened....
Does it really matter how they are now?
Kishi is magically going to make them stronger to fight with threat-stronger-than-Kaguya.
All rustiness and weakness will magically go away like they were never there before.
That was just excuse from Kishi to let Baldy and co to live little longer.
There is nothing worth in discussing PIS.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

So the Rinnegan was weakened or was Sasuke?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who sees it coming.



Sasuke X chips.  Best ship.  

:yeahsorry


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Lee's son needs to grow up fast. Someone needs to whoop Boruto's ass.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Nope. (10 char)



Reconstruction/Construction? 

Either way it creates giant holes.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> So the Rinnegan was weakened or was Sasuke?


Confirmed EMS uses just as much chakra as "tomoe Rinnegan"


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Confirmed EMS uses just as much chakra as "tomoe Rinnegan"



Just means you get more miles to the gallon with a Rinnegan.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke accepting those chips and then sharing with Sarada.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Sasuke X chips.  Best ship.
> 
> :yeahsorry



I ship this and HinataXRock.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Confirmed EMS uses just as much chakra as "tomoe Rinnegan"



Sasuke doesn't use that useless shit. 


Unless he wants to assist what his left eye creates. 



Gunners said:


> Just means you get more miles to the gallon with a Rinnegan.



Always 24'ed when it matters most.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> I ship this and HinataXRock.



Rock Lee?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Just means you get more miles to the gallon with a Rinnegan.


Now now. We have Sharingan - EMS , and Rinnegan - tomoe Rinnegan.

Now wonder Naruto said space swapping is a joke.


+rep regardless.



Klue said:


> Sasuke doesn't use that useless shit.
> 
> 
> Unless he wants to assist what his left eye creates.


Your Rinnegan needs our help now


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Rock Lee?



Nope, Just a rock.


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke doesn't use that useless shit.
> 
> 
> Unless he wants to assist what his left eye creates.
> ...



Sasuke only uses EMS for Enton.:ho


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 17, 2015)

What's this supposedly going around Weibo about Sarada being born in an alternate dimension, Sauce explaining the birth, and an enemy scaring Kaguya appearing?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke only uses EMS for Enton.:ho



and he only uses the rennigan for ST


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> What's this supposedly going around Weibo about Sarada being born in an alternate dimension, Sauce explaining the birth, and an enemy scaring Kaguya appearing?


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> What's this supposedly going around Weibo about Sarada being born in an alternate dimension, Sauce explaining the birth, and an enemy scaring Kaguya appearing?



It's from tumblr. Ignore it


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> and an enemy scaring Kaguya appearing?



Ha a movie villian gets the honor of coming up in the manga? Toneri really got the shaft.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> It's from tumblr. Ignore it



I don't believe anything til I see a chapter.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry for interrupting....but it's actually from a Japanese source that has been correct for quite a few times about the past chapters....


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Sorry for interrupting....but it's actually from a Japanese source that has been correct for quite a few times about the past chapters....



Nah cool fam, thx for the heads up. It's always reassuring to have independent verification of spoilers for, dubious sources.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

What if Sakura was fainting because she was giving Sasuke her yin stored chakra to sp/t travel? She already knew where that tower was maybe they liked to meet up


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> It's from tumblr. Ignore it



man, could have had the villain appearing in the manga first


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke only uses EMS for Enton.:ho



And when he uses it, base Naruto counters it with a simple kyuubi cloth, or matches the power of raikiri+chidori with base rasengan.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Nope, Just a rock.



Oh, I got it. lol



hailebaile said:


> What if Sakura was fainting because she was giving Sasuke her yin stored chakra to sp/t travel? She already knew where that tower was maybe they liked to meet up



That could be.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Nah cool fam, thx for the heads up. It's always reassuring to have independent verification of spoilers for, dubious sources.



サラダが生まれたのは异次元空间らしい。

サスケがスサノオの头の部分だけ出して戦闘モード
カグヤの恐れていた敌が姿を表す 
here is the japanese raw....


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

But to be fair, EMS has one of the most reliable jutsus susanoo. You can do a lot of shit with it.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 17, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> サラダが生まれたのは异次元空间らしい。
> 
> サスケがスサノオの头の部分だけ出して戦闘モード
> カグヤの恐れていた敌が姿を表す
> here is the japanese raw....


i saw this on tumblr, but i dont know if is true


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

ZE said:


> But to be fair, EMS has one of the most reliable jutsus susanoo. You can do a lot of shit with it.



Yeah but Rinnegan can do it also if you're born with the potential


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 17, 2015)

"Dimension Jumping" ................

This is how it starts..........This is how we'll get introduced new BS unecessary Villains  and random characters that'll give Naruto/Sasuke (or their sh*tty children) BS power-ups in future projects.

I forbid it


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> Yeah but Rinnegan can do it also lol, if you're born with the potential. i.e sasuke/madara



Since when did Rinnegan give access to Susanoo?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> サラダが生まれたのは异次元空间らしい。
> 
> サスケがスサノオの头の部分だけ出して戦闘モード
> カグヤの恐れていた敌が姿を表す
> here is the japanese raw....



I saw that on tumblr. I don?t believe this unless this is confirmed by Evil, OD, or Rai

I mean I wouldn?t mind having Sarada be a dimensional baby but seeing as it isn?t confirmed, I?ll just sit quietly till the chapter is released


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> "Dimension Jumping" ................
> 
> This is how it starts..........This is how we'll get introduced new BS unecessary Villains  and random characters that'll give Naruto/Sasuke (or their sh*tty children) BS power-ups in future projects.
> 
> I forbid it



You wouldn't forbid it if it was Kiba getting it.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I saw that on tumblr. I don?t believe this unless this is confirmed by Evil, OD, or Rai
> 
> I mean I wouldn?t mind having Sarada be a dimensional baby but seeing as it isn?t confirmed, I?ll just sit quietly till the chapter is released



Yeah I dont trust it 100% either
But the site is pretty reliable with the history of spoilers they released. 
Well~ 10 more hours to go


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Since when did Rinnegan give access to Susanoo?



The entire Kaguya arc had Sasuke using Susano'o without activating EMS.

Ever since getting Rikudou chakra the only use EMS has had for Sasuke is using Enton.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 17, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Yeah I dont trust it 100% either
> But the site is pretty reliable with the history of spoilers they released.
> Well~ 10 more hours to go



They might just be translating and altering the spoilers here.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Rinnegan only mean to safe and do all this extra shit. Mangekyo only purpose is to kill and destroy. Take all that healing, and ressurection shit to the crave. Only Nagato wants to heal/ressurect people after he kills them.



> Amaterasu



Say what again?

MS has variety but the Rinnegan doesn't beat around the bush, it straight up overpowers MS and EMS.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Susanoo doesn't require any eyes after unlocking it. Haven't people learned that yet after Madara and Itachi used it without eyes and blind eyes respectively?


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Since when did Rinnegan give access to Susanoo?



rinnegan is the final/true form of the sharingan


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> "Dimension Jumping" ................
> 
> This is how it starts..........This is how we'll get introduced new BS unecessary Villains  and random characters that'll give Naruto/Sasuke (or their sh*tty children) BS power-ups in future projects.
> 
> I forbid it



Exactly! It's like the same sh*t over and over again. Naruto and Sasuke will find some random powerup while facing an amazing enemy then their sh*tty children will too in the future.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 17, 2015)

Marsala said:


> They might just be translating and altering the spoilers here.



Yeah! They do that
but sometimes they add extras afterwards
those extras turn out to be correct most of the time :/ we'll hav to wait and see


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> The entire Kaguya arc had Sasuke using Susano'o without activating EMS.
> 
> Ever since getting Rikudou chakra the only use EMS has had for Sasuke is using Enton.



And Madara used Susanoo while he had no eyes. The belief is that once you unlock Susanoo, you no longer need eyes or EMS activated to do it.

That doesn't mean unlocking Rinnegan unlocks Susanoo.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Naruto is supposed to possibly fight this new badass enemy after Sasuke/Bolto hold him down (Going by the spoiler that says Naruto steals the show from them)

Should be interesting to see how a rusty guy can solo


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchiha Sarada: Dimension Baby

Sounds like a great manga title lol.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> You wouldn't forbid it if it was Kiba getting it.



Hell, I wouldn't forbid it if it was TenTen or Kiba, It's just the same sh*t over and over again..


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> You wouldn't forbid it if it was Kiba getting it.



Actually, I would.......cos then Kiba's character would most likely get ruined alot more just like Team 7.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> And Madara used Susanoo while he had no eyes. The belief is that once you unlock Susanoo, you no longer need eyes or EMS activated to do it.
> 
> That doesn't mean unlocking Rinnegan unlocks Susanoo.



lol..

unlocking rinnegan allows you to use your former techniques and more. its like saying Mangkeyo sharingan can't copy jutsu (an ability of base sharingan)


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> And Madara used Susanoo while he had no eyes. The belief is that once you unlock Susanoo, you no longer need eyes or EMS activated to do it.
> 
> That doesn't mean unlocking Rinnegan unlocks Susanoo.



All Uchiha powers, like any power, comes from chakra. Their eyes benefit from that; even Kakashi's eyes released Sharingan powers after acquiring Obito's chakra power.



Susano'o is clearly released from chakra points along the body and eyes. If the eyes aren't there, nothing prevents the user from still releasing and shaping chakra built from elsewhere.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Actually, I would.......cos then Kiba's character would most likely get ruined alot more just like Team 7.



Now that I think about it.. I wish they don't get better power ups. They'll get ruined like you said..


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> And Madara used Susanoo while he had no eyes. The belief is that once you unlock Susanoo, you no longer need eyes or EMS activated to do it.
> 
> That doesn't mean unlocking Rinnegan unlocks Susanoo.



It was because of Rinnegan why Susano'o shielded Team 7 from Infinite Tsukuyomi. 



No other conclusion can be formed then Sasuke's Rinnegan creating Susano'o.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> The entire Kaguya arc had Sasuke using Susano'o without activating EMS.
> 
> Ever since getting Rikudou chakra the only use EMS has had for Sasuke is using Enton.


you didnt get it...

you need MS to awake susanoo, but once you do, you dont need to use the eye

remember madara with no eyes using it? its probably about their spiritual energy

susanoo is not a rinnegan power, its a power enabled by MS

obviously, since the rinnegan users we have seen using susanoo are uchihas, and the ones who are the original owners of the eyes, with rinnegan being the evolution... it makes sense that they would be able to use susanoo through rinnegan too

the best way to understand is by excluding, the ones who had both MS were the ones who were able to awake susanoo, while not all who had rinnegan at some point were able to use it... ie, obito and nagato. Obito's susanoo was only showed through Kakashi once they "united", so i guess its clear.


----------



## OldMonkey (Jun 17, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> Maybe Sarada was born in on of those dimensions. You know.. Honeymoon rinnegan way.
> 
> If that's the case, does this make her  an alien



That prediction 




I can predict fake spoilers, that's something I guess...


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

Didn't the manga imply Obito's kamui was special due to him having senjuu and uchiha powers? I guess that explains it why Kamui is the only sharingan ability that clearly surpasses most of what the rinnegan can offer.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> It was because of Rinnegan why Susano'o shielded Team 7 from Infinite Tsukuyomi.
> 
> 
> 
> No other conclusion can be formed then Sasuke's Rinnegan creating Susano'o.



All while his right eye does nothing ? just sitting there in its base Sharingan transformed state.

So useless.


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> It was because of Rinnegan why Susano'o shielded Team 7 from Infinite Tsukuyomi.
> 
> 
> 
> No other conclusion can be formed then Sasuke's Rinnegan creating Susano'o.



So we can clearly say that that susanoo Sasuke used was a rinnegan susanoo. Never saw it like that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

Isn't it absolutely amusing that Sasuke embodies the old Rinnegan VS MS rivalry? 


But his right eye! / But his left eye...!!


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> lol..
> 
> unlocking rinnegan allows you to use your former techniques and more. its like saying Mangkeyo sharingan can't copy jutsu (an ability of base sharingan)



Rinnegan isn't required for Susanoo, so why would it give access to it? Susanoo isn't a Rinnegan tech.



Klue said:


> All Uchiha powers, like any power, comes from chakra. Their eyes benefit from that; even Kakashi's eyes released Sharingan powers after acquiring Obito's chakra power.
> 
> 
> 
> Susano'o is clearly released from chakra points along the body and eyes. If the eyes aren't there, nothing prevents the user from still releasing and shaping chakra built from elsewhere.



I know


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Isn't it absolutely amusing that Sasuke embodies the old Rinnegan VS MS rivalry?
> 
> 
> But his right eye! / But his left eye...!!



The great thing about being a Sasuke fan is that I don't care either way.


Whatever makes Sasuke solo.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

ZE said:


> So we can clearly say that that susanoo Sasuke used was a rinnegan susanoo. Never saw it like that.



"rinnegan susano"


wut :sanji


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Limbo clearly doesn't require double Rinnegan.



Madara was using limbo before having the bijuu.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Madara was using limbo before having the bijuu.



What does that have to do with anything? 

ck


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> > Amaterasu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Used from the Rinnegan. Kaguya was able to Absorb Jutsu. But for some Reason was not able to Absorb Enton Spikes. We all know Mangekyo Techniques are at their best when used together. Rinnegan is just that wrench that fucks the whole system up.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I know



After rereading, it seems your post didn't imply otherwise.

Klue is trigger happy. My bad.

Carry on.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Susano'o doesn't disappear after unlocking it, it's always there. Once you get MS in both eyes you gain Susano'o. Only thing is you don't need the eyes to *use* Susano'o, it's just a chakra construct.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Used from the Rinnegan. Kaguya was able to Absorb Jutsu. But for some Reason was not able to Absorb Enton Spikes. We all know Mangekyo Techniques are at their best when used together. Rinnegan is just that wrench that fucks the whole system up.



F**K OUT HERE!! 

She made no effort to. That in of itself says nothing.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> After rereading, it seems your post didn't imply otherwise.
> 
> Klue is trigger happy. My bad.
> 
> Carry on.



It's okay. It must be rough trying to defend the Rinnegan in the face of Double Kamui and Perfect Susano'o


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> It's okay. It must be rough trying to defend the Rinnegan in the face of Double Kamui and Perfect Susano'o



Can't wait until the chapter arrives. You're on my list, right under BlinkST.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until the chapter arrives. You're on my list, right under BlinkST.



We shall see 

Tomoe are Sharingan property btw


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> It was because of Rinnegan why Susano'o shielded Team 7 from Infinite Tsukuyomi.
> 
> 
> 
> No other conclusion can be formed then Sasuke's Rinnegan creating Susano'o.



Thats most likely from Rikudou Chakra as The Rinnegan appears when you awaken that Chakra. Remember how we saw Kakashi Susano-o Enhanced to be on Par with Sasuke with Just RIkudou Chakra. So I dont think it directly has to do with the Rinnegan but the Chakra that creates the Rinnegan.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's be honest rinnegan > sharingan. It's well established within the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until the chapter arrives. You're on my list, right under BlinkST.



and where do i stack on that list?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> > Amaterasu
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, right. This chapter isn't changing shit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Thats most likely from Rikudou Chakra as The Rinnegan appears when you awaken that Chakra. Remember how we saw Kakashi Susano-o Enhanced to be on Par with Sasuke with Just RIkudou Chakra. So I dont think it directly has to do with the Rinnegan but the Chakra that creates the Rinnegan.



It's the same thing. 

The eye transforms to reflect the state of the users chakra. Tobirama explained this already.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

double kamui perfect susano was one of the biggest asspulls. to use perfect susano it was made obvious you needed indra's chakra


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> double kamui perfect susano was one of the biggest asspulls. to use perfect susano it was made obvious you needed indra's chakra


"Made obvious"


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> double kamui perfect susano was one of the biggest asspulls. to use perfect susano it was made obvious you needed indra's chakra



Not confirmed. 

And Obito's chakra was enhanced by Six Paths Sage Power. 

Everything checks out. 



Someone needs to "cat" this -->


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Used from the Rinnegan. Kaguya was able to Absorb Jutsu. But for some Reason was not able to Absorb Enton Spikes. We all know Mangekyo Techniques are at their best when used together. Rinnegan is just that wrench that fucks the whole system up.



Naw, you see she was showing multiple ways on how to humiliate the Jutsu. First you can straight up absorb Amaterasu at point blank range like the pic below or you can just hop around and dodge the spikes.



Why beat a deadhorse by trying to absorb it twice? ck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> double kamui perfect susano was one of the biggest asspulls. to use perfect susano it was made obvious you needed indra's chakra



Tbh, had Obito had the ability to use Double Kamui, I don't even know if Naruto/Sasuke would win against him. Kamui's the most overpowered jutsu in the manga.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> F**K OUT HERE!!
> 
> She made no effort to. That in of itself says nothing.





Kaguyas Wants no Part of that Enton Mangekyo Drama.



Run little Rinne Rabbit Run


----------



## Zef (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> double kamui perfect susano was one of the biggest asspulls. to use perfect susano it was made obvious you needed indra's chakra



Don't know about the Indra's chakra part, but yeah.

That PS was a massive asspull. I considered dropping the series at that point due to how ridiculous it was, and how he got it.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tbh, had Obito had the ability to use Double Kamui, I don't even know if Naruto/Sasuke would win against him. Kamui's the most overpowered jutsu in the manga.



Dat Sharingan


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> And Madara used Susanoo while he had no eyes. The belief is that once you unlock Susanoo, you no longer need eyes or EMS activated to do it.
> 
> That doesn't mean unlocking Rinnegan unlocks Susanoo.



Wait, people think Rinnegan unlocks Susano'o?

Susano'o is an EMS technique


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Naw, you see she was showing multiple ways on how to humiliate the Jutsu. First you can straight up absorb Amaterasu at point blank range like the pic below or you can just hop around and dodge the spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Why beat a deadhorse by trying to absorb it twice? ck




I pointed out when all this stuff was happening how it appears You cant absorb Shape Manipulated chakra through your body. Because Madara was able to absorb Amaterasu just like Kaguya. But yet when Sasuke used Shape manipulation on Lightning Chakra he couldn't absorb it. just like how Kaguya ran from Enton Spikes instead of absorbing them.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Choa said:


> Wait, people think Rinnegan unlocks Susano'o?
> 
> Susano'o is an EMS technique



Rinnegan boys trying to get Susano'o classified as a Rinnegan technique. 

When will they learn?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> The great thing about being a Sasuke fan is that I don't care either way.
> 
> 
> Whatever makes Sasuke solo.



I feel absolutely no need to complicate pure, unadultered awesome with these pesky little hows and whys.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Thats most likely from Rikudou Chakra as The Rinnegan appears when you awaken that Chakra. Remember how we saw Kakashi Susano-o Enhanced to be on Par with Sasuke with Just RIkudou Chakra. So I dont think it directly has to do with the Rinnegan but the Chakra that creates the Rinnegan.



It's the same thing, the Rinnegan eyes are basically a representation of Hagoromo's power 
his chakra is what awakens them and they harbors his power.The Rinne power and Sharingan powers are aspects of the same eye. Hagoromo's himself was confirmed to have all bloodlines in the recent DB just like Kaguya being able in theory of using all jutsu. 
This dojutsu fight is actually stupid if you think about it.
The fight is basically whos aspect(Kishi never bothered to actually explain it though) of power is more powerful: the Rinne aspect or the Sharingan aspect, both having the potential to be invoked within the same eye.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Dat Sharingan



Yep. 

Kamui's such a useful overpowered skill, as much as I love the Rinnegan I'm going to say it, Kamui's the best eye jutsu in this entire series. Defensive, offensive, it's got everything you need really.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Rinnegan boys trying to get Susano'o classified as a Rinnegan technique.
> 
> When will they learn?



Really don't understand how anyone could say Susano'o is a Rinnegan technique

I'm pretty sure Susano'o made an appearance before Rinnegan did and Sasuke and Itachi were using it before Sasuke even got his Rinnegan

Literally what


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> It's the same thing, the Rinnegan eyes are basically a representation of Hagoromo's power
> his chakra is what awakens them and they harbors his power.The Rinne power and Sharingan powers are aspects of the same eye. Hagoromo's himself was confirmed to have all bloodlines in the recent DB just like Kaguya being able in theory of using all jutsu.
> This dojutsu fight is actually stupid if you think about it.
> The fight is basically whos aspect(Kishi never bothered to actually explain it though) of power is more powerful: the Rinne *aspect* or the Sharingan *aspect*, both having the potential to be invoked within the same eye.



vered-sama, you traitor. 

Why? I looked up to you.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> Kamui's such a useful overpowered skill, as much as I love the Rinnegan I'm going to say it, Kamui's the best eye jutsu in this entire series. Defensive, offensive, it's got everything you need really.



It can also fulfill every aspect of a shinobi's profession to it's fullest potential. Assassination, intel gathering, capture, the works. All the while being an offensive and defensive juggernaut.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> vered-sama, you traitor.
> 
> Why? I looked up to you.



????
I still think the Rinne aspect is the best but until Kishi explains it further they are all within one line of dojutsu, all connected to one another.
I'm  a Rinne person through and through relax.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> Don't know about the Indra's chakra part, but yeah.
> 
> That PS was a massive asspull. I considered dropping the series at that point due to how ridiculous it was, and how he got it.



Kakashi didn't have Indra chakra but he had Rikudou Chakra. Which is a culmination of Indra and Ashura Chakra combined to form Hagoromo chakra.(Which is Rikudou)


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> Kamui's such a useful overpowered skill, as much as I love the Rinnegan I'm going to say it, Kamui's the best eye jutsu in this entire series. Defensive, offensive, it's got everything you need really.



Sadly, most of its use was displayed by either Kakashi and his crappy chakra pool or Tobi who rarely fought seriously.

The only moment we saw its true potential was when Kakashi had Ghost Obito's help.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tbh, had Obito had the ability to use Double Kamui, I don't even know if Naruto/Sasuke would win against him. Kamui's the most overpowered jutsu in the manga.



Naruto using a thousand clones would be the best work around. If Obito teleported one of the clones to the Kamui world, he would get walloped any time he attempted to phase, he wouldn't know who target and he would be under constant assault which would push him past the time limit. He couldn't teleport away because he would have to materialise (although the speed would increase so maybe he could?) 

His technique is broken but their level of power is absurd.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> then kakashi comes out of no where with pefect susano LOL. obvious asspull


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Kakashi didn't have Indra chakra but he had Rikudou Chakra. Which is a culmination of Indra and Ashura Chakra combined to form Hagoromo chakra.(Which is Rikudou)



and where did this fucker get rikudou's chakra?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Choa said:


> Really don't understand how anyone could say Susano'o is a Rinnegan technique
> 
> I'm pretty sure Susano'o made an appearance before Rinnegan did and Sasuke and Itachi were using it before Sasuke even got his Rinnegan
> 
> Literally what



Some people try to argue that Perfect Susano'o is a Rinnegan technique because it requires Indra and Asura's chakra which translates into the Power of the Six Paths, thus Rinnegan. 

And yet Madara used it against Hashirama in his battle against him in the VoTE before he possessed Asura's chakra.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Sadly, most of its use was displayed by either Kakashi and his crappy chakra pool or Tobi who rarely fought seriously.
> 
> The only moment we saw its true potential was when Kakashi had Ghost Obito's help.



That arc provided great comedy: from Naruto using sexy no jutsu on Kaguya to Obito teleporting out of heaven for one more troll.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> The fight is basically whos aspect(Kishi never bothered to actually explain it though) of power is more powerful: the Rinne *aspect* or the Sharingan *aspect*, both having the potential to be invoked within the same eye.



Please don't tell me you were that person in Klue's sig who thought the Sharingan provided the Tsukiyomi whilst the Rinnegan provided the Infinite


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

Zef said:


> The great thing about being a Sasuke fan is that I don't care either way.
> 
> 
> Whatever makes Sasuke solo.


true


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> and where did this fucker get rikudou's chakra?



He was the former host of Juubi. 





Pocalypse said:


> Please don't tell me you were that person in Klue's sig who thought the Sharingan provided the Tsukiyomi whilst the Rinnegan provided the Infinite



No. That was some n00b from the Naruto Wikia.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> and where did this fucker get rikudou's chakra?



from hagoromo isn't it?
About Kamui, the only reason it's haxxed is the connection to that one dimension and his ability to phase his body parts to that other dimension.
Kakuya's Amenominaka is still in theory the greater power since it's the control and manipulation of several dimensions, Whatever Obito had it was a lesser use of the greater Kaguya's power. that is also the reason why with Sakura's help he managed to sync himself to her dimensions but it took them both great effort.It's the same base of power, the dimension jump power rests within the RinneSharingan in basis.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> He was the former host of Juubi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



such a shitty and lazy way for kishimoto to explain shit. i swear


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

For the record, Obito powering up Sasuke and Naruto is something that fits within the canon of the series. 

It has been said, time and time again, that the Sage transcends life and death. We saw Nagato resurrect Konoha, Madara cancel Edo Tensei when his spirit left his body, Hagaromo appear before Naruto, Sasuke and the Hokage. 

People forget that Obito became a Rikudou. His chakra took on the properties so he ended up with a certain amount of leeway where death is concerned. 

Same shit happens with people who are Rikudou: Indra and Ashura.

The scene was funny but it is not what I would call an asspull.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> People forget that Obito became a Rikudou. His chakra took on the properties so he ended up with a certain amount of leeway where death is concerned.



Nope.

Cannot accept.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Some people try to argue that Perfect Susano'o is a Rinnegan technique because it requires Indra and Asura's chakra which translates into the Power of the Six Paths, thus Rinnegan.
> 
> And yet Madara used it against Hashirama in his battle against him in the VoTE before he possessed Asura's chakra.


What

Do these people even read the manga?


Didn't Kakashi use perfect Susano'o at some point?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> from hagoromo isn't it?
> About Kamui, the only reason it's haxxed is the connection to that one dimension and his ability to phase his body parts to that other dimension.
> Kakuya's Amenominaka is still in theory the greater power since it's the control and manipulation of several dimensions, Whatever Obito had it was a lesser use of the greater Kaguya's power. that is also the reason why with Sakura's help he managed to sync himself to her dimensions but it took them both great effort.It's the same base of power, the dimension jump power rests within the RinneSharingan in basis.



Amenotejikara is greater in power in that it's control and manipulation of dimensions is superior. But the mechanics of the actual jutsu make it inferior to Kamui. 

For one, it's greatest weakness is that it requires time to recharge after each use. Second, it offers no intangibility which puts it several tiers below Kamui in the defensive department. The distance is also limited.

I'm pretty sure most would rather roll with Kamui rather than Amenotejikara if they had a choice.



Choa said:


> What
> 
> Do these people even read the manga?
> 
> ...



Well, when Kakashi received Obito's other Sharingan, he also received Rikudou chakra, so using Kakashi as an example won't work. VoTe Madara is enough though.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Nope.
> 
> Cannot accept.



It is just part of the trio. 

Harashima, Tobirama, Intama. 

Rinnegan, Sharingan, Byakugan. 

Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura. 

Hagaramo, Madara, Obito.

Kishimoto always has a low end to provide some form of measuring stick.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Please don't tell me you were that person in Klue's sig who thought the Sharingan provided the Tsukiyomi whilst the Rinnegan provided the Infinite



You really think Vered would say something as idiotic as that?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> It can also fulfill every aspect of a shinobi's profession to it's fullest potential. Assassination, intel gathering, capture, the works. All the while being an offensive and defensive juggernaut.



Yep, the jutsu was amazing. 





Luiz said:


> Sadly, most of its use was displayed by either Kakashi and his crappy chakra pool or Tobi who rarely fought seriously.
> 
> The only moment we saw its true potential was when Kakashi had Ghost Obito's help.



Yep I agree and it's sad too since the jutsu could have been used far more and more effectively had Kishi showed us earlier. What does he do? Move on from it, silly. 





Gunners said:


> Naruto using a thousand clones would be the best work around. If Obito teleported one of the clones to the Kamui world, he would get walloped any time he attempted to phase, he wouldn't know who target and he would be under constant assault which would push him past the time limit. He couldn't teleport away because he would have to materialise (although the speed would increase so maybe he could?)
> 
> His technique is broken but their level of power is absurd.



That would be their best shot indeed. Tbh, Kaguya should have been overwhelmed by Naruto's KB tactics early.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Nope.
> 
> Cannot accept.



Sasuke will Reject the Rinnegan and Return to the prideful Uchiha Clan powers with Rikudou Chakra powering EMS. He will then Where the Rinne like a tattoo....Hagoromo Style.




Red Mangekyo Sharingans. Red Rinne Mark to represent the powers of Rinne. The Cycle is almost complete.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep, the jutsu was amazing.
> 
> Yep I agree and it's sad too since the jutsu could have been used far more and more effectively had Kishi showed us earlier. What does he do? Move on from it, silly.
> 
> That would be their best shot indeed. Tbh, Kaguya should have been overwhelmed by Naruto's KB tactics early.



It's the one jutsu among all the Mangekyou powers I wish was Rinne only.

"_Cooler than Sasuke's_," would hold no meaning. Blink would be without his trump-card.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep I agree and it's sad too since the jutsu could have been used far more and more effectively had Kishi showed us earlier. What does he do? Move on from it, silly.



If Obito used Kamui like we know it could be really used, this series would have been over to early. Just kidnap people and starve them in the alternate dimension for easy captures and kills.

But yeah, Naruto's smothering tactics are excellent for people who make use of Space-time ninjutsu. You can't escape that type of pressure for too long even with teleportation.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2015)

Kishimoto should have really explained why the MS grant different powers...


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Exactly. Naruto is a story about Bonds and connections. Almost like a Bridge. And its amazing the first arc of the manga confirmed that fact That Naruto is indeed just a Bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's enough sage Csdabest


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Exactly. Naruto is a story about Bonds and connections. Almost like a Bridge. And its amazing the first arc of the manga confirmed that fact That Naruto is indeed just a Bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Underneath the underneath


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Kishimoto should have really explained why the MS grant different powers...



My guess is that they're all techniques mastered by Indra and the imprint passed on other the generations.


----------



## wisam (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tbh, had Obito had the ability to use Double Kamui, I don't even know if Naruto/Sasuke would win against him. Kamui's the most overpowered jutsu in the manga.



but obito's kamui needs hashirama's cells to work
if we remove them, eyes will blind soon,and that not happen in rinne 
and their effectivity will be short.
and in kakashi case he got rikudu power from jinobito and thats strongs his double kamui 
in normal case without rikudu power he will.stand for seconds


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> For the record, Obito powering up Sasuke and Naruto is something that fits within the canon of the series.
> 
> It has been said, time and time again, that the Sage transcends life and death. We saw Nagato resurrect Konoha, Madara cancel Edo Tensei when his spirit left his body, Hagaromo appear before Naruto, Sasuke and the Hokage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, ppl were just mad because they thought they were finally rid of him and he trolled 'em again


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's the one jutsu among all the Mangekyou powers I wish was Rinne only.
> 
> "_Cooler than Sasuke's_," would hold no meaning. Blink would be without his trump-card.


That's right. Kamui is TBE.



No unique Rinnegan for you.

Rinnegan is Byakugan status.

Everyone can be awesome.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Kishimoto should have really explained why the MS grant different powers...



He should have really explained how the Rinnegan functions and what are it's exact powers(a clear explanation), he has never done it not even in the recent DB.
I hope something will be done for the movie.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> That's right. Kamui is TBE.



  



BlinkST said:


> No unique Rinnegan for you.



Don't want it.



BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan is Byakugan status.



You smokin' dat stuff brah. 



BlinkST said:


> Everyone can be awesome.



Yeah, with Rikudou's Powers.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan is Byakugan status.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> He should have really explained how the Rinnegan functions and what are it's exact powers(a clear explanation), he has never done it not even in the recent DB.
> I hope something will be done for the movie.




Didn't the manga say that the Rinnegan was capable of using any jutsu? It is possible that the Sharingan are a specific block (so to speak) of the Rinnegan. 

E.g. Amatesru could be a particular application of Yang (constantly eating away at the object) and Katon. Obito's space time jutsu could be related to the technique Kaguya uses. 

We know that the Rinnegan is capable of using Tsukuyomi as Kaguya used it in the past. 

Thinking about things, unless the Sharingan mutated, it doesn't make sense that is capable of using techniques the original eye could not. What's likely is that that each Sharingan is focused on a particular application.

What's more likely is that Kishimoto gives this less thought that we do, that there is no answer.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


>



Rinnegan is the most powerful eye, and even the Byakugan regained some of his prestige being the original eye of Kaguya though it has no special powers of his own unless you count Tenseigan. Kaguya is actually a presentation of all 3 eye techs in one but she never actually lived to her own power.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

o <- this eye is stronger! 

No. This eye is stronger  -> O


               ....o.O....

                ...-.O....

                ....o.- ....

hmmmmm.

wheres evil when you need her.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Didn't the manga say that the Rinnegan was capable of using any jutsu? It is possible that the Sharingan are a specific block (so to speak) of the Rinnegan.
> 
> E.g. Amatesru could be a particular application of Yang (constantly eating away at the object) and Katon. Obito's space time jutsu could be related to the technique Kaguya uses.
> 
> ...



Hagoromo was able of using any jutsu and it was indeed confirmed in the latest DB however the Rinnegan as a dojutsu was never explained aside from it being Hagoromo's eye and it's users being able to use different powers.
So many things were left unanswered going back to Nagato's own actions etc...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Rinnegan

it just works


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Rinnegan is the most powerful eye, and even the Byakugan regained some of his prestige being the original eye of Kaguya though it has no special powers of his own unless you count Tenseigan. Kaguya is actually a presentation of all 3 eye techs in one but she never actually lived to her own power.



I can admit that Rinnegan is the most "powerful" eye. It can bring people back to life. The Rinnegans described power isn't limited to just battle though, which is why it's described as the most powerful. Take the jutsu Amenotejikara for instance. It is more powerful than Kamui in it's manipulation of dimensions, but it is mechanically inferior to Kamui for several reasons.

If I had a choice between going into battle with Rinnegan or EMS, I'm taking EMS. Kotoamatsukami, Double Kamui, and Perfect Susano'o are GOAT.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

I remember i theorized that all powers and shinobi abilities came from six path powers. Wasnt ino yamanaka stated to have their clan ability thats similiar to human realms ability and the pain technique


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> I remember i theorized that all powers and shinobi abilities came from six path powers. Wasnt ino *yamanaka stated to have their clan ability thats similiar to human realms ability and the pain technique*



Pretty much: the mind reading stuff which Ino's father used to extract info from that Amegakure fodder's brain, minus the soul stealing Pain was able to do.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> Hagoromo was able of using any jutsu and it was indeed confirmed in the latest DB however the Rinnegan as a dojutsu was never explained aside from it being Hagoromo's eye and it's users being able to use different powers.
> So many things were left unanswered going back to Nagato's own actions etc...



Yeah, it is difficult to see what is the result of the Rinnegan and what is a result of the Bijuu.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> If I had a choice between going into battle with Rinnegan or EMS, I'm taking EMS. Kotoamatsukami, Double Kamui, and Perfect Susano'o are GOAT.



So why not take Rinnegan and add to it?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> So why not take Rinnegan and add to it?



Last time someone added Rinnegan to Sharingan, we got a watered down Kamui


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> So why not take Rinnegan and add to it?


Cause we don't need no crutches.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Last time someone added Rinnegan to Sharingan, we got a watered down Kamui



that was under the belt son!!!. under the belt!!!


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hirashin > kamui and you don't even have to enter another dimension. Also the fact that Rinnegan users don't need to run, you can't touch them anyway.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Cause we don't need no crutches.







Addy said:


> that was under the belt son!!!. under the belt!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Hirashin > kamui and you don't even have to enter another dimension. Also the fact that Rinnegan users don't need to run, you can't touch them anyway.


​


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Maybe the ?Yeah Sorry.? post was Evil being disappointed Salad wasn?t Karin?s child.



That's what I thought xD


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Hirashin > kamui and you don't even have to enter another dimension. Also the fact that Rinnegan users don't need to run, you can't touch them anyway.


Someone might want to tell Minato that


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Someone might want to tell Minato that



Didn't he get his ass kicked in the very next panel....twice.

Naruto doesn't even have hirashin, and he messed him up pretty bad too.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2015)

vered said:


> He should have really explained how the Rinnegan functions and what are it's exact powers(a clear explanation), he has never done it not even in the recent DB.
> I hope something will be done for the movie.



He should explain why you need EMS for the rinnegan, last time we seen a ms user w/sage chakra they seem to have EMS?!?!


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*

The real problem of the Rinnegan is that it has to be either made unavailable or forgotten due to PIC else everyone would have died dozens of times since the Pain fight.

Seriously, when was the last time someone actually remembered there is this thing called Shinra Tensei that insta pawns even giant summons at a fraction of it's full strenght?

The one time Madara remembered to use the Rinnegan he owned the 9 bijuu with just one eye but afterwards he sort of forgot about it until he tossed a shower of giant meteors to delay the heroes instead of blowing them up with it.

The MS sometimes looks more useful than the Rinnegan because people actually spam it in combat but the truth is that Pain, the one guy who remembered to spam the Rinnegan, owned everyone without much effort.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Didn't he get his ass kicked in the very next panel....twice.
> 
> Naruto doesn't even have hirashin, and he messed him up pretty bad too.


Not going to turn this into a versus thing. In fact I already just did this in the BD.

Just know that the author's opinion > yours.

And when did Naruto mess him up? Are you talking about when he had Obito's _other eye_ on his side?


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Long story short, obito as leader of akatsuki was a sideman for pain. That should tell you all you need to know.

Obito > your perception of himself.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Kamui is better than Hirashin, don't get it twisted. Hirashin, however, had the Minato factor.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Long story short, obito as leader of akatsuki was a sideman for pain. That should tell you all you need to know.
> 
> Obito > your perception of himself.


Nah, the only guy who made Obito his bitch was Mads, and he got pretty even with him. Don't even know what you're talking about with Pain. Unless you want me to post scans of him telling Pain what to do and Pain following orders like a good solider.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hirashin wrecked jubito. Madara was just a monster and he didn't use kamui.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Double Kamui would shit all over Hiraishin.

Fuck is so good about beating a 13 year-old cyclops?


----------



## RBL (Jun 17, 2015)

I think that we are going to see Rock Lee in this chapter + previous predictions.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Nah, the only guy who made Obito his bitch was Mads, and he got pretty even with him. Don't even know what you're talking about with Pain. Unless you want me to post scans of him telling Pain what to do and Pain following orders like a good solider.



Didn't pains sideman also blow off obitos arm? Battle of the minions. 

Pain never followed orders, he knew what to do, because he made his own plans. I think obito called it betrayal.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Kamui is better than Hirashin, don't get it twisted. Hirashin, however, had the Minato factor.



that's like the whole rennigan vs ms argument. 

logically, it is better but canon wise, ms and harishen users  beat thr living shit out of rennigan  and kamui respectively. not all but sasuke is retarded as far as i am concerned :/


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Didn't the manga say that the Rinnegan was capable of using any jutsu? It is possible that the Sharingan are a specific block (so to speak) of the Rinnegan.
> 
> E.g. Amatesru could be a particular application of Yang (constantly eating away at the object) and Katon. Obito's space time jutsu could be related to the technique Kaguya uses.
> 
> ...


i think its all about that huge rinnegan with tomoes 

see that when Sasuke was weakened the tomoes were not there

it all comes down to representation, we got to know rinnegan as the tomoeless eye that Nagato had with totally different powers compared to MS, and this is how the rivalry was created...


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

what happens to Sarada?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> what happens to Sarada?



she will bitch and moan even more


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 17, 2015)

*Well...*

Kamui on itself isn't so great, what made it a nightmare was the intangibility factor that basically gave the middle finger to anything you threw at Obito.

As long as you have both eyes nobody can touch you unless they keep blowing you up for 10 minutes or they are bloody fast enough to catch you at the very moment you materialize to attack.

That said, it is mostly a tactical ability until you summon a goddamn Susanoo with dimensional warping shuriken.

At least the Susanoo itself is destructible but the pilot remaining intangible is super dickerish.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hirashin > standard MS. Against a rinnegan wielding jinchuuriki it was always going a much tougher fight.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Kamui is better than Hirashin, don't get it twisted. Hirashin, however, had the Minato factor.



Disagree, Hiraishin trumps over Kamui in speed by a long shot. I'd take the mechanics of the seal being there permanently and the actual speed feat of Hiraishin over Kamui tbh plus the less chakra costs is a massive advantage.

Obito is a good MS user himself but Minato pretty much proved how his own ST trumps Obito's even when Minato hardly had any knowledge on Obito's abilities until the fight.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> i expect it to be bad but i dont want it to happed



I hope for Karin that she can find her real love, her love for Sasuke is in paperboard.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Didn't pains sideman also blow off obitos arm? Battle of the minions.
> 
> Pain never followed orders, he knew what to do, because he made his own plans. I think obito called it betrayal.


You're must be thinking of some other manga. If you want I'll refresh your memory.

And there are those who accept canon and those who don't 



Forget double-Kamui. Shits in another league all together.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

what i like about Hirashin is that its about tactics.. its not straight hax like Kamui


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> she will bitch and moan even more



 True


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> You're must be thinking of some other manga. If you want I'll refresh your memory



He's prolly talking about Danzo's guys who outwitted Obito's MS usage.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> I hope for Karin that she can find her real love, her love for Sasuke is in paperboard.



i just want her to look normal. is that much to ask kishi?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> He's prolly talking about Danzo's guys who outwitted Obito's MS usage.


I'm pretty sure he's talking about Konan. What he conveniently forgets are the entirety of the circumstances surrounding the encounter. Basically, he's grasping for straws.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> You're must be thinking of some other manga. If you want I'll refresh your memory.
> 
> And there are those who accept canon and those who don't
> 
> ...



Konan was Kanon. 

Double kamui was kakashis feat, obitos greatest feat was giving kakashi his eye, becoming pains side man for 12 years, assuming someone else identity and then in the end getting slapped backwards by a 12 year old genin.

But I get the hype, yondaime said it. The Guy who wrecked him.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

So there's some kind of SS flashback where Sasuke jumps into a dimension? And I guess we'll finally get the first kiss or some reference t it. *braces self* Oh God.


----------



## cider1012 (Jun 17, 2015)

The first kiss...forgive me.........I think Naruto is winner!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Raiden said:


> So there's some kind of SS flashback where Sasuke jumps into a dimension? And I guess we'll finally get the* first kiss* or some reference t it. *braces self* Oh God.



The second. 
Narudo stole both of their first kiss.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke was away this whole time because he hopped between dimensions. Wow what the fuck.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

But seriously, If Sakura's most precious moment isn't the birth of Karin's biological daughter, then she's got some fucked up priorities. But


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Any clues as to what kaguya was afraid of? And Sasuke can have two wives, problem solved.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Any clues as to what kaguya was afraid of? And Sasuke can have two wives, problem solved.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Galactus




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> But seriously, If Sakura's most precious moment isn't the birth of Karin's biological daughter, then she's got some fucked up priorities. But



_
Sakura - "My most precious moment is when Sasuke chose me to be the mother of his and Karin's daughter, you Sarada. While I do love Sasuke, it's not meant for us but he knows my love and caring make me the best possible mother for his offspring. The idea that he entrusts me his most valuable thing, you, is the most precious thing ever. I'm grateful because I love you, you're my daughter." _
​


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Any clues as to what kaguya was afraid of?



The upcoming movie villain.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh God, if Sakura is so obsessed with Sasuke that she wouldn't care if he had multiple wives then her respect level goes in the further negatives.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Any clues as to what kaguya was afraid of? And Sasuke can have two wives, problem solved.



No, unfortunately.

Leading candidate is the new movie villain.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _
> Sakura - "My most precious moment is when Sasuke chose me to be the mother of his and Karin's daughter, you Sarada. While I do love Sasuke, it's not meant for us but he knows my love and caring make me the best possible mother for his offspring. The idea that he entrusts me his most valuable thing, you, is the most precious thing ever. I'm grateful because I love you, you're my daughter." _
> ​



That would actually redeem Sakura a bit.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _
> Sakura - "My most precious moment is when Sasuke chose me to be the mother of his and Karin's daughter, you Sarada. While I do love Sasuke, it's not meant for us but he knows my love and caring make me the best possible mother for his offspring. The idea that he entrusts me his most valuable thing, you, is the most precious thing ever. I'm grateful because I love you, you're my daughter." _
> ​


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

Likely outcome in my book is that this chapter finally dispels the red herring, and we get solid evidence that Salad is Sakura's kid. Whatever the case, it would be nice to have a definitive answer because I am getting tired of that part of the plot.


----------



## wisam (Jun 17, 2015)

you are ignoring the fact that obito himself was ready to lose his kamui to get rinne but he has not enough chakara
also madara never give any  attention to it when he stole it from kakashi
and madara knew every single thing to obito because he learned him all  justus


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> _
> Sakura - "My most precious moment is when Sasuke chose me to be the mother of his and Karin's daughter, you Sarada. While I do love Sasuke, it's not meant for us but he knows my love and caring make me the best possible mother for his offspring. The idea that he entrusts me his most valuable thing, you, is the most precious thing ever. I'm grateful because I love you, you're my daughter." _
> 
> ​



Actually imagined the panel sequence. You just note Kishimoto would pay special attention to Sakura's face aas she said ''you're my daughter."


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> That would actually redeem Sakura a bit.



Yeah. 

If that's it then Sakura's redeemed because she's moved on from being with Sasuke and instead she's focused on Sarada as she's more important. That makes her more mature as well. Sasuke doesn't look like shit much since he's been away for legit reasons, he still let's Sakura take care of his daughter because she's best for it. Karin doesn't look bad. Sarada has everything explained to her. 

Overall it makes Sakura far more mature than slaving over Sasuke. That's what I want. I actually like Sakura's character when she's not silly.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah.
> 
> If that's it then Sakura's redeemed because she's moved on from being with Sasuke and instead she's focused on Sarada as she's more important. That makes her more mature as well. Sasuke doesn't look like shit much since he's been away for legit reasons, he still let's Sakura take care of his daughter because she's best for it. Karin doesn't look bad. Sarada has everything explained to her.
> 
> Overall it makes Sakura far more mature than slaving over Sakura. That's what I want. I actually like Sakura's character when she's not silly.



She gained respect in The Last, it's just her fans and the shipping fans who are annoying and ruin her   for everyone else.


----------



## NW (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Konan was Kanon.
> 
> Double kamui was kakashis feat, obitos greatest feat was giving kakashi his eye, becoming pains side man for 12 years, assuming someone else identity and then in the end getting slapped backwards by a 12 year old genin.
> 
> But I get the hype, yondaime said it. The Guy who wrecked him.


He was manipulating Pain, clearly used double-kamui against against Kaguya, and Naruto was 16 when he defeated him. 

The fuck are you reading


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

I do wonder, since I used to hear so many harp on about Kishimoto sticking to "themes", how Sakura turning out to be the biological mom after all would not adversely affect the theme Kishi has expressed interest in showing for this gaiden. Anybody have input?


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Fusion said:


> He was manipulating Pain, clearly used double-kamui against against Kaguya, and Naruto was 16 when he defeated him.
> 
> The fuck are you reading



He did no such thing, Konan admitted pain had his own plans and ultimately would've betrayed obito. You think he was just going to sit back and let obito take his eyes so he could create a world where he isn't sad anymore and rin wasn't dead.

And HE didn't use double kamui, never has. You need both MS to pull that off he had one. what fanfic are you reading?

And naruto was 16, not 12! Get your facts right. yeah, he was.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I do wonder, since I used to hear so many harp on about Kishimoto sticking to "themes", how Sakura turning out to be the biological mom after all would not adversely affect the theme Kishi has expressed interest in showing for this gaiden. Anybody have input?



Hard to tell, but this might just be a love story instead of a meaningful plot. The prospective set up for the movie villain seems to suggest that. It's basically to me at least, just like the Last.


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope Kishi confirms the mom this chapter im tired of this shit


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Actually imagined the panel sequence. You just note Kishimoto would pay special attention to Sakura's face aas she said ''you're my daughter."



Yep and also Sarada's crying face when Sakura makes that comment. 





Law Trafalgar said:


> She gained respect in The Last, it's just her fans and the shipping fans who are annoying and ruin her   for everyone else.



I'm just not sure what happened to her character with some people. She doesn't need to be dealing with a shitty relationship all for their hopes. It's sad.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Are you telling me Karins going to "take Sarada back."  While Sasuke searches for Sakura  to carry on their married life, with a new adopted son???????????????


 karin enthusiast


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> I hope Kishi confirms the mom this chapter im tired of this shit



Me too honestly. After that just spend the rest of the gaiden hyping the villian(i wanna see kishi draw him because them studio perriot designs....lol) and sasuke taking out shin with godly rinnegan feats.

But then again shino already foreshadowed graduation scenes and other shit so it won't happen i know it.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

I predict Plot Twist: Ino Is actually the Mom.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Looooooool 

Karin: oh sarada my babyyyyyyyy! You've grown so much, has aunt Sakura been nice to you?

That sort of entry by karin would make kishi the biggest troll in manga modern history. Kishi wouldn't do that. Nah, that's overkill even for haters.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

I just find it funny that people thought Sasuke would be the type of husband who could be seen in a pair of slippers, and dressing gown, drinking a cup of tea. He was never going to be that type of individual. The best people could expect is him being a silent attendee at his daughter's graduation, leaving before anyone (but Naruto) caught sight of him.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I just find it funny that people thought Sasuke would be the type of husband who could be seen in a pair of slippers, and dressing gown, drinking a cup of tea. He was never going to be that type of individual. The best people could expect is him being a silent attendee at his daughter's graduation, leaving before anyone (but Naruto) caught sight of him.



After the way the last chapter went, I was expecting it too to be honest.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

Fusion said:


> He was manipulating Pain, clearly used double-kamui against against Kaguya, and Naruto was 16 when he defeated him.
> 
> The fuck are you reading


Dude, he's either trolling or incredibly dense. I'm giving him/her the benefit of the doubt and assuming its trolling.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Hard to tell, but this might just be a love story instead of a meaningful plot. The prospective set up for the movie villain seems to suggest that. It's basically to me at least, just like the Last.


What a trip that would be considering the plot for this movie doesn't seem to have such connotations, and his stated themes don't have any ties to that either. But anything could happen by now.


hailebaile said:


> Are you telling me Karins going to "take Sarada back."  While Sasuke searches for Sakura  to carry on their married life, with a new adopted son???????????????
> 
> 
> karin enthusiast


>hasnt been around for 12 years
>finally ready to be the mommy


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Dude, he's either trolling or incredibly dense. I'm giving him/her the benefit of the doubt and assuming its trolling.



I don't need to troll, obitos been through enough. Guy couldn't even make FV and you 2 want talk to down pain?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I just find it funny that people thought Sasuke would be the type of husband who could be seen in a pair of slippers, and dressing gown, drinking a cup of tea. He was never going to be that type of individual. The best people could expect is him being a silent attendee at his daughter's graduation, leaving before anyone (but Naruto) caught sight of him.



Indeed. 

Sasuke's entire life since the manga began has been about turmoil, pain, revenge, family and bonds. He's so screwed up by everything that he doesn't know how to be that guy people thought he'd be. He's not the kind of guy who's be cuddling with his wife in the bed wearing pajamas with a smile on his face, he's not the kind of guy to be helping his daughter color in a coloring book while his wife watches on the side smiling. He's actually a colder father than Fugaku ever was. For all the flack Fugaku gets, Sasuke makes him seem as though he's Father of the Year. 

He's always going to be the kind of father who might show up at his daughter's graduation for a split second, which she sees, and then when it's over she doesn't see him anymore but knows he was there. 

That's Sasuke. The man who's family interaction isn't to the norm considering the turmoil in his life altered his interaction with family. I mean, Naruto was his best friend and you see how they reacted to each other. That's enough proof that his ideas of a family as different than what most expected. 

But us NFers who have been here a while know that because we've seen him grow up. That's just Sasuke.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> And HE didn't use double kamui, never has. You need both MS to pull that off he had one. what fanfic are you reading?





You can stop now bruh.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> Are you telling me *Karins going to "take Sarada back*."  While Sasuke searches for Sakura  to carry on their married life, with a new adopted son???????????????
> 
> 
> karin enthusiast







N120 said:


> Looooooool
> 
> Karin: oh sarada my babyyyyyyyy! You've grown so much, has aunt Sakura been nice to you?
> 
> That sort of entry by karin would make kishi the biggest troll in manga modern history. Kishi wouldn't do that. Nah, that's overkill even for haters.


DUde I would lose my shit if that happened


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> You can stop now bruh.



Where did you find this?  looks fake. Need chapter and page number.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> >hasnt been around for 12 years
> >finally ready to be the mommy



and your reasoning for Sasuke not caring about karin is? 

All we have is what we "think" Sarada knows and what Sasuke and Sakura know.

I would add Karin but she hasn't actually made appearance and has only been there for speculation fodder.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Where did you find this?  looks fake. Need chapter and page number.



He used double Kamui to sync with Kaguya's space-time technique and enter her central dimension.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

@N120 
It's not fake. lol


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

Dammit someone should have asked Evil aboutt the level of trolling in this chapter. That's how we know last time that the last chapter might be a bombsell.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Where did you find this?  looks fake. Need chapter and page number.



2


----------



## herobito (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Where did you find this?  looks fake. Need chapter and page number.



he didnt use dms like kakashi did in a fight but he did to find sasuke. both his eyes were bleeding xD  and most likely on that bone heading  for kakashis gut


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

damn atleast six more hours to wait 

will we even get answers??????????


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

I know where N120 is coming from, so much utter bullshit happened the last 100 chapters that to prevent me from completely dropping the series, my subconscious made me forget half of Kishi's bullshit


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai didn't come through for us, damn.


----------



## Cord (Jun 17, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> C'mon, kiddos, time to get back to the thread's topic.
> Share your predictions, discuss others' predictions and Evil's hints.
> 
> If you want to debate pairings, we have a .
> If you want to chit chat while waiting for more spoilers or the chapter release, head over to .



Just to add to this, I'm requesting to have your ongoing discussion regarding Obito be taken somewhere else so as not to clog the thread with it. It really doesn't have anything to do with the upcoming chapter. 

Let's also try not to derail this thread with battledome discussions. You're more than happy to talk about those in the Naruto Battledome.

Thanks.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> and your reasoning for Sasuke not caring about karin is?


I didn't mention anything about that relationship initially. I'm just tickled at the notion of Karin crawling in to take care of Salad after Sakura's been doing all the dirty work these past 10+ years alone.


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

seriously Kishi needs to work on his timeline
in that flashback the summit took place around 700 so that means Sasuke has been gone for a few years
then how come Sarada doesn't remember him?
how come he doesn't remember how she looks like?
700 Sarada and gaiden Sarada look very similar


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Any clues as to what kaguya was afraid of? And Sasuke can have two wives, problem solved.



more ninjas & people using chakra.Thats why she created an army wanted power for herself.
As soon as chakra beings emerged her sons they pwnd her.Thats what she was scared of others getting chakra.

Kaguya's being scared is just a dead suspense plot. No way she would be scared of whatever that thing is in boruto movie.This aint dragonball & kishi aint good enough for planet monsters and whatnot. He should of stuck to demon realm or something lame but naruverse does'nt follow demon slaying or any thing like that.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

No Kiss scene.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.



Any other sauce on this sauce?


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> seriously Kishi needs to work on his timeline
> in that flashback the summit took place around 700 so that means Sasuke has been gone for a few years
> then how come Sarada doesn't remember him?
> how come he doesn't remember how she looks like?
> 700 Sarada and gaiden Sarada look very similar



He used the same sealing memory erase jutsu Minato used in The Lost Tower


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.


Rai, please, 1 more tidbit :,(


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.



does the mom get confirmed?
pls say yes
put us out of our misery


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah! Don't be such a cock tease.  I mean metaphorically of course.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke's Rinnegan is at full power again: 6 tomoes  

Art error my ass.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> seriously Kishi needs to work on his timeline
> in that flashback the summit took place around 700 so that means Sasuke has been gone for a few years
> then how come Sarada doesn't remember him?
> how come he doesn't remember how she looks like?
> 700 Sarada and gaiden Sarada look very similar



There making this up as they go along aboslute trash this shoju crap.Hopefully there's complaints thes creatives & editor gets fired.Imagine this was part 1 naruto plot smh.

Whoever this team is they cant be doing the bolt mini series.I dont think this boruto will do the last numbers.It kicked off with this garbage plot.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't spoil the good shit.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.



Not sure if attempting double troll


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.



Thank you. That saved us a lot of the crap that would have happened. 

tho that was expected since Kishi supposedly too shy for that.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> seriously Kishi needs to work on his timeline
> in that flashback the summit took place around 700 so that means Sasuke has been gone for a few years
> then how come Sarada doesn't remember him?
> how come he doesn't remember how she looks like?
> 700 Sarada and gaiden Sarada look very similar



Kishimoto didn't mess up. People need to apply common sense. 

He approached the Kage with his findings. More often than not, you have to do some searching before finding what it is you are hoping to find. 

You are spotting a problem because you wrongfully concluded that he must have been a village regular before the meeting with the Kage. The likely alternative is that he was constantly away from the village in pursuit of information on Kaguya; when he got the information he was looking for, he reported it to the Kage and continued his research.


----------



## Cereza (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai is here


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan is at full power again: 6 tomoes
> 
> Art error my ass.



Did Sasuke find out anything while dimension hopping?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay so the missing tomoes debate can be put to rest


----------



## NW (Jun 17, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Dude, he's either trolling or incredibly dense. I'm giving him/her the benefit of the doubt and assuming its trolling.


I still thought he was legit stupid until he asked where you got the double kamui image


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> does the mom get confirmed?
> pls say yes
> put us out of our misery



No.

A lot flashback.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Rinnegan shit has opened old wounds


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> A lot flashback.



damn it Kishi


what's in the flashback?


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jun 17, 2015)

There a lot of ss moments ?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.



Bless the maker


----------



## Rima (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> A lot flashback.



Baby Sara?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *No.*
> 
> A lot flashback.



Good. The fun can last 1 more week, I suppose.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> damn it Kishi
> 
> 
> what's in the flashback?



I don't think thats going to be confirmed until the very end


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Did Sasuke find out anything while dimension hopping?



It seems he can enter Kaguya's Dimensions I think.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> I don't think thats going to be confirmed until the very end


Kishimoto milking this tit like a friend


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.



No kiss scene?


----------



## marveleeous (Jun 17, 2015)

Hmmpf, well, the lack of pictures and spoilers kind of indicate that this chapter will be rather boring... but I hope I'm wrong. :/


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It seems he can enter Kaguya's Time-space.



What is Sakura's "happiest" memory?


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Rima said:


> Baby Sara?



No.

Younger Sarada and Mama Sakura flashback


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Soooo These spoilers confirm that Naruto Sucked last chapter for not doing shit while the reason Sasuke sucked is for doing to much shit. Kishi you sly dog. Also Please Kishi give Sasuke Kamui to Dimension hop w/ Ameno. Holds portal Open with Kamui. Instantly warps himself through to conserve chakra from already chakra taxing technique


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai, is there any small tidbits about the Greater than Kaguya threat in the chapter? 

I understand if you don't respond.


----------



## Rima (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Good. The fun can last 1 more week, I suppose.



 You mean the delusion?


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> Younger Sarada and Mama Sakura flashback



oh alrighty then
boring chapter


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> A lot flashback.



jesus fucking christ Kishimoto. 

"No" as in this 'who da mama' shit is brought into question AGAIN? or no as in there is no "further" confirmation.


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai what is the happiest memorie of sakura about sasuke ?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

I am ready for the flashbacks


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Rima said:


> You mean the delusion?



Whatever you wanna call it. 
I am just sitting on my seat, and laughing at the pairing fans' fights. 
It's a win-win situation for me.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

People were talking so much grill. I can sleep happy now, gnihht Addy
Ty Rai



Sent from phone excuse mistakes


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> Younger Sarada and Mama Sakura flashback



At the age she was at 700 or younger?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

How does the flashback happen? Does Sasuke genjutsu Sarada?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm thinking the flashbacks probably has no Sasuke in them. that what evil "yeah..sorry" Sasuke icon thingy meant.

edit: LOL nvm


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

I can't believe Kishi wasted this whole Gaiden on uchiha family drama and trying to justify SasuSaku


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> oh alrighty then
> boring chapter



There is still Naruto-Iruka and Naruto-Sasuke flashback.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

As interesting as this shitstorm is this chapter seems dry.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

Mama Sakura <3


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> At the age she was at 700 or younger?



Younger...


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

No Boruto or Himawari I guess


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is still Naruto-Iruka and Naruto-Sasuke flashback.



Is it just some panels or goes for pages?
Also, is it about Kid Narudo, or daddy Narudo?


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is still Naruto-Iruka and Naruto-Sasuke flashback.



Hmm, Yeah this chapter seems boring.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> Younger Sarada and Mama Sakura flashback



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Uh show your faces now, Black Mask, Kyuubi Naruto, Seto Kaiba, Law Trafalgar, thedyingbreed or whatever your name is!

  

These geniuses who claimed to know "how Kishimoto works" and all the supposed "hints" he gave.

LOL!


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is still Naruto-Iruka and Naruto-Sasuke flashback.



how does the chapter end?
because the preview said something about Sarada saving Sakura...?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Baby Sarada~~~~~


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 17, 2015)

Are they still at that hideout or are the starting to make there way to Sakura?


----------



## NW (Jun 17, 2015)

man sasuke was better off with rikudou's gift than I though 

kishi milking as usual


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Yep. Like I've been saying for weeks, the Naruto/Iruka connection will be brought up to compare the Sarada/Sakura connection. 

Bonds that aren't blood related that are as strong if not stronger than bonds with blood.

Everything's falling into place. I love it.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

>Sasuke back at 6 tomoes
>Sasuke being able to enter Kaguya's dimensions



What about that susanoo head Rai?


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 17, 2015)

Some revelation about the test?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

I guess it's just Narudo telling Salad that even if Sakura is not her real mother that does not matter based on his
relation with Iruka and Sasuke whom he considered like a family. Sarad probably remembered all of what Sakura had done to her up to that point to realize that she acted like a little B, when she said that Sakura does not mean anything to her.  

my guess.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> No Boruto or Himawari I guess



Those irrelevant kids? Yeah probably not.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> ...



What are you excited about?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> ...



I don't see what you are so happy for. 
you do know that no one denied that it was Sakura who raised her, right?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, Rai, this happiest memory thing...


----------



## lorythme (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the spoiler! 

Does the Flashback of sarada and Sakura reveal anything new?


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't jump the gun, I tried that and got stumped by one panel. 

Obito had two bloody sharingans...! Been reading this manga for 9-10 years now, missed one asspull panel and everything changed.

Kishi is ruthless.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Yeah, Rai, this happiest memory thing...



Sakura just remembered something better than their first kiss.

Like Evil said

Not shown.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan is at full power again: 6 tomoes
> 
> Art error my ass.



I've never been so glad to be wrong. So much better.



ℜai said:


> It seems he can enter Kaguya's Time-space.


Sooo gooood.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> ...


I don't think its quite time to boast yet. apparently there is no "biological"mother "confirmation"

Although I'm super excited to see younger sarada and sakura


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

I fear Rai won’t tell us everything


----------



## herobito (Jun 17, 2015)

hows sasuke dimension hop? 

tnj time!


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> ...



im i missing something here?

sakura is not the mother, this has already been confirmed by the manga lol



Needless2say said:


> I don't think its quite time to boast yet. apparently there is no "biological"mother "confirmation"
> 
> Although I'm super excited to see younger sarada and sakura


we just got confirmation last chapter on who was sarada's biological mom, it was Karin. that was the point of a "blood" test.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> ...






I've been saying for weeks that the Sakura/Sarada bonds connection will be linked to the Naruto/Iruka connection and now it's being confirmed that it actually happens. Kai also said we don't receive any confirmation of Sakura being the biological mother. 

What I've been telling you for weeks is actually happening. You need to chill. As I quoted here: 


> Karin is the biological mom but it won't matter when Sarada says "you're not my biological mom but you're my mom" and everything gets all sappy. It's the Iruka/Naruto father/son thing all over again.





Again, I'm saying you people need to read the manga and check on the clues here. This was obvious. ​


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep. Like I've been saying for weeks, the Naruto/Iruka connection will be brought up to compare the Sarada/Sakura connection.
> 
> Bonds that aren't blood related that are as strong if not stronger than bonds with blood.
> 
> Everything's falling into place. I love it.


Though what if it turns out at the end of the day, Sarada is Sakura's daughter by blood? Gaiden isn't over yet.


----------



## Andros Dareios (Jun 17, 2015)

Was she already wearing glasses at the time?


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Does sasuke or sakura mention karin?


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Iruka bonded by blood too.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> Don't jump the gun, I tried that and got stumped by one panel.
> 
> Obito had two bloody sharingans...! Been reading this manga for 9-10 years now, missed one asspull panel and everything changed.
> 
> Kishi is ruthless.



Kishi is one of the most ruthless people out there.

One minute everything's all good next thing everything is hell.

Know fear.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

How you can compare something without know?

Sakura thinks: well, better than a fist kiss with my husband?

WTF?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai can't read Japanese. Only can look at the drawings.


----------



## Lara (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura's happiest memory is the first time Sarada said mama?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

I’m dying for scans 

Feed me the spoilers Rai


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

You really should calm down Phemt. This chapter proves nothing about who Sarada's mother is. All it means is that Sakura raised her, which we've known for a while. 

Anyway Rai, dat susanoo head?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Though what if it turns out at the end of the day, Sarada is Sakura's daughter by blood? Gaiden isn't over yet.





respond to this post, the post I'm pointing to, before I ever respond to you again, you flee too many threads man. I don't have time. 


​


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai, any word on what Sasuke's Rinnegan is, and what about Kaguya's?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

Someone started boasting hella quick.

Can't wait to see the bawnd flashbacks


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura just remember something better than the fist kiss. Not shown.


Kishi you hack


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 17, 2015)

Any Greater than Kaguya threat tidbits, Rai?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 17, 2015)

Both sides of the argument: chill. The manga hasn't "blatantly" proved a damn thing beyond the fact that Kishi is building up drama. That being said, "mama Sakura" doesn't mean she's biological either.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Though what if it turns out at the end of the day, Sarada is Sakura's daughter by blood? Gaiden isn't over yet.



too late. karin was confirmed to be sarada's biological mother


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't see what she is boasting for Rai even said there is no confirmation of who the mother is it's just a flashback of little Sarada and Sakura.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> too late. karin was confirmed to be sarada's biological mother



Oh seriously...shut up.
Nothing has been confirmed to be 100% at all yet.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

I just about think it's too early to confirm who Salada's real parents are.

But I'm just sitting here laughing so confirm all you want. 

Tears are going to be good tomorrow.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Who cares about Iruka? That's just from Naruto's perspective who believes what Suigetsu just told him.  Besides Iruka didn't even raise Naruto.

It doesn't matter whether it's confirmed this chapter or in the next two.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> too late. karin was confirmed to be sarada's biological mother



Suigetsu didn't even know what he was testing. Not exactly concrete evidence.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

"Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss." 

But, the memory is about Sasuke too. According to Evil.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

In fact, most of what we're hearing is probably bullshit .


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Come on Rai, give me some good news. 

Blink, prepare yourself.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Rai, any word on what Sasuke's Rinnegan is, and what about Kaguya's?



Nothing....


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> Suigetsu didn't even know what he was testing. Not exactly concrete evidence.



This is one thing that makes me believe this is a red herring. I need those 2 more chapters before I believe Suigetsu's test.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

was younger sarada and mama sakura with sasuke?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

Salad's biological moms are Itachi and Madara


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nothing....





Only two weeks left.


----------



## sasusaku622231 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just want to know if there some ss moment


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe this whole chapter is Naruto trying to convence Sarada to save her mother.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nothing....



Of course not, that would take away precious panels from more of "who's my mommy?"


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

RAI, I HAVE TO KNOW, does Sasuke accept those chips?!?!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

So rai what about that susanoo head thing evil was talking about?


----------



## SSRules (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai don't leave..


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> So rai what about that susanoo head thing evil was talking about?



Yeah, I guess there is still that.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> So rai what about that susanoo head thing evil was talking about?



He made a Perfect Susano'o head.

Still the same. 

Nothing new.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Maybe this whole chapter is Naruto trying to convence Sarada to save her mother.



Yep. 

Naruto's talking to Sarada about bonds that aren't blood related can be as strong as bonds with blood and he's using the Iruka connection to show father and he's using the Sasuke connection to show brother. This way, Sarada will come to grips that although Sakura's not her biological mother, she's still her mother and their bond is still just as strong. Sarada will then decide to go save Sakura.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai, please tell me there's no cliffhanger about karin at the end.   please.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Seems like Kishi fucked up Sasuke's EMS again...

Sasuke has his old MS design..


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Oh seriously...shut up.
> Nothing has been confirmed to be 100% at all yet.



blood test confirmed it. and let's get something straight here: this mini series is almost at the end, 3 chapters left (thats 3/4 of the mini series). it took SEVEN chapters for us to finally get a confirmation on who's daughter she actually was, by a blood test nonetheless. A BLOOD TEST. their DNA matches, it's over, you lost. you also got to take into account sakura's speech about genetics and bonds to shin from last chapter. there was a good reason kishit through that on your face, you dont have to be genetically related to your child to consider them your family. Also last thing, sarada always felt odd about sakura being her mother, no? isnt that the whole reason she went on a journey? you forget lol. but when she saw sasuke she immedietly knew it was her father. You can't say she felt the same about sakura, so hah 

sakura is just a hoe sasuke uses to get his dick wet whenever he wants too. sasuke would nvr give dat thot a kid



hailebaile said:


> Suigetsu didn't even know what he was testing. Not exactly concrete evidence.


view quote above.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Seems like Kishi fucked up Sasuke's EMS again...
> 
> Sasuke has his old MS design..



And why in God's name do we see his MS?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Seems like Kishi fucked up Sasuke's EMS again...
> 
> Sasuke has his old MS design..



Heh.  Kishi is old.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Besides mommy/daughter moments and Iru/Naru + Naru/Sasu moments, please tell me if there is more to the flashback


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> He made a Perfect Susano'o head.
> 
> Still the same.
> 
> Nothing new.



but why would he make it?

did he somehow (assuming he teleported) engage Shin again?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

So his tomoe reappear at the same time his MS does?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> blood test confirmed it. and let's get something straight here: this mini series is almost at the end, 3 chapters left (thats 3/4 of the mini series). it took SEVEN chapters for us to finally get a confirmation on who's daughter she actually was, by a blood test nonetheless. A BLOOD TEST. their DNA matches, it's over, you lost. you also got to take into account sakura's speech about genetics and bonds to shin from last chapter. there was a good reason kishit through that on your face, you dont have to be genetically related to your child to consider them your family. Also last thing, sarada always felt odd about sakura being her mother, no? isnt that the whole reason she went on a journey? you forget lol. but when she saw sasuke she immedietly knew it was her father. You can't say she felt the same about sakura, so hah
> 
> sakura is just a hoe sasuke uses to get his dick wet whenever he wants too. sasuke would nvr give dat thot a kid
> 
> ...



Blood test? I think blood is what's missing in your brain right now.

Where did you see any blood?


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

lol whole chaper is pointless Sarada and Sakura crap


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> blood test confirmed it. and let's get something straight here: this mini series is almost at the end, 3-4 chapters left. it took SEVEN chapters for us to finally get a confirmation on who's daughter she actually was, by a blood test nonetheless. A BLOOD TEST. their DNA matches, it's over, you lost. you also got to take into account sakura's speech about genetics and bonds to shin from last chapter. there was a good reason kishit through that on your face, you dont have to be genetically related to your child to consider them your family. Also last thing, sarada always felt odd about sakura being her mother, no? isnt that the whole reason she went on a journey? you forget lol. but when she saw sasuke she immedietly knew it was her father. You can't say she felt the same about sakura, so hah
> 
> sakura is just a hoe sasuke uses to get his dick wet whenever he wants too. sasuke would nvr give dat thot a kid
> 
> ...



...omg are you serious? LOL 

But then again, you're believing Suigetsu could actually perform an accurate DNA test, so I guess it's no surprise.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> So his tomoe reappear at the same time his MS does?



Yes.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Seems like Kishi fucked up Sasuke's EMS again...
> 
> Sasuke has his old MS design..


Kishi probably doesn't even care. He's also getting old too.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nothing....



Are there pairing moments in this chapter, or can we breathe a sigh of relief?


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Blood test? I think blood is what's missing in your brain right now.
> 
> Where did you see any blood?



i think you missed the last chapter. thats the problem here


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke's MS design was better then his EMS design anyways.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

What's the point of dragging us this far along only to tell the reader Sakura is in fact Sarada's biological mother?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> blood test confirmed it. and let's get something straight here: this mini series is almost at the end, 3 chapters left (thats 3/4 of the mini series). it took *SEVEN* chapters for us to finally get a confirmation on who's daughter she actually was, by a blood test nonetheless. A BLOOD TEST. their DNA matches, it's over, you lost. you also got to take into account sakura's speech about genetics and bonds to shin from last chapter. there was a good reason kishit through that on your face, you dont have to be genetically related to your child to consider them your family. Also last thing, sarada always felt odd about sakura being her mother, no? isnt that the whole reason she went on a journey? you forget lol. but when she saw sasuke she immedietly knew it was her father. You can't say she felt the same about sakura, so hah
> 
> sakura is just a hoe sasuke uses to get his dick wet whenever he wants too. sasuke would nvr give dat thot a kid
> 
> ...



Eight with this chapter which apparently is going to be about convincing her that it's ok if they are
not blood-related.  

honestly it would be odd that after all those chapters to be "no, that was all red-herring and you're Sakura's daughter all along" 

but who knows, it's Kishi with his usual shit.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> blood test confirmed it. and let's get something straight here: this mini series is almost at the end, 3-4 chapters left. it took SEVEN chapters for us to finally get a confirmation on who's daughter she actually was, by a blood test nonetheless. A BLOOD TEST. their DNA matches, it's over, you lost. you also got to take into account sakura's speech about genetics and bonds to shin from last chapter. there was a good reason kishit through that on your face, you dont have to be genetically related to your child to consider them your family. Also last thing, sarada always felt odd about sakura being her mother, no? isnt that the whole reason she went on a journey? you forget lol. but when she saw sasuke she immedietly knew it was her father. You can't say she felt the same about sakura, so hah
> 
> sakura is just a hoe sasuke uses to get his dick wet whenever he wants too. sasuke would nvr give dat thot a kid
> 
> ...



How else was she going to go on an adventure and activate her sharingan a second time?  Sarada obviously needed a troll to help push things along.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 17, 2015)

O.o when was that?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> And why in God's name do we see his MS?



Wait for the surprise..... Also i was tellin folks last week that those 6 tomoe represent Two Eyes combined for EMS. 3 tomoe equals mangekyo so EMS would be 6 tomoe.

Dat mangekyo for dat ass.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> lol whole chaper is pointless Sarada and Sakura crap


Yeah people are tired of it from what I read on comments, not sure what everyone else thinks, should hold a poll. This thing isn't even entertaining anymore.

Kishi what you doing? Where is the new generation


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> ...omg are you serious? LOL
> 
> But then again, you're believing Suigetsu could actually perform an accurate DNA test, so I guess it's no surprise.



these guys work in a lab, for orochimaru

must be difficult to perform a dna test 

the denial is amazing


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> ...omg are you serious? LOL
> 
> But then again, you're believing Suigetsu could actually perform an accurate DNA test, so I guess it's no surprise.



Suigetsu and DNA tests though.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Seems like Kishi fucked up Sasuke's EMS again...
> 
> Sasuke has his old MS design..



How do you fuck something like that up?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai did Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo head have a new design or it does look the same as it did at vote?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> What's the point of dragging us this far along only to tell the reader Sakura is in fact Sarada's biological mother?



to troll


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> blood test confirmed it. and let's get something straight here:* this mini series is almost at the end, 3 chapters left (thats 3/4 of the mini series). it took SEVEN chapters for us to finally get a confirmation on who's daughter she actually was, by a blood test nonetheless*. A BLOOD TEST. their DNA matches, it's over, you lost. you also got to take into account sakura's speech about genetics and bonds to shin from last chapter. there was a good reason kishit through that on your face, you dont have to be genetically related to your child to consider them your family. Also last thing, sarada always felt odd about sakura being her mother, no? isnt that the whole reason she went on a journey? you forget lol. but when she saw sasuke she immedietly knew it was her father. You can't say she felt the same about sakura, so hah
> 
> sakura is just a hoe sasuke uses to get his dick wet whenever he wants too. sasuke would nvr give dat thot a kid
> 
> ...



That's something people aren't addressing here. 

There's only a few chapters left. People saw what Kishi can do in a few chapters at the end of part 2 but  mind you, Sasuke turned heel and then the fight with Naruto started in a matter of 3 chapters. Kishi with his mega-condensing could only do that in 3 chapters length. 

If people honestly think we're going to get a fight, get a long explanation of who Sarada's true mother is and all of that stuff in that amount of time, along with a setup for the movie, then fuck, that's it. Kishi's wasted chapters on this mother thing, chapters which could have been given to something else. He did it for a reason, there's no need to continue wasting chapters if that's the case. 

He's a bad writer at times but he's not that stupid.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.



You seem rather pleased. 

But why would traveling to Kaguya's dimension seal his Sharingan powers? 

So, did Sasuke use Amenotejikara to move to Kaguya's time space? In other words, did he over come the distance problem?

Or did he use a different jutsu altogether?


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah people are tired of it from what I read on comments, not sure what everyone else thinks, should hold a poll. This thing isn't even entertaining anymore.
> 
> Kishi what you doing? Where is the new generation


I'd rather see them than Burrito.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

I need scans whether or not it’s a boring chapter 
I just want to stare at itty bitty Sarada


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> How do you fuck something like that up?



He did that twice on a row when Sasuke met the Edo Hokages.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Suigetsu and DNA tests though.



Didn't you know? Suigetsu is a scientist!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Rai did Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo head have a new design or it does look the same as it did at vote?



He said it looked the same.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> But then again, you're believing Suigetsu could actually perform an accurate DNA test, so I guess it's no surprise.


People acting as if Suigetsu couldn't even win the special olympics when he was never shown to be stupid and he's been working for Ninja Josef Mengele over the last decade


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He did that twice on a row when Sasuke met the Edo Hokages.



I know and it still baffles me how he managed to do it that time as well. Now he's done it again.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 17, 2015)

What's happening in the Sakura/Sarada flashback?


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> I'd rather see them than Burrito.


When I'm reading comments people are actually craving him for a change now, if this is what Kishimoto is doing by throwing her like a towel rack until she dries up and then let's someone else shine with their bits, then he seems to be doing a good job.

I'm interested in Boruto/Mitsuki as a whole, everyone else in the K11/their kids, and I really want to see some new clans.

Result: Same repetitive Uchiha nonsense and a pairing that was already bad in the first place. Welp, another day another waste of time


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> You seem rather pleased.
> 
> But why would traveling to Kaguya's dimension seal his Sharingan powers?
> 
> ...



10char, bro.

Nothing of that is explained.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I know and it still baffles me how he managed to do it that time as well. Now he's done it again.



You don't know that it's just Rai's interpretation.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

The spoiler about Sarada-Sakura doesn't feet. Evil said: "Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss."

Maybe is when Sasuke is leaving for his mission?


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

the longer the Sarada mother plotline gets dragged out the more likely the mother is sakura
i just can't imagine an ending where Karin is confirmed as the mom and sarada's okay with that and everyone's happy
:/


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 10char, bro.
> 
> Nothing of that is explained.



Kishimoto, you damn slut.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> You don't know that it's just Rai's interpretation.



What?  You don't misinterpret the design between Sasuke's MS and EMS. There's a noticeable difference.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 10char, bro.
> 
> Nothing of that is explained.



OF COURSE NOT, why bother showing if Sasuke found out anything on this Kaguya level threat when he can waste more pages on fucking Sarada and Sakura?

This whole Gaiden is wasted potential for world building.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Didn't you know? Suigetsu is a scientist!



Did you know suigetsu works with orochimaru, you know a person who specializes in genetics?
we also know how fast people can learn in a MANGA

sakura is not the mom, get over it lol. just the idea of sakura being a mom sounds weird/ thank god for last chapter


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> OF COURSE NOT, why bother showing if Sasuke found out anything on this Kaguya level threat when he can waste more pages on fucking Sarada and Sakura?



Guess we have no choice but to wait for the movie or the arrival of the final Databook (assuming there is one).


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

testing of dna is right, sample of said D.N.A test is suspicious as hell. carry on 


Is Sarada wearing glasses back then?, we don't see them in the picture (but that may be because she simply took them off to take it)


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> the longer the Sarada mother plotline gets dragged out the more likely the mother is sakura
> i just can't imagine an ending where Karin is confirmed as the mom and sarada's okay with that and everyone's happy
> :/


If this turns out true, she's going to learn that genetics/DNA don't overrule real, and honest love. 

She shouldn't care who her REAL biological mother is, when she has one already.

Or at least that's the message I see anyway


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> the longer the Sarada mother plotline gets dragged out the more likely the mother is sakura
> i just can't imagine an ending where Karin is confirmed as the mom and sarada's okay with that and everyone's happy
> :/



Obviously.

Karin is not even featured in the chapters! Sarada's mother, apparently! 

What a coincidence that she happens to be in another one of Orochimaru's hideouts when her apparent daughter comes to visit!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai can you provide any insight on what Evil was talking about with regard to Sakura being happy. Can we just ignore that?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 17, 2015)

Lovely said:


> What's happening in the Sakura/Sarada flashback?



I know on Baidu it says little Sarada asks when Papa will return...


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah people are tired of it from what I read on comments, not sure what everyone else thinks, should hold a poll. This thing isn't even entertaining anymore.
> 
> Kishi what you doing? Where is the new generation


I'm fine with Sakura/Salad bonding. I'm tired of the pairing mess though.



Kasumi said:


> The fact people deny Suigetsu's ability to perform a DNA test baffles me this dude has been working with Orochimaru for 12 years and you're telling me he hasn't learned shit for all this time?



Like 15 years passed from 698 to now and people cannot fathom he'd get some job training in.

FFS, the doubt may be in the sample he picked if anything, but not on his ability to perform the test.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Lovely said:


> What's happening in the Sakura/Sarada flashback?




Naruto asked her blablalbla

 I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.

WTF is doing with 2 arms...

Sarada is always asking when Papa will return.

Mama Sakura looks.

...etc


----------



## geminianito (Jun 17, 2015)

why sasusaku fans thinks that suigetsu is stupid? he's not stupid at all


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Where is OD so she could tag team with Rai


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai, please, is going to have a Naruto speech? 
Saying about his relationship with Iruka to calm down Sarada?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> 
> ...



Awwwwww.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> When I'm reading comments people are actually craving him for a change now, if this is what Kishimoto is doing by throwing her like a towel rack until she dries up and then let's someone else shine with their bits, then he seems to be doing a good job.
> 
> I'm interested in Boruto/Mitsuki as a whole, everyone else in the K11/their kids, and I really want to see some new clans.
> 
> Result: Same repetitive Uchiha nonsense and a pairing that was already bad in the first place. Welp, another day another waste of time



This maybe true but in all honesty the only people I want to see are Tenten and Kiba. This whole "Uchiha Drama" got old quickly. It's the same shit always.  Even if we do see Burrito he'll get a huge power up and beat an impossible enemy.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> OF COURSE NOT, why bother showing if Sasuke found out anything on this Kaguya level threat when he can waste more pages on fucking Sarada and Sakura?
> 
> This whole Gaiden is wasted potential for world building.


It'll be expanded on the last chapter 

Or in the movie


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> * I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.*
> 
> ...



Aw


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

If Sakura is the /biological/ mother then this is a waste of time and nobody would learn anything from this.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> The fact people deny Suigetsu's ability to perform a DNA test baffles me this dude has been working with Orochimaru for 12 years and you're telling me he hasn't learned shit for all this time?



He doesnt know whos dna that is. Nobody said anything about the actual procedures of doing the test. 
What the hell did he even put in there? Hes pretty sure its Karins but is it really.


----------



## Rima (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> ...etc




    .


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

geminianito said:


> why sasusaku fans thinks that suigetsu is stupid? he's not stupid at all



Suigetsu is a bit.... special....


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura fans feel as much pain as I did when Black zetsu backstabbed Madara

so I can understand


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> 
> ...



Oh look, it's Karin's daughter!

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> 
> ...


So Sasuke is in the flash back for once?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> * I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk*.
> 
> ...




awww the cuteness of that scene

edit: what are you referring to? Naruto ask if Sarada feels anything inside for Sakura anymore? what


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Oh seriously...shut up.
> Nothing has been confirmed to be 100% at all yet.



You're very oblivious to the blatantly obvious story being told here.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

So the chapter doesn't refute the thing about Karin, but also shows Sarada being taught how to walk... Well the later part is nice at least.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

geminianito said:


> why sasusaku fans thinks that suigetsu is stupid? he's not stupid at all



its called denial.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Guess we have no choice but to *wait for the movie or the arrival of the final Databook* (assuming there is one).



Somewhere, Kishimoto is laughing his way to the bank.


----------



## jimbutts (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> the longer the Sarada mother plotline gets dragged out the more likely the mother is sakura
> i just can't imagine an ending where Karin is confirmed as the mom and sarada's okay with that and everyone's happy
> :/



But it was revealed/heavily implied at the first chapter? and not to mention if she is the real mother then why was Sakura hiding Karin's photo? What is the point of Karin?
Because Karin "helped" her give birth? Why would she need to hide that? Every woman needs help giving birth in one way or another :/ There's absolutely nothing to be ashamed about.


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

geminianito said:


> why sasusaku fans thinks that suigetsu is stupid? he's not stupid at all



would you trust suigetsu to do your DNA test?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke with 2 arms...? Is this an _actual_ flashback or a daydream?


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> If Sakura is the /biological/ mother then this is a waste of time and nobody would learn anything from this.



Right.. Honestly I'm hoping Karin is the mother. If all turns out Sakura is the mother it'll just prove how  "normal" these plots are.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

This was the most painful way for Kishimoto to troll. Ouch.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> How else was she going to go on an adventure and activate her sharingan a second time?  Sarada obviously needed a troll to help push things along.



Well you could have her entire family massacred?  That usually activates it.  That or kill her best friend and it doesn't seem like she has one.  Hell even the fat kid said Sarada is lucky to hang out with her.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Karin is not even featured in the chapters! Sarada's mother, apparently!
> 
> What a coincidence that she happens to be in another one of Orochimaru's hideouts when her apparent daughter comes to visit!



this karin is the mother thingy makes me laugh. delulu much.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

I really wish Kishi would just say who her mother is already, this shit is getting old.

If he backpedals and says Sakura is her mother then he just wasted about 7 weeks.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> If this turns out true, she's going to learn that genetics/DNA don't overrule real, and honest love.
> 
> She shouldn't care who her REAL biological mother is, when she has one already.
> 
> Or at least that's the message I see anyway



I don't care about the ships or any of that shit. But the problem I have is that if Sarada's mother is Karin then Sasuke can go fuck himself. He would have taken the kid away from her mother than dumped it on Sakura! That's just an awful thing to do. He was supposed to be on the way to becoming a better person only for him to be a unfaithful husband and bad father. It's not good for his character OR Sakura's for that matter. You can have the same exact lesson of love is greater than blood and still have Sakura be the mother and therefor not undermine Sasuke and Sakura as characters.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Right.. Honestly I'm hoping Karin is the mother. If all turns out Sakura is the mother it'll just prove how  "normal" these plots are.



You dont NEED to HOPE.

KARIN IS ALREADY CONFIRMED THE MOTHER. I feel like people missed last chapter


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> 
> ...



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke has 2 arms in the flashback?
I just don't know whats happening anymore


----------



## PAWS (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> * I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> *
> ...



The two bolded are different flashbacks?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 17, 2015)

" Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan."

Knew it: tomoe Rinnegan was a higher level, thus the lack of it there means Sasuke wasn't going all out. Though the spoilers imply that's due to not being able to. Nevertheless the point that Sasuke's level increases with the tomoe got strengthened. 

It stands to reason that the lack of tomoe on Naruto implies the same thing: he's not using full power. Despite this, people are still gonna claim that Naruto lost RSM, despite being proved wrong.

Maybe there was something to Amenojikara being a variation of Amenominaka going by Sasuke dimensional jumping. Unless he awakened the Rinnesharingan?

Also, just sayin' Kayuga was afraid of a Rinnegan user.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> You dont NEED to HOPE.
> 
> KARIN IS ALREADY CONFIRMED THE MOTHER. I feel like people missed last chapter


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

Goddamn there are over 900 people in this thread right now


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke has two arms in the flashback and his old MS design Kishimoto is getting senile.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Uh where's Karin guys? You know, Sarada's biological mother?


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai, there was a spoiler or something that said Sasuke saw the remnants of Kaguya and The thing she was scared of fight. 

is that true? (The Spoiler is likely fake, but if you could confirm, please)


----------



## Rima (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura looks.



Pics?       .


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> You dont NEED to HOPE.
> 
> KARIN IS ALREADY CONFIRMED THE MOTHER. I feel like people missed last chapter



No it isn't that. This is Kishimoto were talking about.. This dude is going to find away to make some shit happen.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Right.. Honestly I'm hoping Karin is the mother. If all turns out Sakura is the mother it'll just prove how  "normal" these plots are.



Tell this for Lee.
Tell him that doen't matter how hard he train, he will always be a normal plot.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> 
> ...



see Karin doesn't even belong here damn trolls


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

Did Kishi forget that Sasuke is supposed to have one arm?


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 17, 2015)

jimbutts said:


> But it was revealed/heavily implied at the first chapter? and not to mention if she is the real mother then why was Sakura hiding Karin's photo? What is the point of Karin?
> Because Karin "helped" her give birth? Why would she need to hide that? Every woman needs help giving birth in one way or another :/ There's absolutely nothing to be ashamed about.



probably kishi is just trolling and the fandom gets crazy.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

only troll and sakura hater would want karin to be mother,

stay in your denial trolls,


----------



## Endles (Jun 17, 2015)

Is that Sasuke and Sakura or *Shizune *and Sakura helping Sarada walk? Sasuke doesn't have 2 arms.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> would you trust suigetsu to do your DNA test?



Or how do we even know if it's Karin's DNA? Suigetsu didn't seem to sure about it. I don't care about ships but I like character development and having Karin be the mother undermines Sasuke and Sakura's characters. Until I see Sasuke and/or Sakura say Karin is Sarada's mother than I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> Sasuke has 2 arms in the flashback?
> I just don't know whats happening anymore



lmfao if sasuke actually did get his arm back only to have lost it again


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> " Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan."
> 
> Knew it: tomoe Rinnegan was a higher level, thus the lack of it there means Sasuke wasn't going all out. Though the spoilers imply that's due to not being able to. Nevertheless the point that Sasuke's level increases with the tomoe got strengthened.
> 
> ...



Byakugan user.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Uh where's Karin guys? You know, Sarada's biological mother?


She gave her up for adoption.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

it was fun while it lasted, but it was obvious from the start karin was her mother.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Uh where's Karin guys? You know, Sarada's biological mother?



Uh, Where was Sasuke though? Sarada's BIOLOGICAL father.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 17, 2015)

WTF is going on? xD


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Did Kishi forget that Sasuke is supposed to have one arm?



asura path / rinnegan's demon realm


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

Whether Sakura is the mother or not still will not invalidate the Gaiden showing that SasuSaku is a horrible pairing.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Sarada at first wasn't glasses then yes.

Don't ask me why


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Tell this for Lee.
> Tell him that doen't matter how hard he train, he will always be a normal plot.



That reminds me...will Kishi explain mini Lee? is he Lee's son or a student?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Uh where's Karin guys? You know, Sarada's biological mother?





izanagi x izanami said:


> only troll and sakura hater would want karin to be mother,
> 
> stay in your denial trolls,



I hope Karin is the mother just so I can be able to sustain myself off your delicious tears for months


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Uh, Where was Sasuke though? Sarada's BIOLOGICAL father.



In the flashback? In the chapter? What kind of stupid question is that?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai what kind of cliffhanger are we left with!?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura helping Sarada walk? 

Sarada suddenly remembers though


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

Kids don't wear glasses until it's obvious they can't see well from up close or at a distance.


----------



## PAWS (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai are you sure it wasnt Sakura and Shizune helping her walk since Sasuke does not have 2 arms?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> it was fun while it lasted, but it was obvious from the start karin was her mother.



 I would pity you, but your stupidity is too amusing. Please. Keep providing entertainment.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada at first wasn't glasses then yes.
> 
> Don't ask me why


ohh you Rai u.u


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> In the flashback? In the chapter? What kind of stupid question is that?



That's not what I mean.. I'm saying when she was growing up. Even if Karin isn't the mother or if she is and she wasn't there. Is that really an excuse? You could say the same about Sasuke..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada at first wasn't glasses then yes.
> 
> Don't ask me why



Why?

jk. watched too much television.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

So, are we going to get scans or not?


----------



## Endles (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada at first wasn't glasses then yes.
> 
> Don't ask me why



Was it Sasuke and Sakura helping Sarada walk or *Shizune* and Sakura? Can you confirm that? Because Sasuke doesn't have 2 arms.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Rai are you sure it wasnt Sakura and Shizune helping her walk since Sasuke does not have 2 arms?



Asura Path.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke having two arm is weird


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai did you mean Sakura and Shizune 

People are asking


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> In the flashback? In the chapter? What kind of stupid question is that?



Where was Sasuke for 12 years?

I'll wait for your illogical explanation of him being a deadbeat by saying he was on a mission when he could've sent at the very least a messenger bird to check up on his own family

He didn't even find anything 


>From the truth


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> lmfao if sasuke actually did get his arm back only to have lost it again



Could be an artistic error. Happens with almost every comic-book artist, especially when you have to draw a chapter a week (at least I think he does).


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, Sarada didnt have any glasses in her picture when she was younger, so its not surprising


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Why doesn't Rai just post the pictures? Don't play the Evil part.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Rai what kind of cliffhanger are we left with!?



Sakura is ready break some bones.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

So why does Sasuke use Susanoo, Rai?

Is he just showing off for no reason?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 17, 2015)

Dumb Rinnegan was finally good for something. It could atleast create sasuke a 2nd arm.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura is proving exactly why Sasuke would pick her to be the mother of his and Karin's child. Her being there to help Sarada walk, Sarada asking where Sasuke is, Sakura instantly telling her to come to bed and support her, this is exactly what why she's a great mother. This is why Sakura's the adopted mother. She's great at it. No one else would put up with Sasuke's shit. 

Now we're going to get Sarada saying "doesn't matter if she's not related, she's my mama" and we get some sappy stuff. 

Now Kishi, on with the fights, please.


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is ready break some bones.



oh shit!


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> only troll and sakura hater would want karin to be mother,
> 
> stay in your denial trolls,



I love Sakura? I just want an interesting plot.. But we all know this is going to end up with Sakura being the mother so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> I don't care about the ships or any of that shit. But the problem I have is that if Sarada's mother is Karin then Sasuke can go fuck himself. He would have taken the kid away from her mother than dumped it on Sakura! That's just an awful thing to do. He was supposed to be on the way to becoming a better person only for him to be a unfaithful husband and bad father. It's not good for his character OR Sakura's for that matter. You can have the same exact lesson of love is greater than blood and still have Sakura be the mother and therefor not undermine Sasuke and Sakura as characters.



Well..remember Kishimoto is the type of guy that said that he couldn't let Sakura fall in love with anyone other than Sasuke because that would make her a bad woman.  But it's perfectly logical Sasuke can have a child with another women, women leaves child with his current wife.  Kishimoto has double standards but they ain't that bad.  

Then again, maybe she is Karin's, this whole gaiden seems an odd story for Kishimoto to write in the first place.  

I was thinking about Kishiimoto's logic and of course we had the Obito analogy:

It was obvious Obito was Tobi.  Theories were made. We finally find out he's Madara, only for it to Obito.  Theories and fans were originally correct.  

Sakura is Sarada's mom, but mysteriously wears glasses like Karin.  Theories were made, but assistant confirms it's Sakura.  Kishi decides to make gaiden about parenthood and put's Sarada's mother into question.  Assistant was right and she has nothing to do with Karin.  

OR

Sakura is Sarada's mom.  Fans start talking about her being Karin's.  Kishi asks assistant to say she's Sakura's because of the new storyline for Gaiden and the big reveal that she's Karin's.  

Btw - Not many will believe a blood test that didn't swab Karin directly or admin'd by Sug without a party present.  Kishi wants you guys to know he's fucking with you.  By you, I mean SK and SS.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada at first wasn't glasses then yes.
> 
> Don't ask me why


I didn't get my glasses until I was in 3rd grade I think, toddler Salad not having them isn't a headscratch worthy mystery


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Did he clarify which mama


----------



## Raypazza (Jun 17, 2015)

Omfg pffft


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Rai are you sure it wasnt Sakura and Shizune helping her walk since Sasuke does not have 2 arms?



100%  it is Sasuke.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is ready break some bones.



Nooo, not the poor Shins


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura is proving exactly why Sasuke would pick her to be the mother of his and Karin's child. Her being there to help Sarada walk, Sarada asking where Sasuke is, Sakura instantly telling her to come to bed and support her, this is exactly what why she's a great mother. This is why Sakura's the adopted mother. She's great at it. No one else would put up with Sasuke's shit.
> 
> Now we're going to get Sarada saying "doesn't matter if she's not related, she's my mama" and we get some sappy stuff.
> 
> Now Kishi, on with the fights, please.



Hahahaha.

People, save this post for when the time comes. It's going to be great I assure you. 

Sasuke was there, genius. LOL!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is ready break some bones.


This is great news


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

*This Thread: 1036 (117 members and 919 guests)*

cool....


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 17, 2015)

There is still nonsense baby mama left? 

Shoot me. I want some action or at the very least, sensical plot.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Well you could have her entire family massacred?  That usually activates it.  That or kill her best friend and it doesn't seem like she has one.  Hell even the fat kid said Sarada is lucky to hang out with her.



she didn't experience the massacre first hand. she probably got told a watered down version of it.

so far she has activated her sharingan because:
She wanted to see her father (love bla bla)
Her mother "lied" her whole life


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> I love Sakura? I just want an interesting plot.. But we all know this is going to end up with Sakura being the mother so it doesn't really matter.



^This. Personally I'm sick of the baby mama drama. I want more info about this threat worse than Kaguya, Sasuke's mission, etc...


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura is proving exactly why Sasuke would pick her to be the mother of his and Karin's child. *Her being there to help Sarada walk, Sarada asking where Sasuke is, Sakura instantly telling her to come to bed and support her, this is exactly what why she's a great mother.* This is why Sakura's the adopted mother. She's great at it. No one else would put up with Sasuke's shit.
> 
> Now we're going to get Sarada saying "doesn't matter if she's not related, she's my mama" and we get some sappy stuff.
> 
> Now Kishi, on with the fights, please.



What are you talking about? I think Rai meant Sakura looked hot this chapter that why he use that icon. not Sakura telling Sarada to come to bed


----------



## Night Spider (Jun 17, 2015)

Endles said:


> Is that Sasuke and Sakura or *Shizune *and Sakura helping Sarada walk? Sasuke doesn't have 2 arms.



That is actually a really good question. If we only see it from the back it would be an honest mistake to make. 
I can't believe Sasuke still hasn't said anything. Just f-ing say it. Sakura is the mother! Karin is the mother! Let us get this over with.
Kishi is really screwing himself over no matter what the answer is. Also he is forgetting quite a lot. First Kakashi's scar, then EMS, the second arm, perhaps the age of team 7 in the flashback..... I am so confused.....


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

So Rai why was Sasuke using susanoo?


----------



## Raypazza (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> People, save this post for when the time comes. It's going to be great I assure you.
> 
> Sasuke was there, genius. LOL!



Omfg this is hilarious lmfao!


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, my "Sasuke was in outer space" theory kinda came true


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is ready break some bones.


She gonna see Sarada or sasuke on this chapter Rai?


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 17, 2015)

Suigetsu is not stupid, and I'm an SS shipper . He knows what he's doing. 

The whole point of the the Gaiden is Sarada realizing that bonds/love doesn't have to mean blood. Even if Karin's the mother, I will still ship SS and love Sarada the same. 

But there is doubt in both sides, imo. Suigetsu says himself, he thinks this is a part of Karin's; so no, we do not have 100% confirmation on Karin being the mother. We also have Sakura making the bonds/DNA speech, so no confirmation that Sakura is the mother, either. Everyone that has participated in who the mother is, has been a third party (Suigetsu, Naruto, Shizune?)...

The only way to get 100% confirmation is by Sasuke, Sakura and Karin.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> People, save this post for when the time comes. It's going to be great I assure you.
> 
> Sasuke was there, genius. LOL!





keep running from the truth baby. ur avatar suits you just fine


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Well, my "Sasuke was in outer space" theory kinda came true



Rinnegan. 

It makes all your dreams come true.


----------



## Endles (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 100%  it is Sasuke.



lol are you sure you are not looking at a zoom out thus the confusion? It's been confirmed many times Sasuke only has 1 arm. 

Maybe you confused Shizune with Sasuke like Shin's blades with guns?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura helping Sarada to walk. 
Sakura looking good. 
Sakura ready to break some bones.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Well..remember Kishimoto is the type of guy that said that he couldn't let Sakura fall in love with anyone other than Sasuke because that would make her a bad woman.  But it's perfectly logical Sasuke can have a child with another women, women leaves child with his current wife.  Kishimoto has double standards but they ain't that bad.
> 
> Then again, maybe she is Karin's, this whole gaiden seems an odd story for Kishimoto to write in the first place.
> 
> ...



Well if Kishi decides to have Sasuke have an illegitimate kid and dump her on his wife than he will have ruined Sasuke's character.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know why people think this make SS a good pairing and makes up for all the horrible things Sasuke did to Sakura.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

I think Sasuke can deattached his arm and attach it back like it's nothing


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 17, 2015)

Considering there are only 2 chapters left after this one, probably if there's a final databook it could go from the chapters left out from DB4 to the end of the Gaiden.



Hussain said:


> Byakugan user.



Both have Byakugan, guess what eyes are different.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke having two harms is realy weird; It's a flashback from Sakura?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> " Also Sasuke wasn't at full strength, that's why he didn't have Sharinnegan and Mangekyou Sharingan."
> 
> Knew it: tomoe Rinnegan was a higher level, thus the lack of it there means Sasuke wasn't going all out. Though the spoilers imply that's due to not being able to. Nevertheless the point that Sasuke's level increases with the tomoe got strengthened.
> 
> It stands to reason that the lack of tomoe on Naruto implies the same thing: he's not using full power. Despite this, people are still gonna claim that Naruto lost RSM, despite being proved wrong.



I think the reason for no RSM is that Naruto doesn't want to ask the other 8 bijuu for their powers again unless he absolutely has to. "It hurts to be looked at as a tool" and all that jazz.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada at first wasn't glasses then yes.
> 
> Don't ask me why



Sarada was getting blood transplants off karin. why? who knows?


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

^Forehead poke


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> I still don't why people think this make SS a good pairing and makes up for all the horrible things Sasuke did to Sakura.



Horrible things? Are we in a fairy tale or a ninja world?

Ninja's do terrible things to each other. Shock shock shock.


----------



## jimbutts (Jun 17, 2015)

So Sasuke was around when Sarada was a baby but is acting indifferent toward her after seeing her for 12 years. 
.....This isn't helping at all.....
Sasuke why


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

Endles said:


> lol are you sure you are not looking at a zoom out thus the confusion? It's been confirmed many times Sasuke only has 1 arm.
> 
> Maybe you confused Shizune with Sasuke like Shin's blades with guns?



Kishi is not good at consistency.


----------



## TRN (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan.
> 
> It makes all your dreams come true.



beside succeeding at your goal and living to tell about it


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Could possibly be an art error. Ei appeared with his other arm in the chapter they prepare to fight Madara, so it's not exactly like Kishi's immune to these kinds of errors.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

So it's confirmed Sasuke. But he has 2 arms. Did he re-lose his arm or is this a legit flashback? If he belatedly accepted an arm and then lost it again I will 



jimbutts said:


> So Sasuke was around when Sarada was a baby but is acting indifferent toward her after seeing her for 12 years.
> .....This isn't helping at all.....
> Sasuke why



yeah how does he go from loving helpful daddy to this jerk we've been seeing for the past few chapters? you'd think if he was that sweet with his family he'd be a little more ruffled and melancholy about seeing salad again, or trying to get close.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

If Rai says it's 100% Sasuke, it's Sasuke


----------



## Raypazza (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> keep running from the truth baby. ur avatar suits you just fine



What is thr truth? I don't want to think there is still people that after 15 years still doesn't knows how kishimoto works!! 
The same author of tobi /obito ? No is madara!!!and then it was obito!!!or are you stilk thinking that he was madara? 
Wake up!!!is a cluffangher! Even a 2yo  child can see it !


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe Sasuke has two arms, because its not a real memory, rather an ideal from Sarada's perspective? This is weird


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> So it's confirmed Sasuke. But he has 2 arms. Did he re-lose his arm or is this a legit flashback? If he belatedly accepted an arm and then lost it again I will



Or Asura Path.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> People, save this post for when the time comes. It's going to be great I assure you.
> 
> Sasuke was there, genius. LOL!






Wait, what? 

First of all, you jumped the gun saying this chapter had confirmation Sakura was the mother when Kai specifically said she wasn't said to be the mother in this chapter before you posted. Secondly, you brought my name up for no reason. Thirdly, you're misunderstanding this post of mine because nowhere did I say in this post that Sasuke wasn't in the flashback with Sarada walking, point to me where I said it? Fourthly, if Sakura is the adoptive mother.....drum roll.....then yes Sasuke can still be there. This throws nothing off in the "Karin is the mother" direction. All it's doing is making you hyped because you can't read the manga as evident by what you're saying here. 

You've already screwed up repeatedly and considering English isn't your first language and you can't understand, I refuse to respond to you. Why? You misread everyone's posts and jump the gun. I'll be speaking to the real SasuSaku fans now. Next time, don't screw up your posts otherwise we'll just stop responding to you. 

Have a nice day.​


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think Sasuke can deattached his arm and attach it back like it's nothing



why would he do deattach it in the first place?

why won't he just keep it?


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> Suigetsu is not stupid, and I'm an SS shipper . He knows what he's doing.
> 
> The whole point of the the Gaiden is Sarada realizing that bonds/love doesn't have to mean blood. Even if Karin's the mother, I will still ship SS and love Sarada the same.
> 
> ...



Suigetsu isn't  "Stupid" at all. I just wouldn't trust him with my DNA test. Until I see confirmation by Sasuke, Sakura and Karin I won't exactly call him anything.


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Maybe Sasuke has two arms, because its not a real memory, rather an ideal from Sarada's perspective? This is weird



yeah this makes sense


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's called retcon and OOC.

Remember when itachi cried during the massacre? Neither did Sasuke until 16 years later after talking to obito 

How was he helping sarada walk? Guys got one arm, she must've been learning to hop.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> Sarada was getting blood transplants off karin. why? who knows?



Or she just needed glasses. I didn't need them till high-school and both of my older brothers don't need them at all. So she has glasses, what of it?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think Sasuke can deattached his arm and attach it back like it's nothing



  

I find it hard to believe that it could be an art error.

Didn't Sarada imagine him as armless though, before?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

no kissing scene , ? evil said something about kiss


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

So sakura is ready to solo shin going off what rai said about the cliffhanger.

Can't believe he healed himself and is about to get broken again .

Unless she is gonna wreck the little shins


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> no kissing scene , ? evil said something about kiss



Sakura remembers her happiest Sasuke moment other than their first kiss. Rai said the first kiss wasn't shown.


----------



## PAWS (Jun 17, 2015)

Or maybe its a flashback from Sakura's mind.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sakura is ready break some bones.



suigetsus? karins?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Considering there are only 2 chapters left after this one, probably if there's a final databook it could go from the chapters left out from DB4 to the end of the Gaiden.
> 
> 
> 
> Both have Byakugan, guess what eyes are different.



1- Databook is too big for 10 chapters (19 if you count the chapters were left behind from the original manga). At best it's a Fan-Book.

2- Both have Rinnegan as well. 
Also, eyes in the hands do not really do a lot of stuff normally. 
I guess,,,


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

We'll find out soon enough


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

If Sakura is the one to end Shin, I'm done with Kishi.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Didn't Sarada imagine him as armless though, before?



no she imagined him as having both arms, she didn't know he only has one.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura's happiest Sasuke moment was when he finally stopped trying to kill her and her friends


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> If Sakura is the one to end Shin, I'm done with Kishi.


A little late for that, dont you think?


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> If Sakura is the one to end Shin, I'm done with Kishi.



that would be hilarious


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> What are you talking about? I think Rai meant Sakura looked hot this chapter that why he use that icon. not Sakura telling Sarada to come to bed



? 

Regardless if she said that Sarada's still asking where Sasuke is. Naturally, I assumed Sakura would be soothing her daughter to make her feel good. If she doesn't sooth her daughter then she doesn't. The point of the flashback is to show Sakura being a good mother to her to reassure Sarada that no matter what she can't forget the past. With that said, Sasuke's still gone. 

That's another thing, I haven't seen any SasuSaku shippers mention Sasuke being gone the entire time. 

Why don't you guys talk about the obvious problems in the pairing?


----------



## PAWS (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> If Sakura is the one to end Shin, I'm done with Kishi.



He isnt even a serious villain. lol Slug sage mode incoming.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Horrible things? Are we in a fairy tale or a ninja world?
> 
> Ninja's do terrible things to each other. Shock shock shock.



Their enemies. The series has actually shown that comrades are supposed to go above and beyond for their comrades, not attempt to murder them, psychologically maul them and verbally put them down at any given opportunity. 

I mean simplify things 


Attempted murder + Psychological abuse + Verbal abuse= What kind of relationship?

The kind of relationship it resulted in is the kind of relationship that led Sasuke's daughter to question whom her parents really were. Sasuke hasn't been around for years and has not made contact. 

The solace from this all will be the way in which Sarada defines family. This arc has been putting her on a similar path to Naruto in the sense that she will learn to acknowledge people who are not blood as members of her family.

Funnily enough it is something Boruto struggles with as his selfishness is rooted in his inability to acknowledge the rest of the village as family.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

PAWS said:


> He isnt even a serious villain. lol



Naruto and Sasuke must redeem themselves.

And show us some improvement, jeez.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> No it isn't that. This is Kishimoto were talking about.. This dude is going to find away to make some shit happen.





hailebaile said:


> see Karin doesn't even belong here damn trolls





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura is proving exactly why Sasuke would pick her to be the mother of his and Karin's child. Her being there to help Sarada walk, Sarada asking where Sasuke is, Sakura instantly telling her to come to bed and support her, this is exactly what why she's a great mother. This is why Sakura's the adopted mother. She's great at it. No one else would put up with Sasuke's shit.
> 
> Now we're going to get Sarada saying "doesn't matter if she's not related, she's my mama" and we get some sappy stuff.
> 
> Now Kishi, on with the fights, please.



keep dreaming lol.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 17, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> So sakura is ready to solo shin going off what rai said about the cliffhanger.
> 
> Can't believe he healed himself and is about to get broken again .
> 
> Unless she is gonna wreck the little shins



So she tells Shin all about her fondest memories and first kiss and then is about to break his bones? Wut?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> If Sakura is the one to end Shin, I'm done with Kishi.



Why? You don't want her to be able to take care of herself. I don't hate nor do I love Sakura, but I think it would be nice to see her kick ass.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2015)

lmao wow so shin and friends are about to get their asses whipped. this probably does actually have three or so chapters left.


----------



## Endles (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe it's a dummy or synthetic arm which he can attach and remove at will?


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

Bye bye.

Wait for the chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 17, 2015)

N120 said:


> It's called retcon and OOC.
> 
> *Remember when itachi cried during the massacre? Neither did Sasuke until 16 years later after talking to obito *
> 
> How was he helping sarada walk? Guys got one arm, she must've been learning to hop.



Sasuke mentioned the crying to Sakura way back before the chuunin exams.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

^ ? He was talking about his own crying


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd imagine Sasuke is there with Sakura as I don't see why he'd use susanoo if not.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Naruto and Sasuke must redeem themselves.
> 
> And show us some improvement, jeez.



The improvement will be saved for the film. The boldheaded chuckle fuck they're dealing with isn't someone they need improvement for. If they entered with the intention of killing him, he'd be dead.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Suigetsu isn't  "Stupid" at all. I just wouldn't trust him with my DNA test. *Until I see confirmation by Sasuke, Sakura and Karin* I won't exactly call him anything.



I wouldn't trust him either . I'm just addressing to the ones who are saying Suigetsu is an idiot. 

That's pretty much the point people need to realize. Only Sasuke, Saskura and Karin know the whole truth. No one else. Kishi is going to milk it to the last chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Yep, man like I said weeks ago. 

The manga will prove that Sakura/Sarada's non-biological bond will be stronger than Shin/his kid's biological bond. Sakura's about to go fight.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 17, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Sasuke having two harms is realy weird; It's a flashback from Sakura?


I absolutely agree, this is really weird


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

I can't keep up with this thread movement.  It's flowing like Sasuke's sperm!


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Bye bye.
> 
> Wait for the chapter.


nighty night Rai-senpai XD


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> SasuSaku was thirsty for years of
> 1. Barely any interaction
> 2. Sasuke being a cunt to Sakura during the view times they interacted
> 3. Sasuke trying to kill her
> ...



Fuck this pairing shit to the seventh hell, but I'll be damned if I hadn't laughed my ass off from this post.

"Meanwhile" did it for me. 

Saving, will rep later. 24'ed still.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> SasuSaku was thirsty for years of
> 1. Barely any interaction
> 2. Sasuke being a cunt to Sakura during the view times they interacted
> 3. Sasuke trying to kill her
> ...



NH got a filler movie? That's even worse.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Gotta give Sakura her props, she's a wonderful mother to Sasuke and Karin's child.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> SasuSaku mainly consisted of:
> 
> 1. Barely any interaction between the two
> 2. Sasuke being a cunt to Sakura during the view times they interacted
> ...



b-but dat forehead poke

if that is not a sign of tru luv then what is?


----------



## PAWS (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Rai!


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

RAI


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 17, 2015)

Sora said:


> yeah this makes sense



than this might just be a dream or Sarada can dream about the past


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

IF no one has confirmed with Sarada that Karin is her mom in this chapter then please oh please just move on 
There is not much chapters left 
Sakura was NOT in the middle of telling Sarada she was adopted
She literally has no idea Sarada is even questioning her as her bio mother
Shizune was not nervous around Sarada because she knows she's adopted
Sarada is literally implied to have asked Shizune , is this women with _glasses _my mom?
Shizune responded there is _no way that's true_.  
Karin is conveniently gone
Naruto doesn't know what the fuk is going on
Sakura is kidnapped
And Sasuke is always occupied/mute when we need him to talk

Yet some people are saying with absolute certainty she Karin's daughter? 

Please get some reading comprehension and realize the author has blatantly given us more reasons then one to dismiss the DNA test.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Or she just needed glasses. I didn't need them till high-school and both of my older brothers don't need them at all. So she has glasses, what of it?



what of it? excuse you, your not the only one who wears glasses. This is my opinon thank you very much. ...so yeah as I saying I saying I call Sarada needing blood transplant for some reason...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 17, 2015)

kanpyo7 said:


> I think the reason for no RSM is that Naruto doesn't want to ask the other 8 bijuu for their powers again unless he absolutely has to. "It hurts to be looked at as a tool" and all that jazz.



Except we saw RSM, albeit a lower level of it. Naruto already has the Bijuu's power. To use individual powers he just has to ask the chakra pieces within him. Unlike with Sasuke's tomoe Rinnegan this chapter, the manga itself showed lower levels of RSM are possible. We saw Naruto use a level lower than what he used on Shinjudara but above what he used on Juubidara.

_"It hurts to be looked at as a tool"_ would only work if he didn't freely use Kurama. It is shown they're his comrades in battle, not tools.


----------



## Raypazza (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchiha treasures love the most- tobirama said! 
How can you believe that after all sasuke did in his past , after his redemption he poke sakura on the forehead that is the same  gesture his brother did to him , leave and then he do a child with another girl after he accepted sakura's love ...then he return to sakura  to rise karin' s daughter !!! Why not raise this child with karin , why with sakura  !! Don't you understand that  this is ridicolous? Even if i weren't a ss shipper i would  be really upset about  it !!


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Bye bye.
> 
> Wait for the chapter.



Thank you Rai


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

this thread...

Chapter is a flashback fest I see  Still wondering how Sarada remembers Sasuke when she say she doesn't


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Rai, take it easy brah.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

C-Moon said:


> typical deflection. Sutol never once had the ability to address the issues without smear campaigning something else



Who is Sutol.


----------



## jimbutts (Jun 17, 2015)

Knowna said:


> IF no one has confirmed with Sarada that Karin is her mom in this chapter then please oh please just move on
> There is not much chapters left
> Sakura was NOT in the middle of telling Sarada she was adopted
> She literally has no idea Sarada is even questioning her as her bio mother
> ...



How do you know that sakura wasn't going to tell her?
Shizune told Sakura about the picture before she went to talk to Sarada
I don't recall Shizune saying that it wasnt true but if so please show me where she says this.

Idk why suigetsu is suddenly deemed stupid, he was always deemed cleaver to me.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 17, 2015)

sakura is cruel, first beats then heals then beats again


----------



## Trillian (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura's gonna break some bones



("cly" more.)

Queen.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 17, 2015)

Endles said:


> Maybe it's a dummy or synthetic arm which he can attach and remove at will?


Yes. The one Tsunade prepared for him. 

Come on guys use your brains. Sasuke can remove and put back into place his articifial arm at any time.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> this thread...
> 
> Chapter is a flashback fest I see  Still wondering how Sarada remembers Sasuke when she say she doesn't



Maybe it's Sakura or Sasuke's flashback?? still....if Sasuke could be there *at all* why wasn't he around _*more*_? Where were the family pictures of him with Sarada??? If he was around Sarada shouldn't have had to ask questions in the first place.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

why are people so sure that only 3 chapters are left?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Quit bringing NH into this FFS 



Romanticide said:


> Maybe it's Sakura or Sasuke's flashback?? still....if Sasuke could be there *at all* why wasn't he around _*more*_? Where were the family pictures of him with Sarada??? If he was around Sarada shouldn't have had to ask questions in the first place.


Probably, like Sakura flashbacked, then Sarada flashbacked. lol flashback fest.

Meh, these will be answered later probably, hell if a family photo was around all the BS wouldn't have started


----------



## edwinakiel (Jun 17, 2015)

Can we see a smiling Sasuke ? Plz ? I want to see him being happy again.

I don't care about drama/threat/power/experiment x)


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Quit bringing NH into this FFS
> 
> 
> Probably, like Sakura flashbacked, then Sarada flashbacked. lol flashback fest.
> ...



True, or Sakura actually acting like an adult and telling Sarada the truth instead of acting like a moron.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

The fuck is wrong with this fandom god damn. 


Needless2say said:


> I find it hard to believe that it could be an art error.
> 
> Didn't Sarada imagine him as armless though, before?



No, she imagined him with two arms right before seeing him in the gaiden. (ch4, pg.16)


I can understand Kishi leaving out Kakashi's eye scar considering it was just a line basically.. but an entire limb is excessive to simply 'forget'.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> True, or Sakura actually acting like an adult and telling Sarada the truth instead of acting like a moron.



Sasuke had some real shit happen to activate his sharigan and this kid activates it when she's confused about her mother and seeing her dad, even though he's alive and well.  I wouldn't tell that crazy kid shit.  If she found out that Papa tried killing Mama (lol that's both Karin and Sakura) she'd probably pull an..Uchiha.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> True, or Sakura actually acting like an adult and telling Sarada the truth instead of acting like a moron.


Well she did wanted to tell her the truth before she fainted. 
All the adults weren't answering her questions either


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> True, or Sakura actually acting like an adult and telling Sarada the truth instead of acting like a moron.



Sakura fearing to reveal to Sarada the truth (assuming that Karin is actually the biological mother) is actually quite understandable and quite common among adoptive parents


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 17, 2015)

Chapter sounds adorable.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well she did wanted to tell her the truth before she fainted.
> All the adults weren't answering her questions either



IDK why Shizune couldn't tell her? Also i'm still confused where this Sakura fainting shit came from.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 17, 2015)

Nothing gets people fired up like pairing debate. 


I am excited to hear that Sakura might beat a villain. Its about damn time...except that Shin is a lame, filler villain. Ohhh Kishi trying to redeem Sakura by throwing dirt at her all of the time. 

*double facepalm when one facepalm is simply not enough*


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay but for real, sounds like a good chapter


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> IDK why Shizune couldn't tell her? Also i'm still confused where this Sakura fainting shit came from.



Yeah that was weird. Well everything is.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

is sakura the one responsible for the flash-back, or salad daydreaming again?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Nothing gets people fired up like pairing debate.
> 
> 
> I am excited to hear that Sakura might beat a villain. Its about damn time...except that Shin is a lame, filler villain. Ohhh Kishi trying to redeem Sakura by throwing dirt at her all of the time.
> ...



These pairing wars are a bunch of bull 

Sakura is the babe here, I can?t wait for her to be destructive


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Jun 17, 2015)

*sighs*

I just want things solved. Sarada's mom still a big question. Kishimoto needs to clear all that insanity soon. I'm so tired to see Sasuke, Sakura and now their little child suffering. Can't take it any longer.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 17, 2015)

Sauce has two arms? Could be just another Sarada fantasy in that case.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 17, 2015)

edwinakiel said:


> Can we see a smiling Sasuke ? Plz ? I want to see him being happy again.
> 
> I don't care about drama/threat/power/experiment x)


A genuinely happy, non-OCC Sasuke would be a nice change to see.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> is sakura the one responsible for the flash-back, or salad daydreaming again?


i think salad daydreaming again


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> These pairing wars are a bunch of bull
> 
> Sakura is the babe here, I can?t wait for her to be destructive


can't wait for Sakura


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakrua ain't going to beat Shin she will be beaten off panel and Kishimoto will use her as the damsel in distress.


----------



## LiquidCobra (Jun 17, 2015)

Wheres the spoilers and why have a board dedicated to spoilers and not put them there?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> no she imagined him as having both arms, she didn't know he only has one.


Oh okay,sry


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 17, 2015)

If Sakura does something awesome this chapter then she will shat on next. That's how this manga works.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't understand the sad faces and the stuttering from the adults in the early chapters if the Uchiha family was totally normal and happy to begin with. Something is off here. I highly doubt everyone was all "baw" JUST because Sasuke has been on a mission all that time.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sauce has two arms? Could be just another Sarada fantasy in that case.



He has a prosthetic arm in the Sakura Gaiden so it's not far fetched


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sauce has two arms? Could be just another Sarada fantasy in that case.



When you think about it a entire arm is a big fucking mistake for kishi.

But then again he drew raikage with two arms during the battle with madara and fix'd it so...


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah that was weird. Well everything is.



Well if the Naruto universe's banks are anything like our own than her destroying her house (which looked expensive as fuck) I think a lot of people would faint.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Yes. The one Tsunade prepared for him.
> 
> Come on guys use your brains. Sasuke can remove and put back into place his articifial arm at any time.



well yeah He probably used the prostectic arm in his downtime


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah that was weird. Well everything is.



Also Sarada's essentially homeless?? Where are Sakura's parents? or Tsunade? couldn't someone take her in and tell her the truth? Also i'm stunned no one seems to be in contact with Sakura from part 1 or 2 aside from Shizune. Did the Sasuke thing cut all ties to everyone???


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

Aaand First time prediction came true in this messy gaiden

I..I kinda want to see Sasuke helping Sarada to walk


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura can't remember if Sasuke wore glasses or how many arms he has?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> When you think about it a entire arm is a big fucking mistake for kishi.
> 
> But then again he drew raikage with two arms during the battle with madara and fix'd it so...



he did that mistake with Minato's arm too.


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Sakura can't remember if Sasuke wore glasses or how many arms he has?



Her earliest memory is Sasuke teaching sarada to hop on one leg.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> can't wait for Sakura


She?s the queen~
The babe. 


Beat up those Shins!


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Izzy. 


Nagato Sennin said:


> He has a prosthetic arm in the Sakura Gaiden so it's not far fetched



He got one in a daydream Sakura was having, but it wasn't the real Sasuke. 

Unless something happened later where he actually did have it, then ok. Otherwise as far as we have seen from 699 onward, Sasuke never took that arm.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> These pairing wars are a bunch of bull
> 
> Sakura is the babe here, I can?t wait for her to be destructive



I'll take any bone I can get when it comes to Sakura.  She excellent potential and wasted her (and Hinata) on pairing bullshit.  Sakura, apprentice to the 5th that was implied to inherit the title of most beautiful, strongest Kunichi, spent most of Part II crying over Naruto and Sasuke's bad decisions.  At this point I don't care if she is an adoptive mother of Sarada.  She's confident and managed to crush the organs of this arc's main villain.  I'll take this Sakura, but not this plot.


----------



## jimbutts (Jun 17, 2015)

Sauce isnt wearing a prosthetic in tha kage meeting flash back but this is open to interpretation


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 17, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Sakrua ain't going to beat Shin she will be beaten off panel and Kishimoto will use her as the damsel in distress.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Bruh if it's a day dream


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Also Sarada's essentially homeless?? Where are Sakura's parents? or Tsunade? couldn't someone take her in and tell her the truth? Also i'm stunned no one seems to be in contact with Sakura from part 1 or 2 aside from Shizune. Did the Sasuke thing cut all ties to everyone???


For the moment  Sakura's parents never appeared in the manga so... I wonder where Tsunade is either.

I feltl like Kishi is going to leave holes everywhere


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Sakura can't remember if Sasuke wore glasses or how many arms he has?



Remember, this is why the Gaiden started 
If only she could flashback to these events in chapter 1....

Also I'm still waiting the explanation for why this guy doesn't have picture with his family.

inb4 plot twist: he is just camera shy


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Juubimon used a mini infinite tsukuyomi on Sakura. Thats the only logical explanation


----------



## N120 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakuras been hit by izanami, soon she'll have to accept reality.


----------



## Milady (Jun 17, 2015)

1000 guests. SS fans? Me thinks so. Hi ya. 

So sakura gonna kickass with a cliffhanger? But I want to see Sarada fight so badly.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> For the moment  Sakura's parents never appeared in the manga so... I wonder where Tsunade is either.
> 
> I feltl like Kishi is going to leave holes everywhere



Yeah. But Ino could have taken Sarada in.  And he's been ripping holes in the plot for this gaiden the second sakura had a fit. destroyed her house and let her fist get anywhere near sarada. sakura needs a punching bag or something, i swear.


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Arya how could Sasuke be camera shy when he took a team Taka photo


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> I'll take any bone I can get when it comes to Sakura.  She excellent potential and wasted her (and Hinata) on pairing bullshit.  Sakura, apprentice to the 5th that was implied to inherit the title of most beautiful, strongest Kunichi, spent most of Part II crying over Naruto and Sasuke's bad decisions.  At this point I don't care if she is an adoptive mother of Sarada.  She's confident and managed to crush the organs of this arc's main villain.  I'll take this Sakura, but not this plot.



Sakura and Hinata have been used for bullshit of a pairing war, I of course support SS and NH but don?t throw them out on the negative fire. No need to destroy their characters over a bunch of bull.  
I also don?t care on the shipping as much as the people who debate over the stupid things.
I support Sakura 100% and support whatever reason, adopted or not, she is a magnificent mother and I believe nothing of it. The plot can go die in a hole. 

Sakura = Queen
Hinata = Princess


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

Also it's very likely that Sasuke probably sacrificed his arm again during dimension hopping


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her if she feel anyting inside blablalbla
> 
> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> 
> ...



mama sakura looks :    like come to bed Sasuke?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Sakura = Queen
> Hinata = Princess



How can Hinata be a princess when she's technically a queen now? 

There can be more than one.<3


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> mama sakura looks :    like come to bed Sasuke?



no he's saying sakura's hot


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> Arya how could Sasuke be camera shy when he took a team Taka photo



He took a picture with team 7 as well and according to Kishi "it was something special to him "

Unlike with the taka photo which serves only one purpose is for sarada to see Karin .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Yeah. But Ino could have taken Sarada in.  And he's been ripping holes in the plot for this gaiden the second sakura had a fit. destroyed her house and let her fist get anywhere near sarada. sakura needs a punching bag or something, i swear.


Sarada left before any of those could happen 

It was an accident


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Still  over the idea Sasuke got a family started when he felt there was something bigger than Kaguya at hand since the war he participated in as a teenager. Then again I don't think Kishi is thinking that deep on it.





lndra said:


> Arya how could Sasuke be camera shy when he took a team Taka photo



I figured all this time it was part of a wanted photo


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> How can Hinata be a princess when she's technically a queen now?
> 
> There can be more than one.<3



Because Princess is more fitting for Hinata 
I?m sorry...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

Salada said:


> He took a picture with team 7 as well and according to Kishi "it was something special to him "
> 
> Unlike with the taka photo which serves only one purpose is for sarada to see Karin .



His family isn't special?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

where are the spoilers? :s


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> where are the spoilers? :s



Spoilers died in a hole.
gots to dig them out tonight Jeanne ck


----------



## Hexa (Jun 17, 2015)

If someone collects Rai's posts, I'll copy them to the spoiler thread.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Because Princess is more fitting for Hinata
> I’m sorry...



I'll stick to canon and call Hinata a queen as well 


Bellville said:


> Still  over the idea Sasuke got a family started when he felt there was something bigger than Kaguya at hand since the war he participated in as a teenager. Then again I don't think Kishi is thinking that deep on it.
> 
> I figured all this time it was part of a wanted photo



Yeah we all know they were both selfish to start a family and drag a kid into this messy lifestyle. But we don't know how sarada was born yet. If Sarada is a test tube baby, they had to take her in.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Sakura and Hinata have been used for bullshit of a pairing war, I of course support SS and NH but don?t throw them out on the negative fire. No need to destroy their characters over a bunch of bull.
> I also don?t care on the shipping as much as the people who debate over the stupid things.
> I support Sakura 100% and support whatever reason, adopted or not, she is a magnificent mother and I believe nothing of it. The plot can go die in a hole.
> 
> ...



I still like em, but I feel like Kishimoto set up amazing things for Hinata and Sakura and dwindled it.  I believe the very same thing about Tenten, Lee, NEJI and well...everyone except Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I figured all this time it was part of a wanted photo



A wanted photo that team taka stands there for


----------



## Indra (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Still  over the idea Sasuke got a family started when he felt there was something bigger than Kaguya at hand since the war he participated in as a teenager. Then again I don't think Kishi is thinking that deep on it.
> 
> I figured all this time it was part of a wanted photo


You serious? It's a wanted photo ?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I'll stick to canon and call Hinata a queen as well


I know I should call her Queen too  
But I’m a Hinata fan who’s always gone with Hinata-Hime 
And the Last make me like it more 


TheRealMcCoy said:


> I still like em, but I feel like Kishimoto set up amazing things for Hinata and Sakura and dwindled it.  I believe the very same thing about Tenten, Lee, NEJI and well...everyone except Sasuke and Naruto.


Of course he did, he just sucks at making the wheels work


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> You serious? It's a wanted photo ?



Karin blushing in a wanted photo is pretty funny actually.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> I still like em, but I feel like Kishimoto set up amazing things for Hinata and Sakura and dwindled it.  I believe the very same thing about Tenten, Lee, NEJI and well...everyone except Sasuke and Naruto.



Honestly, Sakura and Hinatra had so much potential wasted. I would have been happier if Naruto and Sasuke both died on that rock and Hinata or Sakura decided to let their dreams live on and become Hokage. This is IMO though.


----------



## Rai (Jun 17, 2015)

I used Google translate.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.



So Rinne tomoe explanation still possible.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> You serious? It's a wanted photo ?


Well is it more believable Taka of all teams would stand around and _pose_ for a photo? I can't imagine it. 

The only place I'd guess them getting stuck in one remotely willingly is from the cat lady's house.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.



Google translate sucks 

I use it too


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.



WELCOME BACK.  <3  Here to give us moar?  


Come have a sit over here.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.



what did you find?  was it karin related?


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Well is it more believable Taka of all teams would stand around and _pose_ for a photo? I can't imagine it.
> 
> The only place I'd guess them getting stuck in one remotely willingly is from the cat lady's house.



Jugo is wearing a curtain in the photo so it's around that time . Probably taking a photo is needed like other things they took from cat lady


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.



Is it Sakura or Salad whose having the flachback?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.



You must be bored


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

Google trans is easy 
You can translate a photo now


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kishi was probably being too lazy to draw Sasuke's ridiculous EMS design properly.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.




does sasuke talk to sakura?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No Kiss scene.





ℜai said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan is at full power again: 6 tomoes
> 
> Art error my ass.





Sora said:


> does the mom get confirmed?
> pls say yes
> put us out of our misery





ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> A lot flashback.





Venom Snake said:


> Did Sasuke find out anything while dimension hopping?





ℜai said:


> It seems he can enter Kaguya's Time-space.





Rima said:


> Baby Sara?





ℜai said:


> No.
> 
> Younger Sarada and Mama Sakura flashback





ℜai said:


> There is still Naruto-Iruka and Naruto-Sasuke flashback.





Last Dinosaur said:


> At the age she was at 700 or younger?





ℜai said:


> Younger...





ℜai said:


> Sakura just remember something better than the fist kiss. Not shown.





Klue said:


> Rai, any word on what Sasuke's Rinnegan is, and what about Kaguya's?





ℜai said:


> Nothing....





ℜai said:


> He made a Perfect Susano'o head.
> 
> Still the same.
> 
> Nothing new.





ℜai said:


> Seems like Kishi fucked up Sasuke's EMS again...
> 
> Sasuke has his old MS design..





Klue said:


> So his tomoe reappear at the same time his MS does?





ℜai said:


> Yes.





Klue said:


> You seem rather pleased.
> 
> But why would traveling to Kaguya's dimension seal his Sharingan powers?
> 
> ...





ℜai said:


> 10char, bro.
> 
> Nothing of that is explained.





ℜai said:


> Naruto asked her blablalbla
> 
> I think Sakura and Sasuke are helping Sarada's to walk.
> 
> ...





ℜai said:


> Sarada at first wasn't glasses then yes.
> 
> Don't ask me why





Knowna said:


> Rai what kind of cliffhanger are we left with!?





ℜai said:


> Sakura is ready break some bones.





ℜai said:


> Bye bye.
> 
> Wait for the chapter.





ℜai said:


> I used Google translate.



Rai spoilers


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2015)

^wew, thanks for compiling them :amazed


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai talks more than Evil does


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Rai spoilers


holy shit ty


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

izzy, you even included the post Rai responded to? You need to get laid my friend. 

Naw, I'm messing with you. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai is trolling in the spoilers thread 
goddamnit Rai


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Well compiling photos is more of a life than I have, which is currently F5 at the moment.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Last week, I made a comment about Sasuke's tomoes reappearing when he uses his MS. 

#thankyoukishi


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Rai talks more than Evil does



Yes, Both are fun though.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

*Do not post babelfish or any other machine translation in this thread.*

Congratulations.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Yes, Both are fun.



I haven?t seen OD though 
Wonder where she?s at


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you izzy for the compilation =)

So Sarada wasn't wearing glasses since she was born, wonder what cause her to need them


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is still Naruto-Iruka and Naruto-Sasuke flashback.



Ah this sounds like Naruto's response when Sarada says Sakura isn't her actual mother.

Iruka is his father and Sasuke is brother after all.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Last week, I made a comment about Sasuke's tomoes reappearing when he uses his MS.
> 
> #thankyoukishi



Quiet you.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Thank you izzy for the compilation =)
> 
> So Sarada wasn't wearing glasses since she was born, wonder what cause her to need them



Bad eyesight?

Several people in this thread mentioned they didn't get their glasses until they hit school age.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> izzy, you even included the post Rai responded to? You need to get laid my friend.
> 
> Naw, I'm messing with you.
> 
> Thanks.



Only if they weren't on my ignore list ....

But context is needed and also forced me to really get wtf I was reading


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Bad eyesight?
> 
> Several people in this thread mentioned they didn't get their glasses until they hit school age.



I got my glasses around the same age as Sarada is now


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2015)

so we get to see a horny sakura in this chapter?

well at least she'll have a personality for a while


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 17, 2015)

In the end, the glasses will be the least importatnt thing about Sarada, THAT was the red-herring


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Dude what if the flashback is bullshit and its really Sakura and her shadow clone transformed as Sasuke  that would be glorious


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Bad eyesight?
> 
> Several people in this thread mentioned they didn't get their glasses until they hit school age.



well yes, i know that will be the simplest explanation.
Kishi made it seem like it was more to it than that


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Thank you izzy for the compilation =)
> 
> So Sarada wasn't wearing glasses since she was born, wonder what cause her to need them



babies aren't born with glasses

also a baby can't tell a doctor whether they can or cannot see the letters on some eye exam 


i didn't get my glasses til i was like 13 ?? o_0 i mean it's not typical for super small toddlers to have glasses lol. it's not unusual to get glasses until they're in school or whatever. i mean i guess it differs for everyone but there's no single typical age which is more or less common than another.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 17, 2015)

Because Sakura is known for using shadow clones and impersonating Sasuke.

Poor Law.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2015)

Sasuke with 2 hands?
Asura path?
anyway entering Kaguya's space time means her black opening dimension tech?
like opening a portal rai?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Dude what if the flashback is bullshit and its really Sakura and her shadow clone transformed as Sasuke  that would be glorious



.

Also makes you ask what is wrong with Sakura. Literally cutting and pasting pictures when she could KB and Henge (ignoring the real problem).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Thank you izzy for the compilation =)
> 
> So Sarada wasn't wearing glasses since she was born, wonder what cause her to need them



Her eyes got bad. I don't know any kids that come out of the womb with glasses on let alone, it varies. Kids can gain glasses from age 6 to 12 to 19 hell to even 24. It doesn't matter. 

What you need to think about is where those glasses came from.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Thank you izzy for the compilation =)
> 
> So Sarada wasn't wearing glasses since she was born, wonder what cause her to need them



Eh I started wearing glasses when I was 10 and it's a trait passed down by my father.

Nothing out of normal ?


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Because Sakura is known for using shadow clones and impersonating Sasuke.
> 
> Poor Law.



Calm your tits, I didn't say it was gonna happen, I said it'd be funny. Read.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunners said:


> .
> 
> Also makes you ask what is wrong with Sakura. Literally cutting and pasting pictures when she could KB and Henge (ignoring the real problem).



 Bitch can't even get a proper family photo, never mind that theory just went from being 0% probable to 30%


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2015)

So it's safe to say sarada is sakura's daughter???


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 17, 2015)

Wait if Sasukes there when Saradas learning to walk doesn't that make the Karin idea even more bs its like Sasuke slept with karin took the baby ran to sakura and said im sorry please take care of us ....................(untill that mission came.) 

But it makes even less sense now because Sasuke still wants to go to Sakura. these chapters are making less and less sense everytime. Why is karin there?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So it's safe to say sarada is sakura's daughter???



Nothing is safe.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

im starting to wonder if Sasuke used some kind of powerful genjutsu on Sakura to confuse her into thinking that she is Sarada's true mom and it fucked up her memory. Would explain why she cant remember if he used glasses or had two arms 




Klue said:


> Don't worry, I'll spend more time with you Jeanne. You don't need to say anything else.


jhkjgffjhjfkjkh


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> Wait if Sasukes there when Saradas learning to walk doesn't that make the Karin idea even more bs its like Sasuke slept with karin took the baby ran to sakura and said im sorry please take care of us ....................(untill that mission came.)
> 
> But it makes even less sense now because Sasuke still wants to go to Sakura. these chapters are making less and less sense everytime. Why is karin there?



Karin is just the only playable card Kishi can use. 
Ever since he sold his soul to get Ino and Sai together


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> im starting to wonder if Sasuke used some kind of powerful genjutsu on Sakura to confuse her into thinking that she is Sarada's true mom and it fucked up her memory. Would explain why she cant remember if he used glasses or had two arms



omgod                      this lmfao


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 17, 2015)

Please people I didn't mean that Sarada came out the womb with glasses LOL.  Although they are some  small children that wear them, I've seen it but it rarer. Sry if it is worded weirdly but yes bad eyesight would be my guess as well. Though I remember an interview somewhere (right?) saying we will found out the reason y she wears them? that why i thought you know it may be explain a little bit more.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> omgod                      this lmfao


its the only way i could see Kishi explaining the way Sakura has been acting


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So it's safe to say sarada is Karin's daughter???



Fixed. No charge


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So it's safe to say sarada is sakura's daughter???



Not for another week or so, whichever Kishi decides to do. Sakura may have raised Sarada, but at the moment it's not 100% that Sarada is Sakura's biological child.


----------



## NW (Jun 17, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> so we get to see a horny sakura in this chapter?
> 
> well at least she'll have a personality for a while


being horny is instinct, not personality. 

Sakura's personality is:  and


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> im starting to wonder if Sasuke used some kind of powerful genjutsu on Sakura to confuse her into thinking that she is Sarada's true mom and it fucked up her memory. Would explain why she cant remember if he used glasses or had two arms



all part of Sasuke's ultimate revenge plan


----------



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

